# Spouses with low sperm count.



## tiffy0485

Hello Ladies,

I made this thread so we can talk about our hubbys, fiances, and long term companions male infertility and measures we can take to try and increase the little troops.

Introduce yourselves and you have your spouses SA report that would be cool. My name is Tiffany and I am 25 and my DH is 31. I have been married for 3 years. We have been TTC for 4 years now. I have a mild form of PCOS and annovulatory bleeding. The hubby has a very low sperm count. 

Volume-3 mls
Concentration- 3 million per cc
motility- 16%
Total Motile- 1.44 million
Normal Forms- 1%
Round Cells- 1.2 million
Voscocity- 0
Agglutination- 0
Progression- 7%

If you do not have an SA still feel free to let it all out. I have read a few things about Fertility Blend and was wondering if any of you have used it on your partner. I am also thinking about doing the at home IUI kits since my doctor says we were not "qualified" to have an IUI done at the office since they want the sperm count to be 5 million per cc. 

I can't wait to get to know you ladies..Baby Dust to all of you! and keep your heads up.


----------



## ao30

Hi Tiffany :)

We're still not sure what the deal is with husband's SA. He had two last month with very different results. His sperm count is actually great, but the sperm are not perfect. The first SA was very upsetting (73% non-motile!), and the second one made us do a double-take:

1st SA:
Volume: 2.1
PH: 8.0
Non-motile: 73%
Non-progressive motility: 14%
Progressive motility: 13%
Sperm count: 277.5 (mil/mL)
Normal sperm morphology: 52%
Viability: 20%

2nd SA:
Volume: 2.7
PH: 7.5
Non-motile: 32%
Non-progressive motility: 2%
Progressive motility: 66%
Sperm count: 143.5 (mil/mL)
Normal sperm morphology: 45%
Germ Cells: 1 (out of 100)

We're hoping the first one was a fluke or an infection and nothing too serious. The viscosity has us a little worried, but hopefully we can tackle that. We're still trying to figure out what the deal is with me. I have irregular cycles, but so far it looks like I am having no problem ovulating. I take a pre-natal multi-vitamin, and husband takes fish oil. He's not overweight at all, but he has high cholesterol (genetic). We lead a healthy lifestyle, so husband doesn't like the idea of taking a vitamin. He may still change his mind though. He also had a hernia operation when he was a boy, done in Eastern Europe. The scar is atrocious and at first I wondered if some damage may have been done...

I haven't heard too much about at-home IUI. I've read about people doing it, but doctors seem to imply that it can be dangerous (?)

Has your husband done any of the things usually recommended for low sperm count/motility? Cutting back on drinking, smoking, caffeine, etc? We were very saddened when we got husband's first SA back, because we knew we couldn't do much to fix it (he doesn't smoke, drink, he eats very well, etc).

Thanks for starting this thread!


----------



## tiffy0485

ao30 said:


> Hi Tiffany :)
> 
> We're still not sure what the deal is with husband's SA. He had two last month with very different results. His sperm count is actually great, but the sperm are not perfect. The first SA was very upsetting (73% non-motile!), and the second one made us do a double-take:
> 
> 1st SA:
> Volume: 2.1
> PH: 8.0
> Non-motile: 73%
> Non-progressive motility: 14%
> Progressive motility: 13%
> Sperm count: 277.5 (mil/mL)
> Normal sperm morphology: 52%
> Viability: 20%
> 
> 2nd SA:
> Volume: 2.7
> PH: 7.5
> Non-motile: 32%
> Non-progressive motility: 2%
> Progressive motility: 66%
> Sperm count: 143.5 (mil/mL)
> Normal sperm morphology: 45%
> Germ Cells: 1 (out of 100)
> 
> We're hoping the first one was a fluke or an infection and nothing too serious. The viscosity has us a little worried, but hopefully we can tackle that. We're still trying to figure out what the deal is with me. I have irregular cycles, but so far it looks like I am having no problem ovulating. I take a pre-natal multi-vitamin, and husband takes fish oil. He's not overweight at all, but he has high cholesterol (genetic). We lead a healthy lifestyle, so husband doesn't like the idea of taking a vitamin. He may still change his mind though. He also had a hernia operation when he was a boy, done in Eastern Europe. The scar is atrocious and at first I wondered if some damage may have been done...
> 
> I haven't heard too much about at-home IUI. I've read about people doing it, but doctors seem to imply that it can be dangerous (?)
> 
> Has your husband done any of the things usually recommended for low sperm count/motility? Cutting back on drinking, smoking, caffeine, etc? We were very saddened when we got husband's first SA back, because we knew we couldn't do much to fix it (he doesn't smoke, drink, he eats very well, etc).
> 
> Thanks for starting this thread!

My husband quit drinking almost 3 months ago. He has never smoked and does not drink coffee but I am trying to get him to cut back on energy drinks since he drinks those almost everyday. He is healthy and his weight is great, 170lbs at 6ft. My DH is a red head which I read in 50 years they think there will no longer be any red heads being born since they are the most infertile in the caucasian race. I thought that information was interesting. How many natural red heads do you see? lol. 

I wonder why they did non-motile etc. on him. The motlity seems to be low but the count is fabulous. My husbands SA did not have morphology on it which is weird. They have a hand written thing on the side which I do not understand though such as:
0 x 84=0
1x5=5
2x4= 8
3x7=21
4x0=0
with a total of 34 MI which I have no idea what they are talking about.

High Cholesterol can damper it a bit. How old is he? and how long have you been trying?

I have not heard of it really being dangerous unless you don't keep it sterile which can cause infections.

Have you looked up Fertility Blend? It is supposed to help with the count and motility. My buddy used it on her husband and he was a 6 million per cc with 10% motility. In 3 months he went from that to 23 million per cc and 42% motility. Every SA is going to be different. It really depends on the day in ways like women. Some men have good days and bad. Definitely do not get discouraged. Have you been checked yet?


----------



## ao30

tiffy0485 said:


> My husband quit drinking almost 3 months ago. He has never smoked and does not drink coffee but I am trying to get him to cut back on energy drinks since he drinks those almost everyday. He is healthy and his weight is great, 170lbs at 6ft. My DH is a red head which I read in 50 years they think there will no longer be any red heads being born since they are the most infertile in the caucasian race. I thought that information was interesting. How many natural red heads do you see? lol.
> 
> I wonder why they did non-motile etc. on him. The motlity seems to be low but the count is fabulous. My husbands SA did not have morphology on it which is weird. They have a hand written thing on the side which I do not understand though such as:
> 0 x 84=0
> 1x5=5
> 2x4= 8
> 3x7=21
> 4x0=0
> with a total of 34 MI which I have no idea what they are talking about.
> 
> High Cholesterol can damper it a bit. How old is he? and how long have you been trying?
> 
> I have not heard of it really being dangerous unless you don't keep it sterile which can cause infections.
> 
> Have you looked up Fertility Blend? It is supposed to help with the count and motility. My buddy used it on her husband and he was a 6 million per cc with 10% motility. In 3 months he went from that to 23 million per cc and 42% motility. Every SA is going to be different. It really depends on the day in ways like women. Some men have good days and bad. Definitely do not get discouraged. Have you been checked yet?

I wish all of the results were done in a uniform way! I had to search and search to figure out what most of the info on the analysis really meant. Perhaps they didn't do the morphology because it looked great to begin with? On our second test they didn't bother with viability because his motility was supposedly fine. I understand that motility is actually extremely important. A man can impregnate a female with a low sperm count but above average motility, and a man with a high sperm count and low motility might have fertility problems.

I bet cutting the energy drinks should definitely help! 

I am in the process of being checked. They really don't know what to make of me, and I have been referred to a new practice. My husband is 30 and is about 6'2 and weighs about 170 as well. The cholesterol issue stinks but our diet has helped even things out a little. I have heard of Fertile Blend. Some great things, some bad things. I think we're going to see what the doctor says about the last SA, perhaps get a third, and go from there before we start doing anything serious (are you going to try it?) 

We've been trying for 13 months. I've had one miscarriage and one chemical pregnancy. 

I think it would be amazing to have little red-headed babies ;)

You're brave to consider at home IUI! We've decided no IUI, no IVF for us.


----------



## ao30

Oh, and I am 25 as well!

PS: 13 months "actively trying," but it's actually longer. Stopped BC back in 2009...


----------



## tiffy0485

Ha ha, you consider a lot of things when you have been TTC for 4 years. I ordered him Fertility Blend and he will have another SA in 2 1/2 months. I am also not going to do IVF, too many problems with the baby having higher chances of being stillborn having autism etc. 

I would love to have a little red head but in his family it skips every other generation. 

I am sorry about your losses but it does show you can get pregnant. Did they have a reason to why you lost them? I too had a miscarriage at 12 1/2 weeks in Sept. 2006. They said mine was due to PCOS. I had an HSG procedure done yesterday and they said my tubes were normal..thank goodness for that. 

I really do hope they can find out if something is wrong with you. The anxiety of them not knowing what can be wrong must be hard.


----------



## tiffy0485

ao30 said:


> Oh, and I am 25 as well!
> 
> PS: 13 months "actively trying," but it's actually longer. Stopped BC back in 2009...

Wow, so we are all around the same age, That is pretty cool.


----------



## ao30

I keep thinking the same thing "at least I can get pregnant," but miscarriages happens for a reason. Either there is a problem with me or there is a problem with him, or perhaps my eggs and his sperm prefer not to tango. I'm hoping this new practice will take some tests the other office did not do... at first they thought I was not ovulating, but now that we know that I am they are a little miffed. Personally, I am not surprised because I have numerous relatives with female-factor infertility issues.

Let us know how the Fertile Blend works! I'm tired of reading online reviews and wondering if perhaps they are fake.

And I am really sorry about your PCOS. And about your miscarriage. 12 1/2 weeks! That is so hard... 

A question: What's harder- finding out the problem is with him, or with you? I personally prefer the problem to be with me. Even though husband doesn't care if the problem is with him (he firmly insists that it doesn't hurt his ego if his sperm are not winners).


----------



## tiffy0485

I was hoping it was going to be all me because when I take Clomid and have my HCG Trigger shot I am fertile mertile. When I had my ultrasound done they found 37 follicles which the normal woman has 10. It definitely shows I do not ovulate every month and so did the blood work. When I do ovulate from the shots, I release atleast 3 eggs at a time. Which is scary because those 3 eggs can break up and make 6 babies, lol. I do not want to be Kate plus 8 that is for sure. She also has PCOS too and had to take Clomid. 

When it come to the problem mostly being with him it is saddening because I can be fixed a lot easier than he can be. It is hard to get the SA to go up that is why I have my fingers crossed with this blend. He has an appointment with the Urologist too so I am hoping they can find something wrong that can be fixed. All I have hope at this point. I was honestly praying his results were going to come back normal but I had a bad feeling in which I was right. Keep me updated on how everything goes with you as well.


----------



## ao30

I'll do that! Maybe we'll hear from some others with the same problems/concerns. I am kind of obsessed with SA's right now. I wish they did more in-depth studies on sperm and how vitamins and minerals can make a difference.

WOW! That would be a lot of babies... it boggles my mind how families care for them!

We are due for a urologist appointment as well, but now I don't know what's going to happen (after the 2nd SA). Hopefully someone out there can help!


----------



## tiffy0485

Yeah that is why I decided to start this thread so that others will give me answers as well. Ha ha, I am obsessed over it too. I love reading what others are going through, it definitely helps knowing that we are not in this alone. 

My husband and I have talked about a donor but I don't know if I would want to have a kid with someone other than him. I would love to see what we can create. 

Yeah I can't see how people can take care of that many babies as well. Look at Octo mom, she has a litter and she is bat shit crazy. People like that make me mad, like really? she has no job but she can some how afford to get an IVF just to have 8 more kids.


----------



## MrsEvans

Hi Ladies

Im looking for your feedback on my OH results we got on Thursday

2ml
19million - 38 million total
motility A grade 6% Bgrade 24% c grade 25%
morphology 7%
ph 8.3
Athenozoospermia

we have the second one at the end of May

I have my OH on L arginine, Acetyl-L-Carnitine, L-Carnitine Maca, vitamin C, E and A
I'm also looking into Astragalus

When we got the result I did cry all day but now im trying to be hopeful :)
we have been actively TTC for 10 months and we were NTNP since Sept 2008


----------



## SweetJennie

Oh I am so so so glad this thread is here!!! I've been devastated since we got the results of my fiancées SA. He has 4 mill count and low motility we were told. I haven't seen the actual report so I don't know what all the other numbers are. We were told though that we would need IVF with ICSI to get pregnant. My worry is that it is so expensive and guarantee it will work. :(. I've been searching and searching for what we can do to increase his sperm count.


----------



## tiffy0485

your total is ok it is a little low. It needs to be 20 million per cc, motile needs to be 40%, normal forms 4%. His motility does not look great either. Is he going to see a Urologist?

I am so sorry he has Athenozoospermia. I definitely know how you feel. I found out on Monday about my DH SA when I was driving, I was devistated all day. 

It does get a little better day by day. How old is he? Did they say if he looked bad or give you any type of answers on what you may be able to do? If you can get pregnant with him being like this?


----------



## tiffy0485

SweetJennie said:


> Oh I am so so so glad this thread is here!!! I've been devastated since we got the results of my fiancées SA. He has 4 mill count and low motility we were told. I haven't seen the actual report so I don't know what all the other numbers are. We were told though that we would need IVF with ICSI to get pregnant. My worry is that it is so expensive and guarantee it will work. :(. I've been searching and searching for what we can do to increase his sperm count.

Definitely request a report. My saying is if you have to pay for it I want to know everything I paid for, lol. IVF is 8k where I am at and it is the only infertility treatment that my health insurance does not cover. IVF has a 70% rate of getting pregnant. So the odds are better good than bad. 

My DH is 3 million per cc so we are in the same boat there. It is going to drive you crazy if you don't find out the motility and things. I had to call my Endocoronologist back and made her fax it to me.


----------



## tiffy0485

MrsEvans said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Im looking for your feedback on my OH results we got on Thursday
> 
> 2ml
> 19million - 38 million total
> motility A grade 6% Bgrade 24% c grade 25%
> morphology 7%
> ph 8.3
> Athenozoospermia
> 
> we have the second one at the end of May
> 
> I have my OH on L arginine, Acetyl-L-Carnitine, L-Carnitine Maca, vitamin C, E and A
> I'm also looking into Astragalus
> 
> When we got the result I did cry all day but now im trying to be hopeful :)
> we have been actively TTC for 10 months and we were NTNP since Sept 2008

Maybe look for a multi vitamin with lycopene, vitamin c, ginseng, and zinc.


----------



## MrsEvans

The Sperm analyst said they dont conclude until the second SA. he didnt offer any vitamin help really just wellman conception but I think we need a more aggressive approach.

I have panax ginseng and Zinc i'll add that to the mix too and look into lycopene

See I thought the count was low but the sperm guy was like its fine, he did say the Motility is worrying but its not impossible to get pregnant but IVF will be an option if it doesnt improve 

Me and OH are both 30 been together 11 years


----------



## Traskey

I wish all of you good luck with your ttc journey. I've had all my checks and i'm fine but DH sperm count is low. We have been told IVF/ICSI is our best chance if we want to conceive. We should get the results of the second SA this Thursday at the FS. DH is on Wellman Conception to try and boost his count.


----------



## MrsEvans

SweetJennie said:


> Oh I am so so so glad this thread is here!!! I've been devastated since we got the results of my fiancées SA. He has 4 mill count and low motility we were told. I haven't seen the actual report so I don't know what all the other numbers are. We were told though that we would need IVF with ICSI to get pregnant. My worry is that it is so expensive and guarantee it will work. :(. I've been searching and searching for what we can do to increase his sperm count.

:hugs:
I've found this site a great help for supplement advise

https://www.fertilinet.com/male.htm


----------



## tiffy0485

Like I said in the beginning of the thread, I ordered Fertility Blend. Check that one out too. Did you talk to him about an IUI? They would probably want to try that before IVF.


----------



## tiffy0485

Traskey said:


> I wish all of you good luck with your ttc journey. I've had all my checks and i'm fine but DH sperm count is low. We have been told IVF/ICSI is our best chance if we want to conceive. We should get the results of the second SA this Thursday at the FS. DH is on Wellman Conception to try and boost his count.

Definitely keep us posted when his second results come back. Good luck to you as well :) Did you get Wellman Conception at the doctor?


----------



## tiffy0485

MrsEvans said:


> SweetJennie said:
> 
> 
> Oh I am so so so glad this thread is here!!! I've been devastated since we got the results of my fiancées SA. He has 4 mill count and low motility we were told. I haven't seen the actual report so I don't know what all the other numbers are. We were told though that we would need IVF with ICSI to get pregnant. My worry is that it is so expensive and guarantee it will work. :(. I've been searching and searching for what we can do to increase his sperm count.
> 
> :hugs:
> I've found this site a great help for supplement advise
> 
> https://www.fertilinet.com/male.htmClick to expand...

I haven't been to that site. I will have to check that one out too.


----------



## MrsEvans

Yeah he said he doen't think its worth it with those numbers, As they use IUI with higher numbers. But another consultant has a final say on what the next step would be.

if we can get the count higher id definitely ask for iui


----------



## MrsEvans

Traskey said:


> I wish all of you good luck with your ttc journey. I've had all my checks and i'm fine but DH sperm count is low. We have been told IVF/ICSI is our best chance if we want to conceive. We should get the results of the second SA this Thursday at the FS. DH is on Wellman Conception to try and boost his count.

Good luck to you too hun.
Please let us know how you get on with the new results, it would be fab to hear a success story:thumbup:


----------



## tiffy0485

Thats odd that they want the numbers higher. My doctor said the sperm count needs to be greater than or equal to 5 million per cc. All the doctors are different though.


----------



## MrsEvans

It would be great if there was a blanket amount for all labs. He told us 8million rapid forward moving sperm. going by that result we dont have that, we aint even close :(


----------



## tiffy0485

MrsEvans said:


> It would be great if there was a blanket amount for all labs. He told us 8million rapid forward moving sperm. going by that result we dont have that, we aint even close :(

I am sorry :( my DH only has 1.44 million moving forward.


----------



## MrsEvans

I have just found a website selling the catheter to do self IUI

Im intrigued but i dont think my OH would be game.. Its amazing what you find googling LOL


----------



## tiffy0485

Ha ha, I know right. Well you can get him just to release in a sterile cup and you can do the rest. I was googling a Semen Analysis Scope, Those bad boys are expensive. I convienced my husband to do it that way he can hold off on going to the Urologist for 2 1/2 months, so he was game. Tell me if you find other things that may be good to do.


----------



## MrsEvans

I think i'll mention it tomorrow all he can say is no i suppose. 

I will definitely... Me and Google are having a relationship at the moment :)


----------



## tiffy0485

I was reading about the catheter IUI, it says if you don't do the sperm wash and just insert the sperm you can go into shock. I was just thinking about getting a sterile syringe and releasing the little guys close to the cervix..Of course lay with a pillow under my butt for 30 minutes or so too.


----------



## MrsEvans

yes thats what i was considering actually trying to place the sperm right infront of the cervix. hoping the the proper swimmers get a good chance...


----------



## MrsEvans

I have my OH on all of these supplements so on the 1st June i'll let you all know if they made a difference :)

Male Infertility & Supplements

Arginine&#8212;Take 4 gr daily. Needed to produce sperm. If the sperm count is below 10 million per ml, arginine probably will not provide any benefit.
Coenzyme Q10&#8212;Take 10 mg daily. Increases sperm count and motility.
Flaxseed oil&#8212;Take 1 tbsp daily. Is a source of essential fatty acids.
L-carnitine&#8212;Take 3&#8211;4 grams daily. Required for normal sperm function.
Selenium&#8212;Take 200 mcg daily. Improves sperm motility.
Vitamin B-12&#8212;Take 1000 mcg daily. A B-12 deficiency reduces sperm motility and sperm count. Even if no deficiency exists, B-12 supplementation may help men with a sperm count of less than 20 million per milliliter or a motility rate of less than 50%
Vitamin C&#8212;Take 1500 mg 1 times daily. Is an antioxidant.
Vitamin E&#8212;Take 400 IUs 2 times daily. Is an antioxidant and improves sperms' ability to impregnate.
Zinc&#8212;Take 30 mg 2 times daily. Required for a healthy male reproductive system and sperm production.
Panax Ginseng tincture
Astragalus tincture


----------



## tiffy0485

MrsEvans said:


> I have my OH on all of these supplements so on the 1st June i'll let you all know if they made a difference :)
> 
> Male Infertility & Supplements
> 
> ArginineTake 4 gr daily. Needed to produce sperm. If the sperm count is below 10 million per ml, arginine probably will not provide any benefit.
> Coenzyme Q10Take 10 mg daily. Increases sperm count and motility.
> Flaxseed oilTake 1 tbsp daily. Is a source of essential fatty acids.
> L-carnitineTake 34 grams daily. Required for normal sperm function.
> SeleniumTake 200 mcg daily. Improves sperm motility.
> Vitamin B-12Take 1000 mcg daily. A B-12 deficiency reduces sperm motility and sperm count. Even if no deficiency exists, B-12 supplementation may help men with a sperm count of less than 20 million per milliliter or a motility rate of less than 50%
> Vitamin CTake 1500 mg 1 times daily. Is an antioxidant.
> Vitamin ETake 400 IUs 2 times daily. Is an antioxidant and improves sperms' ability to impregnate.
> ZincTake 30 mg 2 times daily. Required for a healthy male reproductive system and sperm production.
> Panax Ginseng tincture
> Astragalus tincture

Ha ha, I bet he is feeling like a guinea pig right now. I am glad your husband is doing that. It really shows that he is wanting a baby just as much as you are :) Give him a pat on the back for me. I am really wanting to know how all this turns out. I went to GNC yesterday and bought some Zinc, Ginseng, and Vitamin C too...Hopefully we will get good results [-o<


----------



## ao30

SweetJennie said:


> ...I haven't seen the actual report so I don't know what all the other numbers are. We were told though that we would need IVF with ICSI to get pregnant. My worry is that it is so expensive and guarantee it will work. :(. I've been searching and searching for what we can do to increase his sperm count.

I agree with Tiffany-- request the actual report! Our SA's were ordered through my doctor's, not husband's, and though we had a great conversation over the phone about what needed to be done, I still requested the actual report and picked it up. It took me a lot of googling until I felt like I knew what the numbers meant and how good/bad they were. The 2nd test we just informed the lab we would be picking up the report later in the afternoon.

Another thing... our first SA report was horrible and I was upset. We decided that he should take another one just in case (he mentioned using quite a bit of hand sanitizer before getting the sample). He took the second one two weeks later and the numbers were crazy different (in a good way). I'm glad we decided to take it sooner than later. Still not sure what to believe, but the newer SA has given us some hope.


----------



## ao30

Also...

I was just wondering about vitamins. Husband and I are on the fence about them. I know you need them, but I also prefer to get my daily vitamins through the foods I eat (and so does husband). Do you think it's possible to get all those vitamins we've been discussing into husband's diet? It seems a little impossible, but part of me really does feel like natural is better... thoughts?


----------



## tiffy0485

Natural is better but he will have to have more intake of those foods. Of course Oranges are high in Vitamin C, Eat a lot of greens. Go with organic foods since they do not use pestisides on them. I would just google everything. I know you can make a ginseng tea, yuck, lol. Oysters have a lot of zinc and so does red meat.


----------



## ao30

Unfortunately red meat consumption is limited due to his cholesterol.

I've read that all of the minerals we need come from the plants we eat (they absorb the minerals through the soil). But the earth is over-fertilized and too many pesticides are used, so we don't get nearly enough minerals into our systems. We're starting a garden this year though so maybe we can control what veggies we eat this summer a bit more.

How serious are you Tiffany about the at home IUI? Is it something you're going to wait to do, or is it something that might happen in the near future?


----------



## tiffy0485

Very serious about the home IUI. I am not going to insert it into my cervix since you can go into to shock if the sperm is not washed. I am just going to take a syringe and place it outside of my cervix when I am O'ing. I am doing it this cycle... It will not be harmful if I do it the way I am going to. My good friend did it with her partner since they used donor sperm. It only took them 2 cycles to try it that way and no they both have a little boy.


----------



## ao30

Well good luck and let us know how it goes! I hope it goes well. Knowing my luck, I'd probably stick it into my cervix :rolleyes:


----------



## tiffy0485

lol, well I hope that doesn't happen to me.. Going to be as cautious as possible. I am only doing this because the doctor said his sperm count is to low for there IUI. I wouldn't do it at all if we could have the actual procedure done. We decided last night that we are going to do this for 6 months and if it does not work than we will go through with IVF/ICSI.


----------



## ao30

Do you mind sharing how your DH feels about everything?

A little after my husband's first SA came back I was joking and said I didn't want to have sex because nothing came of it, and he gave me this look, and I realized he thought I was bitter about his bad results. But I really was joking and I actually wasn't thinking of his SA! Bad me.

So I guess I'm just asking how your DH has been feeling about all of the tests/results... he sounds like a strong person who can't wait to have a baby with you! :)


----------



## tiffy0485

I said the same thing too ao30. I told my husband that it is pointless to have sex if his little troops are mentally impaired, lol, I too was only joking and it did hurt him a little. I than reassured him it was not his fault and I apologized. 

The reason why we stopped with our fertility treatments last year was because my husband backed out. He said he didn't thin we were ready even though at that time we were TTC for 3 years than. I decided to not pressure him and let him decide on his own when it came to trying again. He sat me down in January and said "I want to see what we can create and I am willing to do anything to make that possible". Of course I was on the ball making appointments the next day, lol. I found out last month that Jason was just scared last year because he thought it was him thats why he wanted to stop. Men handle things like that a little differently I guess. He has been a trooper since than. Not to make you think of him in a bad way but he did smoke the green stuff and we drank almost every weekend. He wasn't willing to give that up since his job is so stressful and that stuff calmed him. Since January Jason quit all of it. No drinking, marijuana, and started eating right. If we decided to get his SA done in January I guarantee his count would have been a lot worse. I have always told him he has to quit doing that when we have a kid because 1. he has a great job and he will mess it up 2. I do not want my kids around it. Him being 31 I was very dissapointed that he did still do those things because I do not do anything illegal. He was also afraid that we would have triplets or something. It is not that we can not financially pay for triplets it is just him thinking of being a first time dad to anything more than 2. Anyway I am proud of him for steping up. He has changed a whole lot, not for me but for himself. Like I said I did not pressure him. That is how I know he wants to be a father, really bad actually.


----------



## ao30

It's so encouraging to hear how much he's given up for you and your family! I bet his SA will improve as time goes on... :) You're absolutely right-- the best stuff often happens when we back off and let them come around on their own terms.

BTW, you can call me Olive or Olivia (I go by both). I just realized my screen name is kind of annoying to type out.


----------



## Imaan

Hi ladies,

Been ttc for 7 years. Dh's :spermy: are 20,000 in total. Of that only 4,000ish (I think she said) were 'normal'. 

Dh has started on some vitamins. 

Waiting to see if I'm to start IUI or IVF following IUI pre-test boot camp in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Moorebetter

Hello ladies. Im new and havent been to the Doctor with DH for a SA yet. Soon tho. 

Im wondering how long it takes to get the results back. :)


----------



## Imaan

Moorebetter said:


> Hello ladies. Im new and havent been to the Doctor with DH for a SA yet. Soon tho.
> 
> Im wondering how long it takes to get the results back. :)

Hi there, 

They usually say a week but they did ours within two days. They have to analyse them immediately so should theoretically have them pretty quickly. 

All the best


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies, 

It is so good to see this thread. 

Im 25 PCOS sufferer. I thought that was bad enough but 1st SA results back late feb indicated low sperm count. OH has 5 million 1% progression and 1% normal. Not sure what it all means as i wasnt given a breakdown just told that it was low and to do another one which will be doing this thursday. 

I was given clomid to get me ovulating in the mean time. Just feel really down about it, and now i no the second sample is comming up im getting all anxious and up tight again. I no it sounds stupid but just before an appt and for the wait for results like SA and bloods i get all up tight and anxious then once i have the results i settle down again! Does that make sense? Im rambling now anyway. 

Good luck everyone and will be nice to see how everyone gets on xx


----------



## ao30

Moorebetter said:


> Hello ladies. Im new and havent been to the Doctor with DH for a SA yet. Soon tho.
> 
> Im wondering how long it takes to get the results back. :)

Husband got his the same day. Everything has to be checked out in an hour or so after... ejaculation. For the first one we waited for my office to call me with the results, and for the second one we just asked the lab if we could pick the results up on our own later that afternoon.


----------



## ao30

kazzab25 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> It is so good to see this thread.
> 
> Im 25 PCOS sufferer. I thought that was bad enough but 1st SA results back late feb indicated low sperm count. OH has 5 million 1% progression and 1% normal. Not sure what it all means as i wasnt given a breakdown just told that it was low and to do another one which will be doing this thursday.
> 
> I was given clomid to get me ovulating in the mean time. Just feel really down about it, and now i no the second sample is comming up im getting all anxious and up tight again. I no it sounds stupid but just before an appt and for the wait for results like SA and bloods i get all up tight and anxious then once i have the results i settle down again! Does that make sense? Im rambling now anyway.
> 
> Good luck everyone and will be nice to see how everyone gets on xx

I know how you feel... I get very stressed out before tests. I'm glad to see that he's going in for another SA. I know I've been all over the boards with this, but husband's second SA was horrible and the second one was great... so you never know.

Hang in there! :flower:


----------



## tiffy0485

kazzab25 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> It is so good to see this thread.
> 
> Im 25 PCOS sufferer. I thought that was bad enough but 1st SA results back late feb indicated low sperm count. OH has 5 million 1% progression and 1% normal. Not sure what it all means as i wasnt given a breakdown just told that it was low and to do another one which will be doing this thursday.
> 
> I was given clomid to get me ovulating in the mean time. Just feel really down about it, and now i no the second sample is comming up im getting all anxious and up tight again. I no it sounds stupid but just before an appt and for the wait for results like SA and bloods i get all up tight and anxious then once i have the results i settle down again! Does that make sense? Im rambling now anyway.
> 
> Good luck everyone and will be nice to see how everyone gets on xx

You are not crazy at all. I get the same way even after we go to the doctor, especially if I am waiting on the results to come back. We are in the same boat with PCOS and the DH with a very low count as well. Keep your head up!


----------



## tiffy0485

ao30 said:


> It's so encouraging to hear how much he's given up for you and your family! I bet his SA will improve as time goes on... :) You're absolutely right-- the best stuff often happens when we back off and let them come around on their own terms.
> 
> BTW, you can call me Olive or Olivia (I go by both). I just realized my screen name is kind of annoying to type out.

Yeah I am very happy with him too. With the way he was I was thinking he was going to end up being like Willie Nelson or something..Ha ha, old with a beard and still smoking the bong. Thats why I can't be happier with the way things have turned out. 

Well it is nice to meet you Olive I am Tiffany.


----------



## tiffy0485

Imaan said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Been ttc for 7 years. Dh's :spermy: are 20,000 in total. Of that only 4,000ish (I think she said) were 'normal'.
> 
> Dh has started on some vitamins.
> 
> Waiting to see if I'm to start IUI or IVF following IUI pre-test boot camp in a couple of weeks.

Good luck with IUI or IVF! Hopefully you will be preggers soon. I bet you are getting excited and anxious at the same time. I would be tickled pink.


----------



## tiffy0485

Moorebetter said:


> Hello ladies. Im new and havent been to the Doctor with DH for a SA yet. Soon tho.
> 
> Im wondering how long it takes to get the results back. :)

It depends on if your FS has a lab that does it there. If they do, than if he gets in early you will get the results back the same day, I did. I have read on some peoples posts where theirs took anywhere from 2-7 days.


----------



## Imaan

tiffy0485 said:


> Imaan said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Been ttc for 7 years. Dh's :spermy: are 20,000 in total. Of that only 4,000ish (I think she said) were 'normal'.
> 
> Dh has started on some vitamins.
> 
> Waiting to see if I'm to start IUI or IVF following IUI pre-test boot camp in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Good luck with IUI or IVF! Hopefully you will be preggers soon. I bet you are getting excited and anxious at the same time. I would be tickled pink.Click to expand...

Hehe... :happydance: I am so excited. Dh isn't! he said he only gets excited when he sees a bump. Well I do have a bump, but not the kind he is looking for :haha:


----------



## tiffy0485

Imaan said:


> tiffy0485 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imaan said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Been ttc for 7 years. Dh's :spermy: are 20,000 in total. Of that only 4,000ish (I think she said) were 'normal'.
> 
> Dh has started on some vitamins.
> 
> Waiting to see if I'm to start IUI or IVF following IUI pre-test boot camp in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Good luck with IUI or IVF! Hopefully you will be preggers soon. I bet you are getting excited and anxious at the same time. I would be tickled pink.Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe... :happydance: I am so excited. Dh isn't! he said he only gets excited when he sees a bump. Well I do have a bump, but not the kind he is looking for :haha:Click to expand...

Men like to have proof...When they feel the first kick that is when realization kicks in. If only they got half as excited as we do when it comes to these things, lol.


----------



## ao30

tiffy0485 said:


> Men like to have proof...When they feel the first kick that is when realization kicks in. If only they got half as excited as we do when it comes to these things, lol.

I never got far along enough in my pregnancies to feel movement, but I agree that they often need some kind of proof for the realization to set in. I was a little bloated early on and husband thought my "baby belly" was the best thing ever... I refrained from explaining to him that I was just bloated :haha:


----------



## Imaan

ao30 said:


> tiffy0485 said:
> 
> 
> Men like to have proof...When they feel the first kick that is when realization kicks in. If only they got half as excited as we do when it comes to these things, lol.
> 
> I never got far along enough in my pregnancies to feel movement, but I agree that they often need some kind of proof for the realization to set in. I was a little bloated early on and husband thought my "baby belly" was the best thing ever... I refrained from explaining to him that I was just bloated :haha:Click to expand...

Hehehe :haha: that's funny. I guess it's a man thing then :dohh:


----------



## tiffy0485

Ha Ha, you girls crack me up..We definitely need to keep eachother updated on here when it comes to what we are going to have happen, even how the appointments go. I know I love reading all about you ladies and what we go through to try and make this happen for us.


----------



## ao30

tiffy0485 said:


> Ha Ha, you girls crack me up..We definitely need to keep eachother updated on here when it comes to what we are going to have happen, even how the appointments go. I know I love reading all about you ladies and what we go through to try and make this happen for us.

Ditto! :thumbup:

I guess I should check out some of the journals to figure out where everyone is in their journey. Not sure if I am ready to start my own.


----------



## Imaan

ao30 said:


> tiffy0485 said:
> 
> 
> Ha Ha, you girls crack me up..We definitely need to keep eachother updated on here when it comes to what we are going to have happen, even how the appointments go. I know I love reading all about you ladies and what we go through to try and make this happen for us.
> 
> Ditto! :thumbup:
> 
> I guess I should check out some of the journals to figure out where everyone is in their journey. Not sure if I am ready to start my own.Click to expand...

Ditto, ditto :thumbup: I shall keep you updated. I am also not sure if I am ready to begin a journal either. I love reading other's journals though. Makes you realise that we are all living miles away from one another but each of us is going down this same rocky path. 

Humor really helps though. So if you can keep me giggling then that would be great :) 

:hugs:


----------



## ao30

Imaan said:


> Humor really helps though. So if you can keep me giggling then that would be great :)

I have to laugh to keep going. But sometimes I feel like I would end up hurting a lot of people on here if I shared some of my humor... just because everyone is so different! But we need some smiles in this little corner :)


----------



## kazzab25

Hi girls 

Second sa tomorrow and 28 day bloods for me!! Then wait one to two weeks for another appt for results :(


----------



## ao30

Good luck kazzab! Is there anyway they can let you know what the results are before the appointment so that you can come prepared?


----------



## Imaan

kazzab25 said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Second sa tomorrow and 28 day bloods for me!! Then wait one to two weeks for another appt for results :(

All the best Kazzab :thumbup:


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks ladies 

No everytine I call the receptionist says she can't tell me anything has to be the fs


----------



## ao30

Bah :/ It's so annoying how some places will happily give you the results without any problems, and other places hold on to them as if they're their own special property. Hope you get some good news!


----------



## tiffy0485

It is a nice way to talk about it though. I know I can talk to the ladies on here better than with my friends or family. You all can understand and relate to what we are all going through. It is nice coming on here after a long day at work and just read what everyone is doing...LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tiffy0485

kazzab25 said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Second sa tomorrow and 28 day bloods for me!! Then wait one to two weeks for another appt for results :(

Good Luck! I know I wouldn't be able to wait a week or two for my results. I am way to impatient...I would be going to the doctors house and ringing the door bell, lol.


----------



## kazzab25

Lol that's what I feel like doing !! 

Tmi I ni but the samples we produce never look like very much do u think that's normal!!!


----------



## Traskey

Just wanted to pop in and say that DH has he second SA results today. He's been taking Wellman Conception since the last FS appointment. His count has gone from 10 million to 24 million :happydance: Morphology is still a little low but it's looking a lot better. There is hope for improvement!

Hugs to all x


----------



## keepsmiling

I'm so annoyed that dh wnt take wellman cos e said there too big 
but he is takin zinc and vitc
multivits
selenium


Oh by the way hubbys numbers were 
20million
40%motiltiy
2%morph

he has just dun another so hopefuly there is some improvement x


----------



## Traskey

Fingers crossed for you Keep Smiling. I know the tablets are quite big but fortunately DH has gotten used to them now.


----------



## ao30

kazzab25 said:


> Lol that's what I feel like doing !!
> 
> Tmi I ni but the samples we produce never look like very much do u think that's normal!!!

I know my husband has told me that his SA samples have always been on the smaller scale; I think it's just nerves and probably most men produce more semen at home than they do in a lab. 

I think he needs to produce at least 2.0 mL to be considered "normal."


----------



## keepsmiling

I was thibkin of gettin some wellman and just hopes he taken it x


----------



## ao30

Yay, Tracksey! That's fantastic! :dance:

Hope you get some good results, keepsmiling! :flower:


----------



## Traskey

Keep smiling, I think it's the least that he can do. Tell him it's no bigger than a Beechams cold and flu tablet. Hopefully he'll try for you. 

We have a review appointment at the FS clinic in three months and if I have lost enough weight we will go on the list for ivf.


----------



## keepsmiling

He's taking others for me So I cnt complain really

and I thibk the main ones they need are vit c zinc and selenium ad he takes them so hopefully x


----------



## ao30

Traskey said:


> We have a review appointment at the FS clinic in three months and if I have lost enough weight we will go on the list for ivf.

I keep hearing about losing weight and IVF. Husband and I decided early on that we would not be doing IVF, so I am pretty clueless... I was just wondering how "thin" you have to be for IVF? Is this a requirement everywhere, or just in some areas/countries?


----------



## keepsmiling

Here it has to be under 30 x


----------



## Traskey

Yes, here it has to be under 30. In other countries they may let you have it higher but there is research to support the fact that a healthier BMI improves your chances of conception and sustaining a pregnancy. IVF success rates are better too.


----------



## ao30

That makes sense... I wonder if we have the same rules here in the States.

Thanks, ladies!


----------



## keepsmiling

Iv just convinced dh to start takin wellman
yay

anyone had any sucess with it z


----------



## kazzab25

We on wellman and the last sample was 14th feb and we did the second today hopefully I will no more in bout two weeks so will see if there is an improvement although the volume in the pot still dont look like much but not sure what normal would look like!!


----------



## tiffy0485

Traskey said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say that DH has he second SA results today. He's been taking Wellman Conception since the last FS appointment. His count has gone from 10 million to 24 million :happydance: Morphology is still a little low but it's looking a lot better. There is hope for improvement!
> 
> Hugs to all x

That is an awesome improvement..I have looked for wellman in our stores but they do not sell them here I guess. I can order them online but I don't understand how much they really cost since our money is of course different. Oh well, my hubs just started Fertility Blend today so hopefully we can get that 3 million count up :)


----------



## ao30

tiffy0485 said:


> That is an awesome improvement..I have looked for wellman in our stores but they do not sell them here I guess. I can order them online but I don't understand how much they really cost since our money is of course different. Oh well, my hubs just started Fertility Blend today so hopefully we can get that 3 million count up :)

Tiffy, I don't know how true this is, but... nurse at doctor's commented on husband's sperm count (250 million 1st SA, 150 million 2nd SA) and chalked it up to his diet: he eats almost no red meat (as in, we never buy it. Will eat it if we are served red meat out at a dinner, etc), fish one to two times a week, lots of leafy green salads. Fruits and veggies everyday. Almost no baked goods (unless, again, if we are eating out). He's replaced ice-cream with yogurt and fruit (!) Does not drink at all. Chooses multi-grain over plain white bread and pasta.

I guess I think it has helped some... :shrug: I'm still on the fence because I'm afraid that we'll have another SA and will find out some bad news again. It's just interesting to me because even with the bad first SA, the one that had only 13% progressive motility, his sperm count was great.


----------



## kazzab25

Traskey that's fab news you have really given me some hope xxxx


----------



## Imaan

Brilliant news Traskey! I might get my dh to switch to that as the one he is currently on is so expensive. :happydance:

What else is he taking in addition to Wellman?


----------



## Traskey

Imaan said:


> Brilliant news Traskey! I might get my dh to switch to that as the one he is currently on is so expensive. :happydance:
> 
> What else is he taking in addition to Wellman?

At the moment he is just on the Wellman. It seems to have all the ingredients that people recommend all rolled into one. He's been on it two months so we hope his SA will keep improving. He's also trying to eat more healthily. He doesn't smoke and he rarely drank so we were ok for that. 

At the moment Boots have them on offer 3 for 2. They are quite large but not too bad to take unless you are a real pill phobic.


----------



## keepsmiling

I shown themto hubby today and hw sed he wil take them

so were grttib 3 packs omorow xx


----------



## kazzab25

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## tiffy0485

OPT was positive yesterday, fingers crossed once again.


----------



## tiffy0485

If anyone has Facebook and wants to add me my name is Tiffany Joyce..Would love to have LTTTC buddies on their.


----------



## Imaan

tiffy0485 said:


> If anyone has Facebook and wants to add me my name is Tiffany Joyce..Would love to have LTTTC buddies on their.

I'm a big facebook addict but none of my friends on facebook know that I am undergoing fertility tests/treatment.


----------



## tiffy0485

Imaan said:


> tiffy0485 said:
> 
> 
> If anyone has Facebook and wants to add me my name is Tiffany Joyce..Would love to have LTTTC buddies on their.
> 
> I'm a big facebook addict but none of my friends on facebook know that I am undergoing fertility tests/treatment.Click to expand...

lol, no one knows on mine either..It would be just nice to know if we are down we can hit eachother up on chat or send a message.


----------



## DaisyB

Hi - I hope you don't mind me jumping in here? i'm a newbee poster, but not new to tcc, My DH and I have been TCC for 2 years now and have just started all our tests etc. DH got his SA results today and were told they were low :-( He is going to collect the full results this week, but the basic jist is that there are only 20% swimmers, it would appear the rest have lost their sav navs!

Trying to keep hopeful, bought all the vitamins today so he will be rattleing from now on.

Would love you join you lovely ladies in this group and will post full SA results when we have them.


----------



## MrsEvans

Welcome Daisy

please keep us posted. what vits did you get?


----------



## DaisyB

Hi MrsEvans, Thanks 

He is taking Zinc, Vit C, E, A and Selenium. Today is day 1, We looked at the wellman Vits but didn't get them, any advice is VERY welcome. DH feeling very low :-( Lots of hugs going his way x


----------



## MrsEvans

my OH has low motility according to his first test
I have him on a host of vits but my main ones are below

L carnitine and Acetyl L-Carnitine are good for improving motility
https://www.ivillage.com/do-i-have-lazy-sperm/4-n-142275


----------



## ao30

DaisyB said:


> Hi MrsEvans, Thanks
> 
> He is taking Zinc, Vit C, E, A and Selenium. Today is day 1, We looked at the wellman Vits but didn't get them, any advice is VERY welcome. DH feeling very low :-( Lots of hugs going his way x

Hi Daisy! When he gets the results, look into having another SA done. My husband's first SA was horrible and the second one fantastic... you never know! :hugs: Best of luck!


----------



## kazzab25

my email if you want add me on FB is [email protected]

PS still waiting for the second SA results


----------



## ao30

tiffy0485 said:


> OPT was positive yesterday, fingers crossed once again.

Good luck Tiffy!


----------



## tiffy0485

ao30 said:


> tiffy0485 said:
> 
> 
> OPT was positive yesterday, fingers crossed once again.
> 
> Good luck Tiffy!Click to expand...

Thanks! I get excited when I have one since I can only ovulate about 3 times a year. When I am on fertility meds though that is a different story, lol.


----------



## kazzab25

Good luck tiffy


----------



## MrsEvans

Good Luck Tiffy

xxx


----------



## Traskey

Oh yay for the positive opk then! Fingers crossed xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies 

Judt found out I won't be getting our second sa results till the 5th of may :( 

Dr will be away next week and there not back yet!!


----------



## ao30

kazzab25 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Judt found out I won't be getting our second sa results till the 5th of may :(
> 
> Dr will be away next week and there not back yet!!

Pooh! It seems so silly they won't just let you pick them up. Hang in there!


----------



## kazzab25

:(


----------



## wifey29

Hi ladies, 

My DH also has a very low count. His first SA showed 1.3 million total with only 1% swimming and no normal forms I think from memory. His second showed 3.9 million with 7% swimming and 7% normal forms, again it's from memory so may be slightly out. We have been told that ICSI is our only option. I had my day 21 bloods which showed that I hadn't ovulated, but we think that was a one off. All my other bloods were normal. I had my HSG last Tuesday which showed all to be perfect. We have our next FS appointment on Wednesday next week and they'll be referring us for ICSI on that day. Luckily there is no waiting list for our IVF clinic, so we could be seen and starting treatment fairly soon.

Kazza, we had to wait ages for our SA results too. Hopefully they will turn up before 5th May.

xx


----------



## tiffy0485

wifey29 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> My DH also has a very low count. His first SA showed 1.3 million total with only 1% swimming and no normal forms I think from memory. His second showed 3.9 million with 7% swimming and 7% normal forms, again it's from memory so may be slightly out. We have been told that ICSI is our only option. I had my day 21 bloods which showed that I hadn't ovulated, but we think that was a one off. All my other bloods were normal. I had my HSG last Tuesday which showed all to be perfect. We have our next FS appointment on Wednesday next week and they'll be referring us for ICSI on that day. Luckily there is no waiting list for our IVF clinic, so we could be seen and starting treatment fairly soon.
> 
> Kazza, we had to wait ages for our SA results too. Hopefully they will turn up before 5th May.
> 
> 
> xx

That is great news... I hope this works for you!


----------



## Traskey

Good luck with the ICSI Wifey. We will be there too, as soon as I lose the rest of this weight. I may come and stalk your journal so I know what we're in for!


----------



## ao30

Tiffy, how many DPO are you now? Haven't seen you in awhile!


----------



## tiffy0485

I am 7DPO... I used to keep temps and such on fertilityfriend.com but I find them pointless after 4 years... Not going to waste my money on testing either..spent hundreds of dollars through the years on that..My AF should be do in a week, so we will see.


----------



## kazzab25

Good luck wifey! 

What does ics entail ladies? 

Hope they turn up soon, feeling a little down in the dumps today. cd36 still no af! bfn all round!


----------



## MrsEvans

Heres a really good explanation video of ICSI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGbIL9QWSsM

sorry your feeling down hun
hugs
xxx


----------



## kazzab25

That's brilliant thank you for posting this !!!


----------



## tiffy0485

Yeah that is awesome MrsEvans..Very interesting and great graphics.


----------



## Traskey

Looks like we are heading for ICSI so thanks for posting this!


----------



## AFGrandaughtr

My man thinks he may have infertility issues :? it took him 3 years to get his girlfriend pregnant and she miscarried after a month....then with me, its been almost 2 years and nothing :?


----------



## Traskey

I would ask him to get a SA done, asap. I know it's not the nicest thing in the world to do but it will give you some answers.


----------



## tiffy0485

So is there anything new with anyone?


----------



## Traskey

Not with me, it's all wait, wait, wait. I did try to add you on FB but couldn't tell which was you :blush: I really don't think we are going to get a bfp without the ivf/icsi so now it's just a question of getting my BMI under 30. Getting there though and hope to be ready for referral for the July 7th appointment. I'm not temping or opk or diddly squat this cycle. After 17 it's hardly worth it!


----------



## kazzab25

Hi Ladies

Ive got the results of our first SA if anyone understands these i would be greatful i no its bad but everyone talks about motility and morphology but ours dont say morph but wondering if its under something else. What is Morph again? 

Liquefaction - complete
Viscosity - Normal
Volume 2.1 mil 
Concentration - 5.0 x 10^6 / ml - what is this? 
Total Number 10.5 10^6 
Progressive - 1%
Non progressive 10% 
Non Motile 89% 
Normal Forms 0%


----------



## Imaan

Nope nothing new going down here either. I am just lurking around :coffee: till my dh's next appointment for his practice IUI prep which will take place in mid-May. 

Traskey you are doing sooooo well with your weight loss. Well done gurl! :happydance: are you following any particular diet? 

Sorry Kazzab, I have no idea how to interpret those results :shrug:


----------



## MrsEvans

Hi Kazza

yeah the results arent good but im sure they can be improved

Liquefaction - complete
Viscosity - Normal
Volume 2.1 mil 
Concentration - 5.0 x 10^6 / ml - what is this? 
Total Number 10.5 10^6 
Progressive - 1%
Non progressive 10% 
Non Motile 89% 
Normal Forms 0%

your OH had 5million per ml so they times that by the amount of ml he produces so it 5 x 2.1 = 10.5 million sperms

normal forms is morphology they didnt find any normal forms this time.

Also have a read through this forum its brilliant better still post the results for a guy called rich to look over it the guy is a sperm genius :) https://www.fertilichat.com/forumdisplay.php?f=13


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks mrs Evans this is great x


----------



## tiffy0485

Mrs. Evans, this guy Rich is definitely a sperm genius..I am shocked.


----------



## MrsEvans

Ladies

yesterday i read 15 pages (when I should of been working) he is brilliant he has helped so many people and I found most people had huge improvement with vitamins.

I followed his advise to me and bought folic acid, horny goat weed and Maca

my OH is now prepared to to do a couple of shots straight into a soft cup this cycle so hopefully I'll get the rapid sperms closer to the cervix


----------



## Traskey

Wow, that guy really is a sperm genius.

I really wish we'd been given the full details of DH SA. All I know is the sperm count 10 mill and 24 mill and a throwaway comment from the FS on the second SA that the motility was lower than they'd like. I always like to know what's going on, control freak that I am :haha:


----------



## Traskey

Imaan said:


> Nope nothing new going down here either. I am just lurking around :coffee: till my dh's next appointment for his practice IUI prep which will take place in mid-May.
> 
> Traskey you are doing sooooo well with your weight loss. Well done gurl! :happydance: are you following any particular diet?

Thanks Imaan :hugs: I did Weight Watchers for a while but the weight was coming off too slowly, I only have 5 months left before the age cut off for ivf on the NHS, so I swapped to Lighter Life. It's 4 meal replacement packs a day, totalling 500-575 calories and no food at all. It's supervised weekly and monthly by my doctors. It's hard but the longer I am on it the easier it gets. Most of my food cravings have gone away, although I would still fall into a block of cheese given half a chance :haha: Haven't though, I know this is my last chance for a baby. It's tough but works. I am losing on average 3-4 lbs a week and should make the deadline in time, if I just stick with it. 

Thank you for your support :hug:


----------



## kazzab25

Good luck traskey


----------



## tiffy0485

Traskey said:


> Wow, that guy really is a sperm genius.
> 
> I really wish we'd been given the full details of DH SA. All I know is the sperm count 10 mill and 24 mill and a throwaway comment from the FS on the second SA that the motility was lower than they'd like. I always like to know what's going on, control freak that I am :haha:

If you have to pay for him to be tested than you have every right to be a control freak when it comes to the results :winkwink:


----------



## tiffy0485

I had my HSG done this cycle. Does anyone know if it messes that same cycle up? Usually I feel the AF coming for an entire week with cramps, headaches, etc. Well I haven't had any of that and I am due to start in 3 days. I feel twinges every once in a while but I think it is because when I think about it I have those, love it when the mind plays tricks on you.


----------



## MrsEvans

tiffy0485 said:


> I had my HSG done this cycle. Does anyone know if it messes that same cycle up? Usually I feel the AF coming for an entire week with cramps, headaches, etc. Well I haven't had any of that and I am due to start in 3 days. I feel twinges every once in a while but I think it is because when I think about it I have those, love it when the mind plays tricks on you.

I dont think it does hun, and you know its suppose to make you super fertile...

I'm not jumping the gun, im an optimist so fingers crossed:happydance:


----------



## Imaan

tiffy0485 said:


> I had my HSG done this cycle. Does anyone know if it messes that same cycle up? Usually I feel the AF coming for an entire week with cramps, headaches, etc. Well I haven't had any of that and I am due to start in 3 days. I feel twinges every once in a while but I think it is because when I think about it I have those, love it when the mind plays tricks on you.

I had my HSG done this month and noticed that I didn't ovulate. I sometimes don't ovulate so it might just be a coincidence. I am so happy that I didn't get the 21 day bloods done this month though because last time I got them done, I didn't ovulate that month. I know 'they' say you don't ovulate every month but I wonder what is 'normal'. :shrug:

I also didn't have AF pain this month. Usually I get some... but nothing this time. :happydance:


----------



## Imaan

Traskey said:


> Imaan said:
> 
> 
> Nope nothing new going down here either. I am just lurking around :coffee: till my dh's next appointment for his practice IUI prep which will take place in mid-May.
> 
> Traskey you are doing sooooo well with your weight loss. Well done gurl! :happydance: are you following any particular diet?
> 
> Thanks Imaan :hugs: I did Weight Watchers for a while but the weight was coming off too slowly, I only have 5 months left before the age cut off for ivf on the NHS, so I swapped to Lighter Life. It's 4 meal replacement packs a day, totalling 500-575 calories and no food at all. It's supervised weekly and monthly by my doctors. It's hard but the longer I am on it the easier it gets. Most of my food cravings have gone away, although I would still fall into a block of cheese given half a chance :haha: Haven't though, I know this is my last chance for a baby. It's tough but works. I am losing on average 3-4 lbs a week and should make the deadline in time, if I just stick with it.
> 
> Thank you for your support :hug:Click to expand...

Well done!!!!!!!!!! that's fantastic seriously :thumbup::thumbup: 

Losing weight is such a pain and I didn't find that people around me were very supportive at all (always trying to tempt me with delicious foods lol). 

I tried WW a few years back but it didn't work for me as I was using my points to snack. Then a friend introduced me to the South Beach Diet... (there is so much info online if you would like to read about it). It's sooooo healthy and easy to follow, plus it is livable and doesn't cost anything. There is no callorie counting, weighing food etc. I lost 34lbs on it and didn't gain it back when I stopped. I need to start up again as my BMI is still high. I want to give myself the best possible chance of concieving. 

Keep up the hard work - your incentive is the greatest gift in the world :baby:

:hugs:


----------



## MrsEvans

hey Imaan

are you taking anything to bring on ovulation?


----------



## Traskey

tiffy0485 said:


> I had my HSG done this cycle. Does anyone know if it messes that same cycle up? Usually I feel the AF coming for an entire week with cramps, headaches, etc. Well I haven't had any of that and I am due to start in 3 days. I feel twinges every once in a while but I think it is because when I think about it I have those, love it when the mind plays tricks on you.

Didn't mess my cycle up at all. I did however have one mega painful sharp pain a couple of days before my period but that was all. You are more fertile for the next couple of months after the HSG so you never know.


----------



## tiffy0485

Yeah I compare my cramps before the AF comes to "normal" cramps for a woman..lol, but during that is a different story, it is not uncommon for me to be in the fetile position and vomiting because my AF is a demon from hell... I just find it odd that I am not feeling anything, maybe I will get a normal cycle this time and enjoy no cramping. I forgot what those cycles feel like, ha ha.


----------



## Imaan

MrsEvans said:


> hey Imaan
> 
> are you taking anything to bring on ovulation?

No hun, I have to go back to see the FS in May sometime. That will be the first time I see her following my recently HSG and 21 day bloods etc. I think I will mention to her that I ovulate about 50-60% of the time and see what she suggests. I'm not sure if they will prescribe anything. If I start IUI/IVF I guess they will give me ovulation-inducing drugs though. 

:flower:


----------



## Traskey

If your only issue is ovulation they'll probably give you Clomid to boost your eggs. If it's a combination of factors you may go straight to IVF. Hope you get some answers next visit.


----------



## Imaan

Traskey said:


> If your only issue is ovulation they'll probably give you Clomid to boost your eggs. If it's a combination of factors you may go straight to IVF. Hope you get some answers next visit.

Thanks Traskey,

Well.. Dh's :spermy: is at an all time low so she said we shall either go for IUI with injectables or IVF (depending on my dh's IUI prep test which he will do in mid May).


----------



## tiffy0485

So I am not going to jinx myself or anything but I decided to cave when it comes to checking my temps for the past 2 days. I already know what my temp cycles are like especially when the ugly AF comes around..Well yesterday morning my temp was 98.8 and this morning it was 98.9... I do feel the "brewing" feeling of the AF but like I said only when I think about it.. Not getting to excited because I do not want to be let down, but I am going to give it a couple days before I break down and buy a test.


----------



## MrsEvans

good luck hun

xxxxx


----------



## Traskey

Good luck Tiffy :dust:


----------



## kazzab25

Good luck hun how many dpo are you?


----------



## tiffy0485

I had to extend my ticker to 30 days now. I usually have a 27 day cycle. I am now 16dpo. I took a test a couple days ago at night and it said negative....booo.... I am thinking the procedure just messed me up or something. I am still not feeling the AF at all, lol, which I really am not complaining about that.


----------



## lime

Hope everyone has a lovely easter xx


----------



## ao30

tiffy0485 said:


> I had to extend my ticker to 30 days now. I usually have a 27 day cycle. I am now 16dpo. I took a test a couple days ago at night and it said negative....booo.... I am thinking the procedure just messed me up or something. I am still not feeling the AF at all, lol, which I really am not complaining about that.

Tiff-- keeping fingers crossed for you. Please let us know what's up!


----------



## ao30

Related to sperm count...

Feeling a tad bit annoyed with husband. Love him to pieces; this whole TTC has meant a lot of teamwork... he's the best listener and comforter, but... we had a mini vacation not too long ago and the boy sat around in the hot tub for 30 minutes and went through so much coffee. His count has been good thus far (250+million and 140 million), but I am terrified that his motility will drop (first SA's motility was horrible). And knowing that it can be three months before new sperm show up just makes me slightly irritable. He completely forgot and is sorry, but darn it, it's too late now. Oh well.


----------



## Traskey

I don't think the hot tub will cause too many problems, unless he was in there a lot! Then it might have done. Not sure about the coffee though. Fingers crossed that his count and motility stays high.


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies I gave got my fs appt on 17th April buy I will try and get the secretary to fax oh second sa to the gp so I can interpret them myself I soooo need to know!!


----------



## kazzab25

ao30 said:


> Related to sperm count...
> 
> Feeling a tad bit annoyed with husband. Love him to pieces; this whole TTC has meant a lot of teamwork... he's the best listener and comforter, but... we had a mini vacation not too long ago and the boy sat around in the hot tub for 30 minutes and went through so much coffee. His count has been good thus far (250+million and 140 million), but I am terrified that his motility will drop (first SA's motility was horrible). And knowing that it can be three months before new sperm show up just makes me slightly irritable. He completely forgot and is sorry, but darn it, it's too late now. Oh well.

If it was only once I would say it will be ok Hun x


----------



## ao30

Thanks Kazzab and Traskey... I think sometimes LTTTC just gets to the brain :p

Kazzab- let us know when you get the results!


----------



## tiffy0485

Anything new ladies?


----------



## ao30

:wave: Not much here Tiff-- where have you been? Any news with your cycle?


----------



## MrsEvans

we have another 4 weeks until OH retest. Hes been taking the supplements everyday which is great. I've upped his vitamin C dosage to 8000mg a day. i read it greatly improved sperms faster.

last week i was diagnosed with cervical stenosis basically i have scar tissue on my cervix so it doesnt open at ovulation making it very hard or near impossible for sperm to get in. hopefully i wont have to wait too long for it to be fixed :)

good luck ladies
x


----------



## Kelly9

Can I join? My name is Tiffany or Tiff I have a hubby with bad sperm in all areas! He's had a couple counts done the lowest being 12 million total highest being 22 million, his morphology is 10% and his motility is about 40%. We do have one miracle baby that took us 1.5 years or 16 cycles of intense charting and opks to conceive all while on the wait list for ICSI and now we're trying to number 2. I've had 8 cycles 3 of which my lp was to short to conceive (due to breast feeding and taking meds for that which I have currently stopped) I am taking vitex this cycle hoping it will work and if it does I'll be taking clomid in the coming months. We're also going back on the wait list for ICSI in July and hoping to start treatment by november if nothing happens. 

DH has a sperm test coming up that I have to book today cause he's been taking selenium, vit c, zinc and b12 to help his spermies.


----------



## Traskey

:hi: welcome Tiff!

Mrs Evans, I hope they can sort something for you soon :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

I just realized there is another Tiff in this thread lol. Thanks for the welcome. We got an apt for the sperm test but it's not till June 30, at least it will give the vitamins 10 weeks to make a difference.


----------



## tiffy0485

Mrs. Evans good luck with the next test. Also welcome Tiffany!


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks Tiff lol.


----------



## Imaan

Sorry ladies, 

Been quiet for a while as I've been away on holiday. 

Hub has just done his IUI prep test. We now have to wait 2 weeks before our next appt. for the result. Unfortunately that means I won't be starting in June as I'd have hoped. July is more realistic (if they say IUI is an option). 

On a very positive note though, DH just told me that his semen was very 'watery' this time. It was highly viscous before. I have great hope in the vitamins I've hooked him up on and this is one great sign as far as I'm concerned (even though he has only been taking them for 1 month). :happydance:


----------



## ao30

What vitamins were those Imaan? Husband had increased viscosity on both of his last SA's... :flower:


----------



## Imaan

Fertility Plus for Men

Seven seas high-strength cod liver oil capsules (for Omega 3)
Co-Enzyme Q10 capsules
1000mg Vit C

The last 3 are easy to get from Boots, Asda etc. but got the Fertility Plus from the net but at a reduced price. 

We have an appointment on 25th to get the result... eeeekkk! :happydance: I hope it's a good one. This will be our first appointment with the Fertility Consultant as opposed to the Fertility Nurse. 

Is your hub on any vits at the mo?


----------



## ao30

Thanks! :)

...I hope the results are good; let us know!

Not really. He prefers to get his vitamin/mineral intake through veggies and fruits (and fish), and is quite good at it. But he recently said he's open to taking vitamins. I have an appointment later this month and I'll be asking the doctor about husband's SA, hopefully there's nothing to worry about!


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies what other vits are your men on mine I'd only on wellman plus extra bit c and zinc is this enough? 

What's viscosity ?


----------



## Kelly9

My hubby is taking selenium, zinc, vit c and b12 all were recommended for sperm issues he has low count, low motility and low morpholgy. 

Viscosity is thickness of the semen I think. 

We are now officially on the wait list for ICSI, we were going to do IUI but figure we'll just keep trying naturally till we start ICSI which should be in 2-4 months.


----------



## ao30

Yes, increased viscosity basically means the semen is too thick... it should liquefy within a certain time frame, and if it doesn't it can hinder the sperm from getting to the egg.


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks ladies and good luck all xx


----------



## Fluffypink

:bfp:Hey there doll

Sorry to hear about your infertility, must say I am Quite in th esame boat as you. I am 20 and my fiance is 25. We've been TTC For 14 months. We thn decided to go to A FS( Fertility Specialist) and i had a cyst they had to remove and i was perfect in the fertility department but then after the semen analysis found that my fiance is infertile with a morphology of only 1% :cry:
We were told that the only way we would ever be able to have a baby would be threw IUI and IVF. So on the 2nd Of May2011 we went for our first IUI Now im just waiting for the 16th May to test:test:

Holding thumbs for a :bfp:
Baby dust to you :dust:

GOOD LUCK:baby:


----------



## Kelly9

Good luck fluffy pink!


----------



## kazzab25

Good luck Hun!! 

As for me I'm due back to fs tomorrow for my results and oh second results! Very nervous hoping for a set plan tomorrow!


----------



## Traskey

Good luck for tomorrow Kazza :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

Let us know how it goes Kazza! I hope you get great results. How were your first set of results?


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya 

Well my first lot of results were

Liquefaction - complete
Viscosity - Normal
Volume 2.1 mil 
Concentration - 5.0 x 10^6 / ml - what is this? 
Total Number 10.5 10^6 
Progressive - 1%
Non progressive 10% 
Non Motile 89% 
Normal Forms 0% 

Second lot we picked up today 

Liquefaction- Incomplete
Viscosity - Abnormal
Volume - 5 million per ml 
Total number 9 million 
Progressive 4% 
Non progressive 4% 
Non motile 92% 
Normal forms 2% 

So i think this is a better than last time but if anyone can put this into plan english i would be greatful. 

And me.. well clomid didnt work so they have uped the dose and put me on the ICSI waiting list!!


----------



## Traskey

I can't decipher your sperm analysis, but I am pleased that they have put you on the ICSI waiting list. Hopefully you won't need it though if the Clomid gives your fertility another boost :)


----------



## Kelly9

kazzab25 said:


> Hiya
> 
> Second lot we picked up today
> 
> Liquefaction- Incomplete
> Viscosity - Abnormal
> Volume - 5 million per ml
> Total number 9 million
> Progressive 4%
> Non progressive 4%
> Non motile 92%
> Normal forms 2%
> 
> *Some points were better and some were worse but more were better then worse :) I'll explain the second set of results below.
> 
> liquefaction is how fast and fully the sperm liquify, you want the sperm to liquify so they can make it up to the egg so this was better on your first test. So his sperm do liquify to a point but not completely on the second set of results.
> 
> Viscosity is similar to liquefaction, it is telling you on your second test results that his sperm are thicker then they should be.
> 
> Is the total the total amount of sperm in the entire product? 9 million is low but I've seen worse and people have gotten pg from. We got pg naturally the first time while waiting for ICSI and my hubby's counts where anywhere from 12 mil -23 mil.
> 
> 4% (progressive) of his sperm are normally functioning in the swimming area and swim straight where as 4% (non progressive) swim but not in the right direction or properly. 92% (non motile) do not move or swim at all. and normal forms mean that 2% of his sperm are in the right shape where 98% are not.
> 
> In canada the division between male factor and normal are: normal forms: they like to see this number at 15%. Swimming department (so progressive, non progressive, motile) they like to see at 50% and over all count they like to be 40 million for the entire product.
> 
> I hope that helped! You guys have some problem areas but NOTHING is impossible :)


----------



## MrsEvans

I think Kelly pretty much summed up the results.

I think there similar, positive is your morph is 2% from 0% last time :)


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks ladies that's really really helpful. 

How are you guys anything new with you?


----------



## Traskey

Nothing new from me. Waiting for the 7th July for my IVF referral. Still trying of course naturally but no luck so far.


----------



## Kelly9

I'm on the wait list for ICSI at the moment treatment should be within 2-4 months so July-sept. I have an apt at the clinic on june 14th to get bloods and such redone and hubby has an SA on june 30. Other then that just killing time and still having sex at the right times, hoping for a miracle.


----------



## kazzab25

Oh girls seems we are all in the same boat together!!


----------



## Traskey

Seems like we spend our whole lives waiting!


----------



## MrsEvans

Hi Ladies

i've just got the date for more tests, patiently waiting for the 28th July

OH second SA is on 31st so i should have some figures to share with you guys on 1st June :)


----------



## Imaan

Hi ladies,

Nothing new here, but my longgggg wait is almost over. Finally since my referral in December and all the tests and what not, I will get the see the Consultant next week Wednesday! :happydance: this feels like the longest ever wait! So we finally get to find out how my Dh's IUI prep test went, whether there was an impact of taking the vitamins (after 2 months of taking them), and whether we go for IUI or IVF (depending on the result). Really nervous but excited too. 

Kelly: all the best with your ICSI. I hope you won't have to wait as long as 4 months.

:flower:


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks Imaan! Actually I have some news, I am a graduate Nurse and just got an interview at my fertility clinic for a job! I don't know if there are perks to being staff and doing treatment... I'd get benefits but not sure if they would cover ICSI or not but heck I would take just getting to skip the wait list! The interview is Tuesday at noon so hopefully I'll know by next week!


----------



## MrsEvans

Good Luck Kelly :)

xxx


----------



## ao30

Kelly, that's awesome! FX!

Imann, it feels so good to come to the end of a road, doesn't it? Even if there are a dozen more roads to go down- it's still nice to get to a place where you can get some answers.


----------



## Traskey

Kelly, good luck with your interview, I hope you get the job!


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks ladies! I really hope i do to! Especially since I found a part time day care placement for my little boy. The income would be great and I am sure there will be some kind of perk to working there and being staff.


----------



## Imaan

Kelly9 said:


> Thanks Imaan! Actually I have some news, I am a graduate Nurse and just got an interview at my fertility clinic for a job! I don't know if there are perks to being staff and doing treatment... I'd get benefits but not sure if they would cover ICSI or not but heck I would take just getting to skip the wait list! The interview is Tuesday at noon so hopefully I'll know by next week!

Oh wonderful!!!! I really hope you get the job :happydance: let us know how it goes x


----------



## Kelly9

I will for sure let you gals know. I just can't wait till tuesday I'm going mad, I want ot be interview now!


----------



## Imaan

Well ladies, 

I attended my long awaited appointment with the consultant yesterday and she said I'll be starting IUI next month. She said there was no improvement in my DH's :spermy: (ps, he has only been taking the vitamins for 2 months), I think she said it was something like 4 million. She didn't sound optimistic about IUI but said we will go for it anyway. She said there is one last test she wants to do for me on day 2-5 of my next period (to check the quality of my eggs or something). She then said to call the nurse to make an appointment the following week (i.e. day 9ish of my cycle) who will then do the paperwork and show me how to administer Gonadotrophin injections. 

Does anyone know if I will be able to have IUI during that cycle? or will I have to wait for the next since I won't be seeing the nurse till CD9. According to the paperwork that the Consultant gave me, I'll be on clomid too however she didn't mention anything about that. 

The side-effects of the drugs really scared me. I actually thought I was going to cry. She talked about fluid in the stomach and lungs which will have to be drained out with a pipe and blood clots on the lungs etc. Dh came out really upset too :( After all that, she said only 9% of women achieve success with IUI :shrug:


----------



## Traskey

Oh wow, I don't know know anything about IUI, it might be worth going for a read in the assisted conception area of the forum. 

I supposed with all medical procedures they have to explain the benefits as well as the down side. I know when I had my back op they told us the risk of paralysis and death my DH was scared witless and didn't want me to have it! Just remember that the chances of that are so low. 

I didn't realised IUI rates were so low. Could you do ivf after if it doesn't work?


----------



## MrsEvans

Hi Imaan

I've read up on IUI quite abit as i'm considering doing it privately. Theres a respected study that shows IUI has a 28% chance of working in couples when over 1 million rapid moving good morphology sperm are placed in the uterus at the right time generally 36 - 12 hours before ovulation If the women has no known fertility issues. also the study says that if you are not pregnant after 4 goes IUI will probably not work. In regards to the meds i've read a few women suffer from overstimulated ovaries. Its a small percent though. if your OH sperm is border line IVF i would do it personally before IVF.

but like Traskey said theres threads in the assisted forum :)


----------



## Kelly9

The interview went well and hopefully I'll know in the next couple of days whether I got it. I've started my other nursing job just in case. 

I've heard many different things abot iui but they all contradict so I'm not going to bother mentioning them. The side effects don't happen to everyone only in rare cases. I am sure you will be fine.


----------



## Imaan

Kelly: all the best and really hope you get the job. 

Traskey: thank you, I really hope it goes well. If it doesn't, after three tries at IUI we can go for IVF so long as funding lasts.

Mrs Evans: wow that's so positive!!! 'they' always quote such low success rates. I guess that's probably when both the male and female have issues it reduces the success rate. 'They' do say that most fertility issues are most often attributed to both the male and female partner... that would explain the 9% figure often quoted. Loving the 28% figure :happydance: I am staying realistic, but thank you for your positivity :hugs: I wonder what the success rates for IVF are then if all is ok with the female partner. It must be much higher than 20ish% that they quote.


----------



## Kelly9

They can be as high as 60% for ivf they are very good.


----------



## MrsEvans

OH retest results

good and bad news really

1st test 2ml 2nd test 2.5ml
19million per ml 38 million per ml 
total count 38 million total count 95million 

Motility
A 6% A 4%
B 24% B 31 %
C 24% C 11%
D 46% d 54%

Morphology 3%

so the count has increased dramatically and A grade motility and morphology has dropped. the sperm analyst says he thinks he could get a good amount from a wash for iui but it really depends on the consultant who may suggest going straight to IVF 

I have the consultant appointment on 17th June... I'll keep you posted

xxx


----------



## DaisyB

Hi Imman, Good luck with your last test fingers crossed for you and the IUI and proving the nurse wrong. Hopefully that your DH has only been taking the vits for 2 months it will be better by the time you start? I think I am shortly going to be asking for a seat in your boat with you as DH count is very low &#61516; I&#8217;m praying for the Vits to do wonders for him so totally clinging to the 3 month rule for improved results FXXXXXed

The next steps scare me too, I know I will do them, I will do whatever it takes but do get worried when I think about it so understand what you mean. I do think that doctors tell you too much these days, I know it&#8217;s no the same but the other week my mum was taken into hospital with pains in her side and when she breathed in, they had her hooked up to all sorts and kept her in telling us that they would need to monitor her to tell us if she had had a heart attack the next day! We are all so shocked they just came out so matter of fact with all this stuff that could be wrong. Thankfully she was ok and it was all muscular. The doctor did say sorry for scaring us so much but that these days they have to tell people every single possibility, I guess so they don&#8217;t get into trouble if some 1 million to 1 thing does happen. Hopefully that these things are in the most rare or rare cases &#8211; Big hugs to you and FXed for a successful treatment first time around and the 9% turns into 100% for you 

xx


----------



## DaisyB

Hi Mrs Evans - Good news on the count increase and the positive response on the wash  

Hope the 17th is good positive news for you x


----------



## Kelly9

Those counts sound great mrs evans, I hope they can get lots of good swimmers for IUI!


----------



## Armywife84

Me and my husband have been actively ttc for 15 months now. He has got his sperm tested twice and from what the doctor said he has a low count and motility. The morphology isn't that great either. We've been doing everything from him not taking baths, taking vitamins, and I've been trying to get him to cut back on caffeine but that's a battle. Unfortunately, out ttc time is limited with us being military. So when he deploys we will start saving for IVF. 

It's hard not to resent him because he can't give me what I want most in the world. I'm trying hard not to, but it's challenging when everyone else around you falls pregnant and you're the only one left standing. :(


----------



## Kelly9

I'm sorry things are tough on you guys. I think I just looked at is as our problem and not his and that helped me to not be resentful towards him. I know my hubby can't control it in obvious ways I mean. You guys ha e the added stress of distance to. I really hope things work out and you get pregnant without needing ivf.


----------



## kazzab25

Mrs evans great news about the count when will you know if your having iui or going straight to ivf? 

Kelly any news on the job?


----------



## Imaan

DaisyB said:


> Hi Imman, Good luck with your last test fingers crossed for you and the IUI and proving the nurse wrong. Hopefully that your DH has only been taking the vits for 2 months it will be better by the time you start? I think I am shortly going to be asking for a seat in your boat with you as DH count is very low &#61516; Im praying for the Vits to do wonders for him so totally clinging to the 3 month rule for improved results FXXXXXed
> 
> The next steps scare me too, I know I will do them, I will do whatever it takes but do get worried when I think about it so understand what you mean. I do think that doctors tell you too much these days, I know its no the same but the other week my mum was taken into hospital with pains in her side and when she breathed in, they had her hooked up to all sorts and kept her in telling us that they would need to monitor her to tell us if she had had a heart attack the next day! We are all so shocked they just came out so matter of fact with all this stuff that could be wrong. Thankfully she was ok and it was all muscular. The doctor did say sorry for scaring us so much but that these days they have to tell people every single possibility, I guess so they dont get into trouble if some 1 million to 1 thing does happen. Hopefully that these things are in the most rare or rare cases  Big hugs to you and FXed for a successful treatment first time around and the 9% turns into 100% for you
> 
> xx

Thank you Daisy :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

No! I went in for a second interview on monday was told they were hiring two people and only had three candidates (great odds for me) then she said she'd get back to me the next day but never did. She did know i was writing my nursing exam yesterday so I thought maybe she was waiting till that was done but I didn't hear from her again today so I sent her an email earlier on asking about the positions. I am hoping to hear back tomorrow.

Witch got me today but I had the most fantastic cycle I've had in ages, a 15 day lp! and not a 5 day one! I am happy. I'm calling the period hotline tomorrow :)


----------



## MrsEvans

kazzab25 said:


> Mrs evans great news about the count when will you know if your having iui or going straight to ivf?
> 
> Kelly any news on the job?

I find out on the 17th June... I would like to try IUI first though. i think a couple more months with the vitamins we may get in increase in motility and morphology. we have only been on the vits for 2 months and the count increased by 200% so i'm still hopeful we can improve more.

I'm not sure why but im just abit scared of going down the IVF road :wacko:


----------



## Imaan

MrsEvans said:


> kazzab25 said:
> 
> 
> Mrs evans great news about the count when will you know if your having iui or going straight to ivf?
> 
> Kelly any news on the job?
> 
> I find out on the 17th June... I would like to try IUI first though. i think a couple more months with the vitamins we may get in increase in motility and morphology. we have only been on the vits for 2 months and the count increased by 200% so i'm still hopeful we can improve more.
> 
> I'm not sure why but im just abit scared of going down the IVF road :wacko:Click to expand...

Mrs Evans, looks like we are in exactly (well almost) the same position. I find out around 24th June.But for me, they will not let me chose IVF over IUI. They said I have to go for IUI before IVF even though 'chances are slim' as they put it. I am praying that the vitamins kick in. Let us know how how you get on.

:hugs:


----------



## DaisyB

MrsEvans said:


> kazzab25 said:
> 
> 
> Mrs evans great news about the count when will you know if your having iui or going straight to ivf?
> 
> Kelly any news on the job?
> 
> I find out on the 17th June... I would like to try IUI first though. i think a couple more months with the vitamins we may get in increase in motility and morphology. we have only been on the vits for 2 months and the count increased by 200% so i'm still hopeful we can improve more.
> 
> I'm not sure why but im just abit scared of going down the IVF road :wacko:Click to expand...



Hi Mrs Evans, 

You have probably already said this in this thread some where so sorry for asking again I just could find it in my search back, :wacko: What Vits do you have your OH on?? 200% increase is what I'm talking about!!!! :happydance:

Need me some of that magic :thumbup:


:hug:


----------



## keepsmiling

hubby is on his 2nd month of taking wellman and hes only forgotten one tablet which is good for him,,, x


----------



## kazzab25

My oh is on wellman aswell and after six weeks the count didn't change but morph increased from 0 - 2% which isn't bad I thought! 

Mrs Evans I too wouldn't mind trying whatever your on!! 

My oh smoked alot of weed and he has finally now given it up! Been two weeks!


----------



## Kelly9

Weed smoking can affect the sperm so you might see a bigger improvement. We don't get to find out if dhs vits are working till the 30th! That's when his sa is but we have our consult apt on june 14 for the icsi. Although well still have to wait on the waitlist three more months! Ugh.


----------



## kazzab25

We've not been booked in for another sa at the moment! So won't no if giving up the weed has helped!! 

I'm still waiting for our first appt for icsi was told two weeks and one day ago that we should hear with an appt but nothing yet!!


----------



## MrsEvans

Hi Ladies

My OH is on alot, i'll list them and write essential next to the ones that i think makes a huge difference

Vit C 4000mg 4x 1000mg a day ESSENTIAL - increasing sperm count and quality
Zinc 60mg Essential
Folic Acid 400mg Essential
Vit B Complex 100mg Essential
coq10 200mg Essential
Vit E 1000mg Essential
Selenium Essential
Multi vitamin for men

lycopene 25mg
pycnogenol 200mg
l cartnine 3000mg
l argnine 5000mg
maca 9000mg
Vit D 1000iu
Horny Goats weed
Omega 369 blend
fructose powder

most of what ive listed is in wellmans and fertileblend but i went for high doses as those capsules are for men with borderline normal results my OH first test was far from borderline so i think drastic action is needed :)

Also i read pages of advice from a guy called Rich who knows lots about sperm and added vitamins that he recommends below is a link to the other forum

https://www.fertilichat.com/forumdisplay.php?f=13

Also iherb.com is the cheapest vitamin place i have found and they stock almost everything, delivery to the UK in 5 working days :)


----------



## Kelly9

My hubby takes 4 of those vits. 

There is a wait list for icsi here of 2 to 4 months and I've just called in my first period so three more months to wait at most for me hopefully. We should have our funds in place by then to.


----------



## countrybarbie

i have a questions about men and fertility and saw this thread so thought i would ask and see of any of you could help me figure out what wrong and what i can do.

My bf thinks he can't have kids all his ex after leaving him got pregnant by some other guy not to long after leaving my bf. So we think his sperm is "no good" and cum has a bad smell to it. We don't really have the money to be going to doctors so i was wondering is there an over the counter thing that can detect if his sperm is good or "working" properly and as for the bad smelling cum what can he do to help make it not smell so bad. He has never smoked and has rarely ever drink but he is a diabetic and has hypertension. Sorry im not use to all the initials for words used on here yet. I think they have male "ovulation" kits out there but ain't sure if anyone know of anything that can help that we can buy over the counter please let me know


----------



## Kelly9

I hink there is a sperm test product yy can buy but I don't know what it's called. As for bad odor maybe he has an infection? I think it would be worth getting a doc to look into that. Some foods can make it smell weird but not bad per se. 

Sorry I couldn't be more help.


----------



## Traskey

You can get home sperm testing kits but i'm not sure where you would get in the USA. Perhaps the drug store or online for sure.

A bad smell does sound like it may be an issue though so would recommend a visit to the docs.


----------



## DaisyB

Hi Ladies, 

Ok so finnally we have been able to track down DH results, Its been a nightmare. My doctors we very unhelpful as they said they were unreadable and we had to requesnt them to be resent, the next time we called they told us they were lost but finally here they are. I have to admit to having NO idea what they mean, apart from the obvious looking at 85% abnormal forms and 47% immotile is never going to be a good thing :(

PH. 7.9
Appearance: Normal
Consistency : Normal
Volume : 1.9ml
Liquefaction at 1 Hour : Complete
Sperm Count: 27 Million per ml
Motility (A) Rapid Progression 21%
(B) Slow or sluggish 20%
(C) Non progressive 12%
(D) Immotile 47%

Morphology Normal Forms 15%
Abnormal Forms 85%

Round Cells <1million per ml

Next FS appointment in 3 weeks so will just have to see what he says.

xxxxx to all xxxxx


----------



## MrsEvans

Hi Daisy

the results are very good 

(A) Rapid Progression 21%
(B) Slow or sluggish 20%
that gives you 41% motility they want 50% so with some vit C and zinc you could easily up this. 20% A grade is good and 25% is excellent so your almost there

Morphology Normal Forms 15%
Abnormal Forms 85%
4% is the minimum and you have 15% so thats excellent.

the count is over 40million to so you have nothing to worry about in regards to sperm.
i think Vit C and zinc would increase things so you had super sperm 

overall i'd love to get those results from my OH, your OH has good sperm hon :)


----------



## DaisyB

MrsEvans said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> My OH is on alot, i'll list them and write essential next to the ones that i think makes a huge difference
> 
> Vit C 4000mg 4x 1000mg a day ESSENTIAL - increasing sperm count and quality
> Zinc 60mg Essential
> Folic Acid 400mg Essential
> Vit B Complex 100mg Essential
> coq10 200mg Essential
> Vit E 1000mg Essential
> Selenium Essential
> Multi vitamin for men
> 
> lycopene 25mg
> pycnogenol 200mg
> l cartnine 3000mg
> l argnine 5000mg
> maca 9000mg
> Vit D 1000iu
> Horny Goats weed
> Omega 369 blend
> fructose powder
> 
> most of what ive listed is in wellmans and fertileblend but i went for high doses as those capsules are for men with borderline normal results my OH first test was far from borderline so i think drastic action is needed :)
> 
> Also i read pages of advice from a guy called Rich who knows lots about sperm and added vitamins that he recommends below is a link to the other forum
> 
> https://www.fertilichat.com/forumdisplay.php?f=13
> 
> Also iherb.com is the cheapest vitamin place i have found and they stock almost everything, delivery to the UK in 5 working days :)



Thank you soo much for this  Blimey, I showed my DH the list your OH is on thinking he might panic as he is not great with tablets! but he was really positive and like right lets get all that ordered !! :)))

I also showed him the other website forum you posted and we read some of the great advice Rich gives about vitamins. Even though my DH is upset about his results i think it helped him to have a read and see he isn't alone and there are people and things that could help even if its just a bit. 

Thank you :)))


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

Hubby and i have been referred to a fertility specialist due to length of time trying to conceive and his sp. I have had bloods done which were normal and just waiting on an ultra scan
Im no expert so not sure how bad it is and would be really grateful if you could have a look and tell me what you think.

Appearance Normal
Liquefaction Normal
Viscosity Normal
Volume 1.4 ( a little spilt)
pH 8.1
Agglutination 0
Sperm Count 8 Mill
Sperm Vitality 51
Leucocytes <1
Progressive motility 6%
Non- progressive 5%
Immotile 89%
Morphology... Normal Sperm 0

We hadnt dtd for 6 days when he had the test done so not sure if that had a great impact and he had a cold.

Since then he isnt having any hot baths, coffee and is now on wellmans conception.

Any advice really appreciated :)


----------



## Kelly9

Those results are pretty good daisy I'd love my hubby to get a report like that! You guys should be able to work easily with that!

Babies, your dh's result aren't hopeless but 89% immotile is not so hot. You want at least 50% forward progressive to be "normal" you only have 6% also is the over all sperm count 8 mil? If it is that is low, normally you would hope for 40 mil total count. Over all you have some areas that need addressing but the normal morphology is great! Nothing is impossible.

My DH has a total count of between 12-23 mil, about 47% motile and a morphology of 10% and we managed to conceive naturally our first time. We're hoping and praying for another miracle this time around but just in case that first time was a fluke we're on the ICSI waitlist.


----------



## babies7777

Hi Kelly

Thanks for the reply, his results form looks different than everyone else who i have seen posting, unless im reading it wrong.
Under sperm count it says 8 then next to it it has the lower reference limit for WHO ( im guessing this is the normal value range) and it says 15 (12-16) x10^6/cm^3. I have no clue what that all means so i just guessed that it was 8 million.
Our old doctor referred us to a fertility specialist as we have been trying a while now and that appointment is soon so hopefully they will help us. I also have an ultra sound booked and my blood work came back normal and ovulating so fingers crossed they can do something for us.

Lots of luck with your ICSI and :dust:




Kelly9 said:


> Those results are pretty good daisy I'd love my hubby to get a report like that! You guys should be able to work easily with that!
> 
> Babies, your dh's result aren't hopeless but 89% immotile is not so hot. You want at least 50% forward progressive to be "normal" you only have 6% also is the over all sperm count 8 mil? If it is that is low, normally you would hope for 40 mil total count. Over all you have some areas that need addressing but the normal morphology is great! Nothing is impossible.
> 
> My DH has a total count of between 12-23 mil, about 47% motile and a morphology of 10% and we managed to conceive naturally our first time. We're hoping and praying for another miracle this time around but just in case that first time was a fluke we're on the ICSI waitlist.


----------



## MrsEvans

Hi Babies7777

they say that illness can effect your sperm so maybe your OH shouldn't read too much into them but if you have been trying for awhile maybe thats the problem. 

also your OH 0% morphology can be improved try Pycnogenol 200mg
here a study that was done 
https://www.reproendo.com/html/pycnogenol-research-study.html

good luck
x


----------



## babies7777

Hi Mrs Evans

Thanks for the reply, we are hoping that was what it was but im trying to be proactive just incase. Its really difficult at the moment as we have recently moved house and had to move gp's. Our old gp was great and after hubbys sa she said she wanted him to have hormone blood tests and an ultra sound whilst we were waiting for our referral appointment for the fertility specialist. As we had moved house though she said to tell our new doctor that was the stage we were at and that was the investigations we now needed. We saw the new gp yesterday and she just flat out refused to refer him for it saying fertility issues are a joint problem and therefore should be treated as a couple and to wait for the hospital appointment. This really annoyed me as yes of course its a joint problem but we need different tests so why couldnt she just give him a blood form and organise an ultra sound especially as our old gp said he needed them. Anyways i was so put off after that first appointment that i said to dh we have to register at a different practice so we have and hopefully they will be more helpful!

Thanks for the info i will def check it out.

:flower:



MrsEvans said:


> Hi Babies7777
> 
> they say that illness can effect your sperm so maybe your OH shouldn't read too much into them but if you have been trying for awhile maybe thats the problem.
> 
> also your OH 0% morphology can be improved try Pycnogenol 200mg
> here a study that was done
> https://www.reproendo.com/html/pycnogenol-research-study.html
> 
> good luck
> x


----------



## MrsEvans

also
15 (12-16) x10^6/cm^3

15 (12-16) x10^6 = this means 15 million for your total count

10^6 is scientific notation and means how many places the decimal place has to be moved. So 10^2 is a hundred , 10^3 means a thousand and 10^6 means a million


----------



## babies7777

Cheers for that,
I called the lab today as the left hand side of the results were confusing me and was told that they have the normal values and the average values so it was 8 million :cry: Hopefully all the vits will help.

Thanks for your advice. 



MrsEvans said:


> also
> 15 (12-16) x10^6/cm^3
> 
> 15 (12-16) x10^6 = this means 15 million for your total count
> 
> 10^6 is scientific notation and means how many places the decimal place has to be moved. So 10^2 is a hundred , 10^3 means a thousand and 10^6 means a million


----------



## Kelly9

Oh I meant to say normally you're not suppose to save the sperm for 6 days before doing a test the longest they recommend here is 3 days otherwise it could affect your results. I am surprised they wouldn't have told you that prior to doing the test.


----------



## babies7777

Yes we both think that may be something to do with the motil an morph but would it affect the count? i would have thought that would have been higher if not bd'ed for a while but im prob just clutching at straws. Hopefully it was a one off and the next one will be a lot better.

Thanks for all your help, this thread has been great :flower:



Kelly9 said:


> Oh I meant to say normally you're not suppose to save the sperm for 6 days before doing a test the longest they recommend here is 3 days otherwise it could affect your results. I am surprised they wouldn't have told you that prior to doing the test.


----------



## Kelly9

It could affect the count as sperm start to die when they're in there unused for that long.


----------



## babies7777

I wished we had dtd now but we were both ill and when i was feeling better we were in the 48 hours before which they told us not to. The instructions said for more than 7 days so we thought it would be ok. Im so going to make sure the next one isn't that long no matter what.

Thank you for all your advice and lots of :dust:



Kelly9 said:


> It could affect the count as sperm start to die when they're in there unused for that long.


----------



## MrsEvans

babies7777 said:


> Cheers for that,
> I called the lab today as the left hand side of the results were confusing me and was told that they have the normal values and the average values so it was 8 million :cry: Hopefully all the vits will help.
> 
> Thanks for your advice.
> 
> 
> 
> MrsEvans said:
> 
> 
> also
> 15 (12-16) x10^6/cm^3
> 
> 15 (12-16) x10^6 = this means 15 million for your total count
> 
> 10^6 is scientific notation and means how many places the decimal place has to be moved. So 10^2 is a hundred , 10^3 means a thousand and 10^6 means a millionClick to expand...

ahhh thats a shame. but i really believe in supplements and acupuncture can help too apparently. my OH will start a 6 week course of acupuncture in July before his 3rd test on 1st August. I'll keep you informed of those results too

start with some supplements and regular 2/3 day bding im sure your next test will be alot better :)


----------



## kazzab25

babies, your results are very similar to ours, i have had oh on vits and within 6 weeks his morph increased from 0% to 2% not a massive jump but not bad for 6 weeks, that was just on wellman but now i have him on some extras to! 

afm we got our ivf clinic appt through for 23.6 cant wait! Bet they say i need a hsg before they will start icsi! 

Im hoping for another sa as we have been on more vits and given up smoking! 

Started my 100 mg clomid and today is cd11 and think i might ov in next few days! Got a good feeling so hoping one oh ohs 9 mil will make its way to where it should be!!


----------



## Kelly9

I'm on 100 mg's of clomid right now to, cd 8 for me though. 

You likely will need an hsg it's pretty standard for most fertility clinics. The clinic I go to likes you to have had one within a year of treatment which means I may need to have a second one which scares the crap out of me cause it hurt a lot. I am going to ask if I can skip it since I was diagnosed as completely healthy before but I"m not holding my breath on getting to escape it.


----------



## babies7777

Thats so good, any increase would def help, dh is on wellmans conception now and only having decaf coffee so im so hoping that makes a difference. He is having his hormone bloods today thankfully after we moved house it was a bit of a nightmare getting the new docs to carry on with what the previous ones were doing, crazy really and stress you dont need when ttc is so stressful anyway.
We have our appointment on the 21st, not sure what treatment we will need yet, need to see what dh other tests come back with and i have been booked in for an ultra sound so im just hoping everything is ok with me too.

Lots of luck for the clomid, hope it works great. 






kazzab25 said:


> babies, your results are very similar to ours, i have had oh on vits and within 6 weeks his morph increased from 0% to 2% not a massive jump but not bad for 6 weeks, that was just on wellman but now i have him on some extras to!
> 
> afm we got our ivf clinic appt through for 23.6 cant wait! Bet they say i need a hsg before they will start icsi!
> 
> Im hoping for another sa as we have been on more vits and given up smoking!
> 
> Started my 100 mg clomid and today is cd11 and think i might ov in next few days! Got a good feeling so hoping one oh ohs 9 mil will make its way to where it should be!!


----------



## Kelly9

We only have 4 more days till our consult apt at the clinic, it's taking way to long! At least I didn't have to wait till the apt to start on the wait list, that will cut off a month of waiting. I also hope the clomid works great and we don't end up needing ICSI. The procedure scares me a little even though the idea of it excites me, maybe I'm nuts :wacko:


----------



## babies7777

Lots of luck for the appointment, hope it goes great.:dust:




Kelly9 said:


> We only have 4 more days till our consult apt at the clinic, it's taking way to long! At least I didn't have to wait till the apt to start on the wait list, that will cut off a month of waiting. I also hope the clomid works great and we don't end up needing ICSI. The procedure scares me a little even though the idea of it excites me, maybe I'm nuts :wacko:


----------



## indi07

Hey there,

Sorry to jump in but I just found out my husband has very low sperm count too and I am trying to get my head around it all. We have been trying for a year and i am 29 and husband is 30. 

Do you know what the chances are of concieving on our own if his count is less than 1 million. Will we need IVF? I have aappointment witht he doctor tomorrow to see what form and shape they are in 

Any info will be useful xo


----------



## Kelly9

You'll likely need IVF we were told we'd need IVF with ICSI with counts between 12 mil and 23 mil but we did manage to get pg naturally the first time so there is always hope! 

I had my apt, it went well. The wait list for IVF/ICSI is 2-3 months and we're a month in. I'll need to redo my HSG which sucks plus an ultrasound and blood work. All will be done at the beginning of July except the HSG which will hopefully be done around the 10th (if I can't be squeezed in I'll have to wait another month since I'll be on vacation July 11) so I'm hoping and praying it all gets done so we can start treatment the cycle after that so start date of around the 3 of august.


----------



## indi07

Good luck on the clomid and yes hopefully you dont have to do ICSI. Yes and the procedure scares me to apparently it can send you nuts x


----------



## indi07

Oh really so he is very very low. Makes me so angry as he does everything right, always the way hey. We dont even have the facilities for IVF where I live which makes things a bit harder 

Hopefully the time goes quick for you, before you know it you will start treatment


----------



## MrsEvans

Hi Indi07

I would think your doctor will say IVF is your primary option. 
Apparently for maximum chances of natural pregnancy to be achieved you need 16 million good moving sperm near your cervix. but miracles happen all the time.

Hope you get some good news hun
x


----------



## leahjones

hi guys

my OH had a SA done and these were the resukts:

volume - 1.6
liquefaction - complete aggulitation - high
concentration 74 million
motility a = 0 b = 28% c = 28% d = 44%
antisisperm antibodies = 20& IGA and 0% IGG
morphology 1% normal
round cell - 4 million
recovered progressive serm = 0

we are absolutely heart broken, he thinks he cant have children, keep telling him there is hope with help its also his first test so hes now on vitamins to get the swimmers movings and looking more normal he thinks its the mumps that have cuased this issue..

its pretty bad isnt it


----------



## keepsmiling

wots vits is he on huno xx


----------



## leahjones

keepsmiling said:


> wots vits is he on huno xx

hes now taking wellman conception every day


----------



## keepsmiling

so is mine and 1000mg vitc cos the vitc is wellman insnt hight enuff xx


----------



## leahjones

good point, what does vit c do then?


----------



## keepsmiling

impoves the mobilty i belive
my hubbys had low morph xx


----------



## leahjones

thank you for that, i shall get some today for him, OH wont know what im shoving down his throat lol

are you getting additional help?


----------



## keepsmiling

no just taking vitc and seein a fs
our fs isnt worried tho ad the normal in 4% so only just under x


----------



## leahjones

i practically had to twist his GPs arm to refer us.. do you think they will take us on as its only his first sample?


----------



## keepsmiling

i think they like to repeat it
weve just had another one done but he had only been on the vits 2 weeks when he did it
im bk in july and im gunna push my luck n ask for another haha x


----------



## leahjones

but thats like another 3 months, i couldnt possible wait for that long its already been 14 months... i wonder why they just cant d the 2nd once weve been referred as its the same place we go to when we go for the test?


----------



## keepsmiling

how old r u both etc??
xx
do u have any problems
have u been to the fs yet xx


----------



## leahjones

no not yeat im 26 and the OH is 26 i shall be 27 in august. we get married in 6 months so as you can tell its killed all the excitment and weve forgotten because this problem is so terrible or so he thinks..

i have no problems i have been pregnant before however i felt it was the wrong time so had an abortion, this wasnt with him, overall weve been trying for 14 months now


----------



## DaisyB

Hi Leah, I think 3 months is about the norm, but they may well get him to do another when you are referred. They do say that it will take at least 3 months for vitamins to show the effect on the swimmers, and each month should see an improvement from there. Each sample is a snap shot of the past, from 3 months earlier. If that makes sense? 

This web site was posted on this thread by MrsEvans as a good source of information and i have to say i have found it quite encouraging. There is a guy called Rich who will look at your SA results and tell you what vits you need to improve whatever area needs a boost. I find he explains things really well and only take a couple of hours to respond, some ladies have had really positive results after a couple of months after his advise... worth a read?

https://www.fertilichat.com/forumdisplay.php?f=13

Good luck xxx


----------



## SweetJennie

I know I haven't posted in this thread in ages. After being told I would never conceive naturally I got fairly depressed and kept to myself. I just wanted to give you gals who have partners with low sperm counts hope. My OH has a count of 4 million with low motility and we were waiting to a referral to a FS which wouldn't come until next year. We were told by 4 different doctors we could not conceive naturally... and guess what? We did! I'm now 5 weeks pregnant. :)

I just wanted to try and give you all some hope because I had hit rock bottom... I know bfp announcements can be painful so if this has upset anyone in anyway I am sorry.


----------



## leahjones

no thats a lovely post its nice to know that miracles can happen! and anything is possible cus as we all know ladies it only takes one strong little swimer!


----------



## keepsmiling

thats good to no jennie
do u no wot ur hubbys morph was?/
x


----------



## DaisyB

Jennie I think that is a Lovely positive post, don't worry  !

It's a sign that it can and does happen, and we can all have our long awaited happy ending xx

Good Luck, hope you have a happy and Healthy 9 months, you deserve it after a long and emotional journey to get there xx


----------



## SweetJennie

No, sorry I do not know what his Morph was but we were told that it wasn't bad. Their main concern with us was that the count was really low and the ones he did have didn't swim right.


----------



## kazzab25

Amazing news Congrats there is hope out there!!! 

I to am interested to no whst your morph is?


----------



## Traskey

Congratulations Jennie, hope is always a good thing to have so thanks for sharing. 
:dust:

DH has had to come off the Wellman Conception as it was inflamming his gout. It's a bit of a blow as his count had improved at the second SA after being on it. I suspect it will go back down now. Just have to get on with it now and hope for a miracle.


----------



## MrsEvans

Congratulations Jennie
Thank you for sharing some good news :)

@Traskey maybe you could try just vit c with your DH or zinc and folic acid.
I stopped taking pregnacare last year because i found it made me constipated and i started to get belly aches. I take far more vits now but all individually, I guess i just couldn't handle wellman vitamins


----------



## Traskey

Oh, that's interesting Mrs Evans. Thank you for that. I'll get him some of those and fingers crossed they won't play him up. 

:hug:


----------



## Kelly9

Thats fantastic news! Congrats!

Like I mentioned I am one of those cases as well, we were told it would never happen naturally or we had a 2% chance of having a baby the natural way but it DID HAPPEN. It took us 16 cycles so it was a long wait but it happened so we beat the odds to.

I don't think we'll beat the odds this time before treatment but we didn't want to wait as long this time since we want our kiddos close together which is why we're going back to the clinic.


----------



## MrsEvans

Hi Guys

just a quick update, we met our FS for a review of my OH test results and we have been put on the NHS IVF waiting list. She doesnt think IUI will work for us and says. we shouldnt wait any longer so hopefully in the next couple of months i start IVF. I was hoping she would say IUI was an option but oh well :(

I'm looking into the Egg share scheme as i'd really like to help another women, and the wait for a Black woman in the UK is very long. I'd love to be able to help someone have a child too.

Have a lovely weekend ladies
xx


----------



## kazzab25

Mrs Evans, 

Glad that that things are moving forward and hopefully it wont be long until you start ivf!

Where abouts in london are you? Im originally from the SE? apparently the waiting list isnt that long? What have you been told about your way? 

What a lovely thing to do for someone else Mrs Evans! 

Good luck for you BFP you deserve it as does everyone on this thread!


----------



## Traskey

Mrs Evans, that is great news. We should be getting our referral in 3 weeks and were told that the wait was 6-8 weeks. We are going to look at the Herts and Essex and Oxford week after next to decide which clinic we want. 

I think that's amazing that you would like to egg share :hugs:


----------



## MrsEvans

hey guys

i'm in essex but im looking into the Lister and CRM to do the egg share. If i dont make the cut i can carry on waiting for the NHS referral with Queens in Romford at the moment its 6 months


----------



## Kelly9

Looks like the lot of us will be going through ivf together! I should be starting beginning of Aug based off the wait list here. It's so far but so close!

I think that's a great IDE mrsevans. I have a good friend currently doing egg share as well.


----------



## kazzab25

Yes looks like we will be!! 

I have my first appointment thursday but i have a feeling they will want to do lap and dye first!! 

I will let you know what they say!


----------



## Kelly9

I have to have an HSG done as well. The apt went well have to get blood work redone as well as another u/s but all of that will be done end of june beginning of july which lines us up for an aug start. I am not looking forward to the hsg again as it was very painful the first time. If by some miracle they offered us treatment this cycle I am hoping they'll let me skip it :)


----------



## keepsmiling

ohh i hope i dnt have to have another hsg dun,, mine was agony x


----------



## Kelly9

They are awful aren't they! At our clinic we have to have had one done within a year of treatment. Mine is two years old so sucks to be me!


----------



## keepsmiling

ahh shit mine was 2 years ago too
im gunna demand its dun under anasthetic tho
no way am i havin that done awake! xx


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah I tired that it didn't float but they did give me some extra pain killers so we'll see if they work with the others. Plus your clinic might be different!


----------



## DaisyB

Hey Ladies 

Just wanted to see how everyone was doing, and news or updates? We have our next FS appointment on Monday to go through all our results. I'm having nightmares that they send us away and say sorry just keep trying :( It feels like its taken forever to come around!

Just had another friend of ours come and tell us she was expecting last night, ''only took one try'' ''so when are you trying, we can do this together if you start now!'' blar blar blar blerggghhhh ! We just sit there doing the obligatory noddy dog, fake smiles tattooed to our faces! Ugh! - Sorry for the moan :((

xxxx


----------



## Kelly9

We have our sperm analysis in 6 days, June 30th I should get the results a couple of days after that. Fingers crossed those vits are working! Also should be getting my hsg done beginning of July. 

I have a friend that announced she was pg with number 2 and has a 5 month old at home that upset me a little, I try not to let other's pregnancies get to me but sometimes there's just no helping it. Thankfully no one has asked me when we'll have another in a long time.


----------



## Traskey

Good luck with all your tests and appointments ladies. I hope you get a better count and that your HSG clears your tubes for a bfp!

:hug:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hello Ladies,

I hope you don't mind if I join. My DH has low counts and low motility well more like no motility according to our last SA. He had a vasectomy reversal and at first we found sperm with 50% motility and on our last SA there was no motility. We took a break and started him on fertility blend and multivitamins. I myself have PCOS but was able to ovulate with clomid. It's been now three months since the FB and Vit so we will be doing another SA on July 13th. I pray those results are better and we can get our BFP soon! 
:dust: to all!


----------



## Traskey

Fingers crossed you get a better result this time! :dust: Let us know how you get on x


----------



## Kelly9

Our sa is tomorrow finally!!!!! I should know the results for Monday hopefully!


----------



## Traskey

Oh, good luck Kelly :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

Well Apparently the results are in at the end of the day you do the SA so they should be in now so I've called the clinic and left a message only it's a holiday here so may not hear back till tomorrow or sunday. Hopefully its soon I just wanna know already!


----------



## lushgirl84

tiffy0485 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I made this thread so we can talk about our hubbys, fiances, and long term companions male infertility and measures we can take to try and increase the little troops.
> 
> Introduce yourselves and you have your spouses SA report that would be cool. My name is Tiffany and I am 25 and my DH is 31. I have been married for 3 years. We have been TTC for 4 years now. I have a mild form of PCOS and annovulatory bleeding. The hubby has a very low sperm count.
> 
> Volume-3 mls
> Concentration- 3 million per cc
> motility- 16%
> Total Motile- 1.44 million
> Normal Forms- 1%
> Round Cells- 1.2 million
> Voscocity- 0
> Agglutination- 0
> Progression- 7%
> 
> If you do not have an SA still feel free to let it all out. I have read a few things about Fertility Blend and was wondering if any of you have used it on your partner. I am also thinking about doing the at home IUI kits since my doctor says we were not "qualified" to have an IUI done at the office since they want the sperm count to be 5 million per cc.
> 
> I can't wait to get to know you ladies..Baby Dust to all of you! and keep your heads up.

Hiya Iv just joined, I have PCOS but iv been checked and i am ovulating, but only have a period if im on the pill. BUT OH has a low sperm count Im 27 and Hes 42, We were checked 2 years ago, But because of personal problems we seperated, But we`v found love in each other again and iv just stopped taking the pill.. I have allsorts in my head, as we so what a baby together, we both have child each from different relationships, So glad iv found this site.


----------



## Traskey

:hi::howdy:

Hope you get what you are hoping for soon. Waiting can be so difficut, there is a wealth of information on this site so welcome aboard!


----------



## Kelly9

The news is not so good :(

So his volume (how much was in the cup) is 4.0 mls (which is actually great, you're suppose to have 2.0 or more)

Concentration (how many sperm per ml) was 4.1 which gives us a total sperm count of only 16.4 million which is par for the course for his other SA's. His worst was 12 million his most was 23 million. So not much change here.

Motility after 1 hour: Rapid progressive (perfect sperm): 38%, should be at least 50%. Slow progressive: 6%, Non progressive: 4%, non motile: 53%. 

Motility at the 3 hour makr: Rapid progressive: 44% (WTF :haha: only chris' sperm could get better when they're suppose to get worse) Slow progressive: 3%. 

His motility is about par for the course to, he was always in between 37% and 40% after 1 hour. 

Morphology: This is the kicker, he was only 2% this time :cry: Last time he was 11% and other times he was 10%. Using the Kreuger Scale they like you ot be at 15% but when I mentioned this to the nurse she said on the sheet that the normal range was anything >5% but I dont think they've changed how the read the scale so who knows? In either case this is the huge blow to us. The only shred of hope I have is that this time was a fluke since his morphology was way better for the other 3 sa's.

Immunology: (clumping etc) was perfect.


----------



## Traskey

Hopefully the morphology is just a one off, has been unwell at all in the last three months?

:hugs: for you both, as i'm sure you are feeling disappointed.

What is the next step for you?


----------



## MrsEvans

Hi Kelly

Like traskey i was thinking maybe he was ill a few months ago. other then that your results arent that bad and i would think you had a better chance then many of us of concieving naturally.


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls,:flower:

I am so glad that I found this thread for support and to be able to share experiences with other women dealing with a similar situation.:winkwink:
I am in my early 30's and DH is about ten years older than me in his early 40's. He had a vasectomy in 1996, (so it was 14 years old when he got it reversed) and we got it reversed back in October 2009. This will be my first baby but DH has 2 older kids from a previous marriage.

DH had one sperm analysis done since the reversal and 
mind you it had only been 8 months since the reversal when we did the SA and the dr's office said that the number can continue to go up over the next 1 to 2 years... so we can retest again in about 6 months if we want and if I am not pregnant yet....

Here were the figures.....

-5 million total count
-36% motility

The dr's office said that a fertility specialist would probably say the numbers were low....BUT...... she says all it takes is one sperm to get me pregnant............We need to do another follow up SA to see if his numbers have improved at all. Wish us luck!!!!!!


I wanted to ask if any of you girls have tried clomid to help increase your chances of getting pregnant because your OH has a low sperm count? Would any of you girls ever consider using a :spermy: donor due to your OH's low sperm count?


----------



## MrsEvans

Hi:flower:

I ruled out clomid for me due to the side effects and also it effects your lining the longer you use it. also i personally wouldnt use a sperm donor when we have a chance of concieving with ICSI but if my OH had no sperm then i would definitely consider a sperm donor


----------



## wannabeprego

MrsEvans said:


> Hi:flower:
> 
> I ruled out clomid for me due to the side effects and also it effects your lining the longer you use it. also i personally wouldnt use a sperm donor when we have a chance of concieving with ICSI but if my OH had no sperm then i would definitely consider a sperm donor

thanks for your response. :flower: I have read about the side effects of clomid as well, but I have decided i want to try it out hopefully either my next cycle or the one after that. I feel like it is worth it if I can finally get my BFP. But I understand why you would decide not to, the side effects can be very scary. 

My DH and I are going to try IUI (artificial insemination) next if we dont get pregnant the old fashioned way soon. I dont have health insurance that would cover it right now, but I have heard the costs arent to bad so we might be able to pay out of pocket for the IUI. I dont know if we could afford IVF, so we would have to try to get better health insurance to be able to afford that as the next option. If we couldnt afford IVF than I think i would consider the sperm donor, just because of the costs associated with IVF.

Good luck and baby dust to you Mrs Evans...:dust: :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

With a morphology of 2% there is no hope but if goes back up maybe. Were on the wait list for icsi hoping to start treatment next month. Fingers crossed they call is. 

I was on clomid for a few months to up our chAnce but it didn't work. The first time I got preggo i wasn't on anything. 

We also considered sperm donor but only if icsi didn't work. Now that I know we had one child naturally I don't think we would go that route anymore. Good luck!


----------



## LadyDaisy

Hello

New here, my husbands last S/A showed only 6% normal sperm, we go to a FS next week.

Husband 26
Me 31


----------



## MrsEvans

LadyDaisy said:


> Hello
> 
> New here, my husbands last S/A showed only 6% normal sperm, we go to a FS next week.
> 
> Husband 26
> Me 31

Good luck Lady Daisy, hopefully you wont have to wait too long for help.

Was that your OH first SA?


----------



## LadyDaisy

MrsEvans
It was his 3rd
#1 30% normal sperm
#2 & #3 6% normal sperm

I was devestated, but at least we know where the problem is now :(


----------



## Traskey

I was told I couldn't have clomid as I was ovulating by myself. That's the NHS for you though. Other places would probably let you have it. I told them that it can boost my older eggs but they said no.


----------



## Kelly9

They gave it to me after I asked for it but it didn't do anything anyway, I think I've only taken it on and off for a total of 4 cycles between the last 2 years though.


----------



## wannabeprego

i ovulate as far as I can tell every month as well, but wanted to try the clomid for a couple of cycles in a low dose, because it can help increase the number of eggs, and the strength of the eggs, and extend your luteal phase, i will try it since it may help increase my odds of conceiving. I have read so many stories of ladies that try clomid after many years of TTC and like first cycle of using it they get their BFP.... So i am hoping that i am that lucky....:brat:

I am going to be starting clomid either next cycle or the one after that if I dont get my BFP this cycle.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hi Kelly,

I'm sorry about those results. Our morphology actually went up on our second SA. It went from 6 to 20. DH is on multi-vitamins. Mrs Evans is right, sometimes if your ill it will affect your results. Good luck with IVF I hope you get the call soon!

Hi Wannabeprego,

I did two rounds of clomid and they worked for me. The bad part is that we had no motility. I didn't have any side effects. On the second round it gave me two beautiful eggs. But nothing happened. Good luck! I hope you get your BFP soon.


----------



## wannabeprego

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Hi Kelly,
> 
> I'm sorry about those results. Our morphology actually went up on our second SA. It went from 6 to 20. DH is on multi-vitamins. Mrs Evans is right, sometimes if your ill it will affect your results. Good luck with IVF I hope you get the call soon!
> 
> Hi Wannabeprego,
> 
> I did two rounds of clomid and they worked for me. The bad part is that we had no motility. I didn't have any side effects. On the second round it gave me two beautiful eggs. But nothing happened. Good luck! I hope you get your BFP soon.

Thanks for sharing your story, it makes me feel hopeful for my first cycle of clomid coming up if I dont get my BFP this month. Good luck and baby dust to you hun, I hope you get your BFP soon! :dust: :dust:


----------



## wifey29

Hi all, 

I think I posted in here ages ago, but I can't remember so I'll post again. 

My DH's SAs have all been bad. 

The first showed 1.3 million total with 1% motility
The second showed 3.98 million total with 7% motility and 7% morphology
The third showed 200k total with 50% motility. Morphology unknown as too low to measure.

We have our ivf consultation next week and hope to start our icsi cycle a few weeks later. I'm not too hopeful at the moment to be honest.


----------



## Kelly9

I forgot to say that he hasn't been sick. So I'm not sure why there was a huge drop. Maybe one tech was more picky then the other or maybe the sample she took out of the overall sample was misrepresentative. Who knows? We have our back up plan in place so we'll keep going till we start that.

Most people that take clomid and get pg with it are people who had issues ovulating themselves and not where they were fine and it was the sperm that were affected. I don't want to discourage you, I think it's great to try (I did to) but it is more unlikely to help.


----------



## MrsEvans

Hi Ladies

Have any of your OH had their bits checked after a bad SA?

I'm a bit of an armchair activist and i feel sperm issues arent being dealt with. So my OH has had two bad results he doesnt drink, smoke and is marginally over weight but eats healthy food ( just in large quantities) no one has checked his bits, no ones even suggested it. People dont produce faulty sperm for no reason there must be a reason but i feel like the women is just offered IVF when there maybe another solution.

I've decided to annoy my doctor while i'm waiting for IVF and demand my OH has a testicle and prostate exam, maybe an ultrasound... for all we know he could have a simple prostate infection that needs strong antibiotics and he'll start producing sperm that can swim straight.... My OH thinks im bored and i want him to be prodded like me HE IS RIGHT :)


----------



## LadyDaisy

MrsEvans

I'v thought the same thing, he was sent to a Urologist, checked is bits quickly and sent him for two more S/A, now he has been referred to another Urologist that deals with more advanced cases, that's in August, but meanwhile we've been referred to FS by my lady doc, this July. In all these months it's never been suggested to give him blood work or any thing, I'v asked both doc's what we can be doing on our own, they say nothing? I'v done alot of research (too much I'm driving myself crazy) and I have seen where men just have an infection that can be cleared up with meds. I just find it weird that with women blood tests are the first action but with men it's not suggested.:wacko:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Mrs Evans,

Apparently men can have a hormone deficiency which could be detected from doing blood work which could produce a low sperm count. Have any of you ever considered having your men take fertility drugs that can help increase a man's sperm count. They say that "Clomiphene" (clomid) can be used. I found some articles online about it and am thinking that I will have DH see if his DR can RX it to him. Here are some articles on it. It appears that the drug can increase testosterone which in turn can increase sperm counts. :shrug:

Here are some of the articles. I guess it isnt a common use of the drug because it is usually used for women, but I have found different information online where they bring this option up. :shrug:




https://www.babycenter.com/0_fertility-drugs-for-men_4090.bc


----------



## Kelly9

My DH had blood work done and had a urology apt but we never made it to the apt as I went into labour with my first. We forgot to cancel to :dohh: I would love for my hubby to be poked and prodded like me. He's got it easy with only needing to go in a cup a couple of times. 

Most SA's check for infection at the time the rest of the aspects are checked. Our fertility clinic is quiet proactive and when he got his bad SA's they sent his blood in for genetic testing for CF and other genetic deficiencies. But they all came back clean. I was told that in 50% of cases they just did not know why men had sperm issues.

My DH was also on a whole bunch of vits for the last couple of months and his morphology dropped from 11% to 2%! Thats the only thing that we changed and there was no other change really in the counts and motility so I concur that they didn't work for my dh.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

My doctor told me too how clomid can be given to men to help increase the sperm, but because we had a VR it would take time. They don't consider it at problem until it has been 12 - 16 months after the surgery. That's why they recommended the vitamins. The urologist said within time everything would go back to normal. I hope it does!


----------



## Andromeda

Hi my dh and I have been trying to conceive for 7 months now. I use the Clearblue fertility monitor so we thought by now the deed should have been done so we went to do some tests. According to the doctor my dh has a low sperm count and recommended profertil..

These are his tests results:
Ph 8
Sperm count 30 million
Morphology: 
10% good
15% moderate
30% poor
45% non motile

Do you think our chances of conceiving are low? The doctor told us 10% good sperm is an encouraging one but I think its too low,,what do you think?? I am quite worried to say the truth :(


----------



## Kelly9

You for sure have a shot! We conceived with a total count of 16 mil motility of 37% and morphology of 10% but it did take longer 16 cycle to be exact. So keep trying. 

I'm going to book another sa for my hubby in hopes that the morphology comes back up to what it was.


----------



## Armywife84

I do have a question for you wise ladies...

I know it's recommended to have sex every other day around that time, especially with male factor. But would it hurt to have sex everyday around that fertile window? They say all it takes is one.

My DH's results were only 19% motile and low counts. I'm mostly worried about his motility.


----------



## Kelly9

I found sticking to the every second day rule good. The cycle I got pg it was doing the deed every two days but everyone is different. If he did t have low counts I'd say go for it but since he does I'd dtd every two days and use opks to help me time it right.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Andromeda said:


> Hi my dh and I have been trying to conceive for 7 months now. I use the Clearblue fertility monitor so we thought by now the deed should have been done so we went to do some tests. According to the doctor my dh has a low sperm count and recommended profertil..
> 
> These are his tests results:
> Ph 8
> Sperm count 30 million
> Morphology:
> 10% good
> 15% moderate
> 30% poor
> 45% non motile
> 
> Do you think our chances of conceiving are low? The doctor told us 10% good sperm is an encouraging one but I think its too low,,what do you think?? I am quite worried to say the truth :(

Hi there,

Your count looks good and 10% is better than zero. What is profertil for?


----------



## Kelly9

Wannabpreggo are you pg? Your avatar suggests that you are...


----------



## Andromeda

Doctor recommended Profertil to increase sperm count....10% is better than 0 for sure but it is still so awfully low :(


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Andromeda said:


> Doctor recommended Profertil to increase sperm count....10% is better than 0 for sure but it is still so awfully low :(

Is he taking any vitamins? My dr suggested a multivitamin and FB. It has been three months since the vits so we are having our third SA tomorrow. I hope we get good news. :happydance:


----------



## wannabeprego

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Andromeda said:
> 
> 
> Doctor recommended Profertil to increase sperm count....10% is better than 0 for sure but it is still so awfully low :(
> 
> Is he taking any vitamins? My dr suggested a multivitamin and FB. It has been three months since the vits so we are having our third SA tomorrow. I hope we get good news. :happydance:Click to expand...


Good luck, I hope you have improved and better SA results this time!!! :thumbup:
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/good_luck-2.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

Kelly9 said:


> Wannabpreggo are you pg? Your avatar suggests that you are...

Nope, sadly AF got me yesterday,:cry: I am apparently the Dollar store Evap queen, since i kept getting faint second lines on dollar store tests.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

wannabeprego said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andromeda said:
> 
> 
> Doctor recommended Profertil to increase sperm count....10% is better than 0 for sure but it is still so awfully low :(
> 
> Is he taking any vitamins? My dr suggested a multivitamin and FB. It has been three months since the vits so we are having our third SA tomorrow. I hope we get good news. :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good luck, I hope you have improved and better SA results this time!!! :thumbup:
> https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/good_luck-2.gifClick to expand...

Me too! DH said he better since he's tired from all the vits he's taking :bodyb:


----------



## Kelly9

Sorry that's not nice of those tests! 

I have some great news! I passed my RN exam I'm officially a nurse &#58389;


----------



## wannabeprego

Kelly9 said:


> Sorry that's not nice of those tests!
> 
> I have some great news! I passed my RN exam I'm officially a nurse &#58389;

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/congrats-2.png


----------



## Traskey

Kelly9 said:


> Sorry that's not nice of those tests!
> 
> I have some great news! I passed my RN exam I'm officially a nurse &#58389;

Congratulations!!!!

Brilliant news, well done on all your hard work.


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks! I am super excited to finally be done.


----------



## MrsEvans

Congrats Kelly :)

xxx


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Congratulations Kelly!!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

So yesterday was our SA and I think it went well. She said we have to wait a week and to make an appointment with my dr. But a week is way to long for me so I call my dr and they said to call on friday and if the results were in they would give them to me over the phone :happydance: I sure hope we get good results.


----------



## Traskey

:dust: for you. Hope you get good results, fingers crossed x


----------



## Kelly9

Good luck!


----------



## wannabeprego

HappyBunnyAB said:


> So yesterday was our SA and I think it went well. She said we have to wait a week and to make an appointment with my dr. But a week is way to long for me so I call my dr and they said to call on friday and if the results were in they would give them to me over the phone :happydance: I sure hope we get good results.

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/c37d19b7.gif


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Ladies I am extremely happy! 

I got my results today and :happydance: we have sperm! :happydance:

Here are the last two SA including last week's:

4/26 
Count: 4 million 
Motility: ZERO 
Morphology: 20% 

7/13
Count: 3 million
Motility: 60%
Morphology: 20%

The doctor said I can do IVF but I really want to wait another two months to see if we get enough sperm to do IUI. DH has been on FB for three months and a multi-vitamins for one month.

:dust::dust: to all of us!


----------



## MrsEvans

Excellent news
With such good improvement the count should go up soon :)

Good luck 
xxx


----------



## wannabeprego

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Ladies I am extremely happy!
> 
> I got my results today and :happydance: we have sperm! :happydance:
> 
> Here are the last two SA including last week's:
> 
> 4/26
> Count: 4 million
> Motility: ZERO
> Morphology: 20%
> 
> 7/13
> Count: 3 million
> Motility: 60%
> Morphology: 20%
> 
> The doctor said I can do IVF but I really want to wait another two months to see if we get enough sperm to do IUI. DH has been on FB for three months and a multi-vitamins for one month.
> 
> :dust::dust: to all of us!

Thats great news hun!!! Good luck !!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Traskey

Oh wow, look at those spermies go. What a jump! :wohoo:


----------



## Kelly9

That's awesome news! I hope you get your IUI!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Thank you ladies. The nurse called yesterday and said it would be best to do IVF but it was up to me if we wanted to do one cycle of IUI. She said after the wash there might not be any sperm left. After talking to DH we really believe the numbers have gone up due to the vitamins so we would like to do another SA early September and hopefully the numbers will be higher enough for IUI. But then again all it takes is one :spermy:


----------



## MrsB09

Hello ladies,

I got my hubby's SA results yesterday and they are truely terrible:

Appearance: Normal
Consistency: Normal
Volume: 4.9ml
Liquification at 1 hour: Complete
Sperm count: 1 million per ml
Motility: Rapid progression 0%
Slow or sluggish 0%
Non-progressive 2%
Immotile 98%
Morphology: Normal forms 8%
Abnormal forms 92%
Round cells <1 (millions/ml)

Not sure where to go from here. I bleed mid cycle so thought the issue was me, who knows, it could be both of us!

I'm starting him on vits today so fingers crossed we can get the count, motility & morphology increased! xxx


----------



## MrsEvans

Are you getting NHS treatment? I would think with those results ICSI would be your best option

huge hugs hon
xxx


----------



## MrsB09

I am lucky enough to have private healthcare through my work so I'm hoping they'll cover it but right now I am awaiting a follow up appt with my gyno. Feeling a bit blue but determined not to let this beat us. Thanks xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Not the greatest results but I've seen worse. I would think treatment would be your best option to.


----------



## MrsEvans

MrsB09 said:


> I am lucky enough to have private healthcare through my work so I'm hoping they'll cover it but right now I am awaiting a follow up appt with my gyno. Feeling a bit blue but determined not to let this beat us. Thanks xxx

Its so hard at first, we've all had bad results and grieved the same as you are now. But honestly it does get easier and optimism does return. Your lucky you dont have the waiting times of the NHS. I hope you get to move forward quickly Hon. I think the time to think makes its harder when dealing with the NHS.

Really though each time i read through the azoospermia thread i think im sooo thankful my OH has sperm because the road some women are going down is alot harder.

Please rant here if you need to, we all understand :hugs:


----------



## MrsB09

Yes, my biggest fear is that they say IVF isn't worth it as the results are so bad. Hubby has made it very clear that to him sperm donors & adoption are out of the question, which puts me in a very difficult position.


----------



## MrsEvans

Your results are fine for IVF you dont need motility for ICSI just normal forms and you have 8% normal forms. Plus once the vitamins start working you may have an improvement.

so really as things stand you have options :)

xxx


----------



## MrsB09

That makes me feel a lot better. You ladies rule! I am determined for this to be something I can look back on and laugh about when I'm an old lady, surrounded by grandchildren. xxx


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Hello, Ladies! :hi: I&#8217;m new to the web site and hope you won&#8217;t mind me coming to share with you. My husband and I have been trying to start our family now for a little more than year. He just turned 37 in May, and I will turn 37 in August. 

My older sister had the classic case of PCOS which eventually led to Endometrial Cancer and a hysterectomy. She never married and never had children. I have been diagnosed with have a &#8220;touch&#8221; of PCOS. I have the heavy hair growth on my lip and chin and fluctuating high levels of testosterone. My periods have always been regular though. My major problem is being diagnosed with Adult Growth Hormone Deficiency. I have to take shots of Growth Hormone each night.

In late May, my sweet hubby volunteered to have a sperm count done. I thought for certain that the reason we hadn&#8217;t gotten pregnant was because of me alone. He had his first semen analysis done on June 1st. I was surprised when our Reproductive Endocrinologist told me that my husband&#8217;s count was low. 

Our RE convinced my sweetheart to switch from briefs to boxers. (He always said he never liked boxers because he said they didn&#8217;t support him. Now he loves the way boxers feel.) I did some research and found out about the Fertility Blend For Men supplements and ordered a 3 month supply immediately. 

Hubby has been wearing boxers since July 5th and took his first Fertility Blend capsule on July 7th. The RE ordered a second semen analysis which we took care of July 15th. In the meantime, our doctor had DH's blood work done. I asked him if he would because my husband hadn&#8217;t had a physical since he was a teenager. 

I had also wondered if my hubby&#8217;s testosterone was low. He had always had a great sex drive but had really fallen off over the last couple of years. He had always been naturally thin but had gained a little bit of weight. His energy level had become almost non-existent and his strength wasn't as good as it had been. :sleep:

We got his blood work back and his testosterone was on the lower end of the range &#8211; 213.6 in a range of 175.0 to 781.0. His Luteinizing Hormone (LH) was 2.3 in a range of 2.4 to 5.9. The biggest surprise was his cholesterol level &#8211; 

Cholesterol &#8211; 306 - normal is less than 200
HDL &#8211; 46 &#8211; normal is greater than or equal to 46
Chol/HDL Ratio &#8211; 6.65 &#8211; normal is less than 5.0
Triglyceride &#8211; 478 &#8211; normal less than 150
VLDL, Calculated &#8211; 96 &#8211; normal less than 30
LDL &#8211; 0.00 &#8211;unable to calculate LDL because of high Triglycerides.

Everything else looked good on his results. His blood pressure was really good. That was a relief because high blood pressure runs in his family.

Here are the results of the first semen analysis taken on June 1st &#8211; 

PH &#8211; 8.3 Normal 7.2 to 8.0
Volume 2.0 &#8211; Normal 1 to 6 ml
Concentration &#8211; 6.0 &#8211; Normal greater than 20 million
Motility (%) &#8211; 50 &#8211; Normal greater than 50%
Progression &#8211; Normal greater than 25% A or 50 % A+B
A= Rapid Progression = 10
B= Slow or Sluggish = 30
C= Non-Progression = 10
D= Non-Motile = 50
Morphology (by Krueger strict criteria*) *Very poor fertilization may occur with less than 5% normal forms &#8211; 4%
Total Motile Sperm &#8211; 6.0 &#8211; Normal greater than 20 million
Liquefied within 30 minutes &#8211; yes
Viscosity &#8211; Normal
Appearance &#8211; Less Opaque
Cell Debris &#8211; No
Cell Clumps &#8211; No
Agglutination &#8211; None
Comment: Oligozoospermia

Here are the results of the second semen analysis taken on July 15th &#8211; 

PH &#8211; 8.0 Normal 7.2 to 8.0
Volume 2.0 &#8211; Normal 1 to 6 ml
Concentration &#8211; 10.0 &#8211; Normal greater than 20 million
Motility (%) &#8211; 41 &#8211; Normal greater than 50%
Progression &#8211; Normal greater than 25% A or 50 % A+B
A= Rapid Progression = 10
B= Slow or Sluggish = 22
C= Non-Progression = 9
D= Non-Motile = 59
Morphology (by Krueger strict criteria*) *Very poor fertilization may occur with less than 5% normal forms &#8211; 2%
Total Motile Sperm &#8211; 8.0 &#8211; Normal greater than 20 million
Liquefied within 30 minutes &#8211; yes
Viscosity &#8211; Normal
Appearance &#8211; Normal
Cell Debris &#8211; No
Cell Clumps &#8211; No
Agglutination &#8211; None

Our RE gave hubby a 30 day prescription of Axiron, a testosterone gel and a prescription of Lipitor. He wants to see him again in 3 months. Our doctor wants us to try for 6 more months on our own. If we don&#8217;t have any success, then we can try IUI and then IVF. He seemed optimistic because of the improvements in DH&#8217;s second semen analysis. 

What do you ladies think? We are confused why a lot of his numbers improved but numbers which were good on the first analysis were poorer on the second.

Sorry for the long post. Hope you won&#8217;t mind. I'm looking forward to hearing what you think. <smile>

God Bless! [-o&lt;


----------



## MrsEvans

Hi Georgiabelle welcome :)

our hubbies have very similar results with motility and morph. My OH got a huge jump in sperm count on his second test after 8 weeks on vits 38 million to 95 million :). i've included the list of vits he takes we have a third test on 1st Aug so i'll be updating everyone on any improvements that will be 5 months on vits so we should find out if my cocktail of vits work :)

I'm sure with the docs help and some extra vits in 3 months your third result will be loads better.

Vit C 4000mg 4x 1000mg a day ESSENTIAL - increasing sperm count and quality
Zinc 60mg Essential
Folic Acid 400mg Essential
Vit B Complex 100mg Essential
coq10 200mg Essential
Vit E 1000mg Essential
Selenium Essential
Multi vitamin for men

lycopene 25mg
pycnogenol 200mg
l cartnine 3000mg
l argnine 5000mg
maca 9000mg
Vit D 1000iu
Horny Goats weed
Omega 369 blend
fructose powder

most of what ive listed is in wellmans and fertileblend but i went for high doses as those capsules are for men with borderline normal results my OH first test was far from borderline so i think drastic action is needed


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Hello, Mrs. Evans! Thank you for replying to my post. I was looking forward to joining you all on the discussion boards because you are all friendly and supportive. I certainly need friends and support during this time. I pray I can be a good friend and offer a strong shoulder to lean on for you all in return. :hugs:

My dear husband has tried to take multivitamins in the past but has developed a little difficulty in swallowing them since they can be pretty big. He said that he is determined to put that behind him so we can get our babies. He is a good husband. :wedding:

After our appointment with the RE on July 22nd, we ran by the store to pick up a multivitamin and some fish oil for him. We found a new vitamin for men called Alive! Mens Energy. This vitamin has extra dosages of the vitamins that men need. After we got home with it, I started to worry that his taking the Alive! multivitamin along with the Fertility Blend might give him too much daily of each vitamin. I have become overly cautious over the years. :help:

Since so many of you all are familiar with what it is in Fertility Blend, if I list what is in the Alive! Mens Energy multivitamin, could you compare and give us your opinion if it is all right for hubby to take both daily? 

Alive! Men's Energy Supplement Facts 
Serving Size:1 tablet
Servings per Container: 50 

Ingredient	Amount	% Daily Value**
Total Carbohydrate	<1g	<1
Vitamin A (40% as beta carotene)	3,500 IU	70
Vitamin C	90mg	150
Vitamin D	800IU	200
Vitamin E	45IU	150
Vitamin K	60mcg	75
Thiamin	4.5g	300
Riboflavin	5.1mg	300
Niacin	40mg	200
Vitamin B6	6mg	300
Folic Acid	400mcg	100
Vitamin B12	18mcg	300
Biotin	40mcg	100
Pantothenic Acid	15mg	150
Calcium	200mg	20
Iodine	150mcg	100
Magnesium	100mg	25
Zinc	30mg	200
Selenium	140mcg	200
Copper	2mg	100
Manganese	2mg	100
Chromium	120mcg	100
Molybdenum	75mcg	100
Chloride	72mg	2
Sodium	5mg	<1
Potassium	80mg	2
Saw Palmetto	50mg	
Orchard Fruits Blend	50mg	
-Pomegranate, Acai, Plum, Cranberry, Blueberry, Strawberry 
-Blackberry, Bilberry, Cherry, Apricot, Papaya, Orange, Grape, Pineapple 
Garden Veggies Blend	50mg	
-Parsley, Kale, Spinach, Wheat Grass, Brussels Sprout 
-Asparagus, Broccoli, Cauliflower, Beet, Carrot, Cabbage, Garlic 
Resveratrol	700mcg	
Lycopene	600mcg	
Boron	150mcg	
Lutein	100mcg	

** Percent Daily Value is based on a 2000 calorie diet. Your daily values may be higher or lower depending on your calorie needs.
 Daily Value not established. 

Alive Men's Energy Multivitamin - Multimineral Ingredients
Calcium Carbonate, Cellulose, Magnesium Oxide, Potassium Chloride, Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C), Modified Cellulose, Gum, Saw Palmetto (berry), Orchard Fruits Blend, Garden Veggies Juice Powder Blend, Niacinamide, d-alpha Tocopheryl Succinate, Zinc Oxide, Magnesium Stearate, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Silica, Hypromellose, Cholecalciferol, Polydextrose, Phytonadione, Sodium Molybdate, Pyridoxine HCI, Manganese Sulfate, Titanium Dioxide Color, Thiamine Mononitrate, Riboflavin, Vitamin A Acetate, Cupric

God Bless! [-o&lt;


----------



## LaineB

It took 7 months to concieve #1, miscarried #2 at 12 weeks, and have been ttc for 17 months now.... :( 

DH SA #1:
16M/ ml
2% normal
poor forward progression

after a round of antibiotics:
SA #2:
39M/ml
80% normal
poor forward progression

SAs were done 1 month apart by 2 different labs....how are normal sperm so different?? i didnt think sperm could improve that fast. THe doc says sperm count of 39M falls within normal but it seems really low to me....anyone have any idea?


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Welcome Georgia,

My DH is on FB and a multivitamin. His results actually got better since his been on them. We are adding Vitamin E to the cocktail to increase his count. His motility went from ZERO to 60% in three months and the morphology is at 20%. All we need to do now is increase his count. The Alive ingredients are very similar to the multivatims he is taking. They are One Source and we bought them at Walmart. In a few months it will improve. Good luck!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Dear Laine,

Has your husband been sick at all? When you do a SA it looks at the last 90 days. That could be the difference. I keep a calendar of everything DH does and when is time for SA I look back 90 days and see what he was doing that day. Whether it was illness or a drink after work. All that will make a difference. Is your DH on any vitamins?


----------



## LaineB

Thanks everyone for the HELP!!!

DH had pnemonia in early march....was treated with antibiotics then too. He does occasionally drink beer (maybe 2-3 times a month). He has always exercised daily, taken a multivitimian and he eats healty. Everything the dr. suggested to do he was already doing :( They suggested another SA this month and for me to do the dye test, which my dr said is painful and expensive.... anyone have any suggestions on where to go from here?


----------



## LaineB

also.... his sperm progression was rated at 2+ (poor forward progression). DOes anyone know if this is normal?


----------



## Kelly9

LaineB It looks as if the slow forward progression is the only thing holding you back, 39Million per ml is fantastic! The average male has around 4ml of sperm so that would be 39 x 4 which is great. My hubby has 4 million per ml which sucks. 

I don't know about daily recommended vitamin amounts sorry.


----------



## LaineB

Thanks Kelly9! It's so nice to have people who understand!!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Oh I do, I feel like I could teach the crap and all the crap about the different treatments and diagnoses :dohh:


----------



## harvey

my hubbys sperm isnt too fab either ladies
1st sa
volume 2.5ml
19 mill count
40% motilty
2% morph

dnt count in april 2011
3.5 mls
20 mill count
40% motility
1% morph

he has now been on wellman and vit c 1000mg
and iv just strted him on a multivit and 25mg zinc too

his nxt sa is 8th august xx


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Last night, my DH started taking his new Alive! Mens Energy multivitamin and his fish oil gel capsules along with his Fertility Blend capsules. Thank you for the good advice. :thumbup:

Now he and I are waiting for the Axiron Testosterone Gel to come in at our pharmacy. The RE gave him a 30 day prescription for it and a 90 day prescription for Lipitor. We are praying that the between the Axiron and the vitamins, he will start feeling better and we will have our first sweet miracle. I tease him that all this will wake up his sleepy guys and soon they will be pumping iron with their tails. I can see them get so macho that they dart up to my egg and say, Hey, you want a piece of me? :spermy: LOL!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Georgia, Good luck hun!! I hope your :spermy: numbers improve and that you get your BFP soon!!!

:dust: :dust::dust:


----------



## Kelly9

hey wannabepreggo I'm 1dpo to :)


----------



## jessicalou

my partner of five years has issues with his sperm i dont no the exact figures as he never told me i just no there not brillant ,, what i do no is he has a hernia when he was born in his testicale and had to have important bits removed , but his other one was not touched he has a low sperm count and they are very lazy ,, iv tried to get him to take vitiamins but he wont , iv been told drinking pure orange juice every day helps he did that for two weeks and stopped he has cut down drinking but because he works in a night club he often drinks there which angers me as i dont drink at all and i dont see why he doesnt just stop ,, iv got PCOS any ideas how to get him to actually take this seriously


----------



## wannabeprego

Kelly9 said:


> hey wannabepreggo I'm 1dpo to :)

How cool!!! :haha::winkwink:Maybe we can be testing buddies this month??? Do you plan on starting to test early or do you try to wait until AF is late?? i have a pack of the 50 internet cheapy HPT's and am all ready to start testing early...LOL


----------



## wannabeprego

jessicalou said:


> my partner of five years has issues with his sperm i dont no the exact figures as he never told me i just no there not brillant ,, what i do no is he has a hernia when he was born in his testicale and had to have important bits removed , but his other one was not touched he has a low sperm count and they are very lazy ,, iv tried to get him to take vitiamins but he wont , iv been told drinking pure orange juice every day helps he did that for two weeks and stopped he has cut down drinking but because he works in a night club he often drinks there which angers me as i dont drink at all and i dont see why he doesnt just stop ,, iv got PCOS any ideas how to get him to actually take this seriously

@Jessica, Good luck hun. :hugs:Hopefully you can convince your OH to start taking steps to improve his :spermy: count and get him to at least try vitamins. The first step is getting him to go do a semen analysis to see how his numbers actually look.

The only thing i can suggest is to talk to him about how important this is to you and what it means. Hoefully when he realizes how much it means to you he will come around...good luck


----------



## jessicalou

he has already had an analysis he came home and said he forgot what it was? so im really in the dark about it all


----------



## LaineB

if he gives the dr permission you can pick up a copy of his results.... :( sorry you are having a hard time


----------



## Kelly9

Or have him do another one? Sperm can change a lot over time and if his was a long time ago it would be a good idea to have another done. 

Wanna: I normally don't test till AF shows but as this is my last hurrah before treatment (hopefully) and i have ic's I could test. But I likely won't till 12 or 14dpo. I have a 15 day lp. So we can be testing buds but I won't mind if you keep testing lol. You know just to ensure I don't get an early neg when it should be positive not that thats likely to happen with my husbands sperm.

My hubby also took all sorts of vitamins for two months then when he had his sperm test he stopped and refused to take them no matter how upset I got, then we got his results back and they were much worse in the morphology area and the only thing new he did was take the vits so he's been off them for a bit and he's going back in for another SA as soon as I book it and if his numbers come back up all I can assume is that it was the vits that lowered his results. His counts and motility stayed the same even with the vits though. Morphology went from 11% to 2%.


----------



## jessicalou

he has had 6 tests done in the past two years and i dont no the results for any of them ,, i will try and make him do another he just needs a kick in the bum he is far to laid back


----------



## Future Mama

Hi ladies, I was hoping to get some information from you girls. We've been ttc for 6 months with no luck. I had an HSG last week and everything was fine. DH had his first semen analysis a few days ago and the results weren't very good. My doctor is out of town until Friday so I don't really even know how bad our results are or what we can do so I was hoping some of you may have some advice for me. His results were

Volume 2.7ml (normal 1-5ml)
concentration 31 million (normal is >20 million)
Total sperm count 83 million
*% motile- 35% (normal is >40%)*
Progression 1-2
ph 8.0 (normal 7.2-8.2)
*2% normal morphology (normal >5%)*
29.3 million total motile sperm

Has anyone been successful conceiving with results like this? I've been so upset since yesterday and don't even know what to do from here. I ordered FertilAid online and got some zinc and vitamin C supplements as I've read these can help. Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## Kelly9

Total count is great, motility is a little low out here they like you to have 50% forward progressive (so swimming right and straight) your morphology is quiet low though, I know it says >5 but thats a recent change! Just a year ago they wanted 15% so I don't understand why they would lower it :dunno:

My hubby has an average count of 15 million total with 40% motility, he used to have 11% morphology but it has since dropped to 2%. I am hoping that drop is an oversight so we've booked another SA. When we conceived my son his morphology was around 10%. It tooks us 18 months or 16 cycles to conceive and I'd say you're not out cause his counts are pretty darn good. It may just take longer. I would recommend charting and using opks and having sex every 2 days to maximize your chances of conceiving natural.


----------



## MrsEvans

I would say the same as Kelly9, your results are quite good

Also a good supplement that has been proven to help morphology is Pycnogenol your OH will need to take 200mg for 3 months to see an improvement. I've found iherb.com the cheapest for most supplements 

Good Luck
x


----------



## Wishing89

Hey all. Just wanted to join this thread. OH had 3 SA 14 months ago and they all ranged between about 0.2mil and 1mil per ml I think with poor motility and morphology.

Most recent SA was Monday just passed and results were 0.3mil per ml, 15% motility and not sure of morphology but not good :-(

After more than 2 years ntnp and 2.5 years now of trying on and off we have finally been referred to a fertility specialist following the most recent SA results.


----------



## MrsEvans

Hi wishing89 welcome :)

has your OH done the necessary lifestyle changes and taken supplements?


----------



## harvey

wot dus everyone think of my hubbys sa i posted?
x


----------



## leax

Hi everyone Im a newie to all this!

Ive been researching all about improving sperm!!!I have been ttc for around 5 years my partner has a low sperm count so this thread was an interesting read.

Things that I have found are Fertil aid for men and women, this is supposed to have vitamins and antioxidents in to help

Fertility monitor as you may be doing at the wrong time of your cycle!

Pre seed lubrication, this is sperm friendly and wont kill them like some do even spit can also kill them!

menevit is another vitamin to help so ive heard 

If anyone has any other ideas or success stories from having a partner with a low sperm count i would like to hear as it makes me more hopeful that one day it may happen!

Good luck to everone trying, babydust to all :)


----------



## LaineB

we are on cycle 14 or 15 of trying this month. we are trying preseed and I will use opks for the first time. I usually just go by the temp dip on my charts...hopefully this is the month!


----------



## Wishing89

MrsEvans said:


> Hi wishing89 welcome :)
> 
> has your OH done the necessary lifestyle changes and taken supplements?

Hi Mrs Evans:wave:. He sure has, taken all the supplements etc etc. But he had chemotherapy about 14 months ago which isn't good for those spermies and his pituatory gland is also out of wack so no matter how many supplements he takes it won't make a difference :-( We finally got referred to a FS and have an appt in about 3 weeks now so will be doing IVF :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

Wishing I would say in your case ivf is likely the only way. I am hoping to get my call
For ivf in Aug! I am so excited to start already.


----------



## harvey

any thoughts on mine that i posted the other day?
xx


----------



## harvey

1st sa
volume 2.5ml
19 mill count
40% motilty
2% morph

dhs count in april 2011
3.5 mls
20 mill count
40% motility
1% morph


----------



## scerena

Hi any help with increasing sperm count? Oh was 0.5million on first SA 28million on second SA and then 15million on the third SA....

We have tried wellman, we had all seperate vitamins after the first SA and that must of helped as it went to 28million.... He's been given testosterone tablets from the urologist as his levels were low so hoping it helps....
Just wondering what else to add really...

Any help appreciated as they want us to do ivf as I have polycystic ovaries too
X


----------



## harvey

hi screna were in a simular boat as they want us to do ivf which im all for atm! had enuff of tryin now

does anyone no if havin low testosterone can cause low morph xx


----------



## lbm2009

Is there anyone with a similar sa to my dh, only 3 dead sperms found in 1 of the two sa. His bloods came back fine and his chromosomes are fine. He had undefended testicles when he was a child which we believe has caused this.


----------



## harvey

sorry ibm i have no advice only good luck to wsh u x


----------



## MrsEvans

@lbm2009

you can get loads of help from this thread below, there is so much info women in your position there is hope so dont stress too much :)
https://www.babyandbump.com/problems-trying-conceive/376424-dealing-azoospermia.html


----------



## MrsEvans

harvey said:


> 1st sa
> volume 2.5ml
> 19 mill count
> 40% motilty
> 2% morph
> 
> dhs count in april 2011
> 3.5 mls
> 20 mill count
> 40% motility
> 1% morph

Your results are quite good try your OH on 200mg of pycnogenol its suppose to be excellent for morphology and 3g to 4g of vitamin c everyday


----------



## MrsEvans

scerena said:


> Hi any help with increasing sperm count? Oh was 0.5million on first SA 28million on second SA and then 15million on the third SA....
> 
> We have tried wellman, we had all seperate vitamins after the first SA and that must of helped as it went to 28million.... He's been given testosterone tablets from the urologist as his levels were low so hoping it helps....
> Just wondering what else to add really...
> 
> Any help appreciated as they want us to do ivf as I have polycystic ovaries too
> X

You really need to carry on with all the vits hon. I've read it only takes 6 to 9 months to get the body to start working at optimum levels again. My OH is at 7 months im praying my bfp is round the corner :)


----------



## harvey

hes takin wellman whihc has that in it i think xx


----------



## scerena

Harvey- maybe it does as they reacon low tostestorone is what's causing his low sperm...

Mrsevans- yeh we are carrying on just weird after the dip in count but could be where he was Ill?
X


----------



## harvey

i dnt think he has i think im just clutchin at straws now lol
well hes been on the vits for close to 4 months now so i hope we see some kind of difference x


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi Ladies, 

I hope every one is doing well. I found this home sperm test kit for finding out motility and sperm count, i thought it might be helpful to us ladies trying to keep track of our OH's sperm counts... Check it out in the link....

https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/spermtest.html

It looks pretty interesting if you look at the "details" info tab, it shows you how you can calculate numbers and stuff. I think i might seriously consider getting it!!! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsEvans

wannabeprego

OMG I need this but i'm too full on for my OH as it is, i'll be making him do the do in a cup everyweek ;)

I may buy it on the sly LOL


----------



## LaineB

Hahahaha!!! If OH catches you testing his sperm it would be hilarious!!!! The things we would so TTC are endless!!! :D


----------



## MrsEvans

LaineB

Can you imagine LOL. I just bought a speculam to check my cervix after my OP and he thinks im nuts. if he see's me looking at his sperm under a microscope. I think he'll have me sectioned LOL. Im still gonna mention it though :)


----------



## LaineB

You really have me dying laughing bc I'm the same way! DH wouldn't be surprised at anything lately! I would do ANYTHING! His brother teaches biology and I've already asked him to go and borrow a microscope! He said I WILL NOT!! I laughed like I was joking (but I really was not)!


----------



## Kelly9

I have a speculum and have checked out my cervix many a time :)


----------



## MrsEvans

see I knew i wasnt alone LOL

I have asked him to hold a torch and take pics of my cervix he refused but i've found a site that showed me how to check my cervix alone. I may buy this microscope anyway :)

Im sane LOL


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hi Wannabeprego,

The test kit seems very interesting. I might mention it to DH and I'm sure he'll laugh. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Hi, Ladies! Now, I dont feel silly for searching for high powered microscopes on Amazon. After reading how much our husbands test results can vary depending on which technician is interpreting the specimen, I wanted to take matters into my own hands. (Every pun intended! LOL!) :flasher: I wanted to look for myself at my DHs sperm. My hubby has a degree in Physics, so Ive been trying to appeal to his scientific curiosity. SMILE!


----------



## MrsEvans

hahahahahahahah that smiley is the best :haha::haha:


----------



## wannabeprego

I am glad you girls found that link helpful. The microscope test kit that I showed you girls would be a good investment for me even though it is kind of pricey. My health insurance doesnt cover DH's SA, and the one that we did has cost us $140.00 U.S. out of pocket!!! So it wouldbe worth it spend 79 bucks on the microscope once for the savings of having to do repeat SA's. :winkwink: If i dont get pregnant soon than I think I am going to have DH try a low dose of clomid which is supposed to help improve sperm count and motility and I can check to be sure it is working if I use the microscope to see if his numbers are improving. If I end up buying it than I will be sure to let you girls know what I thought of it. 

I also have a speculum because it came with an artificial insemination kit that I have, it also came with a needle syringe and long thin plastic needle. I used it a few times right before I Ov'ed this cycle because it helps get the :spermy: nice and close to the cervix. Hubby had to help with it and got right in there with a flash light, and he said he could see the cervix. :blush: Sorry if this is TMI, but after hubby inserted his :spermy: into me I elevated my hips on some pillows, for 20 to 30 minutes, put my legs in the air and masturbated to orgasm to help get the little guys up into the cervix, I have read the contractions help suck the little guys up in there.:blush::haha: He has been very supportive with TTC this cycle and I really appreciate his efforts.:thumbup: I wanted to have hubby look at my cervix towards the end of my cycle to help determine if I was pregnant or not, because when you are pregnant the little hole closes up. I asked him about it and he didnt seem so thrilled about doing that, but I know with a little gentle nagging he would do it for me...LOL....

Here is a link to how a pregnant women's cervix looks when she is pregnant, it is very interesting stuff. There are also pictures on here of the cervix in other phases throughout a womens cycle. I thought it was pretty neat and I wanted to share. :thumbup:

This is the pregnant cervix pics link.....warning it is kind of graphic and not for the squeemish...:blush:
https://www.beautifulcervix.com/cervix-photo-galleries/during-pregnancy/


----------



## Kelly9

I've checked out that site time and time again I love it!


----------



## SweetJennie

Hey ladies...

Sadly I am in the TTC game again as we had a miscarriage. :(

The doctors are running another SA on my OH to see if we fluked getting pregnant with a 4 mill count or if some some reason OH's sperm decided to behave and his sperm count went up. 

I have to call next week and get the results. The only thing I can think of that we done different the month we got pregnant was I put my legs up in the air and my hips way up every time we BDed with an orgasm afterward. Will def be trying that again.

Anyone know if miscarriage rates are higher for people with a low sperm count? :(


----------



## LaineB

Im so sorry hun. I can symathize completely. I had a miscarriage at 12 weeks with the baby measuring 8 weeks. The doctor says that if two people can conceive together the chances of them having a happy and healty pregnancy is 98%. I was really happy to hear those stats, but we have been ttc since feb '10 with no luck. Im so sorry....


----------



## wannabeprego

@Sweet, I am so very sorry for your loss....:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

SOrry for your loss! :hugs: I do not believe there is a higher chance of mc cause the bad sperm don't have the ability to impregnate the egg so it still should have been a good sperm that got your eggy. It's always worse I find when a couple has a mc on top of dealing with fertility issues. SO not fair.

Wannabe I just checked my FF and my official FF test date at 15dpo is my sons first birthday so I have decided to test then instead of waiting the extra day for AF to show up. I have plenty of cheapy tests and figured even if it is a bfn it's still my little boys 1st birthday! Have you still been testing?


----------



## wannabeprego

@Kelly, I am going to start testing early in a couple of days probably. I have a 50 pack of the internet cheapy test strips too. If anything develops than I will be sure to update you!! Good luck and baby dust to you hun!!! I hope we both get our :bfp:'s soon!!! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

Me to! I should hopefully be getting mine sooner rather then later since we'll hopefully be starting treatment in aug/sept. All of my friends on BnB and in real life are pretty much pregnant, it is getting so annoying.


----------



## justonexxx

Hi Everyone I'll be starting ICSI cos of Hubby low sperm results after VR been a long hard road but gotta go for ICSI cant go on TTC anymore hubby has NO fast swimmers a t all but apparently cos i'm young and came back everyhting ok for me (25) we should have a good chance... Waiitng for first appointment :happydance: xxx


----------



## harvey

im really worried cos hubbys got his sa on the 8th but hes been really good and handly drinkin at all anymore but last nite he went on a stag nite so did drink quite abit,, n now im worried it wil effect the results?
any thoughts ladies xx


----------



## Kelly9

I don't think it would do any lasting danger harvey everyone slips up. 

welcome justone I'll be doing ICSI hopefully in aug!


----------



## harvey

im just worried it will effect the sa hes got to do xx


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

SweetJennie, 

My heart aches for you. I am so sorry for your loss. My prayers and love are with you.

Shannon


----------



## Kelly9

I still wouldn't worry to much Harvey my hubby drinks ever now and then and his results have always been about parr.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

harvey said:


> im really worried cos hubbys got his sa on the 8th but hes been really good and handly drinkin at all anymore but last nite he went on a stag nite so did drink quite abit,, n now im worried it wil effect the results?
> any thoughts ladies xx

Hi Harvey,

The SA looks at 90 days before. I know its hard to remember what you did 90 days ago so what I do is wright down when DH's drinks on a calendar and I always plan his SA's on days that there was no alcohol involved. He doesn't drink much but I write down everything, illness, drink. I hope this helps.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

SweetJenie, I'm sorry for your loss. I hope you get your :bfp: soon honey! You deserve it!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Good morning, Ladies! :flower: :coffee: 

When I ordered Fertility Blend For Men, the company included an advertisement for the OvaCue Monitor and Sensor Bundle. This looked really interesting and helpful but expensive.

I haven't been doing anything to track my ovulation except for the ovulation calculators/calendars on-line. 

What do you ladies think of the OvaCue Monitor and Sensor Bundle? Do you think that it is worth the price for what it claims it can do?

Since I don't have 10 posts yet, I'm not able to post the link to the OvaCue Monitor and Sensor Bundle page. If you go to the Baby Hopes web site it will be listed on their products page. 

If you all are interested in buying it, the advertisement had a coupon code on it for $10.00 off I think it was. Just let me know and I'll send you the code.

:dust:


----------



## Traskey

Hi girls, quick update from me.

This is our last natural cycle. We start the meds for IVF on the 23rd and into our first monitored IVF attempt. DH had to stop the Wellman vits so not sure what his count will be this time. Morph was still low. They'll decide on IVF or ICSI on the day!


----------



## anniehope

Hi Tiffy,
This is my first post, I read your posts with interest, my DH is also a red head. He's had two tests, the most recent one was worse and all he got was it in an envelope and a call asking him to collect it, we don't really understand it and they have not advised us what our options are.
I was naieve with all of this, I honestly thought I would fall after 2/3 months - I didn't realise it would take so long, or be so stressful.
So unfair with so many people having children that don't want them or 15 year olds having them, falling on a one night stand. Not fair :-(


----------



## wannabeprego

Traskey said:


> Hi girls, quick update from me.
> 
> This is our last natural cycle. We start the meds for IVF on the 23rd and into our first monitored IVF attempt. DH had to stop the Wellman vits so not sure what his count will be this time. Morph was still low. They'll decide on IVF or ICSI on the day!

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/goodlucksign.gif


----------



## Kelly9

Yay traskey!!!! Exciting time ahead! I hope to be joining you very soon. 

Wannabe, any luck with testing? I'm still holding off.

As per the baby monitor thing, I use opks and chart and find that is as reliable as any monitor for tracking your cycle and it's way cheaper if you get your opks online. I have no experience with the monitors though.


----------



## anniehope

How long does it take from referall for IVF and actually having the treatment. Also don't you have to inject yourself? :-/


----------



## Kelly9

Depends where you live. Im in Alberta Canada and our wait list at my clinic is 2-3 months once you've become a patient. If you're a brand new referral it's a 3 months wait to get an appointment then you get on the 2-3 month wait list for IVF. This will be our third month calling in so I am praying we get offered treatment this coming cycle.


----------



## wannabeprego

Kelly9 said:


> Yay traskey!!!! Exciting time ahead! I hope to be joining you very soon.
> 
> Wannabe, any luck with testing? I'm still holding off.
> 
> As per the baby monitor thing, I use opks and chart and find that is as reliable as any monitor for tracking your cycle and it's way cheaper if you get your opks online. I have no experience with the monitors though.

Yeah, I have been testing with the cheap IC tests and getting faint second lines, but nothing definate yet. I dont trust the IC's though. I am trying to wait until at least 10 DPO to try a FRER maybe. The 2WW is killing me though, I have like zero patience right now....:wacko: :wacko:


----------



## wannabeprego

Kelly9 said:


> Depends where you live. Im in Alberta Canada and our wait list at my clinic is 2-3 months once you've become a patient. If you're a brand new referral it's a 3 months wait to get an appointment then you get on the 2-3 month wait list for IVF. This will be our third month calling in so I am praying we get offered treatment this coming cycle.

Good luck with getting the IVF treatment!!!! But you never know, you might get a BFP on your own before than!!! :winkwink:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/goodlucksign.gif


----------



## Kelly9

Are the faint lines pink or colourless? I've gotten quiet a few evaps on the ic's before :(

It is possible I'll get a bfp first but since it happened once I am not holding my breath. Plus my boobs don't hurt at all and they did when I was pg the first time.


----------



## wannabeprego

Kelly9 said:


> Are the faint lines pink or colourless? I've gotten quiet a few evaps on the ic's before :(
> 
> It is possible I'll get a bfp first but since it happened once I am not holding my breath. Plus my boobs don't hurt at all and they did when I was pg the first time.

It's hard to tell, they are so light that I dont know if there is any color to them...I am not excited or anything because I have had these faint lines before and it didnt end up being anything. 

I cant use symptom spotting to try to figure out what is going on with my body because I have had every symptom that can be imagined, and than some months i have not had any symptoms...Women's bodies are sooo confusing..ugghhh... Good luck and baby dust to you!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

Well we'll have our answers soon!!!! My lp is a full 15 days sometimes 16 days long so I don't expect the witch till the 10 or 11. So far away still!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

wannabeprego said:


> Kelly9 said:
> 
> 
> Are the faint lines pink or colourless? I've gotten quiet a few evaps on the ic's before :(
> 
> It is possible I'll get a bfp first but since it happened once I am not holding my breath. Plus my boobs don't hurt at all and they did when I was pg the first time.
> 
> It's hard to tell, they are so light that I dont know if there is any color to them...I am not excited or anything because I have had these faint lines before and it didnt end up being anything.
> 
> I cant use symptom spotting to try to figure out what is going on with my body because I have had every symptom that can be imagined, and than some months i have not had any symptoms...Women's bodies are sooo confusing..ugghhh... Good luck and baby dust to you!!! :dust: :dust:Click to expand...


Good luck girls! I hope this is it for both of you! :dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks HappyBunny!!! :flower: I hope that you are having a great week!!! :winkwink:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Good morning, Ladies! :flower: :coffee:
> 
> When I ordered Fertility Blend For Men, the company included an advertisement for the OvaCue Monitor and Sensor Bundle. This looked really interesting and helpful but expensive.
> 
> I haven't been doing anything to track my ovulation except for the ovulation calculators/calendars on-line.
> 
> What do you ladies think of the OvaCue Monitor and Sensor Bundle? Do you think that it is worth the price for what it claims it can do?
> 
> Since I don't have 10 posts yet, I'm not able to post the link to the OvaCue Monitor and Sensor Bundle page. If you go to the Baby Hopes web site it will be listed on their products page.
> 
> If you all are interested in buying it, the advertisement had a coupon code on it for $10.00 off I think it was. Just let me know and I'll send you the code.
> 
> :dust:

Hi GeorgiaBelle,

It sounds promising. I don't really use OPK's because I have PCOS so they do not work on me. Even though last month I got my first positive on them! Are you going to invest on it?


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

wannabeprego said:


> Thanks HappyBunny!!! :flower: I hope that you are having a great week!!! :winkwink:

The :witch: got me on monday night so I'm starting all over again. We are waiting until September to try IUI but I think I'm going to give Soy a try this month! I also found out that when the :spermy: is traveling I have to keep my hips and legs up for an hour because that's how long it takes them to liquefied! :dohh: I was only doing it for 20 minutes! 

Have a great week! I really hope this is it for you!


----------



## wannabeprego

HappyBunnyAB said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> Thanks HappyBunny!!! :flower: I hope that you are having a great week!!! :winkwink:
> 
> The :witch: got me on monday night so I'm starting all over again. We are waiting until September to try IUI but I think I'm going to give Soy a try this month! I also found out that when the :spermy: is traveling I have to keep my hips and legs up for an hour because that's how long it takes them to liquefied! :dohh: I was only doing it for 20 minutes!
> 
> Have a great week! I really hope this is it for you!Click to expand...

Aww, i am so sorry that the :witch: got you...:hugs::hugs:

Good luck and baby dust to you for the next cycle!!! :dust: :dust:

Wow, I didnt know it was an hour, hmmmm..:shrug:. This cycle I elevated my hips and put my legs up for like 20 to 30 minutes max after sex....ugghhh...I hope that was enough.....:wacko:

My next step will be IUI also if me and DH dont have any luck with clomid for a few more months,.... if I dont get my BFP this cycle....


----------



## harvey

think im alsmot out this cycle ladies
af is lurking for brown cm atm
oh well on the plus side all bein well only 11 months til i can have the ivf xx


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

wannabeprego said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> Thanks HappyBunny!!! :flower: I hope that you are having a great week!!! :winkwink:
> 
> The :witch: got me on monday night so I'm starting all over again. We are waiting until September to try IUI but I think I'm going to give Soy a try this month! I also found out that when the :spermy: is traveling I have to keep my hips and legs up for an hour because that's how long it takes them to liquefied! :dohh: I was only doing it for 20 minutes!
> 
> Have a great week! I really hope this is it for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, i am so sorry that the :witch: got you...:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to you for the next cycle!!! :dust: :dust:
> 
> Wow, I didnt know it was an hour, hmmmm..:shrug:. This cycle I elevated my hips and put my legs up for like 20 to 30 minutes max after sex....ugghhh...I hope that was enough.....:wacko:
> 
> My next step will be IUI also if me and DH dont have any luck with clomid for a few more months,.... if I dont get my BFP this cycle....Click to expand...

:dust: :dust: I hope this is it for you. 

On your SA results it shows "Liquefaction time" and that means how long it took the semen to dissolve. Mine said 1 hour. Normail is 1 hour or less. That's why I have to keep them up for an hour! :winkwink: Maybe yours is less.


----------



## Kelly9

I think 1 hour is just the standard so as long as it's done within an hour it will come back normal if that makes sense. I only ever elevate my hips for 30 mins, I guess sometimes I fall asleep with the pillow under my bum so it's longer. 

God testing day is sooooooo far away. I feel like this last cycle is really dragging. I can't imagine waiting for another cycle to end before doing treatment, they better offer it to us this month!

Harvey is that wait list about a year for you? Or is it for financial reasons?


----------



## Traskey

Kelly, good luck with the IVF when you start.

Harvey, looks like you are saving to pay for private treatment. Did you fall victim to the rules too on the NHS?

Good luck to those of you still testing this month, wbp, I think you are still in.


----------



## Kelly9

At least the NHS pays for some people! In Canada if your private insurance doesn't cover it then we have to pay for everything. My husbands benefits don't cover IVF but they do cover 80% of the meds so that will save us about 1000 dollars. I'll take it!


----------



## wannabeprego

Have any of you girls ever used Proxeed to help with low sperm count? I am considering it, but it seems to be very expensive???

Here is a link to the product website.

https://www.proxeed.com/

If anyone has tried it than feedback would be appreciated..thanks..


----------



## wannabeprego

The vitamin that my DH has been using is Fertilaid which has gotten good reviews and is priced a little bit better...

https://www.fertilaid.com/default.asp

We havent done another SA to see if it has helped improve his numbers yet though, so i cant say if it has helped yet or not....


----------



## LaineB

Dh just started fertility blend vitamins. Hopefully they help!


----------



## Kelly9

Oh darn it I forgot to call the clinic to book my hubby's next SA, I've been meaning to call for a week now :dohh:


----------



## harvey

mines got one at 8.30 on the 8th so wen shud we last dtd?
xx


----------



## wannabeprego

@Kelly, Keep us updated and let us know how the SA results go!!! I hope you get good news and improved results!! Good Luck!!:winkwink:

I have a testing thread going in the HPT gallery if you would like to take a look...

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...llar-store-test-added-thursday-08-4-11-a.html


----------



## harvey

any ideas ladies wen last bd shud be then ,,, help lol xx


----------



## Traskey

The limits for sex are 2-5 days before the SA. No less than 2 no more than 5.

WBP, I am going to check your test :)

I don't know those vitamins. My DH was on Wellman Conception and we did see an improvement in count but not morph.


----------



## harvey

we were told 72 hours so when wil that be?
xx


----------



## LaineB

Kelly9 said:


> Oh darn it I forgot to call the clinic to book my hubby's next SA, I've been meaning to call for a week now :dohh:

Good luck!!! Hoping for strong numbers!!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

harvey said:


> we were told 72 hours so when wil that be?
> xx

No sex for 3 days before you guys do the SA??? That sounds about right to me, that is how long my DH had to wait before his SA...Good luck...:winkwink:


----------



## harvey

im just tryin to work out when the last time needs to be
i was thinkin fri monning?xxx


----------



## LaineB

I just got off of the phone with my grandmother.... She said my grandfather got lots of women pregnant besides her (with vitamins...HAHAHAHA) 

My grandmother has 10 children!!!

Mixture of brewer's yeast tablets and Wheat germ oil.... It helps stress, creates more energy and boosts fertility A LOT!!! 

She also wanted to pass along a message that came to her in a dream after my grandfathers passing that she now thinks was meant for me..... "Don't try to plan God's work, Work God's plan. 

I am truly inspired today....


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

wannabeprego said:


> Have any of you girls ever used Proxeed to help with low sperm count? I am considering it, but it seems to be very expensive???
> 
> Here is a link to the product website.
> 
> https://www.proxeed.com/
> 
> If anyone has tried it than feedback would be appreciated..thanks..

DH's doctor said we should try it but it was too expensive. My doctor recommended Fertility Blend and that's what DH is on now. Are you going to try it?


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

wannabeprego said:


> The vitamin that my DH has been using is Fertilaid which has gotten good reviews and is priced a little bit better...
> 
> https://www.fertilaid.com/default.asp
> 
> We havent done another SA to see if it has helped improve his numbers yet though, so i cant say if it has helped yet or not....

Wannabeprego, how long has your DH been on Feritility Aid?


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

LaineB said:


> I just got off of the phone with my grandmother.... She said my grandfather got lots of women pregnant besides her (with vitamins...HAHAHAHA)
> 
> My grandmother has 10 children!!!
> 
> Mixture of brewer's yeast tablets and Wheat germ oil.... It helps stress, creates more energy and boosts fertility A LOT!!!
> 
> She also wanted to pass along a message that came to her in a dream after my grandfathers passing that she now thinks was meant for me..... "Don't try to plan God's work, Work God's plan.
> 
> I am truly inspired today....

So true! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## wannabeprego

HappyBunnyAB said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> Have any of you girls ever used Proxeed to help with low sperm count? I am considering it, but it seems to be very expensive???
> 
> Here is a link to the product website.
> 
> https://www.proxeed.com/
> 
> If anyone has tried it than feedback would be appreciated..thanks..
> 
> DH's doctor said we should try it but it was too expensive. My doctor recommended Fertility Blend and that's what DH is on now. Are you going to try it?Click to expand...

Thanks for looking at my testing thread!! I am glad that you can see the second line....:flower: Hopefully it will be nice and dark in a few days!!

My DH used the Fertilaid for like about 3 months or so, We had to stop it for a little while because we are broke right now, but once we get some more money we are going to get him back on another one of these vitamin :spermy: enhancing pills, DH does take a mens multivitamin everyday regardless and has the entire time. I think if we can afford it than I might have him try the Proxeed, but if not I will have to go with a less costly option. I will have to check out the fertilblend stuff as well to compare it with the Fertilaid. :winkwink:


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

HappyBunny, 

Hi! :wave: Don't think I'm going to try the OvaCue Monitor. The cost is too prohibitive and as I keep researching more about it, the reviews tend to lean more toward the negative for it. :nope:

I don't try to test and chart for ovulation because I don't think I have the patience or the intelligence to take care of it correctly. :dohh:

My sister had all the symptoms of PCOS and was diagnosed around 1975 by Dr. Robert Greenblatt here in Augusta. I have been told by other Reproductive Endocrinologists that I, too, have PCOS. My lastest RE said I have a touch of PCOS. My major problem is Adult Growth Hormone Deficiency. I have regular periods but have hair growth on my upper lip and chin and fluctuating higher testosterone levels.

Sugar, Spice and Everything Nice and Snips, Snails and Puppy Dog Tails wishes and prayers for you! :crib:


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Posting these thoughts to see if you ladies agree that I'm seeing correct in thinking that my hubby and I are seeing improvements. :thumbup:

First, I want to apologize because this information will end up being too much information I'm sure. I'm sorry if I embarrass anyone. :blush:

My DH had always had a great sex drive, but, over the last approximately three years, his desire has steadily declined. Over the last year and half to 2 years, he has been having to "milk" the rest of his ejaculate out after he withdrew. When he did this, what would come out would be white and creamy. We were sure that not much was left inside me then. :cry:

In the past, while we were still using condoms or I was using my hand for him, he would only have a few clear drops come dripping out afterwards. :sex:

Since he has been taking the Alive! Men's Energy multivitamin/multimineral, the Fertility Blend For Men, and the Fish Oil, I've noticed that during this last week that we've made love, that the only thing I see after he withdraws is a few clear drops! I pray that means that all his "goodness" is getting into me. :spermy:

He still hasn't started using the Axiron Testosterone Gel. He seems hesitant about using it. Since the doctor told him that his count was low and that his testosterone is on the lower end of the scale, DH has felt like less of a man. I have been working hard to build his confidence back. I keep reminding him his loving Christian character and his intelligence and not his sperm are what truly make him a man. Hubby promises me that he'll start to use the Axiron very soon.

I start to get excited and optimistic that we'll have our first tiny miracle but then quickly sink back down when I remember that his morphology and motility were low, too. 

According to the ovulation calculators/calendars I use on-line, I am either still just within or just out of my fertile area. The last couple of months, I've started AF on the 14th. :witch: This month, the 14th is my birthday. What a gift it would be to not have that visit this month because of pink or blue! :pink: :blue:

Love and baby blessings to you all! :bunny: Please let me know what you think.


----------



## Kelly9

OK I can see some faint faint lines on some but not on most so that has to be good!!!! I would wait at least two more days before testing again, you should be able to get a good line at 12dpo I think.


----------



## Kelly9

Sounds like great news to me Georgia! 

Oh and I found out something interesting according to WHO (world health organization) they have changed how they measure morphology (on the kruger scale) and are more strict so when I posted that my hubby's morphology dropped from 11% to 2% I thought his sperm just got worse but with his old SA's when he had 11% morphology anything %15 and higher was good. But now with the new standards you need to have %5 or greater. So my hubby's morphology is a bit lower then normal with this last SA but it's no where near as bad as I thought originally! Got to take whatever victory I can.


----------



## LaineB

That's great news Kelly!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Well certainly better then I thought originally! But it still proves that the vitamins my husband was on were not doing anything to help him.


----------



## LaineB

What Vitamins is he on? I have my husband on so many vitamins he might as well eat them for breakfast!


----------



## Kelly9

He was on a bunch, a daily multi, zinc, selenium, b12, vit C and a bunch of others but I can't remember what he hasn't taken them in ages.


----------



## harvey

well tmi but we just bded so that shud be about right for sa monday yh xx


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hi GerogiaBelle,

DH sex drive has been declining too. I dont know if it has to be with his age he is only 35. What I do know is that testosterone does affect your sex drive. Its great to hear you see a difference with the vitamins and FB. We have seen a difference in the SAs as well. We did add vitamin E to the cocktail of vitamins hoping it will improve the count. It also helps with testosterone so I hope it will increase his sex drive. Keep working on building his confidence back. :hugs: Sometimes men can be stubborn. 

I hope you get your miracle too! :dust: :baby:


----------



## Kelly9

Harvey I'd say thats great timing! 

It's my little mans first birthday party tomorrow! (He doesn't turn 1 till tuesday though) I can't believe it's already here. I have a feeling the next baby's first year will go even faster. :cry:

Wannabe how's the testing going?


----------



## wannabeprego

Kelly9 said:


> Harvey I'd say thats great timing!
> 
> It's my little mans first birthday party tomorrow! (He doesn't turn 1 till tuesday though) I can't believe it's already here. I have a feeling the next baby's first year will go even faster. :cry:
> 
> Wannabe how's the testing going?

Awww, Happy Birthday to your son!!! He is so cute!!:winkwink::thumbup:

Thanks for looking at my HPT thread!!:flower: Hopefully you can be my lucky charm and than some of that luck will spread to you so we can both get :bfp:'s!!! :dust: :dust:

I am trying to wait a few days before I retest, although that is easier said than done...LOL...:wacko: If anything does develop, or I break down and test I will be sure to update my testing thread...:winkwink: AF could arrive any day now.....:shrug:

How is your weekend going so far?


----------



## wannabeprego

LOL...ummm..I broke down and retested...:blush: I updated my testing thread in the HPT gallery...LOL.......


----------



## harvey

wannab wot were ur ohs numbers??

also do u ladies think i shud add vit e to the mix???
he is currently taking wellman , 1000mg vitc, selenium, a multivit and zinc
xx


----------



## wannabeprego

harvey said:


> wannab wot were ur ohs numbers??
> 
> also do u ladies think i shud add vit e to the mix???
> he is currently taking wellman , 1000mg vitc, selenium, a multivit and zinc
> xx

My DH had a reversal done in October 2009, after having a 14 year old VR.

DH had one sperm analysis done since the reversal and 
mind you it had only been 8 months since the reversal and the dr's office said that the number can continue to go up over the next 1 to 2 years... so we can retest again in about 6 months if we want and if I am not pregnant yet....

Here were the figures.....

-5 million total count
-36% motility

We are over due for a retest and my hubby took Fertilaid vitamins for a little while, he hasnt been taking them lately because we couldnt afford to buy anymore, but once we have the $$ we will be buying him some more if I dont get my official BFP soon. 

I dont know about the Vitamin E, I dont think it could hurt though??? Sorry I couldnt be of more help with your question.


----------



## harvey

thats great hun,, iv looked at ur hpts and id say ur in with a good chance huni

wot was ur hubbys morph xx


----------



## wannabeprego

harvey said:


> thats great hun,, iv looked at ur hpts and id say ur in with a good chance huni
> 
> wot was ur hubbys morph xx

Thanks for looking at my HPT!!! :flower: 

I just checked the SA report and it doesnt show morph on there???? What does that indicate???:shrug:


----------



## harvey

who nows huni,, dnt worry tho..
also dus anyone no if 20mill count in normal,. cos on the report i got it says it is,?
xx


----------



## Kelly9

off to check thread.


----------



## harvey

shud count be 20mill or 40? im worried now,,
i thought we had slightly lower motilty and poop morph to deal with,, but count aswell
wot else?
x


----------



## Kelly9

Counts should be at least 40 million with 60 being ideal but 40 is the cut off for "normal" motility should be 50% and morphology with the new standards released from the WHO should be %5 or greater


----------



## harvey

hmmm thts interestin kelly,, cos my fs said 20 is normal,, im now wondering if it meant 20 per mill is normal?
xx


----------



## suzi

Hi Tiffy, we have been ttc for over a year and I was checked and everything is fine with me, my dh has low sperm count and motility but the first test was not an indepth one, so the fertility clinic ordered another one, which he took over 2 weeks ago but we are waiting for the results, it is a nightmare that they expect you to wait so long for results. I wish it was something wrong with me as they said as my dh husband has low sperm count and motility there is nothing we can do and that we have to wait for a review appointment which takes 13 weeks from sa and they will put us on the list for ivf, my dh is however trying all the supplements to help increase both count and motility (which is why I am so anxious about finding out the results of his more resent test), I will let you know if it made any difference.


----------



## suzi

Harvey, normal is 20million for sperm count and motility of 50%, hope this helps.


----------



## suzi

Hope you don't mind me butting in, not all tests show morp, we had a sa at a hospital and it only showed count, volume and motility, only the one done in our biggest hospital here does all the analysis which is why the fertility clinic sent us there for the last test, we are patiently (not) waiting for the results.


----------



## harvey

hubbys dun his sa this mornig,, we r gettin results on 23rd xx


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Good luck Harvey! I hope they are good results!


----------



## Kelly9

Where I am 40 million is the cut off harvey so I'm not sure. I live in Canada.

Witch got me this afternoon so I called in my cycle to the fertility clinic and now I wait 1.5 weeks to find out if I get to do treatment this month. Fingers crossed!


----------



## wannabeprego

Kelly9 said:


> Where I am 40 million is the cut off harvey so I'm not sure. I live in Canada.
> 
> Witch got me this afternoon so I called in my cycle to the fertility clinic and now I wait 1.5 weeks to find out if I get to do treatment this month. Fingers crossed!

I am so sorry that the :witch: got you!!! :hugs::hugs:

But, I hope you can start your treatments this cycle,.and that you get your BFP very soon!!!! good luck and baby dust to you hun.:dust: :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

I'm not sorry about her showing I just hope I get to do treatment and not have to see her more then one more time after this.


----------



## LaineB

Kelly9 said:


> I'm not sorry about her showing I just hope I get to do treatment and not have to see her more then one more time after this.

Are you doing IVF or IUI? My doctor is at a standstill. She wants us to continue trying on our own a few more months.


----------



## Kelly9

We're doing ICSI which is a step above IVF.


----------



## Completingus

Hey everybody, not feeling to good SA back with 9 mil only:( they want us yo test again to see if it's always low or a one time thing. Getting stressed out TTC but will keep wishing for the best;)


----------



## Kelly9

Sorry for the low counts. Most of us have been there so we understand.


----------



## SLD

Please listen to my low count story!! I,too, felt completely hopeless!! My husband's sperm count was as low as 6 million, 10% motile!! We only had 500,000 sperm (and only 350,000 motile sperm) for our first IUI. Well, he consistently had washed counts between 500,000-1.2million for our IUIs. I then had him take 3 fertility blends a day, a great gnc multivitamin, vitamin C and 50-100mg of zinc per day and guess what? His June count was 77 million 73% motile (14 million after the wash) and his July count was 102 million, 77% motile (52 million after the wash)!! I should also add that he has consistently low volume at only 1.6 and still had that much sperm. Sperm counts can go up and I believe diet, exercise and vitamin supplementation help tremendously!!!!!


*I should also add that my DH had a varicocele surgery in April 2010, but his counts actually went down in the months after the surgery---pre-surgery counts were about 30 million, 10% motility and after about 6-8 million 10-20% motility until April 2011. I am not sure if the surgery made a difference or not, especially since the urologist found another one on the right side in December. I strongly believe the vitamins were the key!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Good Morning, Ladies! 

So far, I haven't had any definite pregnancy signs. My breasts have been more tender than usual but the last couple of periods, I noticed that my nipples would be sore in the mornings during the week before I started. Only a couple times that I can remember, when I was younger, that my breasts hurt during PMS. A couple of times, during this week they can feel much heavier than normal. 

I usually get some kind of cramping about a week to a week and half before I actually start. I think I may have had a few twinges, but I think that I've had periods with no cramps beforehand and just a bad headache right before it begins. I have been having headaches on and off.

A couple of times, this week, I've felt nauseated. This first time, I felt it was Monday morning but it could have been because of my work schedule. Sunday, I had to close the Library where I work, at midnight, and then be there to open at 7:00 on Monday morning. Whenever I have to do that, I don't get very much sleep and maybe that caused my stomach upset.

My hubby was so cute Monday. He noticed how extremely heavy my breasts were and that they were tender. My DH excitedly asked me if maybe he could have done this time. He was so genuinely hopeful. I wish I could be.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Good luck GeorgiaBelle! When is your period due? DH's are so adorable! Imagine how he will get when it happens! :happydance:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

SLD said:


> Please listen to my low count story!! I,too, felt completely hopeless!! My husband's sperm count was as low as 6 million, 10% motile!! We only had 500,000 sperm (and only 350,000 motile sperm) for our first IUI. Well, he consistently had washed counts between 500,000-1.2million for our IUIs. I then had him take 3 fertility blends a day, a great gnc multivitamin, vitamin C and 50-100mg of zinc per day and guess what? His June count was 77 million 73% motile (14 million after the wash) and his July count was 102 million, 77% motile (52 million after the wash)!! I should also add that he has consistently low volume at only 1.6 and still had that much sperm. Sperm counts can go up and I believe diet, exercise and vitamin supplementation help tremendously!!!!!
> 
> 
> *I should also add that my DH had a varicocele surgery in April 2010, but his counts actually went down in the months after the surgery---pre-surgery counts were about 30 million, 10% motility and after about 6-8 million 10-20% motility until April 2011. I am not sure if the surgery made a difference or not, especially since the urologist found another one on the right side in December. I strongly believe the vitamins were the key!!

Thank you for sharing your story! I hope to share one too!


----------



## Pamplemousse

Hi Ladies,

I signed up to this site only yesterday. DH and I have been TTC for 14 months. We ahve begun the usual round of tests, so far everything is ticking over nicely with my bits. DH submitted a sample last week. The consultant has asked for a further sample, she won't discuss over the phone, but wants to clarify some things with a second sample.

Needles to say DH and I are very anxious, fearing the worst and the unknown etc. I have to say I have read some of your stories on this thread and they have giving me so much hope for the future. If there is a problem then I know I can deal with it and all is not lost.

Apologies if writing on this thread seems like I am jumping the gun and assuming that there is sperm problem with DH, but I would really like to get support and offer to support to any other Ladies who have been trying a while to get a bundle of joy.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

HappyBunny,

Thank you for the sweet words! The last two months, I've started on the 14th. I'm regular but can vary a day or two each month. 

My hubby is a softhearted gentleman. He already won't let me lift heavy things and is very chivalrous. Once I brought home some of the childbirth videos we have at the medical library where I work. On the video, one couple started crying together when their baby was born. My sweet hubby cried with them. He has always been like that. I really believe he would cry happy tears if I were able to tell him that yes, he is going to be a daddy.


----------



## anniehope

hi there, I'm new here. I thought I posted before but now I can't find it. My DH has had two tests, the second was worse than the first. I asked what the results meant, like 1:100 chances of falling pregnant or worse and he said he just can't say. He has referred us to a clinic, so will see what happens there.

Does anyone know if stress can impact the number of sperm or volume of semen. Last time with the test he did not want to do it into the test tube and there was not really that much for them to do the test on. He's started taking supplement as we read it can be good, but Dr says that is only really good to improve things, but it won't help the low count. I'm upset as well as it's connected to an op he had when he was little. His parents never told him it could problems later in life with having children. Feel like life has to be put on hold - no holidays etc because you can't fly if you did get pregant and also we might get a letter through soon about the referal. I wish I could just be told, one day you will have children then I could focus, or for someone to say you will never have chilldren which would be so horrendous but then we could start to deal with this and live our lives, or consider adopting.

Does anyone know what tests they do at the referral place, the place you go before they do IVF??


----------



## anniehope

Pamplemousse said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I signed up to this site only yesterday. DH and I have been TTC for 14 months. We ahve begun the usual round of tests, so far everything is ticking over nicely with my bits. DH submitted a sample last week. The consultant has asked for a further sample, she won't discuss over the phone, but wants to clarify some things with a second sample.
> 
> Needles to say DH and I are very anxious, fearing the worst and the unknown etc. I have to say I have read some of your stories on this thread and they have giving me so much hope for the future. If there is a problem then I know I can deal with it and all is not lost.
> 
> Apologies if writing on this thread seems like I am jumping the gun and assuming that there is sperm problem with DH, but I would really like to get support and offer to support to any other Ladies who have been trying a while to get a bundle of joy.

I know exactly how you feel, we were waiting in the same way before Christmas - thought we were going to be told 3 days before christmas bad news, I was so down. I believed there were no sperm :-( then the Dr called us and asked for us to come in, low count but that still gives hope.


----------



## Traskey

Vitamins can absolutely help your DH sperm count. That's not true at all. Lots of us on here have seen improvements in the SA after taking Fertilaid or Wellman or any other combination of vits.


----------



## Kelly9

Vits may work I've seen them work with some, sadly they did not work with us.


----------



## Pamplemousse

Thanks for the replies!

Anniehope, it seems there is hope for you. I get what you mean about putting your life on hold, but try to make plans for your future, like holidays, or litte treats with you and your hubby! You deserve it because I know that worrying about conceiving can put a stress on a marriage!

I don't know what to suggest in terms of improving your hubbies sperm count, but I have read loads of stories on this site and it seems that miracles are happening every day!!


----------



## SLD

Pamplemousse said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I signed up to this site only yesterday. DH and I have been TTC for 14 months. We ahve begun the usual round of tests, so far everything is ticking over nicely with my bits. DH submitted a sample last week. The consultant has asked for a further sample, she won't discuss over the phone, but wants to clarify some things with a second sample.
> 
> Needles to say DH and I are very anxious, fearing the worst and the unknown etc. I have to say I have read some of your stories on this thread and they have giving me so much hope for the future. If there is a problem then I know I can deal with it and all is not lost.
> 
> Apologies if writing on this thread seems like I am jumping the gun and assuming that there is sperm problem with DH, but I would really like to get support and offer to support to any other Ladies who have been trying a while to get a bundle of joy.

Try not to worry too much!!! My DHs count was incredibly low and now it is perfect!! Even if you receive bad news that the count is low, there are things he can do to improve it--for us, lots of vitamins did the trick!!


----------



## Kelly9

having a varicoele removed can also greatly improve sperm counts and such, I remember wishing that was our problem when we were told of possible reasons for dh's problems, I just wish vitamins worked for us though.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

GeorgiaBelle said:


> HappyBunny,
> 
> Thank you for the sweet words! The last two months, I've started on the 14th. I'm regular but can vary a day or two each month.
> 
> My hubby is a softhearted gentleman. He already won't let me lift heavy things and is very chivalrous. Once I brought home some of the childbirth videos we have at the medical library where I work. On the video, one couple started crying together when their baby was born. My sweet hubby cried with them. He has always been like that. I really believe he would cry happy tears if I were able to tell him that yes, he is going to be a daddy.

That is so sweet. He sounds like a great man.


----------



## Pamplemousse

SLD said:


> Pamplemousse said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I signed up to this site only yesterday. DH and I have been TTC for 14 months. We ahve begun the usual round of tests, so far everything is ticking over nicely with my bits. DH submitted a sample last week. The consultant has asked for a further sample, she won't discuss over the phone, but wants to clarify some things with a second sample.
> 
> Needles to say DH and I are very anxious, fearing the worst and the unknown etc. I have to say I have read some of your stories on this thread and they have giving me so much hope for the future. If there is a problem then I know I can deal with it and all is not lost.
> 
> Apologies if writing on this thread seems like I am jumping the gun and assuming that there is sperm problem with DH, but I would really like to get support and offer to support to any other Ladies who have been trying a while to get a bundle of joy.
> 
> Try not to worry too much!!! My DHs count was incredibly low and now it is perfect!! Even if you receive bad news that the count is low, there are things he can do to improve it--for us, lots of vitamins did the trick!!Click to expand...

Which vitamins do you recommend? I hear of so many!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Following the pattern of June and July, I started my period today (14th). I'm not really surprised. 

What it does do is make me worry more. What if my husband's count is slowly rising but I'm not ovulating after all? I am regular with my periods but that doesn't guarantee that ovulation is occurring. My RE has never done any tests on me other than a test to track my growth hormone level and regular blood work. He says everything feels and looks normal when he does my Pap Smear.

I need to ask you ladies if you have this similar problem and if I should be concerned about this. Since my husband and I stopped using condoms probably close to almost two years ago now, I have noticed something when I later use the bathroom. Of course, I wait until much later in the day to go to give his sperm as much of a chance as possible. 

I have always been extremely naturally lubed when we make love. Sometimes, the wetness can be clear and sometimes creamy white. I can go to the bathroom many hours later and when I wipe I have a tissue full of slippery white creamy substance. There can be an abundance of this. 

I'm scared each time. Was that all of me, or was that some of me and some of my husband's seminal fluid, or could that be all of his ejaculate? I worry that maybe his sperm isn't getting anywhere near my cervix but is pooled in my vagina. 

I hope I'm not being silly. 

My DH started taking the Axiron testosterone gel on August 12th. Maybe that will help his count, motility, and morphology. My periods usually last about 6 to 7 days, so by the time I finish, he should be using the gel 9 days. I pray that will be long enough to give us some benefit during my next fertile days. I can't help it, but I'm not hopeful.


----------



## Pamplemousse

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Following the pattern of June and July, I started my period today (14th). I'm not really surprised.
> 
> What it does do is make me worry more. What if my husband's count is slowly rising but I'm not ovulating after all? I am regular with my periods but that doesn't guarantee that ovulation is occurring. My RE has never done any tests on me other than a test to track my growth hormone level and regular blood work. He says everything feels and looks normal when he does my Pap Smear.
> 
> I need to ask you ladies if you have this similar problem and if I should be concerned about this. Since my husband and I stopped using condoms probably close to almost two years ago now, I have noticed something when I later use the bathroom. Of course, I wait until much later in the day to go to give his sperm as much of a chance as possible.
> 
> I have always been extremely naturally lubed when we make love. Sometimes, the wetness can be clear and sometimes creamy white. I can go to the bathroom many hours later and when I wipe I have a tissue full of slippery white creamy substance. There can be an abundance of this.
> 
> I'm scared each time. Was that all of me, or was that some of me and some of my husband's seminal fluid, or could that be all of his ejaculate? I worry that maybe his sperm isn't getting anywhere near my cervix but is pooled in my vagina.
> 
> I hope I'm not being silly.
> 
> My DH started taking the Axiron testosterone gel on August 12th. Maybe that will help his count, motility, and morphology. My periods usually last about 6 to 7 days, so by the time I finish, he should be using the gel 9 days. I pray that will be long enough to give us some benefit during my next fertile days. I can't help it, but I'm not hopeful.

Afraid, I do not have the answer to this one, but if you are worried then speak to a Doctor. I have come to conclusion that no matter how strange a question may be, if it is going to put your mind at ease then ask!!:dust


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hi GeorgiaBelle,

Have you ever talked to your RE about doing some test on you? The dr said that even though you get a period it does not mean you are ovulating. Do you temp at all? I agree with Pamplemousse, you should talk to your RE and ask if its normal to have so much abundance.


----------



## doodles999

GeorgiaBelle- The sperm separate from the semen, as semen can't go into the uterus! What you are most likely seeing is just the leftover semen that stays in the vagina. I wouldn't worry.


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies, i have not posted on here for ages!! Took a break but im due back to fs tomorrow for 3rd sa, oh scan and blood results!! Very nervous. 

When we saw fs about 6 weeks ago he put us on 5 strong vits, selium, l'carnitine, vit c zinc and vit e, praying theres an improvement!! 

first sa he had 5 million per mil and 0 morph and second was 5 mil per mil and 2% morph after wellmans, but lets see if the strong vits have helped!! 

I also have pcos :(


----------



## MrsEvans

hope you get some good news
xxx


----------



## LaineB

Has anyone ever heard of the hcg shot for men?


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

kazzab25 said:


> Hi ladies, i have not posted on here for ages!! Took a break but im due back to fs tomorrow for 3rd sa, oh scan and blood results!! Very nervous.
> 
> When we saw fs about 6 weeks ago he put us on 5 strong vits, selium, l'carnitine, vit c zinc and vit e, praying theres an improvement!!
> 
> first sa he had 5 million per mil and 0 morph and second was 5 mil per mil and 2% morph after wellmans, but lets see if the strong vits have helped!!
> 
> I also have pcos :(

Hi kazzab :hugs: hun I have pcos too. I've been on metformin for a year and I did two rounds of clomid which actually made me ovulate. Good luck tomorrow. When will you have your results?


----------



## hellsb81

Hi girls,

hope you all dont mind me joining you, i have been lurking for some time and have found reading some of your posts really helpful when ive been feeling a bit low! We have been ttc for about a year now, i have irregular cycles and assumed the problem conceiving lay solely with me. However we had our first SA done about 3 months ago and my hubby's count was 3.6million per ml with 40% motility and only 2% morphology :( anyway since then i have had him on a barrel load of vitamins bless him in the hope that it may make some difference, we had another SA done on Tuesday this week but wont get results until our next appt with FS end of next month (will be a loooong wait). Sorry for going on a bit but i really need somewhere to vent as it's not always easy to talk to those closest to me without crying!!


----------



## SweetJennie

Hellsb81 your storey sounds a lot like ours. I have PCOS and until being put on Metformin I had really wonky cycles so we assumed our fertility problems were all me. Turns out OH has a 4 mill sperm count which has came back at that same number for 3 SAs. Don't lose hope though cause we did manage to get a BFP naturally in June. It ended in a MC but we still got there!


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies, 

Got all the results, oh count 6.8 mil so not much change! 0% morph!! down from 2% last time dispite all the vits!! , his scan and bloods all normal. 

We have now been officially referred for IVF, im really sad but glad somethings happening, been told there is an 18 week waiting list!


----------



## kazzab25

Sweetjennie, so sorry to hear of your loss! 

Ladies, seems there are a few of us in the exact same boat!


----------



## SweetJennie

Thank you Kazza. Do you have to pay for the IVF? Or is it covered? If it is then that is beyond amazing. IVF may be just what you need. 18 weeks can seem a lifetime away but before you know it, it will be here.


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya, we get between 1 and 3 rounds on the nhs so just gotta hope the 18 weeks passes by quickly!


----------



## SweetJennie

I just done a quick tally. 18 weeks would put you at right before Christmas (not sure if you celebrate that holiday but if you do...) that would make the time pass quicker with less time to think about it because with the Christmas planning everything would pass like a whirlwind! Or I would think it would. Lol


----------



## jennwith2ns

Would love to join, though I dont have extensive SA results, just the base results from my old OB. I do have a question though.. have anyone heard of/tried the MFS from Coast Science? 

SA in 2009:

Volume: 0.2 ML
Count: 16 mill/ML
Motility: 65%

The 16 mill is low but I would be okay with it if it werent for the volume, that put him at about 3.5 million.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

HappyBunny,

The doctor didn't tell me about having regular periods and still may not be ovulating. Actually, I've read that in some of my on-line research. My RE seems satisfied as long as I'm having regular periods. This makes me wonder if I should relax and trust in my RE's instincts and stop reading and believing everything on the internet. <smile>


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Doodles999,

Hello! You are more than likely exactly right. I'm a constant worrier and guess I expect the worse too much. Thank you for the helpful advice.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Ladies,

My husband had an appointment on July 6th for a dental cleaning. We set that up at my last cleaning in April. At the time, we couldn't remember the first day of his school's summer quarter. :amartass: He and I just knew it was early July. Naturally, when we checked, the date he started back to school was July 6th. Later, I canceled his appointment and said we would call back later to reschedule.

My DH is good about brushing his teeth but hadn't had a dental appointment in a few years. :brush: We are both off this week - me from work, him from school. On Monday, we get a phone call from our dentist asking if hubby wanted to come in Tuesday to get his cleaning. We went in Tuesday and after he was done, he called me to the check out window. He was discouraged. Come to find out he did have two cavities but, worse, he had a tooth that was partially gone because of a cavity gone too far. 

My hubby never told me he had pain from that area and that later part of the tooth had broken off. This must have been going on for a long time.

Blessedly, he was able to get in the next day to get the tooth pulled. It wasn't very pleasant at all because the dentist had a difficult time finding a part to grasp onto. :-({|=

Now, he's healing and slowly feeling a little better each hour. We still need to get the other two cavities filled when he's all healed. 

I wonder though, if this tooth could have been affecting his count any? They say even a cold can cause a man's count to be lowered. Maybe now that this tooth is out and he heals, his count, motility, and morphology may be greatly improved. :spermy:

Hope I'm not grasping at straws. What do you all think?


----------



## asdlkjmnb

can not help


----------



## SweetJennie

Georgia I do not know for sure but my own thinking is that maybe it could. Especially of there was an infection. But these are my own thoughs because I really don't know. Fingers crossed that was causeing a problem and that is can be fixed.


----------



## hellsb81

thanks for replying SweetJennie, im so sorry about your loss, i cant imagine how you must be feeling, i hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy soon....

I suspect i have PCOS also as my cycles range anything from 31 to as long as 75 days, i had a second set of bloods taken earlier in the week so will soon know for sure! sometimes i really feel like screaming and throwing a hissy lol, it just doesnt seem fair if you know what i mean?! I guess i always naively assumed no birth control = pregnant, makes me wish we'd never bloody bothered all these years!


----------



## kazzab25

Sweetjennie, thanks for your reply, hopefully you are right! We have lots of form filling and a few in between appts so hopefully it will fly by!

Georgia - i deffo think if there was any infection this could affect the count. 

jen never heard of mfs im afraid


----------



## SweetJennie

Hellsb I know exactly what you mean! I wasted hundreds of dollars in birth control! How silly of me. Lol


----------



## Kelly9

Hi ladies, I've got my call to begin ICSI this month, I start down regging on the 28th of august. I am very excited. If all goes according to plan and it works I should get a positive pg test around the 8th of oct with a due date around june 15 next year. If anyone pops into my journal please don't mention this I haven't posted about it yet. 

Kazza we had to wait three months to do treatment but it was worth it! Hang tough.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

That's great Kelly! I bet you are super excited! I hope to see that positive test in October.

Kazza I know it seems as a long time but you will see it will go by fast. 

AFM, I'm waiting for the :witch: to show up at the end of the month and we will try IUI again hopefully at the end of September or early October. We are doing another SA the first week of Sept and we hope we have a better count than July. 

:dust: :dust: to all of us!


----------



## kazzab25

Kelly that's great news please keep us informed!! Kelly would you mind updating me on what happens at each stage so I get ab understanding of how it works! Xxx

I so hope it flys past and we get approved for funding


----------



## Kelly9

Sure, first step is being offered treatment so: CHECK
Second step is signing all the paper and picking up meds: On monday for me
Third step is down regging (meds put your body in a temporary state of menopause so that the docs can control your cycle: Aug 28 I start taking my meds
Then I have an u/s and blood work on sept 10 and if all is "quiet" I start my stim meds that day. I do stimms with u/s and bloodwork every 2nd day until the 21 if all is good I get my trigger shot of HCG that day and then egg collection will be sept 23 with embryo transfer on the 26 or 28 of spetember. All of these days are subject to change by a few depending on how I respond to the medications. 

Traskey have you started your meds yet?


----------



## MrsEvans

Oh thats brilliant news Kelly

exciting times ahead, I pray treatment is successful bring on the BFP :)
xxx


----------



## Kelly9

^ I like that plan!


----------



## wannabeprego

Kelly9 said:


> Hi ladies, I've got my call to begin ICSI this month, I start down regging on the 28th of august. I am very excited. If all goes according to plan and it works I should get a positive pg test around the 8th of oct with a due date around june 15 next year. If anyone pops into my journal please don't mention this I haven't posted about it yet.
> 
> Kazza we had to wait three months to do treatment but it was worth it! Hang tough.

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/good-luck-shamrock-1.gif


----------



## Traskey

Kelly9 said:


> Sure, first step is being offered treatment so: CHECK
> Second step is signing all the paper and picking up meds: On monday for me
> Third step is down regging (meds put your body in a temporary state of menopause so that the docs can control your cycle: Aug 28 I start taking my meds
> Then I have an u/s and blood work on sept 10 and if all is "quiet" I start my stim meds that day. I do stimms with u/s and bloodwork every 2nd day until the 21 if all is good I get my trigger shot of HCG that day and then egg collection will be sept 23 with embryo transfer on the 26 or 28 of spetember. All of these days are subject to change by a few depending on how I respond to the medications.
> 
> Traskey have you started your meds yet?

I start tomorrow so we will be cycle buddies :wohoo: I'm taking Synarel (Nafarelin) not Buserelin as thought. 

I down reg a little longer than you by the looks of it, stimming is the 14 Sept, and egg collection due around the 26th. 

Good luck honey, hope you get your bfp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance::thumbup::baby::cloud9:


----------



## Kelly9

Yay an icsi buddy!!!!! Yeah our d Reg is two weeks! I'll be cheering you on! I still haven't mentioned anything to my journal stalkers yet and don't think I will till I start stimming or later maybe i don't want to say anything cause i feel that some of them will be more negative or cautious about it and I want to focus on the positive side of things so I think I'll just keep you ladies informed for now.


----------



## anniehope

I;m sure a chinese herbalist would say yes it would affect it. The body was not in balance due to the problems with the tooth. Which makes me ask does anyone here know much about chinese medcine? I'm thinking of going to someone.



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Ladies,
> 
> My husband had an appointment on July 6th for a dental cleaning. We set that up at my last cleaning in April. At the time, we couldn't remember the first day of his school's summer quarter. :amartass: He and I just knew it was early July. Naturally, when we checked, the date he started back to school was July 6th. Later, I canceled his appointment and said we would call back later to reschedule.
> 
> My DH is good about brushing his teeth but hadn't had a dental appointment in a few years. :brush: We are both off this week - me from work, him from school. On Monday, we get a phone call from our dentist asking if hubby wanted to come in Tuesday to get his cleaning. We went in Tuesday and after he was done, he called me to the check out window. He was discouraged. Come to find out he did have two cavities but, worse, he had a tooth that was partially gone because of a cavity gone too far.
> 
> My hubby never told me he had pain from that area and that later part of the tooth had broken off. This must have been going on for a long time.
> 
> Blessedly, he was able to get in the next day to get the tooth pulled. It wasn't very pleasant at all because the dentist had a difficult time finding a part to grasp onto. :-({|=
> 
> Now, he's healing and slowly feeling a little better each hour. We still need to get the other two cavities filled when he's all healed.
> 
> I wonder though, if this tooth could have been affecting his count any? They say even a cold can cause a man's count to be lowered. Maybe now that this tooth is out and he heals, his count, motility, and morphology may be greatly improved. :spermy:
> 
> Hope I'm not grasping at straws. What do you all think?


----------



## Traskey

Kelly9 said:


> Yay an icsi buddy!!!!! Yeah our d Reg is two weeks! I'll be cheering you on! I still haven't mentioned anything to my journal stalkers yet and don't think I will till I start stimming or later maybe i don't want to say anything cause i feel that some of them will be more negative or cautious about it and I want to focus on the positive side of things so I think I'll just keep you ladies informed for now.

I popped in to say hi but said nada :thumbup:

You stay positive, it's really important. Nobody should make you feel negative about IVF. You are doing what you need to for you and that's all that matters :flower:


----------



## Kelly9

I appreciate you not saying anything. I am basically acting like this past month nothing happened so am continuing to act like were giving it one lastgo naturally. That should get me at least to the end of Stim meds withiut someone asking hopefully.


----------



## timesthebeaut

Hi All- I hope I can join! My DH got his SA results about a month ago and they were not good. I was distraught when we first got them. I think I cried everyday for a week straight. Now I am just trying to be positive and pray it will all work out in the end. I have had irregular cycles lately with late ovulation and a Short Luteal Phase. Our first RE appt is next Monday. My DH has started some vitamins and Maca to help improve the numbers. He is going to stop drinking after Labor Day as well. He also is on meds b/c he has sarcoidosis. I am concerned that it could be the disease or the the meds that are causing the results. Everything I have read says our only option would be IVF/ISCI. 

Volume: 0.5ml
Total Sperm Concentration: 9mil/mL
PH: 7.2
Total Motility: 3%
Rapid: 2%
Slow: 1%
Non Progressive- 0%
Immotile- 97%
Normal Forms 43%
Notes: a few large clumps of spermatozoa


----------



## Pamplemousse

Kelly9 said:


> Hi ladies, I've got my call to begin ICSI this month, I start down regging on the 28th of august. I am very excited. If all goes according to plan and it works I should get a positive pg test around the 8th of oct with a due date around june 15 next year. If anyone pops into my journal please don't mention this I haven't posted about it yet.
> 
> Kazza we had to wait three months to do treatment but it was worth it! Hang tough.

Thats great news!! Best of luck to you!!!:happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

What is sarcoidosis? Those numbers aren't great but it sounds like you've got a plan. 

Thanks for the thanks ladies, I am excited, we just went in and signed all the papers and picked up my meds, and wow there are a lot! T minus 6 days till I start d regging!


----------



## Pamplemousse

So... my DH went for his 2nd SA today. Bless him, the FS told him he was asking lots of questions!! She said that his first test had a sub-optimal reading and wanted to clarify stuff with this second test. He also went for a blood test today, hopefully the resutls will be ok.

Our next apointment is with the FS on the 12th Sept and then they will give us the break down of things! Anyone know what sub-optimal is? FS will not be any more specific and it is driving me nuts, although doing my best to be paitent and understand why they want all results through before they tell you stuff!!
Aghhhh. (does not help that I am in 2ww limbo as well!!!0


----------



## Traskey

Well optimal differs on who you talk to but according to our clinic

Sperm count should be over 20 million
Motility should be fast at over 25% or fast + slow swimmers at over 40%
Morph (shape) is not an indicator of fertility according to our clinic. I've seen some say over 5% and others 15%.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Traskey

Well optimal differs on who you talk to but according to our clinic

Sperm count should be over 20 million
Motility should be fast at over 25% or fast + slow swimmers at over 40%
Morph (shape) is not an indicator of fertility according to our clinic. I've seen some say over 5% and others 15%.

If it's sub optimal, one or more of these numbers are low. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## SweetJennie

Pamplemousse said:


> So... my DH went for his 2nd SA today. Bless him, the FS told him he was asking lots of questions!! She said that his first test had a sub-optimal reading and wanted to clarify stuff with this second test. He also went for a blood test today, hopefully the resutls will be ok.
> 
> Our next apointment is with the FS on the 12th Sept and then they will give us the break down of things! Anyone know what sub-optimal is? FS will not be any more specific and it is driving me nuts, although doing my best to be paitent and understand why they want all results through before they tell you stuff!!
> Aghhhh. (does not help that I am in 2ww limbo as well!!!0

After my OHs first SA the doc asked us if we had frozen the sample or what we had dont with it before it got tested. Needless to say I was in a complete panic and he wouldn't tell us the results until we had the second SA completed so I understand your frustration. I think doctors won't tell you until they have it confirmed so not to worry you. But in doing that they do the opposite. Hope time passes quickly and you get a good result from the second SA.


----------



## Pamplemousse

Thank you Traskey and Sweet Jenni for your posts. Really hope things work out for you both too! x


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Good Evening, Ladies! Two posts ago, I wrote that my DH had two cavities and a tooth that had to be pulled because he let a cavity go too far. I was wondering if, after getting that bad tooth pulled, we might see some improvements. 

Ironically, I searched the internet for days trying to find a link between tooth problems and sperm defects. Couldn't find anything. This evening, I was searching for ways I could help improve the volume of DH's ejaculate. (The last two or three weeks, his amount didn't seem as much as usual.) Instead of finding that, I came across just what I was looking for about oral health and ttc. 

What I found was just so interesting that I wanted very much to share it with all of you. I'm hoping that it may prove valuable to you all.

Here is the link to one article - 
https://healthylifecarenews.com/infertile-men-could-be-due-toothache/

Another - 
https://infertility.about.com/od/alternativetreatments/ss/to_increase_fertility_male_9.htm

More - 
https://e-healthnet.blogspot.com/2011/07/brushing-teeth-can-increase-potential.html

Still More - 
https://malefertilitycentre.com/?p=141

From an Infertility web site - 
Posted on September 25, 2009 | Filed under Infertility News | Permalink 

Oral hygene linked to male subfertility?
If the man in your life has male factor issues that are interfering with production of healthy sperm, you might want to check his dental health. This new article from iVillage indicates that dental health may play a part in keeping out infections that can affect sperm health.

Subfertile men have reduced reproductive capacity. Subfertility can be caused by many factors including a bacterial infection in the male reproductive system. Directed antibiotic therapy alone may not offer a permanent cure. This is because oral bacteria may reinfect the reproductive system when they are intermittently released into the blood stream during gingival bleeding. Indeed, the bacteria present in the semen (called bacteriospermia) or ejaculate of infected patients are often identical to common intraoral bacteria. Escherichia coli can reach the male reproductive organs via the circulatory system and reduce sperm motility (Linossier et al. 1982). Bieniek et al., (1993) found that the presence of bacteria in sperm was eliminated when dental cleanings and directed antibiotic therapy were both prescribed. Improvement in sperm motility, morphology and density has also been noted after subfertile males participated in regular dental cleanings (Ensslen et al. 1990). 

Bieniek et al., (1989) suspects a direct causal relationship between dental diseases and asymptomatic bacteriosperms, which probably leads to subfertility. 


Dr. C. Matthew Peterson, fertility specialist, adds &#8220;One investigative group has raised the possibility that intraoral bacteria may be a source of recurrent bacterial contamination of the sperm. Further work will determine the actual relationship of intraoral bacteria and bacteriospermia.&#8221;

Hope this information will prove helpful!


----------



## runnergirl100

my hubby had another sa done,. and while his count etc is fine,, his morph is stil very low at between 1-2%
but after takin the wellman his motility went up from 40% to 50% which i think it pretty darn good xx


----------



## Traskey

Well that's interesting reading! It's amazing what the body can or can't do.

Runnergirl, glad that the motility went up :dance: I think vitamins can help for some people so that's great that it worked for you too!


----------



## runnergirl100

its only a bit but its a strt,, he is bein very careful with his alcohol intake too xx


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Traskey,

Hi! Thank you for reading my post. :thumbup:

I guess all the articles I linked to are really common sense thinking. Especially in this day and age, people know that what troubles your teeth will also cause problems with your overall health. The information was such an interesting read, and I truly hoped that with all of us ladies so focused on our reproductive tracts and on our husbands' sperm counts that we might have missed the obvious. Sometimes the simplest things are the solution we've been dreaming of.

:dust:


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Runnergirl,

Hello! While looking around Amazon.com I found Motility Boost. The page said it was designed to be taken with Fertile Aid. My DH takes Fertility Blend. Last week, he started taking one in the morning and one in the evening along with the Fertility Blend he took with breakfast and supper. 

Maybe the Motility Boost will help, too. :shrug: My DH had been taking the Fertility Blend for about two weeks when he had his second SA. He had improvement in his count. :headspin:

:dust:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hello ladies,

DH has been taking Fertility Blend for 5 months now and we did see a huge difference in motility. We are doing another SA on thursday and hopefully the numbers will be higher than July's numbers. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Congratulations, HappyBunny! :dance: Your results make me feel hopeful. I'm looking forward to when you share the results of your new SA once it's done.

My hubby just started on his 3rd bottle of Fertility Blend and he's begun taking Motility Boost with it. His next appointment with our RE is October 28th. We still need to get those two cavities filled. September 17th will be a month since he had that tooth pulled.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Thanks GeorgiaBelle! I'm sure once those cavities are filled you will see an improvement on your count! So are you doing another SA in October?

I have to wait one full week for the results!:growlmad: Not too excited about it since I'm not a patient person but I gotta do it. As soon as I get them I will post them. I'm taking provera to induce my period so we can get another chance at IUI. :happydance:


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

HappyBunny,

Thank you for the encouraging words. Hubby has an appointment for Thursday to get those cavities filled. I hope they will be able to do both on the same day. 

For the last three months, I've started my period on the 14th. This month, I expected to start feeling crampy and really sleepy around Labor Day. Amazingly, I didn't have any of my usual PMS symptoms. My breasts and nipples were painful but that was not really a usual PMS symptom for me. 

Every day, I expected some kind of cramping to start but it didn't. I was having headaches on and off though. Twice over all these years, I have had periods start with no cramping and just a really bad headache immediately before I notice the bleeding had started. 

Each day which went by without any cramping, I told myself that my period was just going to fall later in the month. I guess a small part of me though wanted to believe that maybe I was finally pregnant.

This morning, I went to the bathroom around 11:45. I had been going all morning, but this time as I wiped I noticed the brownish stain on the tissue. I wiped again and there was a little more. There aren't any stains on my panties yet. 

Still, I'm not having any cramps just a headache. It came up after I saw the stains on the bathroom tissue. 

In vain, I did a pregnancy test. (I had ordered 50 pregnancy strips from Amazon.com.) Of course, it came up negative, as I knew it would. 

I feel so silly for getting my hopes up even a little bit. It seems so cruel. To have no real PMS symptoms and then to start two days early.

I'm sorry to ramble on. Guess I'm too emotional right now.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Please let us know your DH's results for his SA, HappyBunny. You should get them Thursday, right? I'm praying that you are going to get wonderful news.

I would like for my hubby to get another SA done when he sees our RE in October. The test is so expensive. I pay $90.00 out of pocket each time. I'm not sure if our RE will want another one done though. When we saw him in July, he said he wanted us to try for 6 more months and then start with an IUI. I printed the articles I linked to in a previous post, to show our RE. I'm hoping that he'll let us try on our own a little longer because of my DH's dental problems.


----------



## Traskey

I'm sorry that you got a negative test. I hate it when your period gets your hopes up and then they are dashed. It's always hard.

Sending you lots of :hugs:


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Traskey,

Thank you for your kind words and hugs. I was wrong to get my hopes up even a little bit. 

My period this month is behaving strangely. It started two days earlier than it had in the last three months. After going to the bathroom all that morning, I didn't have anything on the tissue until right before 12:00 pm. During the rest of that day, I didn't have any stains on my panties (sorry for TMI) until a little bit showed much later that night. When I wiped as I went to the bathroom throughout the day, sometimes the amount on the tissue was barely there. 

I've had a lighter periods a few times before. My periods normally are heavy on the first day and the next one or two days. Then I barely have anything on the pad but showing when I wipe for the next days. My period lasts 7 days. I wasn't heavy yesterday and not much today. 

I've had light periods in the past, but I still haven't had any cramps. Not even a twinge. 

I wondered about implantation bleeding, but I think it is supposed to be very light and my bleeding has been light but not very light. I just took another HPT and it came back negative, again. 

My Mama bled heavily while she was pregnant with my brother. He was born 11 years before I was born. I don't know what to think.


----------



## wannabeprego

Girls, Question for you...It has been a year since DH's first SA, and we are hoping that his :spermy: numbers have improved since the first one we did so we can get the go ahead to do IUI. We are scheduling his next SA very soon. Does anyone have any positive stories to share that had improved SA results over time that they would like to share....I am trying to stay positive and hopeful for the next SA....This October marks the 2 year anniversary since DH had his original VR.


----------



## Traskey

Georgia, I do sometimes have lighter periods but if she doesn't get going at all I would just check again with a hpt. 

Wanna, we had an improvement with DH on Wellman Conception from 10 million to 62.5 million but that wasn't after VR. I'm hoping that you see an improvement so you have your IUI.


----------



## wannabeprego

Traskey said:


> Georgia, I do sometimes have lighter periods but if she doesn't get going at all I would just check again with a hpt.
> 
> Wanna, we had an improvement with DH on Wellman Conception from 10 million to 62.5 million but that wasn't after VR. I'm hoping that you see an improvement so you have your IUI.

Thank you for the information and for the good luck...:flower: I hope you have a great weekend!!:winkwink:


----------



## lisap2008

My DH was diagnosed with a slightly low count of 16 million per milliliter has been taking Tamoxifen 20mg a day plus GNC mega man for 5 months now and were seeing a huge improvement in count and motility. at least double the count he had before. so were hoping for a BFP soon and I just wanted to let all of you know what has helped us and maybe it can help someone else.:flower:


----------



## wannabeprego

lisap2008 said:


> My DH was diagnosed with a slightly low count of 16 million per milliliter has been taking Tamoxifen 20mg a day plus GNC mega man for 5 months now and were seeing a huge improvement in count and motility. at least double the count he had before. so were hoping for a BFP soon and I just wanted to let all of you know what has helped us and maybe it can help someone else.:flower:

Thanks for the info and for sharing your story with me !! I went to G&C today with DH and got him some more vitamins, he was on Fertiliaid for a few months, but he hadnt been using any for a while, so I got him back on his vitamins again and hopefully our upcoming SA will have higher numbers that the first we did!!:thumbup:


----------



## lisap2008

wannabeprego said:


> lisap2008 said:
> 
> 
> My DH was diagnosed with a slightly low count of 16 million per milliliter has been taking Tamoxifen 20mg a day plus GNC mega man for 5 months now and were seeing a huge improvement in count and motility. at least double the count he had before. so were hoping for a BFP soon and I just wanted to let all of you know what has helped us and maybe it can help someone else.:flower:
> 
> Thanks for the info and for sharing your story with me !! I went to G&C today with DH and got him some more vitamins, he was on Fertiliaid for a few months, but he hadnt been using any for a while, so I got him back on his vitamins again and hopefully our upcoming SA will have higher numbers that the first we did!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

My DH hated the fertilaid , he said it tasted like crap, and it did nothing to improve the count it might have been because he dident take the full 3 pills a day and also they say it takes months to see a improvement . the GNC mega man are coated so they go down easier. and we saw increased volume after about a month of him taking them. Good luck on your upcoming SA.:flower:


----------



## wannabeprego

lisap2008 said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisap2008 said:
> 
> 
> My DH was diagnosed with a slightly low count of 16 million per milliliter has been taking Tamoxifen 20mg a day plus GNC mega man for 5 months now and were seeing a huge improvement in count and motility. at least double the count he had before. so were hoping for a BFP soon and I just wanted to let all of you know what has helped us and maybe it can help someone else.:flower:
> 
> Thanks for the info and for sharing your story with me !! I went to G&C today with DH and got him some more vitamins, he was on Fertiliaid for a few months, but he hadnt been using any for a while, so I got him back on his vitamins again and hopefully our upcoming SA will have higher numbers that the first we did!!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> My DH hated the fertilaid , he said it tasted like crap, and it did nothing to improve the count it might have been because he dident take the full 3 pills a day and also they say it takes months to see a improvement . the GNC mega man are coated so they go down easier. and we saw increased volume after about a month of him taking them. Good luck on your upcoming SA.:flower:Click to expand...

Thanks for that suggestion and for the info, The vitamins I got from GNC are these ones, they got good reviews on the website...

https://www.gnc.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2134277&cp=11516183.2104776

I will have to look for the Mega Man ones next time....:flower:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hello ladies,

Well the SA didn't go as we hoped! We got 4 million 50% motility 10% morphology. The dr said it was up to us to attempt an IUI but chances were slim. So we are going to do it anyways. DH's doctor has requested an appointment next month so we are going to go and see what he has to say. Originally he told us the surgery was a success and we should be pregnant in no time. I've been doing the SA's on my dr instructions so maybe DH's dr will give us some hope.


----------



## wannabeprego

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Well the SA didn't go as we hoped! We got 4 million 50% motility 10% morphology. The dr said it was up to us to attempt an IUI but chances were slim. So we are going to do it anyways. DH's doctor has requested an appointment next month so we are going to go and see what he has to say. Originally he told us the surgery was a success and we should be pregnant in no time. I've been doing the SA's on my dr instructions so maybe DH's dr will give us some hope.

Good luck with the IUI... I hope you can finally get your BFP !!! :dust: :dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/goodluck-3.jpg


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Congratulations, HappyBunny! :yipee: As long as you and your hubby didn't lose any of your hard work, I call that a victory! God bless you both with your IUI. I am praying [-o&lt; that you will have your sweet miracle or miracles soon.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Thank you ladies.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Ladies,

Hi! My DH normally stays inside me for a few minutes after he ejaculates. He hopes that will facilitate all his sperm staying inside. :spermy: I have read conflicting opinions on the subject though. Some say that it is better to pull out as soon as it happens and others believe that staying in as long as possible is better.

What do you ladies think? :shrug: I would enjoy hearing your opinions. 

Hope everyone is well and successful! :dust:


----------



## SweetJennie

I have no idea Georgia but we started using softcups to keep everything up inside and having him pull out right away. We are going to try that for another 4 cycles or so and see if we get lucky.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

SweetJennie,

Thank you! How are you and your husband? Think about you often and pray you are feeling better each day. :hugs:

I've heard about Soft Cups. How do you use them while trying to conceive?


----------



## SweetJennie

Thank you very much.

Well after your partner finishes you put the cup up inside of you to keep as much of the sperm as possible close to your cervix. That way you get the most out of it instead of having some just fall out. This may by tmi so little warning for anyone wanting to read further!

Sometimes we kind of have to move quick and catch the sperm as it is falling out after OH pulls out and sort of scoop it and guide it back in with the cup. I know some people prefer to just have their OH "express" it directly into the cup and then put it in but I prefer the other way. 

We always end up losing most of the sperm each month and I would get so worried because OH has a low count to start with so this seemed like a good way to make sure most of it stays where it needs too.


----------



## scerena

Hi all I have pcos and oh has low/borderline sperm count I have just read on here about GNC mega men vitamins- I have just looked on their site (I'm probably being dumb lol) but what vitamins as there are all different ones? And any other advice would be appreciated- he's currently taking Testosterone aswell xx


----------



## wannabeprego

scerena said:


> Hi all I have pcos and oh has low/borderline sperm count I have just read on here about GNC mega men vitamins- I have just looked on their site (I'm probably being dumb lol) but what vitamins as there are all different ones? And any other advice would be appreciated- he's currently taking Testosterone aswell xx

My DH has been using these vitamins from GNC... They got good reviews on the site...When my DH goes for his SA I will let you know if they have seemed to of helped or not....

https://www.gnc.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2134277&cp=11516183.2104776

We were able to go into the store and buy these from our local mall....:thumbup:


----------



## scerena

Thanks Hun I will get oh some tomorrow I think :) please let me know how you get on!x


----------



## wannabeprego

scerena said:


> Thanks Hun I will get oh some tomorrow I think :) please let me know how you get on!x


@Scerena, I will be sure to let you know how DH's SA goes.... :winkwink:


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

scerena said:


> Hi all I have pcos and oh has low/borderline sperm count I have just read on here about GNC mega men vitamins- I have just looked on their site (I'm probably being dumb lol) but what vitamins as there are all different ones? And any other advice would be appreciated- he's currently taking Testosterone aswell xx

Scerena,

Hi! I noticed that your husband is taking Testosterone. My hubby's Testosterone level was 213 when he had bloodwork done in early July. Our RE put him on Axiron Testosterone Gel 2% (one swipe per day) later that same month. Would it be all right to ask what your husband is taking?

Has the Testosterone made a difference in the way your husband feels? My DH is still feeling the same :sleep: - even with the Testosterone Gel, Multivitamin and Multimineral Tablet, Fertility Blend, Motility Blend, fish oil, and Lipitor. 

I have been diagnosed with Adult Growth Hormone Defiency and a touch of PCOS. My older sister (by 19 years) had the classic case of PCOS. When she turned 50, she was diagnosed with Endometrial Cancer and later had a hysterectomy. 

Glad to "meet" you here on the board! :hi:


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

SweetJennie,

Thank you for explaining how to use the Soft Cups. :thumbup: I'm going to show them to my DH and see if he would like to give them a try.

I apologize now because I know this will be a great deal of TMI - 

I've read reviews about the different cups but wasn't sure if I should try them. I've always thought that most of my hubby's sperm stayed inside me because I never felt anything really wet running out of me afterwards. Once or twice since we stopped using condoms, I did feel really wet on the upper inside of thighs and thought that was definitely his sperm sliding back out. I have been concerned and confused because hours later when I finally use the bathroom, I'll wipe and have an abundance of whitish and clear wetness on the bathroom tissue. I usually get very self lubricated when we make love. Most times my own wetness can be creamy looking depending on how excited I am. 

Seeing all this on the bathroom tissue hours later would scare me that his sperm was only pooling inside me and not even reaching my cervix. :shrug: Some of the ladies on the board have reassured me that it is probably just my wetness mixed in with the seminal fluid which is leftover and not needed. :dohh:

After my DH withdrew the last time we made love, he told me that he saw something coming back out. (He's never mentioned this to me before.) I felt there and did feel something wet but nothing very wet. I asked if it were white, and he said yes but looked perplexed. I'm hoping that was just my lubrication he saw.

I'm very willing to try the Soft Cups if my DH is. I know I'll be nervous and worried that I put them in wrong causing a barrier instead. :blush:


----------



## scerena

Georgiabelle- hi Hun nice to "meet" you too :) he's on a tablet form of testosterone which he has to let melt on his Tongue twice a day- the thing I have noticed is that he is getting spots which he didn't have lol! The urologist gave him that but he has an appointment with my fs in November as he wants to look a bit more into what going on with my oh he's already had him have bloods drawn- he didn't look too happy about the method of testosterone he was having (maybe it's not too effective?) 
Im not sure if he notices a difference really apart from he's not as tired all the time, when is your oh having another sa done?x


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Scerena,

Don't mean to sound ignorant, but I didn't realize that Testosterone came in tablet form. I thought it was only in a patch or gel form. I can imagine that your husband must not like having to wait on that tablet to melt. Isn't it amazing what our husbands will do out of love for us? I try to remember that during the rare times when I get exasperated with my DH. :hissy:

My DH has an appointment with our RE on October 28th. I'll let you all know what happens. 

The six months our RE gave us to try on our own should be up in January. He had mentioned starting with an IUI if we weren't successful. I hope to convince him to let us keep trying for a little while longer. My husband and I are under a great deal of stress right now and haven't been trying every day around my fertile period the way we should. He and I are always so tired and sleepy. He's taking all these vitamins and using the Axiron Testosterone Gel, and I'm taking daily injections of Human Growth Hormone for my Adult Growth Hormone Deficiency. We're still suffering from all our symptoms. It really gets us down. :sad1: Also, we don't have the extra money for any of the procedures right now.

I hope you will share with us what happens when you and your hubby go to see the doctor in November. Thinking about you both and praying for great news and a simple solution. [-o&lt;


----------



## scerena

Yep it's called 'testosterone MR muco-adh buccal 30mg' the fs wasn't happy the urologist put him on that so he is seeing oh himself in November... He's already taken bloods etc hopefully he puts him on something better...

Im sorry to hear you and oh have been going through a lot lately... :hugs: ttc can be draining I'm sure things will work out Hun :) sorry to hear you cannot afford any procedures right now- I hope the doc gives you some more time if you explain what you have been going through?

I will definately share what happens with you all- can you please also keep us updated too & good luck x


----------



## SweetJennie

I just wanted to give you ladies a little update. Apparently the 4 mill count from the Aug SA was wrong. It was actually 10 mill which may not seem like much but it was a huge difference to me. Makes me believe all the vitamins I put OH on may be working. 

We also seen the FS. As soon as I can lose 40 lbs we can start treatment. Not sure yet what that treatment will be (FS said she will probably recommend IVF once she gets the rest of the tests back) but unfortunately there is no way we can afford that right now. Really hoping we can push for IUI. I will know more in a couple of weeks and will give you ladies an update.


----------



## SLD

1st SA: Volume=1.2, Count=30 million, motility=10%
2nd SA: Volume=1.3, Count=42 million, Motility=20%
3rd SA: Volume=1.5, count=8 million, Motility=20%
4th SA= Volume=1.4,count=28million, motility=45%
5th SA=Volume=1.4, count=38 million, motility=48%
6th SA=Volume=1.5, count=52million, motility=73%
7th SA=Volume=1.6, count=102 million, motility=77%

All other number, PH, morph, etc. were all normal. Our issue was count and motility, but since the vitamins and varicocele surgery, the numbers improved dramatically!! I will never, ever listen to a doctor again who says there is nothing you can do to improve sperm count--you absolutely can in some cases and my DH definitely did!!!


----------



## scerena

omg wow!
What vitamins was your oh taking? congrats hun thats something to celebrate :) x


----------



## lullabybarb

Hi Ladies:wave:

I hope you dont mind me joining in? its just my DH has a lsc and i was wondering if anyone can advise me if there is anything he can take to help? also im coming up ovulation and not sure how often to :sex: i have heard different storys some saying every other day and others saying everyday:wacko: sorry for this being tmi but my DH does not produce much at all:cry: any advice would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Traskey

Some people have seen improvements using something like Wellman Conception. It's worth a try although some of the doses can be a little low. Others go straight to the individual ones and just take specifics. We went for the all in one but there are others on here with more knowledge than I on this one. 

Good luck!


----------



## lullabybarb

Traskey said:


> Some people have seen improvements using something like Wellman Conception. It's worth a try although some of the doses can be a little low. Others go straight to the individual ones and just take specifics. We went for the all in one but there are others on here with more knowledge than I on this one.
> 
> Good luck!


Is the Wellman a natural form? only dh is on a lot of medication after having a double transplant and he is also diabetic on insulin.

Thankyou for your reply:hugs: im really scared that we are not going to be able to have a child together with his lsc and my age:cry: and dh wont consider anything else except concieving naturally! :nope: this is only our 2nd month ttc and im putting so much pressure on myself, i have been advised to abstain from :sex: for 3-4 days before ovulation and more if possible and i have seen lots of pregnancy charts on ff with ladies my age and their partners with lsc and even low motility and they only bd once:wacko: i so want to go for it but also worried i wont be giving it our best shot!


----------



## Mturner0630

Hello, Do you ladies mind me joining in? Dh has sperm issues 35mil count, 35% motility, 1+ motility rate. The only month we got pregnant he was taking 2000mg of vitamin C a day, we have him on numerous vitamins trying to get them up. I am starting Soy next cycle, I know I am ovulating but I know its not a strong ovulation. praying it helps!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Hello, Ladies! Sorry to be away for almost a month. It is a long complicated story I won't bore you with. I'll just say that my DH and I have been moving completely back into my late Mother's home for now. We still have boxes stacked up to the ceiling and so much work to left to do. This has been where a lot of the stress I mentioned in my last post has been coming from. 

This month, I started using the Instead Softcup. The very first day we tried using the Softcup, we :sex: and then he slid it in for me. Next, for two days in a row, my hubby deposited his :spermy: directly into the cup. The first time, he just inserted it with just his :spermy:. The following day, I added some sperm friendly lubricant in with him before DH inserted the Softcup. For the rest of these days, we :sex: and then hubby inserts the Softcup. 

As far as I can tell, he does a great job inserting the cup because I can't feel a thing all day. I leave it in for 12 hours, and hubby removes it for me. It really suctions itself to me since my DH really has to pull to get it loose. :blush:

We always look at it when he pulls it out. I see what looks like my CM hanging from the side of the cup and some inside the cup. (It is clear and stretchy between my fingers.) Sometimes, I see what must be his seminal fluid in the cup. (It has a off whitish color to it and a couple of times, I haven't seen really anything in the cup.) 

I've been using the Softcup for several days now. Going by the American Pregnancy.Org website ovualtion calendar, it says that I could be ovulating starting from October 22nd to November 1st if my cycle is 29 days. (My cycle is regular but it can vary between 28 to 32 days.)

I always have a little worry that we put the cup in wrong and created a barrier instead but one thing I've noticed seems to be a good sign to me. Remember how I've confided to you all that I seem to have so much still left in me when I wipe after using the bathroom, even hours later? (Sorry, TMI, again. :winkwink:) Since the first day we've used the Softcups, when I go to wipe, there is nothing there except urine. My lubrication isn't even there when I wipe. :bodyb:


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Hubby was supposed to have his 3 month check-up with our RE on October 28th. The doctor called the day before to change the appointment to Monday. Instead, we are now seeing the doctor on 11-11-11. :wacko:

I am interested to see if our RE will automatically schedule DH for another SA or will I have to ask for one. Hubby and I are curious to see if he's had any more improvements. It has been almost 4 months since he has been wearing boxers and taking his Alive! Men's Energy vitamins, fish oil, Fertility Blend and Motility Boost. I was thinking of ordering Count Boost as well. He just finished taking Lipitor and is almost finished with the 30 day supply of the Axiron 2% pump he was using. 

I'll still let you know how the appointment goes and the results of his bloodwork and the SA if we can get one.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Ladies, I need your opinion. I hope to ask our RE about something I've noticed with my DH. I want to ask our RE in private because I don't want to possibly embarrass hubby.

When I wrote about using the Instead Softcups, I mentioned that for two days, my DH had deposited his :spermy: directly into the cup. I noticed that he didn't come close to what I remember his normal ejaculate amount could be. (Here comes way TMI, but I can't help it. :blush:) When we couldn't :sex: and I would pleasure him with my hands, he used to shoot long distances and have an awful lot coming out. For the last two or three years, he oozes out more than shoots. I don't think that he shoots as he used to either. I've noticed that his amount has gotten really small.

I don't know if it's the stress we're under with moving, his school, etc. and/or his lower Testosterone level. (The Axiron hasn't done anything for him that he can tell physically. He still feels tired and achy with no energy.)

I worry about his prostate. He'll be 38 in 2012. I've asked him if he's had any problems such as pain or starting or stopping. He said that he only has had one problem recently starting to urinate. He was at school last month and had to wait a few minutes to get going. I don't think that is anything to be concerned about. He and I don't like using public restrooms. Also, I've had that situation happen to me many times in a public restroom and last time I checked I don't have a prostate. :shrug:

I wonder if I should have him go see a urologist. Does he need one if he's already seeing my RE?

What opinions do you ladies have? I think I'll e-mail our RE a few days before our rescheduled appointment and see if he'll reply.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Ladies,

Here are the results of DH's third semen analysis taken on November 15th &#8211;

PH &#8211; 8.0 - Normal 7.2 to 8.0
Volume 2.5 &#8211; Normal 1 to 6 ml
Concentration &#8211; 19.0 &#8211; Normal greater than 20 million
Motility (%) &#8211; 58 &#8211; Normal greater than 50%
Progression &#8211; Normal greater than 25% A or 50 % A+B
A= Rapid Progression = 26
B= Slow or Sluggish = 21
C= Non-Progression = 11
D= Non-Motile = 42
Morphology (by Krueger strict criteria*) *Very poor fertilization may occur with less than 5% normal forms &#8211; 3%
Total Motile Sperm &#8211; 28.0 &#8211; Normal greater than 20 million
Liquefied within 30 minutes &#8211; yes
Viscosity &#8211; Normal
Appearance &#8211; Less Opaque
Cell Debris &#8211; No
Cell Clumps &#8211; No
Agglutination &#8211; None

Here are the results of the first semen analysis taken on June 1st &#8211;

PH &#8211; 8.3 - Normal 7.2 to 8.0
Volume 2.0 &#8211; Normal 1 to 6 ml
Concentration &#8211; 6.0 &#8211; Normal greater than 20 million
Motility (%) &#8211; 50 &#8211; Normal greater than 50%
Progression &#8211; Normal greater than 25% A or 50 % A+B
A= Rapid Progression = 10
B= Slow or Sluggish = 30
C= Non-Progression = 10
D= Non-Motile = 50
Morphology (by Krueger strict criteria*) *Very poor fertilization may occur with less than 5% normal forms &#8211; 4%
Total Motile Sperm &#8211; 6.0 &#8211; Normal greater than 20 million
Liquefied within 30 minutes &#8211; yes
Viscosity &#8211; Normal
Appearance &#8211; Less Opaque
Cell Debris &#8211; No
Cell Clumps &#8211; No
Agglutination &#8211; None
Comment: Oligozoospermia

Here are the results of the second semen analysis taken on July 15th &#8211;

PH &#8211; 8.0 - Normal 7.2 to 8.0
Volume 2.0 &#8211; Normal 1 to 6 ml
Concentration &#8211; 10.0 &#8211; Normal greater than 20 million
Motility (%) &#8211; 41 &#8211; Normal greater than 50%
Progression &#8211; Normal greater than 25% A or 50 % A+B
A= Rapid Progression = 10
B= Slow or Sluggish = 22
C= Non-Progression = 9
D= Non-Motile = 59
Morphology (by Krueger strict criteria*) *Very poor fertilization may occur with less than 5% normal forms &#8211; 2%
Total Motile Sperm &#8211; 8.0 &#8211; Normal greater than 20 million
Liquefied within 30 minutes &#8211; yes
Viscosity &#8211; Normal
Appearance &#8211; Normal
Cell Debris &#8211; No
Cell Clumps &#8211; No
Agglutination &#8211; None

We couldn't believe our eyes when we saw the results of his latest SA. All we've done since his second SA is hubby has continued to wear boxers, had a bad tooth removed, had three cavities filled, and had his teeth cleaned. He takes Fertility Blend, Motility Boost, Count Boost, Alive! Men's Multivitamin, and Fish Oil. I just bought the GNC Ultra Men's vitamins for DH to take when his Alive! vitamins run out. He finished taking the Lipitor awhile back and is almost out of the Axiron. The doctor was talking about switching him to the Androgel but wanted to see his test results first.


----------



## MrsEvans

I just wanted to tell you guys that i've just found out im pregnant!
I guess the long list of supplements my OH is on has worked

and Georgiabelle I think you finding out about dental issues helped so Thank you
my OH had a tooth taken out and 2 months later im pregnant 

we were due to start IVF in December but by some miracle I'm pregnant

Good Luck ladies


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Mrs. Evans,

CONGRATULATIONS! I'm so happy for you. Wish this were video, so you could see the big smile I have from ear to ear. SMILE! :happydance:

God bless you and your husband and that precious miracle. :crib: Praying you have a happy healthy pregnancy. :hugs2:

Again, CONGRATULATIONS! :cloud9:


----------



## MrsEvans

Thank you Hon

after 3 years and 22 perfectly timed cycles, I'm in shock and on cloud nine


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies I've not posted on hear for ages!! But I'm so glad I popped in! Mrs Evans congratulations I'm so pleased! Xxxx

Good luck to everyone else!!


----------



## scerena

Congrats MrsEvans :) have a h&h 9 months :)

Oh went to the fs the other day and he said he wants him to stop the testosterone the urologist gave him as testosterone can make your spem count worse as your body stops producing it naturally... I'm hoping he will rebound and the sperm count goes up! Heard so many stories about infertility due to testosterone and even the fs said it can happen...

I'm scared! He had to stop for a week and then get a sa and blood teat done we should get the results during the week- I am actually bricking it :cry: 

Anyone had experience of this?
X


----------



## wannabeprego

MrsEvans said:


> I just wanted to tell you guys that i've just found out im pregnant!
> I guess the long list of supplements my OH is on has worked
> 
> and Georgiabelle I think you finding out about dental issues helped so Thank you
> my OH had a tooth taken out and 2 months later im pregnant
> 
> we were due to start IVF in December but by some miracle I'm pregnant
> 
> Good Luck ladies

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/55c65492-2.gif


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Scerena,

You remember that my husband was put on Axiron 2% Testosterone Gel? He is almost out of it now and, to tell you the truth, he wasn't as diligent about using it as he could have been. He skipped a day or two sometimes in between doses. The Axiron never made him feel better. He did have a much improved SA, but I wonder if that was because of his bad tooth being removed, his cavities filled, and his teeth cleaned. I've also made sure he has fish oil, a multi-vitamin, Fertility Blend, Motility Boost, and now Count Boost. 

Our RE has talked about putting him on Androgel because, supposedly, my insurance doesn't cover Axiron. (That's not what my insurance told me in July, though.) I've been nervous about DH being on any Testosterone for the same reason you wrote about. I've read that the replacement therapy causes lower sperm counts or no sperm being produced. I've especially read that about Androgel. I'm hoping that our RE decides against the Androgel. I'll try to talk to him about it if he does mention it. A problem with our RE is that he is a really great doctor, but he has many patients and doesn't always want or have time to pay attention to what you try to discuss with him. 

Please share with us, if you want to, the results of your husband's tests. I'm praying that it will be good news. :hug:


----------



## scerena

I remember you saying Hun! I hope the tests will be good news fx'd but I'm preparing myself for the worse... I'm so scared :cry:
I will definately share the Results!
I cannot believe my fs let him take it still from the appointment before when he realised the urologist put him on it... He could have stopped him then... But my fs is the sam doesn't have a lot of time...

I've ordered som maca and he has been taking horny goat weed for a few days as I heard these two can help, waiting on his l-Arginine to come too and he takes wellman conception too

I'm preparing myself for the worse and considerig egg sharing...
X


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Scerena,

We are so much alike. I have come to a point in my life where I naturally expect the worst to happen with every situation. :growlmad: I was prepared for and kept telling my hubby that I naturally expected his SA to come back with no sperm at all. 

You're in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs: Maybe you will have a wonderful surprise. :spermy:

What was the strength of the Testosterone tablets that your husband was taking? The Axiron Gel, my DH was swiping under his arm was a 2% dose each night.

I tell my husband that if there was some way I could give him a transfusion of the extra Testosterone my body makes, it would be an answer to both of our problems. LOL! :dohh:


----------



## scerena

Hey :)
Not sure on the amount I will look when I am back from work...
I wish I could give him some of this pcos testosterone lol! 

We are very alike! When is your oh doing another sa? I hope a miracle happens for us both! I will definately be keeping you updated!
I'm preparing myself that it might have to be ivf and if I egg share I can help someone finding it hard to conceive like us and it will also help me financially
X


----------



## scerena

Striant sr 30mg mucoadhesive buccal tablets (testosterone) is the name of the tablets he was taking x


----------



## goodies

Mrs evans wot vitamins was ur hubby on and wot was his numbers x


----------



## MrsEvans

1st test 2ml 2nd test 2.5ml 3rd test 2.5ml
19million per ml 38 million per ml 44.8 million per ml
total count 38 million total count 95million total count 114million

Motility
A 6% A 4%
B 24% B 31 %
C 24% C 11%
D 46% d 54%

Morphology 3%
Athenozoospermia

Arginine&#8212;Take 4 gr daily. Needed to produce sperm. If the sperm count is below 10 million per ml, arginine probably will not provide any benefit.
Coenzyme Q10&#8212;Take 200 mg daily. Increases sperm count and motility.
Flaxseed oil&#8212;Take 1 tbsp daily. Is a source of essential fatty acids.
L-carnitine&#8212;Take 3&#8211;4 grams daily. Required for normal sperm function.
Selenium&#8212;Take 200 mcg daily. Improves sperm motility.
Vitamin B complex 100mg
Vitamin C&#8212; 6000 mg 
Vitamin E&#8212;Take 400 IUs 2 times daily. Is an antioxidant and improves sperms' ability to impregnate.
Zinc&#8212;Take 30 mg 2 times daily. Required for a healthy male reproductive system and sperm production.
Folic Acid 400mg
pycengol 200mg for morph

The last test we had for our IVF consultation my OHs result came back as normal 68% motility A and B, 112 million total count, we didnt get the morphlogy it just said normal. I firmly believe i am pregnant due to the supplements and dental work. after 8 months and one tooth removed we are pregnant and just before IVF

also i found the cheapest place to by vits was iherb.com

Good Luck ladies

I


----------



## Imaan

MrsEvans said:


> 1st test 2ml 2nd test 2.5ml 3rd test 2.5ml
> 19million per ml 38 million per ml 44.8 million per ml
> total count 38 million total count 95million total count 114million
> 
> Motility
> A 6% A 4%
> B 24% B 31 %
> C 24% C 11%
> D 46% d 54%
> 
> Morphology 3%
> Athenozoospermia
> 
> ArginineTake 4 gr daily. Needed to produce sperm. If the sperm count is below 10 million per ml, arginine probably will not provide any benefit.
> Coenzyme Q10Take 200 mg daily. Increases sperm count and motility.
> Flaxseed oilTake 1 tbsp daily. Is a source of essential fatty acids.
> L-carnitineTake 34 grams daily. Required for normal sperm function.
> SeleniumTake 200 mcg daily. Improves sperm motility.
> Vitamin B complex 100mg
> Vitamin C 6000 mg
> Vitamin ETake 400 IUs 2 times daily. Is an antioxidant and improves sperms' ability to impregnate.
> ZincTake 30 mg 2 times daily. Required for a healthy male reproductive system and sperm production.
> Folic Acid 400mg
> pycengol 200mg for morph
> 
> The last test we had for our IVF consultation my OHs result came back as normal 68% motility A and B, 112 million total count, we didnt get the morphlogy it just said normal. I firmly believe i am pregnant due to the supplements and dental work. after 8 months and one tooth removed we are pregnant and just before IVF
> 
> also i found the cheapest place to by vits was iherb.com
> 
> Good Luck ladies
> 
> I

Hun it's just so wonderful. Your dh's results are absolutely amazing! was he taking the supplements individually? my DH would never be able to take all those. I already have him on Fertility Plus for Men, 1000mg vit C, Co-Enzyme Q10, High strength cod liver oil.


----------



## MrsEvans

yes he was taking them individually. i bought one of those medicine dispensers for old people. It has morning, noon, evening, and night he had about 6 tablets in each :)

I looked at fertility plus its ok but the amounts werent high enough to improve motility greatly.

Imaan what was your husbands issue? in my head i thought it was count? if it is he needs more vit c atleast 4000mg


----------



## Imaan

MrsEvans said:


> yes he was taking them individually. i bought one of those medicine dispensers for old people. It has morning, noon, evening, and night he had about 6 tablets in each :)
> 
> I looked at fertility plus its ok but the amounts werent high enough to improve motility greatly.
> 
> Imaan what was your husbands issue? in my head i thought it was count? if it is he needs more vit c atleast 4000mg

Oh you dh is so good :) bless him. My husband wouldn't go near one of those things lol. He totally freeked out when he saw the 3 lots of tablets I had lined up for him. I will tell him your story however and see what he thinks. The Fertility Plus are pricey. How much were you paying on average per month for all of those? 

Is it safe to take 4000mg Vit C? 

Hub has issues with count... it was 20 million and of those, 400,000 were normal. Viscosity was also high.


----------



## MrsEvans

It is safe my OH has had no side effects

also zinc 60mg plus folic acid 400mg increases sperm count very quickly but you need to take both together.

I think you should consider just buying your OH a really good multi vit and adding Zinc, folic acid and lots of Vit c

sign up to fertilichat.com in the male infertility section ask Rich about supplements i swear that guy taught me so much. he has helped loads of people improve sperm and get BFPs


----------



## Imaan

MrsEvans said:


> It is safe my OH has had no side effects
> 
> also zinc 60mg plus folic acid 400mg increases sperm count very quickly but you need to take both together.
> 
> I think you should consider just buying your OH a really good multi vit and adding Zinc, folic acid and lots of Vit c
> 
> sign up to fertilichat.com in the male infertility section ask Rich about supplements i swear that guy taught me so much. he has helped loads of people improve sperm and get BFPs

Oooo thank you hun. I will talk to my dh now to see if he is willing to do that. He blooming well should be giving that I'll be undergoing much worse if we need to go for IVF! 

I do recall a mention of this Rich guy before... the sperm expert lol. That's fantastic... I'll check that out.. and I'm saving all your messages in a word doc so I don't forget about all these fantastic tips and sites you are sharing. 
Thank you, so much x


----------



## MrsEvans

hahaha Yes he really is. i'd love to meet him to give him the biggest hug

When we got our first result in March and the lab guy said i think IVF is your only option i cried for days.

It hasnt been easy and has cost £100s of pounds but im glad i followed Richs advice and stuck with the vitamins for so long. he did say it would take about 6 months to see real improvements too


----------



## scerena

Well oh phoned the doc for results! 
She wasn't very helpful he has to wait until his docs appointment on Monday!
BUT... She did say they was normal :) but he has a bit of clumping and White cells? Anyone had experience with this? I'm just glad they're normal I was expecting a 0.5mil or something... 
I will tell you the results properly when he gets them printed Monday I hope the results are normal as some of these docs don't have a clue!
X


----------



## MrsEvans

scerena said:


> Well oh phoned the doc for results!
> She wasn't very helpful he has to wait until his docs appointment on Monday!
> BUT... She did say they was normal :) but he has a bit of clumping and White cells? Anyone had experience with this? I'm just glad they're normal I was expecting a 0.5mil or something...
> I will tell you the results properly when he gets them printed Monday I hope the results are normal as some of these docs don't have a clue!
> X

Hi Scerena

white blood cells are usually treated with antibiotics, i think its quick and easy to correct :)
White Blood Cells:
The semen may contain a high number of white blood cells, which may be an indication of either infection or inflammation. White blood cells are considered significant if more than one million are found in each milliliter of the ejaculate.


----------



## scerena

Thanks Hun :)
He took antibiotics for it months ago I'm thinking Mayr they wasn't effective enough hopefully the doc can give him some different ones, also vit c can help stop sperm stick together so I will be getting oh a high dosage tomorrow :)
I hope things start to look up and I hope his count is normal- it's going to be a long wait until Monday x


----------



## Imaan

Hi Mrs Evans,

I hope you're well :) I contacted Rich today so just waiting for him to get back to me. My dh is going to have yet 'another' semen analysis done in a couple of weeks so I am going to get Rich to interpret the results for me (if he agrees) and then let me know which vitamins he can take. 

I checked out that site that you ordered your vits from. I noticed that it's a US site. Did you have to pay extra for P&P? and how long did delivery take?

Thanks Mrs E ;) xx


----------



## MrsEvans

I order on a monday and get them by Thursday or Friday. I've paid duty twice and it was about £11 pounds each time. I was spending on average over £90 so i did expect to always pay some duty.
there shipping costs are really cheap and its DHL i think $15 an order

Brilliant news about Rich i hope he helps and you never know your OH new results may of improved I pray they have :thumbup:

also i found the royal jelly tablets really helped my cervical mucus and its meant to be great for egg quality too
https://www.iherb.com/Y-S-Organic-Bee-Farms-100-Pure-Royal-Jelly-75-Capsules/23670?at=0


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Scerena,

Congratulations on the good news that your DH's results were normal! I hope you will share with us the results of his appointment Monday. 

I promise I was thinking about you both. I'm sorry I haven't posted in a few days. Hubby and I have still been trying to finish unpacking but have a long way to go. 

Our RE said that he was going to call us when he got the results of DH's blood work and that should have been November 14th. Haven't heard from him at all. I decided to wait to see if he calls. If he doesn't call at all then I also have my biannual appointment with our RE on December 16th.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Ladies,

Yesterday, I stumbled across this product -

https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/progesterone-cream.html

What do you think of about this cream and would you try it? :shrug:


----------



## scerena

Hi here are the results-

Volume- 1.4ml
Liquefaction- yes
Viscous- no
Sperm concentration- 34 million per ml (yay highest yet)

Percentage motile- 38%
percentage progressively motile 35%
Forward progression rating- moderate

Morphology 93% abnormal (which is better than before)
antisperm antibodies IgG 0% binding
Aggregation and agglutination- 20

(normal ranges: count >15/ml, motility >40%, progressive motility >32%, abnormal forms <96%)

Comments: normal count with borderline motility. Some White blood cells still present (6M/ml). Lots of debris and some aggregation/ agglutination.


Well I guess at least the count has gone up! I'm happy with that!
Georgiabelle where have you been as you said you were unpacking? I would phone up now if I was you, you have been very patient Hun your RE may have forgotten x


----------



## goodies

what was ur previous numbers xx


----------



## scerena

1st count- 0.5mil
2nd count- 28mil
3rd count-15mil
4th count- 34 mil

so big improvement on the count and the morphology last time was like 98% I think and this time it was 93%
Motility has gone down this time though...
but oh is on-
wellman conception
horny goat weed
maca
1000mg vit c
l-arginine

before that he was only on testosterone and wellman, so these past couple of weeks we have added the others... x


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Scerena,

My DH and I have been moving completely back into my late Mother's home for now. My older sister passed away on March 3rd. She had been having recurring problems with her legs and her ability to get around was seriously curtailed at times. I didn't feel comfortable leaving her alone for long periods of time. 

In April 2009, DH and I rented an apartment. This was to be our first home together. While 98% of hubby's belongings were at the apartment, half of my things were at the apartment and the other half was still at the house. 

My sister still lived in our late parents' house. She didn't want to live alone, so she did her best to make sure I couldn't move out. It is a sad, frustrating, wasteful, complicated, long story. 

As a result, DH and I paid rent on an apartment; we never lived in, until our second lease was up on October 31st. We still have boxes stacked up to the ceiling and so much work left to do. This has been where a lot of the stress I mentioned in my last post has been coming from. 

Congratulations on the increased count numbers! :happydance: Thank you for wanting to share the results with us.

Are you left wondering like I am, if the testosterone our husbands took had any influence on their increased counts? :shrug: :spermy: I dont know if the long overdue dental cleaning, the three cavities filled, and the bad tooth pulled, is alone what caused the large increases in DHs SA.


----------



## scerena

Sorry to hear all you have been through :hugs: I'm here if you ever need to talk and try not to stress too much 

Yes I am left wondering- I've heard dental work can help also- what was your oh's latest count?
X


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Scerena,

Thank you! I'll always be here, too, if you need a shoulder to lean on. :hugs: I always say that God gave us two ears and one mouth for a reason. :thumbup:

Here are the results of DH's third semen analysis taken on November 15th 

PH  8.0 - Normal 7.2 to 8.0
Volume 2.5  Normal 1 to 6 ml
Concentration  19.0  Normal greater than 20 million
Motility (%)  58  Normal greater than 50%
Progression  Normal greater than 25% A or 50 % A+B
A= Rapid Progression = 26
B= Slow or Sluggish = 21
C= Non-Progression = 11
D= Non-Motile = 42
Morphology (by Krueger strict criteria*) *Very poor fertilization may occur with less than 5% normal forms  3%
Total Motile Sperm  28.0  Normal greater than 20 million
Liquefied within 30 minutes  yes
Viscosity  Normal
Appearance  Less Opaque
Cell Debris  No
Cell Clumps  No
Agglutination  None

We couldn't believe our eyes when we saw the results of his latest SA. :flasher:

His other two SAs looked like this - 
Here are the results of the first semen analysis taken on June 1st  

PH  8.3 - Normal 7.2 to 8.0
Volume 2.0  Normal 1 to 6 ml
Concentration  6.0  Normal greater than 20 million
Motility (%)  50  Normal greater than 50%
Progression  Normal greater than 25% A or 50 % A+B
A= Rapid Progression = 10
B= Slow or Sluggish = 30
C= Non-Progression = 10
D= Non-Motile = 50
Morphology (by Krueger strict criteria*) *Very poor fertilization may occur with less than 5% normal forms  4%
Total Motile Sperm  6.0  Normal greater than 20 million
Liquefied within 30 minutes  yes
Viscosity  Normal
Appearance  Less Opaque
Cell Debris  No
Cell Clumps  No
Agglutination  None
Comment: Oligozoospermia

Here are the results of the second semen analysis taken on July 15th  

PH  8.0 - Normal 7.2 to 8.0
Volume 2.0  Normal 1 to 6 ml
Concentration  10.0  Normal greater than 20 million
Motility (%)  41  Normal greater than 50%
Progression  Normal greater than 25% A or 50 % A+B
A= Rapid Progression = 10
B= Slow or Sluggish = 22
C= Non-Progression = 9
D= Non-Motile = 59
Morphology (by Krueger strict criteria*) *Very poor fertilization may occur with less than 5% normal forms  2%
Total Motile Sperm  8.0  Normal greater than 20 million
Liquefied within 30 minutes  yes
Viscosity  Normal
Appearance  Normal
Cell Debris  No
Cell Clumps  No
Agglutination  None

Since the second SA, hubby has continued to wear boxers, had a bad tooth removed, had three cavities filled, and had his teeth cleaned. He takes Fertility Blend, Motility Boost, Count Boost, Alive! Men's Multivitamin, and Fish Oil. I just bought the GNC Ultra Men's vitamins for DH to take when his Alive! vitamins run out. He finished taking the Lipitor awhile back and is almost out of the Axiron. The doctor was talking about switching him to the Androgel but wanted to see his test results first.

His first blood work has looked like this - 
We got his blood work back and his testosterone was on the lower end of the range  213.6 in a range of 175.0 to 781.0. His Luteinizing Hormone (LH) was 2.3 in a range of 2.4 to 5.9. The biggest surprise was his cholesterol level  

Cholesterol  306 - normal is less than 200
HDL  46  normal is greater than or equal to 46
Chol/HDL Ratio  6.65  normal is less than 5.0
Triglyceride  478  normal less than 150
VLDL, Calculated  96  normal less than 30
LDL  0.00 unable to calculate LDL because of high Triglycerides.

Everything else looked good on his results. His blood pressure was really good. That was a relief because high blood pressure runs in his family.

The last blood work, done on November 11th was 
The doctor had a lipid profile done and also checked his Testosterone, free and total with sex hormone binding globulin. 

Cholesterol  226 - normal is less than 200
HDL  45  normal is greater than or equal to 46
Chol/HDL Ratio  5.0  normal is less than 5.0
Triglyceride  223  normal less than 150
VLDL, Calculated  44.6  normal less than 30
LDL  136.4.

His Testosterone, total was 356.9 in a reference range of 300.0-890.0. His Testosterone, free was 75.6 in a reference range of 47.0-244.0. His Sex Hormone Binding Globulin was 30.2 in a reference range of 11.0-80.0.


----------



## scerena

I'm no good with the blood work side of things but a great improvement with his sa result Hunni :)
When's the next sa?
I hope our oh's sa's keep improving :) 
It's a nice shock for once isn't it instead of coming from the fs in tears!
Thanks I will be here anytime you need a chat also and I like the saying Hun I will be using that!
X


----------



## goodies

well my hubbys count went up 1 million and his motilty up 10%

doesnt sound alot but he was only on his vits about 8 weeks when he did the test

he has ran out of selenium tho so hasnt took it for almost 2 weeks
we will go buy more on friday tho x


----------



## scerena

That's great Hun :)
So what's the count at the moment (well your last sa?)
What vits has your oh been taking?
X


----------



## goodies

His count went up from 19 million to 20
His motilty went up from 40% to 50%
but his morph stayed at 1% but has previously been 2% 

He is on wellman
Selenium
Multi vit 
Extra stong zinc
And 1000mg vit c xx


----------



## scerena

That's good though Hun he has a normal count now :) I'm glad my oh is normal now lol makes things a bit better! X


----------



## MrsEvans

Hi Ladies

so glad you guys are seeing improvements. I just remembered i bought pycnogenol its suppose to be really good for morphology. its expensive though but it may be worth a try
My OH took it for 6 weeks in July to August

Good Luck
xxxx


----------



## lucythehamste

My partner never had any testing or blood work done, and I'm not sure if it was just me either but he smoked and a lot. He smoked cigarettes and marijuana. It's been hard to quit and I've been as supportive as I can. I started taking metformin xr two months ago and he quit smoking COMPLETELY about a month ago. I just got my BFP. I don't know if it's the metformin or a combination of both, but that's what I'd like to think!


----------



## goodies

i think wellman has that in mrsevans xx


----------



## cosita

Hi ladies, 
We are currently trying to build up my husband's spermcount. After having being diagnosed with azoospermia in the first SA, we are more hopeful after the 2nd SA showed some sperm (less than 2million). I have been reading through the thread, although not all of it, and am curious to know what is your taking on the dentist visit thing? Is it just a theory or is there something behind it? 
My DH has started taking vitamins but they cost 94euros!! We live in Spain and this is what the andrologist recommended. Later on I will post the exact vitamins and amounts, its outrageous money!
Thanks a lot


----------



## MrsEvans

cosita said:


> Hi ladies,
> We are currently trying to build up my husband's spermcount. After having being diagnosed with azoospermia in the first SA, we are more hopeful after the 2nd SA showed some sperm (less than 2million). I have been reading through the thread, although not all of it, and am curious to know what is your taking on the dentist visit thing? Is it just a theory or is there something behind it?
> My DH has started taking vitamins but they cost 94euros!! We live in Spain and this is what the andrologist recommended. Later on I will post the exact vitamins and amounts, its outrageous money!
> Thanks a lot

Hi Cosita

I really think its worth exploring the effects tooth decay can have on sperm. I cant say for sure but after Georgia belle posted up the info and my OH had a tooth removed his sperm improved and i got a BFP. it could of been the tooth or supplements but its worth getting both in order because IVF is more expensive

xxx


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Hi, Cosita! Welcome to the board!

My husband's count improved as well since he had a long overdue cleaning, 3 cavities filled, and a bad tooth removed. We saw dramatic results in his SA - 

Here are the results of DH's third semen analysis taken on November 15th 

PH  8.0 - Normal 7.2 to 8.0
Volume 2.5  Normal 1 to 6 ml
Concentration  19.0  Normal greater than 20 million
Motility (%)  58  Normal greater than 50%
Progression  Normal greater than 25% A or 50 % A+B
A= Rapid Progression = 26
B= Slow or Sluggish = 21
C= Non-Progression = 11
D= Non-Motile = 42
Morphology (by Krueger strict criteria*) *Very poor fertilization may occur with less than 5% normal forms  3%
Total Motile Sperm  28.0  Normal greater than 20 million
Liquefied within 30 minutes  yes
Viscosity  Normal
Appearance  Less Opaque
Cell Debris  No
Cell Clumps  No
Agglutination  None

We couldn't believe our eyes when we saw the results of his latest SA. 

Here are the results of the first semen analysis taken on June 1st  

PH  8.3 - Normal 7.2 to 8.0
Volume 2.0  Normal 1 to 6 ml
Concentration  6.0  Normal greater than 20 million
Motility (%)  50  Normal greater than 50%
Progression  Normal greater than 25% A or 50 % A+B
A= Rapid Progression = 10
B= Slow or Sluggish = 30
C= Non-Progression = 10
D= Non-Motile = 50
Morphology (by Krueger strict criteria*) *Very poor fertilization may occur with less than 5% normal forms  4%
Total Motile Sperm  6.0  Normal greater than 20 million
Liquefied within 30 minutes  yes
Viscosity  Normal
Appearance  Less Opaque
Cell Debris  No
Cell Clumps  No
Agglutination  None
Comment: Oligozoospermia

Here are the results of the second semen analysis taken on July 15th  

PH  8.0 - Normal 7.2 to 8.0
Volume 2.0  Normal 1 to 6 ml
Concentration  10.0  Normal greater than 20 million
Motility (%)  41  Normal greater than 50%
Progression  Normal greater than 25% A or 50 % A+B
A= Rapid Progression = 10
B= Slow or Sluggish = 22
C= Non-Progression = 9
D= Non-Motile = 59
Morphology (by Krueger strict criteria*) *Very poor fertilization may occur with less than 5% normal forms  2%
Total Motile Sperm  8.0  Normal greater than 20 million
Liquefied within 30 minutes  yes
Viscosity  Normal
Appearance  Normal
Cell Debris  No
Cell Clumps  No
Agglutination  None

My DH has also been on a low dose Testosterone gel, vitamins, and fertility supplements. 

He suffers a lot with his sinuses and now I'm wondering if we could get that under control would we see even more improvements. I've been meaning to do some research about sinus problems and fertility. (I wonder if the real cause behind my hubby's sinus discomfort is a deviated septum. Hubby said he doesn't remember sinus problems growing up. He was hit in the face with a basketball as a teenager. One of the causes of a deviated septum can be trauma to the nose.)


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Scerena, =D&gt;

Not sure when our RE will order another SA. Still haven't heard from his office about hubby's next appointment. Good thing, I see our RE on December 16th. If we didn't have this appointment so soon after DH's appointment with him, I would have been calling his office. I'll be sure to post an update after my appointment.


----------



## scerena

GeorgiaBellle please keep me up to date about your appointment :)
And you must of been so happy when you got your ohs sa! Congrats fx'd for your :bfp: 

7 days until my operation I am so so nervous!
Xxx


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Scerena,

God bless you on your surgery. I'm thinking and praying for you and your husband. [-o&lt; You will be in His hands and all will go well. I'm especially praying that this will lead to a BFP. It will probably be something so ridiculously simple to. :hugs:


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Good Morning, Ladies! 

A few days ago, I came across this PDF on-line and was impressed what a good resource it was for understanding Semen Analysis. 

https://www.micropticsl.com/res/downloads_scientific_information/semen_analysis_guide.pdf

Maybe it will be helpful to the ladies who husbands are just starting taking SAs.


----------



## scerena

Aw thank you so much your are so kind!
I hope that it does end up something ever so simple and result in a :bfp:

How are you anyway?
x


----------



## Skoer1360

Hi girls :hi:

After 3 rounds of clomid and 3 bfn's, DH just made his appt for an SA and honestly I'm feeling like crap about it.. did anyone else feel the same? It just seems so awful and he's not exactly thrilled about it either (though he would rather just not talk about it).

I just feel so helpless! :sad1:


----------



## l8bloomer

Skoer1360 said:


> Hi girls :hi:
> 
> After 3 rounds of clomid and 3 bfn's, DH just made his appt for an SA and honestly I'm feeling like crap about it.. did anyone else feel the same? It just seems so awful and he's not exactly thrilled about it either (though he would rather just not talk about it).
> 
> I just feel so helpless! :sad1:

Hi Skoer, DH just agreed today to get an SA. He was also not thrilled. I empathized but felt we must both do what's necessary to get a LO. There's no time to waste because we're both in our 40's. I don't know how it works in your area but here in Canada, you get your specimen at home and drop it off at the lab within 2 hours. This may be TMI but he says I could help him with it. :blush:

My Dr today just mentioned that cell phones, stored in the pants pocket may affect male fertility. Has anyone else heard this?


----------



## Skoer1360

We're in our early 20's but I already know there's something wrong with me so we figure that this is the next step to make sure there's nothing wrong with him.. 

Ya, unfortunately we live out too far from the lab to be able to do the 'business' at home. :haha: But they did give the option for the non lubricated condom we could use! hahahha, I giggled over that part.. I have heard about the cellphone thing something about the heat messing with the testicles (I think, could be wrong but idk what else it could be :shrug: ).


----------



## scerena

:hi: girls!
Good luck with the results of your oh's sa's! I hope they have healthy spermies!
x


----------



## Hopingitwill

Hi girls. 
I am in my 12 month ttc. Dh has just sa done. He is 34 and I an 32 ( both in next couple of months). We are hoping for a referral. His sperm count was 22mil per ml, by his motility was 26% and his morphology 10%. They didn't go into detail about progressive etc... The doctor was going to refer us but we need to meet with the doctor that owns the practice which is happening on Monday. I just want to feel something is happening. I had an ultrasound done over summer because I went from regular periods to skipping for 3 months without reason. My uterus appeared normal but that is as far as our investigations have gone. Fx we all get bfp's soon x


----------



## jesica

hi there all i still dont seem to understand much about this whole thing thou been trying for 7 yrs 
my name is Jesica and i'm 28 yrs old hubby is 26yrs old and 
we have had 12 miscarriages together previously i had a stillbirth with exfiancee back in 2004 


but now we have actually ran into a small issue here are his test results from his 1st semen collection

Volume 2.0 Ml (2.0-6.0) 
Viscosity (low) (Low)
Liquefication complete 

non specific aggulation <10 % 
Motility 37% (>40%) 
Progressive 31% (>32%)
Immotile 63% 

smerm count 90 x10^6 /ml (20-250) 
abnormal forms 70% (0-70) 

sperm motility <40% is associated with decreased fertility.


the Dr was very hesitant to telling him the results to me it didnt look very good but to be hones i dont exactly understand much of this


----------



## justonexxx

Hey jesica :flower:

the sperm results actually look pretty good..

Volume 2.0 Ml (2.0-6.0) (normal)Viscosity (low) (Low)
Liquefication complete 

non specific aggulation <10 % 
Motility 37% (>40%) (not far off the normal range)Progressive 31% (>32%) Plus you are 1% off here so not much...the progressive are the good uns!

Immotile 63% 
smerm count 90 x10^6 /ml (20-250) (90 million per ml :thumbup:)abnormal forms 70% (0-70) (these are good results as anything 4% and over normal forms is considered normal so 96% abnormal...) In your case 30% are normal forms which is good
sperm motility <40% is associated with decreased fertility.


----------



## jesica

justonexxx said:


> Hey jesica :flower:
> 
> the sperm results actually look pretty good..
> 
> Volume 2.0 Ml (2.0-6.0) (normal)Viscosity (low) (Low)
> Liquefication complete
> 
> non specific aggulation <10 %
> Motility 37% (>40%) (not far off the normal range)Progressive 31% (>32%) Plus you are 1% off here so not much...the progressive are the good uns!
> 
> Immotile 63%
> smerm count 90 x10^6 /ml (20-250) (90 million per ml :thumbup:)abnormal forms 70% (0-70) (these are good results as anything 4% and over normal forms is considered normal so 96% abnormal...) In your case 30% are normal forms which is good
> sperm motility <40% is associated with decreased fertility.


i wish my body thought it differently thou seems to be liking the abnormal sperm :( after my 16 week pregnancy that was the furthest we got in 2008 
very rare and abnormal no legs everything else perfect dr was telling me that we should terminate and than the heart stopped beating on the screen of the Ultrasound :'(


----------



## justonexxx

jesica said:


> justonexxx said:
> 
> 
> Hey jesica :flower:
> 
> the sperm results actually look pretty good..
> 
> Volume 2.0 Ml (2.0-6.0) (normal)Viscosity (low) (Low)
> Liquefication complete
> 
> non specific aggulation <10 %
> Motility 37% (>40%) (not far off the normal range)Progressive 31% (>32%) Plus you are 1% off here so not much...the progressive are the good uns!
> 
> Immotile 63%
> smerm count 90 x10^6 /ml (20-250) (90 million per ml :thumbup:)abnormal forms 70% (0-70) (these are good results as anything 4% and over normal forms is considered normal so 96% abnormal...) In your case 30% are normal forms which is good
> sperm motility <40% is associated with decreased fertility.
> 
> 
> i wish my body thought it differently thou seems to be liking the abnormal sperm :( after my 16 week pregnancy that was the furthest we got in 2008
> very rare and abnormal no legs everything else perfect dr was telling me that we should terminate and than the heart stopped beating on the screen of the Ultrasound :'(Click to expand...

How awful for you jesica xxxx
Have you had any blood tests or investigations such as your AMH levels, FSH levels etc? :hugs:


----------



## jesica

justonexxx said:


> jesica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justonexxx said:
> 
> 
> Hey jesica :flower:
> 
> the sperm results actually look pretty good..
> 
> Volume 2.0 Ml (2.0-6.0) (normal)Viscosity (low) (Low)
> Liquefication complete
> 
> non specific aggulation <10 %
> Motility 37% (>40%) (not far off the normal range)Progressive 31% (>32%) Plus you are 1% off here so not much...the progressive are the good uns!
> 
> Immotile 63%
> smerm count 90 x10^6 /ml (20-250) (90 million per ml :thumbup:)abnormal forms 70% (0-70) (these are good results as anything 4% and over normal forms is considered normal so 96% abnormal...) In your case 30% are normal forms which is good
> sperm motility <40% is associated with decreased fertility.
> 
> 
> i wish my body thought it differently thou seems to be liking the abnormal sperm :( after my 16 week pregnancy that was the furthest we got in 2008
> very rare and abnormal no legs everything else perfect dr was telling me that we should terminate and than the heart stopped beating on the screen of the Ultrasound :'(Click to expand...
> 
> How awful for you jesica xxxx
> Have you had any blood tests or investigations such as your AMH levels, FSH levels etc? :hugs:Click to expand...

i have had 7 years worth of test and never heard of them terms can u dumb it down a little for me ? 
lol 

all my tests come back fine and even in the miscarriages after the d&c they say they are perfect


----------



## scerena

:hugs: sorry for your losses hun :hugs:

Your oh's results seem absolutely fine just motility which is pratically average and 90mil count is really good my oh's only 34mil i think the last one was... 
I really hope the docs help you more have you been to a fertility specialist?x


----------



## macca197831

Hey ladies, I was hoping you could help me with my husbands latest sperm results. His first SA was:

1.7ml
49 Million Count 
35% Motility 
Morphology - Normal

Second test was 

1.7ml
19 Million Count 
45% Motility 
Morphology - Normal

We were gutted to hear that his count had dropped but it seems that motility has improved quite a bit. He has a final SA to provide in January.

How bad/good are the second lot of results and do we have a good change of getting pregnant naturally with these numbers?

Any advise you can give would be hugely appreciated! :flower:


----------



## scerena

Your oh's motility is normal >40% is classed as normal on my oh's results.
His count is ok as oh fs says anything above 15mil is classed as normal (although some say 20mil) So it seems normal to me... 

My oh's latest SA was-

Volume- 1.4ml
Liquefaction- yes
Viscous- no
Sperm concentration- 34 million per ml (yay highest yet)

Percentage motile- 38%
percentage progressively motile 35%
Forward progression rating- moderate

Morphology 93% abnormal (which is better than before)
antisperm antibodies IgG 0% binding
Aggregation and agglutination- 20

(normal ranges: count >15/ml, motility >40%, progressive motility >32%, abnormal forms <96%)

So I dont think you have anything t wrry about really hun, relax, wait until your final SA as the count can always vary, even due to being ill.

My oh is taking-
Maca
1000mg vit c
Horney Goat Weed (increases blood flow)
l-arginine
wellman conception
NO hot baths and loose underwear...
x


----------



## Hopingitwill

Hi I posted my hubbies results above. Is 26% motility from a 22 sperm count and a10% morphology terrible. Could we still conceive naturally or is our only hope ivf? We have been referred to a fertility clinic and they are testing my progesterone levels next month. I have had an ultrasound and it said my tubes looked normal and my uterus was normal size but this is as far as investigations have gone. What is normally the process that I can expect in fertility clinic are they certain tests everyone gets done before ivf? Any advice would be appretiated. X


----------



## scerena

Hi hun!
To be honest the average motility is 40% some say 50% so 26% isnt too great :hugs:
22mil count is 'normal' so he has a normal count hun.
Morphology- is that 10% normal forms and 90% abnormal? If so that is good as anything <96% abnormal forma is considered normal also...

The tests we have had done at the fertility clinic were-
Numerous blood tests for hormone levels etc
Swabs to check for any infections
Sa's
Hycosy- dye through tubes to check for blockages

Is ivf what you are looking to do?
IUI is always another option...?

My fs tried me on clomid for a while and my oh had a borderline count, hes now normal...
I am having an op for further investigations...

The fs will help you and test to find if anything seems wrong with you- the first appointment is more to just find out more about you and oh and a little about how often you have sex and about any other pregnancies you have had...

Vitamins are always good hun for sperm i have wrote above what my oh takes- definately worth a go! Gl let us know how you get on x


----------



## tiatammy

Hi ladies I do hope you dont mind me joining in, Her is a little about me:I have a 19 year old daughter from a previous marriage and hubby has 3 children from previous marriage the yougest is 11 raising him as we speak. well had a tubal reversal in april of this year, with 7 and half inch tubes on each side, sergery went great, had sergery in Louiville Kentucky by Dr. Richard Levin, well still not pregnant after 7 months, Doc. is sending a order on monday for a sperm anaysis and I pray that the test comes back good, I have had fsh done to be sure I am not near menapause and I am not test came back great, and the temp charts doc. says looks great too, ovulation seems to be always anywhere between cycle days 10 and 12, I have anywhere between a 26 to a 28 day cycle, hubby is 50 and I am 40, recently hubby sugar test came back on the high side so now off to a 2 hr. gloucose test. anyone with hubby having high sugar levels or diabetic affecting the sperm count and what did you do to improve the counts? Sorry so long, but thought this would help with as much info as poss. about us. I really need help, and am really going to need it when the spem anaysis is done to understand it more, I am so scared what it may say, I did put hubby on 1000 mg of vit.c anf 50 mg zinc almost 2 months ago that was before doc. suggested the sperm anaysis I do hope I didnt cause a problem:shrug:Any suggestions would be greatly appreacited:hugs::test::test::hissy::hissy::xmas9::xmas4:


----------



## macca197831

Serena, thanks for your relpy! How long have you been TTC? 

I have my husband on the following right now:

Wellman Conception
Vitamin B12 
L carntine
Macca

We also visited Napiers Natural Fertility Centre last month and got lots of good advice on nutrition and things to avoid etc although they didnt really tell me anything I hadnt read online. They did however, recommend accupuncture for my husband as they say it can really improve motility and count. We are going to try it in January and then do another SA to see if it has made a difference!!!


----------



## mummaiwannabe

my bubbys numbers in jan where
volume 2ml
count 19ml
motility 40%
morph 1%

he then started vits in mrch
and his april numbers were

volume 3ml
count 20mill
motility 50%
morph 1%

so after 5 weeks his numbers were up abit

he is on
wellman conception
zinc 15mg
selenium 200mg
vit c 1000mg
and a multi vit xx


----------



## justonexxx

Thats great :happydance:

I give my hubby additional zinc and vitamin C :winkwink:

Hoping one can make it to my egg!


----------



## Imaan

Hi ladies,

Just a quick message to let you know my dh's results. 

In March his count was 20 million but of those only 400,000 were normal (she didn't give me the breakdown of the results as it was done through the NHS). He then had another April and the results were the same. 

We then got him taking the following:

1000mg vitamin C
Extra high-strength cod liver oil
Co-Enzyme Q10 (get the highest strength you can find)
Fertility Plus for men (1 to be taken 3 times per day) - see their website for the ingredients.

He then had a semen analysis this week (i.e. after taking those vits for 9 months) and the results are as follows:

Count has gone from 20 million to 78 million
Motility: 56%
Morphology: 6%
Volume: 1ml

I did a lot of research before putting him on those vitamins but I am glad that I did because it really has worked. I heard that the only thing I need to add now is vitamin E, which should be taken along with Vitamin C. I need to do more reading on that though as there are some studies which suggest that vitamin E could be dangerous when taken in larger quantities. 

All the best ladies :flower:


----------



## Icklebean

Ladies help me. Christmas day I had head aches, felt sick, and I've felt ill all night. Also I've had cramps its awful. My temps gone up too but I wasn't due to ovulate till 28th? Am I ovulating early??? Or has it happened? my pee test is only a faint line? gota get this right as there's only like 2percent chance us getting preggers naturally


----------



## tiatammy

please can someone tell me can sperm count be affected by being diabetic? and if so is there anything that can help improve the sperms over all outcome?


----------



## Imaan

tiatammy said:


> please can someone tell me can sperm count be affected by being diabetic? and if so is there anything that can help improve the sperms over all outcome?

There is no harm in trying... if you read my post previously, you will see that my dh's result was positively influenced by taking the vitamins that I mentioned.


----------



## tiatammy

Imaan said:


> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> please can someone tell me can sperm count be affected by being diabetic? and if so is there anything that can help improve the sperms over all outcome?
> 
> There is no harm in trying... if you read my post previously, you will see that my dh's result was positively influenced by taking the vitamins that I mentioned.Click to expand...

thankyou is your husband diabectic? my husband is taking 1000mg of vit c and 50 mg of zinc already for the past 3 months I had him take those just from what I read on the web sites I have searched.


----------



## Imaan

tiatammy said:


> Imaan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> please can someone tell me can sperm count be affected by being diabetic? and if so is there anything that can help improve the sperms over all outcome?
> 
> There is no harm in trying... if you read my post previously, you will see that my dh's result was positively influenced by taking the vitamins that I mentioned.Click to expand...
> 
> thankyou is your husband diabectic? my husband is taking 1000mg of vit c and 50 mg of zinc already for the past 3 months I had him take those just from what I read on the web sites I have searched.Click to expand...

You're welcome :flower: No he's not diabetic hun but I was wondering what impact diabetes has on sperm. Does it have any? and if it does then I can't see why vitamins won't have a positive impact, since that have positive outcomes for non-diabetics.


----------



## tiatammy

Imaan said:


> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imaan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> please can someone tell me can sperm count be affected by being diabetic? and if so is there anything that can help improve the sperms over all outcome?
> 
> There is no harm in trying... if you read my post previously, you will see that my dh's result was positively influenced by taking the vitamins that I mentioned.Click to expand...
> 
> thankyou is your husband diabectic? my husband is taking 1000mg of vit c and 50 mg of zinc already for the past 3 months I had him take those just from what I read on the web sites I have searched.Click to expand...
> 
> You're welcome :flower: No he's not diabetic hun but I was wondering what impact diabetes has on sperm. Does it have any? and if it does then I can't see why vitamins won't have a positive impact, since that have positive outcomes for non-diabetics.Click to expand...

I have read in some places it has an affect on the count, I was conserned, because hubby has routine blood work done for check ups and this last routine blood work came back as having a little high sugar level well he repeated it and it came back again as alittle high and now has to go for a 2 hr. gloucose test. and it had to have happened in the lkast 6 months because the most recent blood work was normal. we have been trying to concieve since april of this year with no results, I even like I said put him on vit c 1000mg and on 50 mg of zinc, he is also taking medicine for high blood pressure the medicine is working so blood presure has stablelized to normal, he to do a sperm anaysis this friday. I am just worried that its over for us because of him maybe having sugar problems now:cry::cry:


----------



## Imaan

tiatammy said:


> Imaan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imaan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> please can someone tell me can sperm count be affected by being diabetic? and if so is there anything that can help improve the sperms over all outcome?
> 
> There is no harm in trying... if you read my post previously, you will see that my dh's result was positively influenced by taking the vitamins that I mentioned.Click to expand...
> 
> thankyou is your husband diabectic? my husband is taking 1000mg of vit c and 50 mg of zinc already for the past 3 months I had him take those just from what I read on the web sites I have searched.Click to expand...
> 
> You're welcome :flower: No he's not diabetic hun but I was wondering what impact diabetes has on sperm. Does it have any? and if it does then I can't see why vitamins won't have a positive impact, since that have positive outcomes for non-diabetics.Click to expand...
> 
> I have read in some places it has an affect on the count, I was conserned, because hubby has routine blood work done for check ups and this last routine blood work came back as having a little high sugar level well he repeated it and it came back again as alittle high and now has to go for a 2 hr. gloucose test. and it had to have happened in the lkast 6 months because the most recent blood work was normal. we have been trying to concieve since april of this year with no results, I even like I said put him on vit c 1000mg and on 50 mg of zinc, he is also taking medicine for high blood pressure the medicine is working so blood presure has stablelized to normal, he to do a sperm anaysis this friday. I am just worried that its over for us because of him maybe having sugar problems now:cry::cry:Click to expand...

Ohhh that makes sense then.. that's worrying too :( sorry you are having to go through that on your ttc journey. I can imagine that it just makes things a lot harder. 

My dh is taking Fertility Plus. If you go to their website there is an email address and you can ask Dr. Glenville https://www.naturalhealthpractice.com/ContactUs.cfm Just mention that you are interested in taking her vitamins so it doesn't seem like a random question and mention the raised blood sugar. 

I have contacted them before and they were really helpful.


----------



## Melbram

Hello Ladies room for a little one :flower:

OH and I have been ttc for about 20 months now and no joy. I 24 OH is 29. Everything ok with me except for irregular periods and low progesterone. OH has had 3 SA now and is low on every count - cant remember the exact figures buts he is due to have another SA on the 5th Jan.

We have been referred to Liverpool Womens and seen a few different people there who have pretty much said IVF with ICSI is probably our best bet. However on the last occasion we seen a male feritility specialist who actually examined OH and found he had a varicocele which is like a varicous vein in his left testicle. We are told that the likelyhood is due to the size of the vein it isnt draining the blood away as it should which is making things too hot i.e. as if OH is constantly sitting in a hot bath which is killing the lil :spermy: . 

OH is having another SA and a scan to see what's going on and the vein could possibly be taken out and hopefully we will have a chance naturally.

Just wondering whether anyone has come accross this before and whether it has been successful

sorry for the long post :wacko:


----------



## tiatammy

Imaan said:


> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imaan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imaan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> please can someone tell me can sperm count be affected by being diabetic? and if so is there anything that can help improve the sperms over all outcome?
> 
> There is no harm in trying... if you read my post previously, you will see that my dh's result was positively influenced by taking the vitamins that I mentioned.Click to expand...
> 
> thankyou is your husband diabectic? my husband is taking 1000mg of vit c and 50 mg of zinc already for the past 3 months I had him take those just from what I read on the web sites I have searched.Click to expand...
> 
> You're welcome :flower: No he's not diabetic hun but I was wondering what impact diabetes has on sperm. Does it have any? and if it does then I can't see why vitamins won't have a positive impact, since that have positive outcomes for non-diabetics.Click to expand...
> 
> I have read in some places it has an affect on the count, I was conserned, because hubby has routine blood work done for check ups and this last routine blood work came back as having a little high sugar level well he repeated it and it came back again as alittle high and now has to go for a 2 hr. gloucose test. and it had to have happened in the lkast 6 months because the most recent blood work was normal. we have been trying to concieve since april of this year with no results, I even like I said put him on vit c 1000mg and on 50 mg of zinc, he is also taking medicine for high blood pressure the medicine is working so blood presure has stablelized to normal, he to do a sperm anaysis this friday. I am just worried that its over for us because of him maybe having sugar problems now:cry::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhh that makes sense then.. that's worrying too :( sorry you are having to go through that on your ttc journey. I can imagine that it just makes things a lot harder.
> 
> My dh is taking Fertility Plus. If you go to their website there is an email address and you can ask Dr. Glenville https://www.naturalhealthpractice.com/ContactUs.cfm Just mention that you are interested in taking her vitamins so it doesn't seem like a random question and mention the raised blood sugar.
> 
> I have contacted them before and they were really helpful.Click to expand...

Imaan thankyou sooo very much, and yes it has been not so good with one thing after another to be concerned about which doesnt help with trying to concieve our little bunddle of joy, they say relax when you sre trying to concieve, that is not easy when you have all kinds testing going on and nothing seems to be coming back very good,:growlmad: it is making ne crazy:shrug::nope::hug::friends:


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Hello, Ladies and welcome to the new members! :hi: Hope everyone had a Merry Christmas. :xmas6:

I went to my appointment with our Reproductive Endocrinologist on December 16th. I dreaded this appointment a little because it was time for my annual Pap Smear. :test: During my appointment, I asked him if he thought that my fluctuating Testosterone levels were blocking me from getting pregnant. He ordered more blood work to check my Testosterone and said that I could come back the next week to discuss my results with him. I set up a meeting with him on Wednesday, December 21st.

Days before my December 16th appointment, I prepared comments and questions I really wanted to ask and practiced how I wanted to present them to him. Naturally, when the time came for me to see our RE, I slipped in only one concern I had. :-#

As Ive posted on here before, our RE is an excellent doctor and hes a sweet Christian gentleman. Since he is such a wonderful doctor, he has patients driving from many cities far away from Augusta and even from other states to Georgia just to see him. He is stretched incredibly thin. When I get to see him, I have so much to say that I worry I will antagonize him for taking up too much of his busy schedule. He can easily get behind in seeing patients. Weve had very long waits at his office. ](*,)

He does have an e-mail address, and Ive e-mailed him a handful of times. Hes usually been great about replying to my e-mails. In fact, I decided that I was going to e-mail him before I met with him that Wednesday, with all the details I didnt speak with him about during my last appointment.

Here is what I wrote to our RE. *Thank you for letting me come by to talk with you this week about the blood work I had drawn on Friday, December 16th. I made an appointment to come by the office tomorrow (Wednesday) morning at 10:00.
On January 4, 2000, we were in a car accident when a pick-up truck pulled out in front of us. The impact was so great that it knocked both our glasses off onto the floorboard. I had severe bruising across my breasts and on my stomach and my stomach was tender. Approximately 4 days later, I suddenly couldnt get out of bed because my back was in excruciating pain. To get to work that day, I somehow rolled myself out of bed and crawled out of my bedroom. In the couple of days between the accident and the problem with my back, I had my first gynecological exam. Unfortunately, the doctor I went to was not caring, gentle, and attentive as you are.
Before Fridays appointment, I realized that I never mentioned this accident to you and maybe I should. Maybe more damage was done internally? Could I have scar tissue or a blocked tube?
I worry about everything. Even though Ive always had a regular period, I worry that maybe Im not ovulating after all. Then I worry that my progesterone levels are too low. I worry that my testosterone levels are fluctuating so much that Ill never get pregnant.
Ive seen progesterone creams on-line. Ive seen capsules such FertileAid for Women to order. Ive just read about soy or Isoflavones tablets to take at certain days during my cycle. These soy tablets are supposed to be a natural Clomid. I havent dared tried any of these since my cycles are normal, and I am scared to do anything to disturb that.
I understand how busy you are and that is why Im e-mailing you before our appointment. You are sweet and patient with me and I appreciate you taking time for me, so I want to be respectful of your busy schedule. This way youll know what are my greatest concerns.
Now that hubbys counts are above normal, and he and I are going to do our best to keep them up and climbing, I want to make sure that my system is working correctly.
Thank you for reading this. Ill see you tomorrow.*

When I went the next day, I finally got to see him after 12:00 pm. He let me know that he got my e-mail and he talked with me about Tuesday, December 27th, getting blood drawn to test my Progesterone level. He also mentioned scheduling an ultrasound to check my ovaries. Depending on the results of everything, he talked to me about possibly using Clomid and then artificial insemination. 

He asked me if DH and I had decided on any procedures. I told him that money was extremely tight for us and until DH was finished with school and hired full-time at Plant Vogtle, we couldnt afford anything extra. I really wanted to keep trying on our own. 

The accident did seem to have him interested. Our RE said that accidents can be funny things. I apologized that I never mentioned it to him before now. 

Wednesday, it did make me nervous when our RE said it was time for my Pap Smear and did I want to take care of it that day. I reminded him that I had seen him last Friday and had the Pap Smear done then. He was surprised and made a note on my record for his staff to bring him the results. :shock:

He wanted me to come back in 3 months. Hubbys appointment is in 3 months, and, thank the good Lord; I was able to get an appointment 10 minutes before his. :thumbup:

Of course, now Ive thought of other things I wanted ask him. I'm curious if it were possible to test my PH levels to make sure that Im not a hostile environment for DHs baby batter. :spermy: (I saw that phrase used for sperm on another web sites discussion board and thought that was a sweet way to describe it.) 

The office normally sends a copy of all our blood work and test results to the house, but I havent received my results from Fridays appointment yet. If anyone is interested, I would be happy to share all my results when I do receive them. :telephone:


----------



## scerena

:hi: all

Just rushing throught this thread quickly... Georgiabelle- yes please share your results with us as I am very interested in what they may be. I have my laparoscopy, hysteroscopy and ovarian drilling done on tuesday (the ovarian drilling is meant to have good results for ladies who have high testosterone... so I am hoping for a 'norma'l period after this)

gl to all you lovely ladies sorry I havent been able to respond to every post I am a bit rushed today xx


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Scerena,

Happy New Year! I'm sorry I haven't had a chance to "talk." Had hoped to leave you a message when I last posted but ran out of time. :cry:

I saw that your hysteroscopy, laparoscopy, and ovarian drilling were delayed, and I wanted to let you know that you'll still be in my thoughts and prayers just the same. :hugs2:

When I saw the new date you posted for your procedure, I was surprised that they had postponed from December all the way into March. When I read your last post and saw that you were having everything done this Tuesday, I had to smile. I forgot that in England, the date is written day, month, and year. Americans write the month, date, and year. I'm thankful you really don't have to way all the way to March! :dohh:

God Bless! [-o&lt; Please share with us how you are recovering and all your results. I pray the ultimate result will be pink or blue or both or more! :pink::blue::yellow:

Love you! :hugs:


----------



## Icklebean

HEY THERE EVERYONE, I NEED SOME HELPS BIG TIME!!! OK SO I GOT TESTED FOR EVERYTHING ON DAY 5 OF CYCLE AS HUBBY HAD AN EXTREEMLY LOW SPERM COUNT AND THEY ARE NOW CHECKING IM OK. ALL LEVELS CAME BACK FINE BUUUUUUUT MY PROGESTERONE! THEY SAID IT WAS LOW BUT THIS COULD BE BECAUSE IT WAS DAY 5 OF CYCLE? SO THEY ARE TESTING ME NEXT WED WHICH IS DAY 21. SHE SAID THERES NO NEED TO FAST OR ANYTHING BUT IM AFRAID IVE READ YOU SHOULD FAST AS EATING MAKES YOUR PROGESTERONE LEVELS 50 PERCENT LESS? WHAT SHALL I DO, HERES THE LINK I READ IT FROM: https://www.babymed.com/fertility-tests/progesterone-levels


----------



## Hopingitwill

Sorry I can't help as font know much about it. I am getting my blood done on cycle day 21 and I am planning on going first thing in the morning before I go to work. Doctor didn't say I had to fast. I am phoning my fertility clinic tomorrow so I will ask them if they can advise me and I will let you know what they say.


----------



## Icklebean

Hopingitwill said:


> Sorry I can't help as font know much about it. I am getting my blood done on cycle day 21 and I am planning on going first thing in the morning before I go to work. Doctor didn't say I had to fast. I am phoning my fertility clinic tomorrow so I will ask them if they can advise me and I will let you know what they say.


ohhh thank u hun, i got tomorrow so let me know when you can, thanks :)


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Hopingitwill and Icklebean,

Looking forward to hearing what you discover. My RE sent me for more blood work on Tuesday, December 27th after I met with him because I was concerned that while we knew that my testosterone level fluctuated in high levels, I wasn't sure if my progesterone levels were normal. :shrug:

I haven't received the results of my blood work from Friday, December 16th or the 27th yet. As soon as I do get them, I'll post them. :thumbup:

Hope both your results turn out well! :winkwink:


----------



## scerena

Gieorgiabelle- aw thanks love ya too :) 
Well here is what happened at my op i am just going to copy and paste this instead of re-writing it all out-


all
I hope youre all well?
Well long story short I went in this morning for the op- I told them I was on my period full flow and the surgeon didnt even blink an eye and done it 

I was in tears before I went down and whilst going to sleep I was the second lady in... They was all VERY lovely and supportive to me....

So I was in and out of surgery in about an hour, I come round and they asked me on a scale of 1-3 how much pain I was in I said 2 so they gave me painkillers... Apparently I was a little disorientated fiddling withthe thingy in my hand and asking for oh lol when he wasnt even there as he wasnt allowed to stay I was saying he was in the room waiting lol...

Anyhow about an hour after I was up and going to the toilet... I took it easy Im walking very slowly, I couldnt go back to sleep and still havent as I have visitors here at home I just dont feel tired.. I have been keeping dosed up on painkillers and I feel minimal pain just mainly uncomfortable at times but nothing major- Hopefully I wont be any worse tomorrow fx'd 

ANYWAY RESULTS ARE- 
-My left tube was blocked BUT they unblocked it so I now have two tubes
-They done ovarian drilling and she is happy with my ovaries she said my pcos wasnt too bad and they should work good now...
-No endo 
-My lining is always good they looked in my uterus- So ,must have been the clomid thinning my lining....

So basically she is happy as I have two tubes and should have more regular periods... Now the nurse said try naturally now as I am absolutely fine see how things go- They will send me a follow up appointment and discuss plans etc then...

I didnt however ask when we can bed again? Any ideas???

I am so happy that I had the op done and I would do it again if I had too 

Thank you for the support ladies I really appreciate it x


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Ladies,

Saw this on the AOL homepage this morning and wanted to share with all of you - 

https://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/20..._1180695.html?ref=uk-lifestyle&ncid=webmail11 

:spermy:


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Scerena,

CONGRATULATIONS! :happydance:

My heart is so full of joy for you that I believe it will pop and tons of pink and blue confetti will come shooting out. :dust: Your victory is a victory for all of us. I'm proud of you for going through with the surgery, and you came out a winner! :headspin:

We were praying for that simple solution. [-o&lt; 

So we don't have to be so formal with our screen names, you can call me by my first name, Shannon. :thumbup:

:hug: :hugs:


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

I'm not sure if anyone outside the United States is familiar with the comic strip Family Circus. The comic is about Daddy, Mommy, Billy, Dolly, Jeffy, and PJ. It has a very sweet theme to the cartoon each day.

Today's Family Circus features Jeffy asking Mommy and Daddy to be a part of their hug. It touched my heart as it made me think of all of us ladies who are aching to be Mamas and our husbands wanting so much to be Daddies. We want very much for a Jeffy or a Dolly to be a part of our hugs. 

https://www.arcamax.com/newspics/33/3388/338819.gif


----------



## scerena

:hi: shannon :)

Thanks for the reply :)
I am glad my tube is no lOnger blocked i am hoping that was all i needed

I am praying 2012 brings all of us ladies miracles and makes us mummies :dust: xxx


----------



## wannabeprego

scerena said:


> Gieorgiabelle- aw thanks love ya too :)
> Well here is what happened at my op i am just going to copy and paste this instead of re-writing it all out-
> 
> 
> all
> I hope youre all well?
> Well long story short I went in this morning for the op- I told them I was on my period full flow and the surgeon didnt even blink an eye and done it
> 
> I was in tears before I went down and whilst going to sleep I was the second lady in... They was all VERY lovely and supportive to me....
> 
> So I was in and out of surgery in about an hour, I come round and they asked me on a scale of 1-3 how much pain I was in I said 2 so they gave me painkillers... Apparently I was a little disorientated fiddling withthe thingy in my hand and asking for oh lol when he wasnt even there as he wasnt allowed to stay I was saying he was in the room waiting lol...
> 
> Anyhow about an hour after I was up and going to the toilet... I took it easy Im walking very slowly, I couldnt go back to sleep and still havent as I have visitors here at home I just dont feel tired.. I have been keeping dosed up on painkillers and I feel minimal pain just mainly uncomfortable at times but nothing major- Hopefully I wont be any worse tomorrow fx'd
> 
> ANYWAY RESULTS ARE-
> -My left tube was blocked BUT they unblocked it so I now have two tubes
> -They done ovarian drilling and she is happy with my ovaries she said my pcos wasnt too bad and they should work good now...
> -No endo
> -My lining is always good they looked in my uterus- So ,must have been the clomid thinning my lining....
> 
> So basically she is happy as I have two tubes and should have more regular periods... Now the nurse said try naturally now as I am absolutely fine see how things go- They will send me a follow up appointment and discuss plans etc then...
> 
> I didnt however ask when we can bed again? Any ideas???
> 
> I am so happy that I had the op done and I would do it again if I had too
> 
> Thank you for the support ladies I really appreciate it x

Hi Scerena, 

I am glad that the surgery went well and that you have 2 open tubes now. :happydance: I got everything crossed that you can finally get your BFP now!!! I am sending good luck and tons of baby dust to you!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## scerena

Thanks hun i am so happy :)
Are they going to give you a lap & dye to see if your other tube is open or can be unblocked? I am so glad that i done it even though im in some pain! I hope now i am able to get the :bfp: i dreamed of! I hope all of us can make 2012 our year! :dust: xx


----------



## wannabeprego

scerena said:


> Thanks hun i am so happy :)
> Are they going to give you a lap & dye to see if your other tube is open or can be unblocked? I am so glad that i done it even though im in some pain! I hope now i am able to get the :bfp: i dreamed of! I hope all of us can make 2012 our year! :dust: xx

Your Welcome hun!! :hugs: I am so happy for you!!:flower:

The next step for me is a saline sonohysterography which is scheduled for tomorrow afternoon. I finally got the courage up and scheduled it. I am nervous about it but I realize it is a necessary evil to get me one step closer to scheduling my first IUI. DH is taking the day off to go with me to the appointment. When I did my HSG it was pretty ruff on me so I want DH to be with me in case I need him to drive me, with the HSG I had really painful cramping during the procedure and I threw up after it was done, But i am hoping that this procedure will be alot easier than the HSG was!!! As I previously mentioned the DR wants to get a closer look at a bump that is on one side of my uterus to see what it is that showed up in my X-Ray on my HSG that I had previously. I am hoping that I wont need to have it surgically removed and that I will be able to move forward with the IUI after I do this last test. I am going to have to wait on hubby's tax return to come in so we can afford to pay for our first round of IUI, so hopefully that will be happening soon.

Even though I might have one tube blocked, (DR wasnt sure if it just spasmed and wasnt really blocked and if that was why the dye didnt go through) the DR said I can do IUI with only one open tube so I dont know 
what will happen next, I guess I will have to wait and see how tomorrows test turns out. I will stop in an do an update on here to let you know. wish me luck!:winkwink:


----------



## scerena

What is a saline sonohysterography?
I understand that as my hsg was very painful also!
Gl hun and i hope you can do your IUI very soon! Please keep me updated x


----------



## wannabeprego

scerena said:


> What is a saline sonohysterography?
> I understand that as my hsg was very painful also!
> Gl hun and i hope you can do your IUI very soon! Please keep me updated x

Thank you for the good luck!! :flower: It is where they fill your uterus with a saline solution and do a sonogram (or ultrasound, i am not 100% on what type of scan they do for this one) so that they can get a better look at the inside of the uterus. The DR will be able to see more detail of what the bump is on the inside of my uterus to determine for sure what it is, and she should be able to advise me about whether I can proceed with my IUI plans or if I am going to need to get it surgically removed. It kind of sounded like the HSG procedure but instead of the iodine stuff they use a saline solution. The nurse told me this procedure is less painful than the HSG was and I hope she was telling me the truth...:wacko:I am not sure if it is contributing to my infertility and not being able to get pregnant or not. Of course DH having a low sperm count isnt helping either I am sure.... I will be sure update you and let you know how it turns out...:winkwink:


----------



## scerena

Yea pleas definately do, make sure to take pain relief before and after hun! I hope youfeel no pain and get good news! Wheni had my op they gave a hysteroscopy to look in my uterus... My hsg was horrible and i know yours was too so i hope everything goes smoothly for you this time- will they try and unblock your tube with this procedure?
Anyhow gl and my fx'd for you xx


----------



## wannabeprego

scerena said:


> Yea pleas definately do, make sure to take pain relief before and after hun! I hope youfeel no pain and get good news! Wheni had my op they gave a hysteroscopy to look in my uterus... My hsg was horrible and i know yours was too so i hope everything goes smoothly for you this time- will they try and unblock your tube with this procedure?
> Anyhow gl and my fx'd for you xx

Yeah, I am going to take a RX pain medicine that I have left over from when I had a surgery a year ago so hopefully that will stop any pain or cramping that could result from the procedure tomorrow. :thumbup:

I am not sure if the procedure will unblock my other tube that might be blocked or not,:shrug: I know one girl that had it done before on B&B said that the DR was able to see her tubes and could see that they weren't blocked. I am definatly going to ask tomorrow to find out well the DR is doing the procedure though.


----------



## scerena

I hope they can have a look for you as i know what it is like to not know if it is or not, im hoping so much that yours isnt blocked hun! Please keep us updated on how you get on :hugs:
Hows things with your oh sa?
X


----------



## wannabeprego

scerena said:


> I hope they can have a look for you as i know what it is like to not know if it is or not, im hoping so much that yours isnt blocked hun! Please keep us updated on how you get on :hugs:
> Hows things with your oh sa?
> X

Thanks hun....:hugs:

My appointment isnt until this afternoon at 2:45, and it is morning here and I am just finishing up my coffee so i am trying to stay calm well I am waiting. :wacko:

As far as DH's SA, the last one we did was his second one a few months ago back in October, and his numbers had improved and were high enough for us to get the green light to do the IUI. He had 6.6 million with 65% motility which is up from his less than 5 million for his first SA and only 36% motility. The DR wanted a minimum of 5 million or more to be able to do IUI, although she would of prefered over 10 million, but I still want to give it a try, Now i just need to get through this saline sono today and hopefully it will be good news so we can move on and do the IUI soon. DH has been taking GNC vitamins which seem to have helped his numbers from the results we got. I need to buy him some more vitamins because we are out now....

How was your OH's last SA, i think I saw a post from you saying his numbers had improved???


----------



## scerena

Ooooooh good luck! Have you taken your meds? Please update as soon as you get out!

Yay on the improvement of your oh sa! My ohs latest one was 34mil! The count was the most its ever been so happy with that but still doing vitamins to improve it more and the motility etc 
X


----------



## wannabeprego

Okay, so just got home from the fertility DR's and had the saline sonohysterography. It wasnt to bad, DH was able to be in the room with me. They also had a student nurse observing the process along with the DR and nurse that was assisting, so it was like 3 people looking at my junk and DH in the room as well. I asked DH after if he felt awkward and of course he did, LOL, but I was thankful he was there to support me and take away some ofmy fears. The worst part was when the DR was trying to find the right size speculum and had to change it to a smaller one and than had to switch the size catherter to a smaller one that was used to fill up my uterus with the saline solution. It was like a dull unpleasant cramping well they were doing this part and than i felt like I needed to pee. The cramps were like long unpleasant AF type cramps that just went on for a while and I did say ouch a few times, but it was alot less painful than the HSG was. Once she had the saline solution in and was done filling the uterus with saline the pain almost all went away. They used the dildo cam wand thing to do an ultrasound once my uterus was filled with saline. 

So the DR saw the bump on the side of my uterus that showed up on the HSG X-ray and confirmed that it was a fibroid and she didnt seem to think it was going to be a problem, But she discovered a new problem, a polyp which is causing blockage and is definatly of concern on the inside of my uterus as well. She showed me on the computer screen and on a printed up picture of the sonogram as well. I am having some light spotting with pink and light brown blood after the procedure with some like chunky pieces of tissue type discharge as well, and I have on a pad on now. I have a little bit of cramping after the procedure but it isnt anything that I am not used to and is minimal. 

So after the procedure was done DH and me met with the DR in an office to discuss our options. The DR wants me to have a hysteroscopy to have the polyp surgically removed and offered me the option to do a laparoscopy at the same time to try to reopen the one tube of mine that might possibly be blocked, which we discovered previously during my HSG. I will have to be sedated and under anethesia for both procedures. 

The hysteroscopy is less invasive and has a quicker recovery time though, they can just go in through the cervix and into the uterus to cut away the polyp. If I do the laparascopy than I have to have incisions cut into my belly and it will be a longer recovery time, but it could unblock my other tube. I am undecided if I want to do the laparascopy at this time because I know it will be a more painful recovery, and I also know that i can still do the IUI with only one open tube, so it is not a necessary thing, But at the same time I know if I have 2 open tubes it will increase my chances of getting pregnant. So, I have a couple of things to think about, like how much will our out of pocket cost be after my insurance pays so I have to figure out how and when we would be able to afford one of the procedures or both of them. 

I also am not thrilled with going through with the laparascopy since I dont know for sure if my one tube is blocked or not, or if it just spasmed during the HSG and that was why the dye didnt go through. I am not sure if there is a less invasive way to verify if the one tube is blocked for sure or not before I go and cut into my belly for this procedure or not?? 

So long story short, I am upset with the results because the thought of surgery is pretty scary. I am also shocked to know that all of this time me and DH have been TTC month after month to find out that our efforts were pointless because this polyp is causing a blockage in my uterus, so all of my tears and heart ache month after month were in vain. :cry: Than trying to be able to afford the surgery will push back our ability to have the IUI because the $$ we would of used to pay for that will most likely get eaten up by the costs of my surgery so now I am going to have to wait even longer.... sigh.. this is not the news I was hoping for....:cry:

Well at least I know what we need to do next, but I am trying to rap my head around the news that i just got still and psych myself up for surgery...ugghhhhhh....Blah....:wacko: I am not even gooing to worry about TTC now until I can do the surgery because it is pretty much pointless until than. So I guess I will be on a break from TTC for a while.... sigh....:nope:


----------



## wannabeprego

scerena said:


> Ooooooh good luck! Have you taken your meds? Please update as soon as you get out!
> 
> Yay on the improvement of your oh sa! My ohs latest one was 34mil! The count was the most its ever been so happy with that but still doing vitamins to improve it more and the motility etc
> X

Yeah, I am so glad that your DH's numbers improved!!! WOO HOO!!!:happydance: I am happy for you hun!!! I am sure you will be getting your BFP very soon!!:thumbup:


----------



## scerena

Hun i am so sorry to hear your news :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
I have replied in your thread you wrote hun, i was the same about the lap as wasnt sure if mine was spasming or blocked but it turned out that mine was.

I recommend time to think carefully but from my outcome i would recommend- how does your oh feel bout it?

I am so sorry once again and its horrible that you have to pay for all your procedures and treatments over there! Please keep us updated my thoughts are with you x


----------



## wannabeprego

scerena said:


> Hun i am so sorry to hear your news :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> I have replied in your thread you wrote hun, i was the same about the lap as wasnt sure if mine was spasming or blocked but it turned out that mine was.
> 
> I recommend time to think carefully but from my outcome i would recommend- how does your oh feel bout it?
> 
> I am so sorry once again and its horrible that you have to pay for all your procedures and treatments over there! Please keep us updated my thoughts are with you x

thanks hun...:hugs: I saw your response on the other thread as well. :flower: I am glad the procedure for you wasnt that bad and that it was successful!!!:thumbup:

I just called my Dr's billing office and I am waiting for them to verify the cost of these procedures and to make sure that my health insurance will cover them, the biggest thing is veryfying the cost and figuring out how DH and me will afford it. As far as DH i think he wants me to do what I think is best and he will support me either way. So it will really end up being my decision in the end.


----------



## scerena

I hope the insurance helps cover the op, if they say it will then will you go ahead with the op?
Im still in some pain just hoping it goes soon
x


----------



## wannabeprego

scerena said:


> I hope the insurance helps cover the op, if they say it will then will you go ahead with the op?
> Im still in some pain just hoping it goes soon
> x

I hope you feel better soon and the pain goes away soon hun....:hugs:

AFM, Well, I just got off the phone with the DR's billing office and they said that my health insurance should cover both of the surgeries that I need. These surgeries are considered medically necessary because I have the polyp and fibroid in my uterus and that is a medical problem, it isnt considered the treatment of infertility, so I am relived to know that!!! Of course it is more expensive to do both procedures and the DR's office was only giving me the costs for their surgeon and not for the facility charges for where I would have to have the surgery or the cost of the anethesiologist either. So once i schedule the procedure i would have to follow up with the facility and the anathesiologist to verify those additional fees. So my health insurance has a 350 dollar deductible and than plan pays 85% so my out of pocket costs for just the surgeon would be about $450.00 but adding in the deductible would be about 800.00, but that is the max dollar amount, it could be less than that.

Now before I can move forward and schedule anything I just need to have DH do our tax return to make sure we will be getting enough $$ back to cover the costs of the surgery and once I know that I can move forward. My health insurance only pays a maximum of 3k per person per calender year for the diagnosis of infertility, but I am not sure if the surgeries would fall under this category or not, because the costs of the hysteroscopy ranges from 1,000 to 3,000, and the lap ranges from 1,500 to 3,000, but this is without any insurance coverage and it depends on how much work the DR has to do once they can get in there. So i will keep you posted once I take the next step about what happens....:thumbup:


----------



## scerena

When is oh's tax return due? I hope you can have it done (well if u want to)! We forget how lucky we are in the uk i ddnt have to pay a penny for mine i really hope things go your way :hugs:

Im fine much better today i havent been in so much pain that i need a painkiller all day so definately progress and becoming more bareable x


----------



## wannabeprego

scerena said:


> When is oh's tax return due? I hope you can have it done (well if u want to)! We forget how lucky we are in the uk i ddnt have to pay a penny for mine i really hope things go your way :hugs:
> 
> Im fine much better today i havent been in so much pain that i need a painkiller all day so definately progress and becoming more bareable x

I'm glad you are feeling better today!!:thumbup: Yes, you UK girls are lucky when it comes to your infertility benefits and coverage that you guys have offered to you!!

I am hoping that maybe for my March cycle I can do the surgery and DH will have his tax return back by than. He cant file yet because he is waiting on some tax statements still so that is causing a delay for us right now. Hopefully we will get the paper work we need so we can file soon and get our $$ back!!


----------



## scerena

I hope that march comes around soon for you so that you can have a plan- I didnt have a plan for ages and its so annoying! Or hopefully you catch a :bfp: before then and dont have to worry so much about things... :hugs: 
If it comes to it personally I would recommmend the op- yes its a bit painful etc but so much worth the benefits- I am appreciating having the op done now I am feeling a bit better.
I hope 2012 is the year that brings loads of miracles to all of us girls :dust: xx


----------



## Icklebean

hiiii, can anyone check out my chart, obv with hubbys low count i tring to do my best and this is frist chart and im confused, help appreciated :)
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chart_module.php


----------



## Skoer1360

:hi: DH finally got an SA but I really don't know what anything means :( I've looked online but there's so much descrepancy between what's okay and what's not :nope:

Volume: 2mL
Count: 17mill (Do they usually put this per mL or is this a standalone number?)
Motility: 56%
-forward motion: 2.5%
-total motile: 19% (How can he have 19% motility with 56% overall motility?)
Morphology: 34%
-round cell: 1 (I really don't know what this means)
Ph: 8
Viscosity: 1 (this either)

Is this horrible/not horrible? The dr said his numbers were low in volume and motility but I don't know what part of it and (of course) she's on vacation until next week :dohh:

:wacko: this is all so confusing

Thanks so much in advance! xx


----------



## Icklebean

sorri for my message was a bit random with the rest, hope you all r ok! lots of love to u all


----------



## tiatammy

Imaan said:


> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imaan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imaan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> please can someone tell me can sperm count be affected by being diabetic? and if so is there anything that can help improve the sperms over all outcome?
> 
> There is no harm in trying... if you read my post previously, you will see that my dh's result was positively influenced by taking the vitamins that I mentioned.Click to expand...
> 
> thankyou is your husband diabectic? my husband is taking 1000mg of vit c and 50 mg of zinc already for the past 3 months I had him take those just from what I read on the web sites I have searched.Click to expand...
> 
> You're welcome :flower: No he's not diabetic hun but I was wondering what impact diabetes has on sperm. Does it have any? and if it does then I can't see why vitamins won't have a positive impact, since that have positive outcomes for non-diabetics.Click to expand...
> 
> I have read in some places it has an affect on the count, I was conserned, because hubby has routine blood work done for check ups and this last routine blood work came back as having a little high sugar level well he repeated it and it came back again as alittle high and now has to go for a 2 hr. gloucose test. and it had to have happened in the lkast 6 months because the most recent blood work was normal. we have been trying to concieve since april of this year with no results, I even like I said put him on vit c 1000mg and on 50 mg of zinc, he is also taking medicine for high blood pressure the medicine is working so blood presure has stablelized to normal, he to do a sperm anaysis this friday. I am just worried that its over for us because of him maybe having sugar problems now:cry::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhh that makes sense then.. that's worrying too :( sorry you are having to go through that on your ttc journey. I can imagine that it just makes things a lot harder.
> 
> My dh is taking Fertility Plus. If you go to their website there is an email address and you can ask Dr. Glenville https://www.naturalhealthpractice.com/ContactUs.cfm Just mention that you are interested in taking her vitamins so it doesn't seem like a random question and mention the raised blood sugar.
> 
> I have contacted them before and they were really helpful.Click to expand...

Hello Imaan I am so nervous, hubby just came back from doing the sa, doc. should have the results tuesday. I am also worried.:hugs:FRIENDS


----------



## Melbram

Hi everyone 

just wondering whether anyone has their OH take maca and if so what dosage/mg??


----------



## scerena

Mine does... He takes the capsules and they're 500mg per capsule, not sure how many he takes though x


----------



## Imaan

My hub took fertility plus for men, cod liver oil, Q10, and 100mg vit C. His count went from 20mil to 78mil in 8 months, so Maca might be good but not essential.


----------



## girlydreamer

Please can you help ladies we have just been referred for ivf but when i phoned up for waiting lists it is far too long it may as well be 20 years for how i feel everyday is a struggle i constantly think about babies :( i feel like i cant wait. My dh has low sperm count about 1 million. i have one blocked tube possible endo and dont ovulate the doctor referred us without doing anything about me just because my dh has such low sperm. I dont want to go through waiitng lists do you think it is possible to still be referred but go to doctors and try and get lap and clomid will this help or do you think ivf or icsi is our only option. love and baby dust to you.


----------



## scerena

:hi:

Firstly my oh had a count of 0.5 then 28mil then 15mil and then 34mil- he took wellman conception, 1000mg vit c, maca, horney goat weed and l-arginine. As you can see a massive increase. How many semen analysis have they done as they cannot judge from one sample?

I had a blocked tube and have pcos, i had a lap n dye, ovarian drilling and hysteroscopy as clomd didnt work for me, i had the surgery 9 days ago and they unblocked my tube and lazered some cysts off my ovaries to help regulate my cycle. We was told ivf around 6months- a year ago and now i have both tube and hopefully a regular cycle and oh has a 'normal' sa, i never thought we would get there but we have after a lot of heart break and being consistant with his vitamins.

I highly recommend getting a second opinion and working on your oh's sperm count increase- zinc and selenium are also essential for sperm and also folic acid, avoid hot showers/baths and also he should not wear tight underwear. I would also ask about the lap and dye as it has unblocked my tube so i am so happy i had the operation.

Please let us know what you decide/end up doing.
X


----------



## Melbram

Imaan said:


> My hub took fertility plus for men, cod liver oil, Q10, and 100mg vit C. His count went from 20mil to 78mil in 8 months, so Maca might be good but not essential.


wow that's a huge increase - i'll definately get him to try them


----------



## Imaan

Melbram said:


> Imaan said:
> 
> 
> My hub took fertility plus for men, cod liver oil, Q10, and 100mg vit C. His count went from 20mil to 78mil in 8 months, so Maca might be good but not essential.
> 
> 
> wow that's a huge increase - i'll definately get him to try themClick to expand...

Yes! we can't believe it either. The Fertility nurse had told him that 'nothing' could improve his sperm! it was such a depressing appointment. But then I started to do lots of reading and researched the various vitamins. 

Fertility Plus is a mix of various different vitamins. If you buy it online (not directly from the natural health website) then you will be able to find it cheaper. It's still costly but it's an investment and it's proven to work. 

Make sure he takes 1000mg Vitamin C - my dh takes the one that dissolves in water to make an orange drink. 

He is on Co-Enzyme Q10 (I think it might be 75mg)

And extra high-strength cod liver oil capsules

That's it. 

All the best and let me know how you get on :flower:


----------



## Melbram

Thanks Imaan - will do. for the past 4-5 months he has been taking 1000mg of Vit C, ZInc and Vit E as advised by the fertility specialist. He has since had another SA so it will be interesting to see whether things have improved


----------



## girlydreamer

scerena thank you for the advice i will keep you posted on how i get on im going to push for a lap and dye as i really want my tube unblocked and have a feeling i might have cysts i am going to try fertility plus and vitamin c for men and hopefully we will conceive naturally. 

heres hoping we all get our bfp 2012


----------



## Imaan

Melbram said:


> Thanks Imaan - will do. for the past 4-5 months he has been taking 1000mg of Vit C, ZInc and Vit E as advised by the fertility specialist. He has since had another SA so it will be interesting to see whether things have improved

You're welcome Melbram :flower:

Ooo that will be exciting to find out what kind of impact they have had. When do you get the results of the SA?


----------



## Melbram

2nd Feb we get SA results, up to date blood test results and to find out whether we go on to IVF now or whether they will look to see if my tubes are blocked etc. The first consultant said due to OH's results there would be no point looking at my tubes etc because we would need IVF anyway so we will see


----------



## Icklebean

girls i got my bfp!!!!! cant believe it :) we where only told a short time ago from the first specialist we saw, that it was impossible to consive naturally. ive worked hard and prayed and now i am. if anyone wants support or tips pm me as id rather not post them all on here, as some ppl may not wanna hear em lol. take care and dont give up hope all u ttc'ers with low sperm count!!! love to you all xxxx


----------



## smiledreamer

wow well done ickelbean

wot were ur ohs numbers xx


----------



## Icklebean

ermm less than 1 million per ml forward progression of 20 percent, and thank you sooo much, i really cant believe it!! :D


----------



## smiledreamer

how about morph
wow wot a miricle hey
has he been taking anything x


----------



## Icklebean

wats morph hunni? no he just started the tesco multi vits this month.


----------



## smiledreamer

normal forms hun x


----------



## scerena

Congrats you have a miracle bean :happydance: you have a happy and healthy 9 months hun you deserve it :) x


----------



## smiledreamer

its lovely to see a handful of lucky ladies pregnant with mf
my hubby is normal apart from morph
which happens to be the one you cant improve lol
typical x


----------



## Icklebean

smiledreamer said:


> its lovely to see a handful of lucky ladies pregnant with mf
> my hubby is normal apart from morph
> which happens to be the one you cant improve lol
> typical x

i dont know his morph, but i can tell you he has cysts that r blocking the sperm so we couldnt do much either but ive done every tip i could do, keep your chin up hunni it can happen to anyone, it only takes one :)

and thank you!!!! i super hope all goes ok xxxxxx mwah! hugs for you all


----------



## Melbram

Icklebean that is fantastic news! It gives us all hope :)


----------



## Icklebean

Melbram said:


> Icklebean that is fantastic news! It gives us all hope :)

awwwww thank you so much, i was scred to put it on here as i didnt want to brag i just want all you girls to know even when they tell you its impossible its not :cloud9:


----------



## smiledreamer

its nt bragging at all x


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Icklebean,

Congratulations! You are so very blessed. Enjoy your sweet miracle. 

God Bless!


----------



## Icklebean

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Icklebean,
> 
> Congratulations! You are so very blessed. Enjoy your sweet miracle.
> 
> God Bless!

Thank you sooo much :)


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Called our RE's office this past Friday since I still hadn't received the results of my Pap Smear and blood work from December 16th or the blood work from December 27th to check my Progesterone level. 

Today, I received only my December 27th results. 

I'm not sure how to read the results. I always manage to get confused about when my Mid-Follicular Phase and my Mid-Luteal Phase fall.

A quick background about this period I just finished. My cycle has always been regular and running anywhere between 28 to, a few times, 32 days. For at least the last 4 months, I have been at 28 days. To maintain that 28 day cycle, I would have started on January 2nd. Mid morning on January 1st, I noticed traces of brown blood when I wiped after using the bathroom. All that day, I would see this on the bathroom tissue each time I finished in the bathroom. 

I did need to wear a pad the next day, January 2nd, but it was not as heavy as my flow would normally be. The rest of the time, I would see a small spot or two on a pad and brown blood when I wiped. Usually wiping was the only way I knew for certain I was still bleeding. I think I had an ever so slight twinge of cramps the morning of January 1st but no other PMS symptoms.

My test results list that for normal menstruating females: Mid-Follicular phase - 0.31-1.52 and Mid-Luteal phase - 5.16-18.56. My Progesterone was 0.46 and listed as In Range. Again, my blood was taken December 27th and I should have started on January 2nd, if still following a 28 day cycle. I'm not sure if I started on January 1st or on January 2nd.

Please help me read these results. I would really appreciate your advice.


----------



## MrsCompass

Hello Ladies ... My DH also has low sperm count (7mil). Have any of you tried IUI if you have similar numbers?


----------



## smiledreamer

just wantedto tell u ladies iv been referred for icsi shud be starting in may x


----------



## scerena

Smiledreamer- i hope that it all goes well :) Not long to wait at all really gl :hugs: 

Georgiabelle- hey hun i havent a clue about those results but i hope that someone can help you :)

Mrscompass- i havent tried iui but i have heard good things about it 

Gl ladies :dust: :dust: xx


----------



## ipen44

I have just been reading about some link on this forum that takes you to a guy named "Rich" who gives you the down low on what to take.

Anyone have the details on this? In general DH is not taking any vitamins or supplements, his SA shows 4 mill per ml (only about 1 ml), poor morphology, and about 50% motility. We have had the test repeated 4 times and with additional blood work to find underlying causes. No known cause found. No hormone imbalance.

Any ideas appreciated. Also, he claims that he cannot swallow pills so liquid versions of supplements/herbs are idea.


----------



## shadowslegacy

so i found the page i belong to, my hubby too, has low sperm! we found out in september, then found out from the specialist in december our only option is what he call's "test tube baby" but right now that is out of the question as the finances arnt there at the moment! i do believe there is hope, when we first told i felt like my world was tumbling down around me but after talking to my hubby and realizing how hurt he was, i feel like im on a mission, i do believe there is hope and i hope you all feel the same, i know at first the news sucks and brings u down. Do your research learn what you can do, be knowledgeable about it. Now we werent able to talk to either our dr or specialist (who we are done seeing now) about ways to help as they believe that no vitamins and minerals will help but after reading SOOOO many success stories i have hope and i believe :) remember it only takes ONE sperm!! :) 

we have read that there is hope with vitamins and such so as of now my hubby is on a multi-Vitamin, but will be starting folic acid and , and Vitamin C and E after reading a bunch of information on it! 
i hope this helps and i hope that anyone else going through this wants a buddy i would love to have a buddy :)


----------



## ty11

Hello Ladies
I am just after a bit of information please
If your partner has a low count what happens then, are there ways to 
resolve this and will we be able to have a baby at all and if IVF is still an option?
Any info on what happens at this stage would be really helpful thanks xx


----------



## shadowslegacy

ty11 said:


> Hello Ladies
> I am just after a bit of information please
> If your partner has a low count what happens then, are there ways to
> resolve this and will we be able to have a baby at all and if IVF is still an option?
> Any info on what happens at this stage would be really helpful thanks xx

well when we found out he had low count we were directed to a Fertility Specialist in men, he did two more samples Plus an ultrasound on him to see what could be the problem, which was none, he told us our only option would be `test tube baby`. but as to us thats not an option so i did my research and found that taking vitamins and minerals could help as he could be lacking in them and i think he is as we arnt the best eaters especially not him he would turn to fried foods rather then baked (hes not overweight by no means) but he would pick french fries over sweet potato fries lol so we have him on multi vitamins for men right now and will be starting other vitamins and minerals soon. hope this helps


----------



## Icklebean

dont ever giv up hope girls we where told due to low sperm that we coudnt have a baby naturally and i got a bfp. so chin up ladies! xxxxx


----------



## shadowslegacy

i think all of us ladies should have hope. i have read so many success stories online.

we were also told by the dr it was nearly impossible to get pregnant naturally, but i have a feeling we will be getting pregnant naturally, it may take a little bit of time or it might happen fast but i have a feeling it will happen! and congrats with your little bump whats your secret to your success :)


----------



## MrsCompass

@icklebean .. what was your count?


----------



## tiatammy

Hello ladies not new ttc been ttc since april this past year, hubby had sa done have phone consult with doc. on friday at noon, all I know the email from doc. said need a telephone consult and that the sa has some issues, and I am so scared of the results. Just need some comfort has anyone of you ladies had to deal with bad news but still have concieved?


----------



## shadowslegacy

there are many success stories, Just remember there is hope, changing his diet plus taking vitamins help :) 

when we were told i was very upse thinking that, that was the end. but after doing searches and this forum i have educated my self alot on low sperm count :) but i hope everything turns out if you need to talk im here! :)


----------



## tiatammy

shadowslegacy said:


> there are many success stories, Just remember there is hope, changing his diet plus taking vitamins help :)
> 
> when we were told i was very upse thinking that, that was the end. but after doing searches and this forum i have educated my self alot on low sperm count :) but i hope everything turns out if you need to talk im here! :)

OOOOH shadowslegacy Thankyou so very much, for your kind words they mean alot. Hubby is also fighting being pre diabetic, he not actually diabetic but on the borderline of being one, has to folllow certain diet to keep sugar level under controll I just really hope he follows it. He is one that doesnt always follow through you know.


----------



## shadowslegacy

hope the phone call goes good today :) praying for you


----------



## redcolabottle

Hi All 

I'm new here and this is my first post... I'm hoping that someone can help me to understand my DH's semen analysis results. We were given them on the phone without any explanation and I'm very very worried about what they could mean. We've been trying for about 18 months and we never imagined that there might be any problem with DH as all of his family have lots of kids and he's fit and healthy. 

Please help me to understand what they mean and whether or not they could be entirely wrong. 

1.1 ml volume 
17m concentration 
18.7 total number 
0% progressive 
24% non progressive 
76% immotile 
2% normal forms 
Incomplete liquefaction 
Abnormal viscosity

We've arranged to see the doctor next week but I'm going insane waiting. Plus I'm wondering if anti-malaria drugs we both took in November could have effected them. Also he did the test at home and it took over an hour to get them to the hospital for analysis and he carried them in his pocket - could the time and heat have affected them?

Any help / advice greatly appreciated. :wacko:


----------



## shadowslegacy

i was never given a sheet of paper was just told we had low sperm count. but these ladies are the best and i hope you find your answers :)


----------



## scerena

Hi Hun,
Firstly I would like to say I am no expert but I will have a go at explaining your results as my oh has had 4 sa's done, if I am wrong then I know one of lovely ladies on here will put it right... Im not sure if the time/tablets etc have effected his analysis but I would definately find out- And you need 3 semen analysis' to get a proper idea of what is going on so try not to worry too much...

1.1 ml volume * between 1 & 6ml are normal with 1.5ml at the lower end*
17m concentration 

18.7 total number *if this is the sperm count then the 'normal' count is 20million*

0% progressive *Is the number of sperm moving forward*

24% non progressive * 24% of the sperm have tails but are not moving forward*

76% immotile * 76% are immotile and fail to move at all *

2% normal forms *The normal forms considered 'normal' is between 4-5%*

Incomplete liquefaction *It normally takes less than 20 minutes for the sample to change from a thick gel into a liquid. An abnormally long liquefaction (more than 30 minutes at 37 24°C) time may indicate an infection, some studies say within 60 minutes*

Abnormal viscosity- *not sure what this one means*

Like I said hun I am no doctor, I would get a repeat sa done and see what the results are then, for now I would get oh to make some changes in the meantime such as-
Start taking vitamins- I believe these work wonders!
Do not wear tight underwear
Avoid HOT baths and showers
Eat heathly

:hugs: please dont worry yourself until you have another one done as loads of things can sometimes affect the analysis even down to a cold, my oh's 1st one was 0.5mil and now his count is 34mil- just simple changes can help
x


----------



## redcolabottle

Thank you so much scerena. I'm trying not to worry but finding it pretty tough to be honest. I'll get an appointment and get another SA for him ASAP. 

Thanks so much again, your explanations really help, not good but at least they make things clearer.


----------



## scerena

Thats ok hun, me and oh have had some horrible results in the past but they can be made better and hooefully thats a faulty sa- seems a long way to have taken the analysis so hopefully thats why the results are that way??? Definately get a repeat test and hopefully one of the other women on here can check ive explained it correctly for you :hugs: xx


----------



## NordicLass

Hello ladies,

I hope you don't mind me joining and sharing. I've been looking for a thread like this for ages as I'm finding it very hard to stay positive at the moment and I'm sure it will help to speak to people in my situation.

Like yourselves we are having sperm issues. I'm 30 and OH is 29 and have been trying for the last 2 years. Been on a loooong investigation on the NHS, they haven't found anything wrong with me so far altho I haven't had lap and dye yet and I'm booked in for another ultrasound. However. On our SA (first and only we've had so far) we were told OH's sperm count was 3 million per ml but with a near average motility. We were a bit shocked to say the least as he's managed to get 2 previous partners pregnant in the past. We've been told we need IVF but he has also had to do an ultrasound which showed he has several varicoceles in his testi's which apparently is harmless but has been linked to infertility. We are still waiting for proper results and where to go from here (surgery?) or go on the IVF list. He has been on allsorts of vitamins since then and is due for another SA in february. Don't you love it how there is a 3 month wait for each tests and then another 3 month for a follow up...not to mention the waiting lists for IVF! :growlmad: So frustrating. Been looking into going private but would only be able to afford IUI. Anyone know if they actually do IUI with 3 mill? Find it hard to stay positive when you look at the successrates...

Can i ask you ladies how you are dealing with telling people? We are getting a lot of "when are you having babies" questions which are sooo annoying. So far we haven't told anyone at all, not even close family...how are you all dealing with this?


----------



## smiledreamer

i just kinbda shrug it off
im quite lucky cosppl no were saving for a house so they just assume we are trying after
a few family members no iv got pcos so think its me which im fine with

xx


----------



## Icklebean

redcola - dont give up hope hun, we was told its impossible for us to consieve naturally because of hubbys sperm and we still have. only 6 weeks gone and been a roller-coaster, but like i said never give up hope!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

RedColaBottle,

Welcome to the board! :wave:

Here's a link to a PDF which does an amazing job of explaining the terminology and ranges used in SA - 

https://www.micropticsl.com/res/downloads_scientific_information/semen_analysis_guide.pdf

When my DH had his first SA, I did a lot of research. I remember reading about the different collection methods and in particular some important instructions for those collecting the sample at home. I looked again and found what I remembered on WebMD's website. I'm copying and pasting it here for you - 

"How It Is Done continued...

If you collect the semen sample at home, the sample must be received at the laboratory or clinic within 1 hour. Keep the sample out of direct sunlight and do not allow it to get cold or hot. If it is a cold day, carry the semen sample container against your body to keep it as close to body temperature as possible. Do not refrigerate the semen sample."

Scerena is giving you great advice. Please request another SA soon. Maybe this time, you could have your hubby give the sample while at the lab.

Hope this helps. Wishing better results for you with a new test. :thumbup:

God Bless!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Wannabeprego,

Thinking about you and praying for you. Haven't seen you post here in awhile and hoped you were all right.

God Bless! [-o&lt;


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Scerena,

How are you and your hubby? Always thinking about you and praying you will get that BFP soon. Do you think that your DH will have another SA in the near future? Any news on how his testosterone level is right now?

:hugs:


----------



## redcolabottle

Thanks GeorgiaBelle and Congratulations IckleBean it's great to get some good news. GeorgiaBelle thanks so much for the additional information I'm hoping that this will explain some of the bad results. I'm finding it so hard to stay positive and having huge mood swings from being really upbeat to thinking that this is the worst news in the world. 

Thank you all for the replies. What a lovely welcome to the forum and this thread. :hugs:


----------



## scerena

Georgiabelle- :hi: hun! I wondered where you were as I havent 'seen' you on here! Im ok thank you just recovered from my op but still havent had af yet :( oh has an appointment with the fs in march or may I think I need to phone up and check- he had his bloods done so he will probably go over his blood results and the last sa he had then probably get hom to repeat them to make sure the count it going up and not down i should image.

So how have you been? And your oh- when is he due another sa? I hope you are both well and I hope that we both get or longed for :bfp: soon!x


----------



## shadowslegacy

i was talking to my aunt today and was told that her hubby my uncle had low sperm count but what helped them was he took a multivitamin and after they did the deed she would put her bum on 3-4 pillows and her her feet up just to help direct them! :) and i have 4 cousins =) i hope this helps, i have been doing this since the 1st of this month


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

RedColaBottle,

You're very welcome! We're happy to have you join us!

:yipee:

Don't feel alone with the way you feel. We are there for you! :hugs: 

Just remember that the first test might have been spoiled. Explain to your doctor what happened and insist on another test. Afterwards, you could have a pleasant surprise instead of the bad news you are worrying over now. 

I'm a constant worrier, too. My Mama used to try her best to help me stop. She would say, "Don't go borrowing trouble. Trust me, it will find you soon enough." So my advice sweetie is don't invest all that time and emotion into worrying about this test. Get retested in a better situation and then deal with results which come. Instead get your hubby alone and use all that pent-up emotion into some very sweet loving! :sex:


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Scerena,

Hi! Goodness - :blush: - It is so nice to be missed! :lol: I've missed "talking" with you. 

You will see a good bit of me for a few more posts. I have some thoughts on which I could really use all the ladies' advice. :help:

Did the doctor tell you that there would be a delay in getting AF after your surgery? When you want to see her :witch: come, thats when she plays opossum. Never fails!

Hubby's next appointment with the RE is March 9th. He should have his fourth SA then. That is the only thing I'm sure about. During DH's November appointment, our RE had talked about putting him on Androgel for his low testosterone but nothing else has happened since. I'm not eager for him to take Androgel, but he is definitely still dealing with the effects of having low testosterone. 

Wouldnt it be funny if we got our :bfp: at the same time?


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Weve shared the vitamins and supplements our hubbies are taking to try to increase their counts and motility issues. Im always interested in reading what you ladies believe is important for your DH to take. 
The only change Ive made to what my husband is taking is I bought some of the GNC Mega Men vitamins for him to take to see if they work better for him than the ALIVE! Mens Energy blend. I still have a bottle of ALIVE! for him to take.
This weekend, I found the ingredient lists of each pill he is taking and Im copying and pasting them into this post. This will be a long read, and I deeply apologize. I was hoping that you ladies would look over what vitamins, minerals, herbs, etc. are listed in these supplements and could tell me if I should add any other items to what hes taking. Thank you!

*SPRING VALLEY ALL NATURAL REGULAR STRENGTH FISH OIL 1000 MG 
(THREE TIMES DAILY)*

*GNC MEGA MEN  *
As a dietary supplement, take two caplets daily with food.
Supplement Facts 
Serving Size 2 Caplets 
Servings Per Container 45 
Amount Per Serving % DV 
Vitamin A (50% as beta-Carotene 50% as Acetate) 5000.00 IU 100% 
Vitamin C (as Ascorbic Acid & Calcium Ascorbate) 300.00 mg 500% 
Vitamin D (as Cholecalciferol) 1600.00 IU 400% 
Vitamin E (as Natural d-alpha Tocopheryl Acetate) 30.00 IU 100% 
Vitamin K (Phytonadione) 80.00 mcg 100% 
Thiamin (Vitamin B-1)(as Thiamin Mononitrate) 50.00 mg 3333% 
Riboflavin (Vitamin B-2) 50.00 mg 2941% 
Niacin 50.00 mg 250% 
Vitamin B-6 (as Pyridoxine Hydrochloride) 50.00 mg 2500% 
Folic Acid 400.00 mcg 100% 
Vitamin B12 (as Cyanocobalamin) 50.00 mcg 833% 
Biotin 300.00 mcg 100% 
Pantothenic Acid (as Calcium d-Pantothenate) 50.00 mg 500% 
Calcium (as Calcium Carbonate and Calcium Citrate Malate) 200.00 mg 20% 
Iodine (as Potassium Iodide) 150.00 mcg 100% 
Magnesium (as Magnesium Oxide) 100.00 mg 25% 
Zinc (as Zinc Oxide) 25.00 mg 167% 
Selenium (as L-Selenomethionine) 200.00 mcg 286% 
Copper (as Copper Gluconate) 2.00 mg 100% 
Manganese (as Manganese Sulfate) 2.00 mg 100% 
Chromium (as Hydrolyzed Protein Chelate) 120.00 mcg 100% 
Molybdenum (as Sodium Molybdate) 75.00 mcg 100% 
Proprietary Amino Acid Blend 100.00 mg ** 
L-Carnitine ** 
L-Glutamine ** 
L-Methionine ** 
L-Taurine ** 
Superfoods Fruit and Vegetable Blend 105.00 mg ** 
Broccoli Powder ** 
Tomato Powder ** 
Elderberry Fruit Powder ** 
Acai Fruit Powder ** 
Orange Peel Powder ** 
Cranberry Fruit Powder ** 
Blueberry Pumace Powder ** 
Pomegranate Fruit Powder ** 
Spinach Leaves Powder ** 
Grape Skin Powder ** 
alpha-Lipoic Acid 25.00 mg ** 
Green Tea Leaves Extract (Camellia sinensis) 40.00 mg ** 
Choline (as Choline Bitartrate) 10.00 mg ** 
Inositol 10.00 mg ** 
Silica (as Silicon Dioxide) 4.00 mg ** 
Boron (as Hydrolyzed Protein Chelate) 2.00 mg ** 
Lutemax 2020 Lutein 950.00 mcg ** 
Lycopene 950.00 mcg ** 
Astaxanthin 50.00 mcg ** 
Zeaxanthin 190.00 mcg ** 
Vanadium (as Sodium Metavanadate) 10.00 mcg ** 
** Daily Value (DV) not established
Other Ingredients: Cellulose, Titanium Dioxide (Natural Mineral Whitener), Vegetable Acetoglycerides, Caramel Color, Ethyl Vanillin
No Artificial Color, No Wheat, No Gluten, No Dairy, Yeast Free
Contains: Fish and Soybeans

*FERTILITY BLEND FOR MEN -* 
https://www.fertilityblend.com/Images/FertilityBlend-Supplement_facts_men.jpg

*COUNTBOOST FOR MEN  *
https://lib.store.yahoo.net/lib/yhst-10669596438250/countboost-info.gif

*MOTILITYBOOST FOR MEN -*
https://lib.store.yahoo.net/lib/yhst-10669596438250/motilityboost-info.gif


----------



## susan_1981

I don't think I've replied to this thread but figure I should seeing as I'm now 16 weeks pregnant  My husband has a lowish sperm count 17-18 million. I can't remember the other details but I did start a thread on here with it ages ago. Basically my fs said they weren't bad but not good enough for me to get pregnant. Well the month I fell pregnant this time, we had sex 5 days running over my fertile period and used pre-seed. I hope this can give some of you hope because I know how awful it is as its taken me three long years! Good luck everyone and wishing you all your BFPs xxx


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Susan_1981,

Congratulations! Thank you for sharing with us. Your sweet miracle does stir up hope in a lady's heart. Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy and delivery.

God Bless!


----------



## scerena

Susan_1981 congrats hun you have given us hope :)

Georgiabelle- I had a positive opk today :happydance: so hopefully my temp will show i ovulate in a few days i so hope my body isnt playing games- fx'd!
My oh's appointment with the fs is also march- march 15th!
It would be amazing if we got a :bfp: at the same time and we proved all them doctors wrong! Have you read up about the medication they want to give your oh? X


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Good Morning, Ladies! :flower:

Just saw this article and wanted to share it with you all - 

https://www.everydayhealth.com/mens...=maing-grid7|main5|dl11|sec3_lnk1&pLid=131329

"Ultrasound equipment used for physical therapy may have potential as a male contraceptive, according to a new animal study." 

I wasn't sure if any husbands had or is going through physical therapy or any husbands might work in the medical field. Maybe this article might be helpful to you.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Scerena,

A prayer of thanks for the good news about your positive OPK! :happydance: 

Our appointments are only 6 days apart. I still say it would be ironic if we ended up expecting at the same time. :winkwink:

When I suspected that DH had low testosterone, before he started seeing my RE too, I started prowling the internet for information on testosterone replacement therapies. The only thing I found was Androgel. I kept reading about it and came across posts on a few sites about how men who were on it found that they were practically sterile now. That the testosterone produced by the gel was telling the brain that it was making enough hormone, so the brain was not sending enough to make :spermy:. The couples had no idea this was happening. 

Maybe the dosage was too high in their cases. Our RE had DH on only a 2% dose of Axiron. It didn't seem to make too much difference for him though. I still am not sure if the Axiron and the Lipitor helped with the increase he had in his last SA. It could have just been getting his teeth cleaned, his cavities filled, and the bad tooth pulled. I'm nervous and excited about the next SA.


----------



## scerena

Good luck at the next sa!
Would be great if we were expecting at the same time!

I never want my oh on testosterone supplements again after out last scare! My fs torally disagreed with the testosterone the urologist gave my oh, please think very carefully before any decisions about it.

How are you doing? What cd are you?
X


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Scerena,

Thank you, Sweetie! :kiss:

I was nervous when he was taking the Axiron. The gel did nothing to make him feel better and I was convinced that his next SA would be the worst. I really worry about that Androgel. Our RE probably won't remember he even mentioned it to us. :shrug:

That was the next post I was going to make - I see a lot of husbands are taking horny goat weed. Does this help any with low testosterone symptoms? How much should DH take?


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Shadowslegacy,

Hi! Welcome to the board! 

I've tried elevating myself on pillows afterwards and have been trying the Instead Softcups, too. The other day, I told my husband I'm tempted to stand on my head for a few minutes to see if that helps. Unfortunately, I was never able to get the hang of that when I was little, so I told him that he would need to hold my feet up for me. He laughed, but I wasn't kidding. :haha: I'm really thinking of trying it this fertile period. :winkwink:

The things we're willing to do to get our :bfp:.


----------



## scerena

https://www.malefertilitysupplements.com/importance-of-testosterone-in-male-fertility.htm

https://naturalhornygoatweed.com/horny-goat-weed-hollywood&#8217;s-pregnancy-supplement/

Those links above are about horny goat weed my oh takes 2000mg... And maca, I am wondering wether to take these supplements also.

Hope youre well?xx


----------



## MrsCompass

Hello Ladies - Just wanted to share that we had our first IUI today with a post count wash of 5million and with 2 mature follicles. Fingers cross!!!

Goodluck everyone! I'm so nervous!!


----------



## redcolabottle

That's great MrsCompass I hope it goes really well for you and that you get the BFP soon. 

DH and I went to the doctor to get the results of his SA explained a little better. They reassured us and have referred us to a urologist on the NHS. I'm wondering if any of you on here are based in London and can recommend which one we should choose? We have 3 choices:
1. St Heliers & Epsom (62 days to wait for an appointment with Mr Stephen Gordon) 
2. University College Hospital, Euston (21 days wait)
3. Ambulatory Care and Diagnostics (21 days but I'm not convinced at all by the name!!)

Does anyone have any experience? My feeling is we should go with the shorter wait time but I'm wondering if the longer wait at St Heliers & Epsom means they're a better team?


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Scerena,

Thank you very much for those links! I enjoyed reading them. :coffee:

Would you mind sharing with me the brand of Horny Goat Weed your hubby takes? Does he take twice a day or four times a day? Have you noticed a difference in his low testosterone symptoms?

(I'm going to send you a private message as soon as I can. Need to ask you something really personal. Hope you won't mind.) :blush:

I was looking on Amazon.com and trying to find what looked like a reputable safe Horny Goat Weed for DH to take. So many of them look a little scary and unsafe. I saw Semenax advertised on the first link you shared with me? Have you ever tried that?

I noticed that women are encouraged to take Horny Goat Weed, too. Have you thought of taking it along with your hubby? 

When I posted a few posts back about DH's vitamins and supplements, I spotted that Macca was in CountBoost and a Macuna Pruriens was in the MotilityBoost he is taking. 

I read that Pycnogenol will help improve morphology. Have you heard of Pycnogenol? Ive wanted to try it but Im not sure what strength to order.
Thank you, again, for sharing those links! You are so sweet! :hugs:


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

MrsCompass,

God Bless you and your hubby! Will be thinking about you and praying for success. [-o&lt;


----------



## MrsCompass

Thanks very much Georgiabelle! I too am praying for everyone on this website. I've been stalking this thread for awhile now ... and loving all of your information.


----------



## scerena

mrscompass- good luck my fingers are crossed for you :)

georgiabelle- I have responded to your PM :) No I havent tried semenax. I havent taken horny goat weed but I am definately considering taking it...
That's great that your oh is taking maca in one of his vitamins- that is also recommended for women to take- so another vitamin worth thinking about for us :)


I havent heard of Pycnogenol before I do not think but sounds good... I might look into it.

Oh is taking- "vitastore horny goat weed 2000mg" I think we ordered them ones from eBay and from what I remember they were cheap :)
xx


----------



## tiatammy

Hello ladies I have just heard about that vitimin pyconoegenol and I just put my husband on it. 75mg a day and a multivitimin that has vitimin c Folic acid and zinc. was told it makes a big improvement in numbers for a semen anaysis, Babyface179 told me about it and shadowslegegacy also told me their husbands took it and they had huge improvements in numbers for their semen anaysis, I hope it works for my hubby wont know until next sa and dont know when that will be, but will keep you informed. Hoping for that BFP. 


Best wishes for all of you For that BFP.:hugs::hugs:FRIENDS


----------



## redcolabottle

Hi again ladies 

I wanted to see if any of you have any advice on the best vitamins to help with boosting motility, morphology and sperm count in general. My DH's motility was really low on his SA (0% progressive, 24% non progressive), count was 17m, morphology was 2%. 

I've been doing some reading and I found Fertilaid for Men and their accompanying products MotilityBoost and CountBoost. I'm so tempted to buy them but I'm wondering if they're really any better than Wellman Conception that he's just started taking (which I'd get him to stop if we start the others). 

Do you girls have any recommendations? 

Also been reading about Pycnogenol, Maca root, CoQ10 but I don't know what to get him to take and what's too much etc. Any advice would be really great. 

Sending you all baby dust and good vibes! 

Thanks!! :flower:


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

RedColaBottle,

Here are the vitamins my DH is taking right now.

SPRING VALLEY ALL NATURAL REGULAR STRENGTH FISH OIL 1000 MG 
(THREE TIMES DAILY)

GNC MEGA MEN  
As a dietary supplement, take two caplets daily with food.
Supplement Facts 
Serving Size 2 Caplets 
Servings Per Container 45 
Amount Per Serving % DV 
Vitamin A (50% as beta-Carotene 50% as Acetate) 5000.00 IU 100% 
Vitamin C (as Ascorbic Acid & Calcium Ascorbate) 300.00 mg 500% 
Vitamin D (as Cholecalciferol) 1600.00 IU 400% 
Vitamin E (as Natural d-alpha Tocopheryl Acetate) 30.00 IU 100% 
Vitamin K (Phytonadione) 80.00 mcg 100% 
Thiamin (Vitamin B-1)(as Thiamin Mononitrate) 50.00 mg 3333% 
Riboflavin (Vitamin B-2) 50.00 mg 2941% 
Niacin 50.00 mg 250% 
Vitamin B-6 (as Pyridoxine Hydrochloride) 50.00 mg 2500% 
Folic Acid 400.00 mcg 100% 
Vitamin B12 (as Cyanocobalamin) 50.00 mcg 833% 
Biotin 300.00 mcg 100% 
Pantothenic Acid (as Calcium d-Pantothenate) 50.00 mg 500% 
Calcium (as Calcium Carbonate and Calcium Citrate Malate) 200.00 mg 20% 
Iodine (as Potassium Iodide) 150.00 mcg 100% 
Magnesium (as Magnesium Oxide) 100.00 mg 25% 
Zinc (as Zinc Oxide) 25.00 mg 167% 
Selenium (as L-Selenomethionine) 200.00 mcg 286% 
Copper (as Copper Gluconate) 2.00 mg 100% 
Manganese (as Manganese Sulfate) 2.00 mg 100% 
Chromium (as Hydrolyzed Protein Chelate) 120.00 mcg 100% 
Molybdenum (as Sodium Molybdate) 75.00 mcg 100% 
Proprietary Amino Acid Blend 100.00 mg ** 
L-Carnitine ** 
L-Glutamine ** 
L-Methionine ** 
L-Taurine ** 
Superfoods Fruit and Vegetable Blend 105.00 mg ** 
Broccoli Powder ** 
Tomato Powder ** 
Elderberry Fruit Powder ** 
Acai Fruit Powder ** 
Orange Peel Powder ** 
Cranberry Fruit Powder ** 
Blueberry Pumace Powder ** 
Pomegranate Fruit Powder ** 
Spinach Leaves Powder ** 
Grape Skin Powder ** 
alpha-Lipoic Acid 25.00 mg ** 
Green Tea Leaves Extract (Camellia sinensis) 40.00 mg ** 
Choline (as Choline Bitartrate) 10.00 mg ** 
Inositol 10.00 mg ** 
Silica (as Silicon Dioxide) 4.00 mg ** 
Boron (as Hydrolyzed Protein Chelate) 2.00 mg ** 
Lutemax 2020 Lutein 950.00 mcg ** 
Lycopene 950.00 mcg ** 
Astaxanthin 50.00 mcg ** 
Zeaxanthin 190.00 mcg ** 
Vanadium (as Sodium Metavanadate) 10.00 mcg ** 
** Daily Value (DV) not established
Other Ingredients: Cellulose, Titanium Dioxide (Natural Mineral Whitener), Vegetable Acetoglycerides, Caramel Color, Ethyl Vanillin
No Artificial Color, No Wheat, No Gluten, No Dairy, Yeast Free
Contains: Fish and Soybeans

FERTILITY BLEND FOR MEN - 

https://www.fertilityblend.com/Images/FertilityBlend-Supplement_facts_men.jpg

COUNTBOOST FOR MEN  

https://lib.store.yahoo.net/lib/yhst-10669596438250/countboost-info.gif

MOTILITYBOOST FOR MEN -

https://lib.store.yahoo.net/lib/yhst-10669596438250/motilityboost-info.gif

I just ordered GNC Preventive Nutrition® Pycnogenol® 50mg. It says to take one daily. I plan to have hubby take it with his morning vitamins.

I also ordered GNC Horny Goat Weed - 

Serving Size 2 Capsules 
Servings Per Container 60 
Amount Per Serving % DV 
Horny Goat Weed (Epimedium grandiflorum) 600.00 mg ** 
Maca Root Extract (Lepidium meyenii) 250.00 mg ** 
Polypodium vulgare Root Powder 25.00 mg ** 
** Daily Value (DV) not established 
Other Ingredients: Gelatin, Cellulose 
No Sugar, No Artificial Color, No Artificial Flavors, Sodium Free, No Wheat, No Gluten, No Soy, No Dairy, Yeast Free.

The label says to take two or four capsules before activity. Hubby is going to take one in the evenings with his evening set of vitamins. We might increase it to two a day - one in the morning and one in the evening. 

Each morning, DH takes a GNC Mega Men multivitamin, Fertility Blend For Men capsule, CountBoost For Men capsule, MotilityBoost For Men capsule, and 2 fish oils. Soon he will add a GNC Pcynogenol capsule to that.

Each evening, DH takes a GNC Mega Men multivitamin, Fertility Blend For Men capsule, CountBoost For Men capsule, MotilityBoost For Men capsule, and a fish oil. Soon he will add a GNC Horny Goat Weed capsule capsule to that.

Poor hubby and I joke that he rattles when he walks. :haha:

Hope this helps! :thumbup:


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

TiaTammy,

Hi! Thank you for sharing about Pcynogenol. I had been reading about it when trying to find something to improve DH's morphology. (His morphology has been at 4%, 2%, and 3% on his first, second, and third SAs.)

Friday, I finally ordered GNC Pcynogenol 50mgs. It hasn't shipped yet, but I'm hoping we'll get it soon. Our next appointment with our RE is on March 9th. The RE had mentioned DH having a fourth SA around that same date. 

I'll make sure to post his results when we receive them. Maybe the Pcynogenol will start helping quickly. =D&gt;

I hope you will share with us the results of your husband's next SA when he does have another. We would really appreciate it! :thumbup:

Thank you and God bless! :flower:


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Scerena,

Thank you for replying to my PM and sharing. I appreciate that you don't mind talking about such really personal things with me. :hugs:

Friday, I ordered Pycnogenol 50mgs and Horny Goat Weed capsules with contain 600mgs of Horny Goat Weed and Maca 250mgs, from GNC.com. Can't wait for it to get here, so DH can start taking them. Maybe we'll have at least a month of him on these along with his other vitamin and supplements, before his next SA. I'm getting very nervous about it. :shock:


----------



## tiatammy

GeorgiaBelle said:


> TiaTammy,
> 
> Hi! Thank you for sharing about Pcynogenol. I had been reading about it when trying to find something to improve DH's morphology. (His morphology has been at 4%, 2%, and 3% on his first, second, and third SAs.)
> 
> Friday, I finally ordered GNC Pcynogenol 50mgs. It hasn't shipped yet, but I'm hoping we'll get it soon. Our next appointment with our RE is on March 9th. The RE had mentioned DH having a fourth SA around that same date.
> 
> I'll make sure to post his results when we receive them. Maybe the Pcynogenol will start helping quickly. =D&gt;
> 
> I hope you will share with us the results of your husband's next SA when he does have another. We would really appreciate it! :thumbup:
> 
> Thank you and God bless! :flower:

Hi sweetie and yes I will keep you informed weather it worked for hubby, I do hope so, Got alot of good feedback on this vitimin pyconogenol, hubby has been on about a week now so we will see, HUGS HUGS FRIEND


----------



## redcolabottle

Hi All 

I hope you're all doing good and feeling positive today. I went to see a FS for me this morning and feel really positive and reassured after it. It helps to feel a little bit more in control, even if we're not actually!! 

Thanks GeorgiaBelle for sharing what your DH is on. The FS recommended Fertility Support for Men for my DH which I think I'll order now (available from Amazon but I can't post a link here for some reason), here's the ingredients: 

Ingredients:
L-arginine 300mg
Vitamin E (Natural d-alpha-tocopherol) 200mg %EC RDA* 2000
Vitamin C 200mg %EC RDA* 333
Zinc (as ascorbate) 30mg %EC RDA* 200
Magnesium (as citrate) 20mg %EC RDA* 6.7
L-cartinine 100mg
L-taurine 100mg
Calcium (as citrate) 20mg %EC RDA* 2.5
Beta Carotene (natural) 5mg
Thiamin (as HCl, vitamin B1) 20mg %EC RDA* 1428
Iron (as ascorbate/malate) 5mg %EC RDA* 36
Manganese (as ascorbate) 5mg
Vitamin B6 (as pyridoxal-5-phosphate) 20mg %EC RDA* 1000
Panthothenic Acid (Vitamin B5) 20mg %EC RDA* 333
Riboflavin (Vitmain B2) 20mg %EC RDA* 1250
Niacin (as nicotinamide, Vitmain B3) 20mg %EC RDA* 111
Selenium (as l-selenomethionine) 100ug
Vitamin A 696ug RE %EC RDA* 86
Vitamin D3 2.5ug %EC RDA* 50
Chromium (as polynicotinate) 20ug
Folic Acid 400ug %EC RDA* 200
Vitamin B12 (as cyanocobalamin) 20ug %EC RDA* 2000
Capsule Shell:
Hydroxypropyl Methylcellulose

Daily Dosage:
3 capsules, daily

Also I got a :) on the OPK this morning which has put me in good mood too. I know it won't be much good this month with DH's SA as it is but its still nice to know that it's happening as I was using the non-digital OPKs previously and never got any positives so it' a relief. And hopefully these vitamins will work their magic and in a few months we'll get what we're wishing for, and all you girls too I hope.


----------



## aintlifegrand

I haven't posted in a long time. We got news that my DH's count was very very low. I pretty much just gave up after 20 months of TTC. My husband went to a urologist, and found out it wasn't as dire as we thought. I have decided to try IUI in March, if it doesn't work, once more in April, if it doesnt work we will move on to IVF. This entire process has made me a different person. I feel anger, I constantly cry and I have a hard time being happy for other people. I'm going to counseling this week to start working out some 
of these issues.


----------



## redcolabottle

Hi Aintlifegrand I'm really glad to hear that you and your DH have got hope again but I'm so sorry to hear that you're feeling so upset about everything. 

I've had a really hard couple of years, my Mam passed away from breast cancer that moved to her brain, one of my best friends was diagnosed with the exact same form of cancer and it has moved to her brain aswell and she's having really tough treatment. She and her DH are dealing with so much and they're the same age as me and got married just one month after me so sometimes I think looking at what other people go through helps me to feel grateful for what I do have instead of focusing on the bad things, which is all too easy to do when we're all having such a hard time TTC. 

Also I've been going to acupuncture, having massages, doing yoga and meditating which I find helps me to de-stress as well. Plus exercise is great for getting the endorphins going and making you feel better, although it's often a struggle to make yourself do it even though you know you'll feel better afterwards. 

The FS I saw today also told me to take St Johns Wort (425ml) as my libido really suffered and never really came back after my Mam was diagnosed. He said it's absolutely fine to take while TTC and that it'll help with low mood, libido and lubrication - sounds good to me.

I'll keep all my fingers and toes crossed for you and your DH that the IUI in March works out for you and your husband. Seeing the counsellor is a great idea too - it sounds like you're doing all the right things. Sending you lots of baby dust and hugs.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

RedColaBottle, 

What brand OPK are you using? I just ordered and received 100 ovulation strips from Baby Hopes through Amazon.com. They came in the mail on the 11th day of my cycle, and I started using one a day since Thursday (12th day). Each one has been negative. :nope: 

I think I'm testing correctly. I collect my urine around the same time each day. That has been between 6 and 7 pm, except for today. I'm at work today until 8:00 pm and wouldn't be able to get to the restroom between 6 and 7. I tested around 3. 

Later I watched a video produced by the Early Pregnancy Test Company on You Tube. The lady narrating the video said that the ovulation strips should be read after 10 minutes. My husband and I just saw the one line appear and after a minute, we tossed the strip in the trash. 

Should you really wait 10 minutes to get the results? 

Also, I've read where a woman should test twice a day and not just once. Should I test more than once a day? :shrug:

One site I read, suggested that a woman shouldn't use the bathroom for four hours prior to testing with the ovulation strips. The instructions which came with my strips said to reduce liquid consumption 2 hours before testing. 

RedColaBottle, if you or any of the other ladies could help me out with instructions on the best way to use the strips I would really appreciate it. :)


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Scerena,

Sorry I haven't posted in a few days. My sister's birthday is February 28th, and she passed away last year on March 3rd. It is a difficult time.

Hubby and I still haven't finished moving in to my late Mama's home. The house is in terrible condition because of sloppy construction and should have never passed inspection all those years ago. 

Money is still very tight. Hubby is in his last semester at school and will start his internship soon. 

This past week I got a call from our RE's office. He will be out of town on March 9th. That was the day that DH and I had our appointments with him. Now, we see him on March 16th. I was impatiently looking forward to our appointments. Hubby was to have his 4th SA around that time, and I was supposed to see him because he had talked about having an ultrasound done for me and maybe I needed to start taking Clomid. (I'll probably have to remind him of all of this, unfortunately.) 

I was going to start charting my temperatures and was going to ask here on the board for advice on the right way to do it. Recently, I bought the basal thermometer and printed some charts. I've always been hesistant to do it because it seemed so complicated, and I read that by the time the chart showed that you had an increase in temperature, you had already ovulated.

I also bought the ovulation strips from Baby Hope through Amazon.com. (I posted about that above to RedColaBottle.) So far, I'm seeing negative, but now I'm confused if I'm testing and reading the strips correctly.

What brand OPK do you use?

Need to run for now.


----------



## redcolabottle

Hi GeorgiaBelle 

I'm so sorry to hear about your sister, it must be a really tough time for you and your family. My thoughts are with you and I'm sure your sister is looking after you and helping you to get your dreams come true. 

As for the OPKs I tried cheap ones aswell but I never got a positive result - I think I was reading them wrong. You definitely need to wait the length of time they say on the instructions as the lines develop over time. Try it again and see what happens. 

I've given up on those and bought the ClearBlue Digital OPKs - they show clearly when they're ready to be ready. A negative is a clear circle and a positive is a smiley face. Much much easier! But again you need to read the instructions as at first I was doing it wrong too. 

I didn't really want to chart aswell but I went to a FS last week and he encouraged me to do it so I've got the Basal Body Thermometer and I just signed up to learn all about it through FertilityFriend. It's a free course so worth trying. 

That's so annoying about your appointment with the RE, hard to wait, but I guess at least its only a week. 

Sending you baby dust!


----------



## scerena

:hi: georgiabelle,
My nan passed away thursday morning so I havent been on the site as much as I usually am, sorry to hear anout your sister and you finding this time of the year hard, my thoughts are with you :hugs:

I love charting, I use opk's from cd10 twice a day- I usually pick up my surge in the evening- when I get my positive I bd that day or the day after (depends as we try and bd everyother day)... Then the temping confirms your ovulation as sometimes I have had fake positives so charting is a great way of confirming and after a while you will know if and when to expect af. I use 'one step' ovulation tests from eBay they are cheap but work for me :) I recommend fertilityfriend.com too you can have lessons and enter the data from your phone etc.

Sorry to hear that you and oh have to wait longer dor the appointment, I think my oh's appointment is march 15th the FS will prob want another sa done- so near enough the same time :)
My appointment is 21st february so not long now I just want a plan after waiting 6months with no plan and for the surgery...

I hope that you can move in your late mamas house soon so you can settle :hugs: as it must be stressful xx


----------



## aleja

hi ladies, i hope you don't mind me popping in. I am glad there is a thread about low sperm count as that is exactly the result that my DH got from his first SA. We had a FS appt today. Me= normal hormones, eggs ok, OVing. DH= 1million sperm count 10% movement. I was in shock. 
DH is having a second test next week but pretty much the only options we have been given is IUI (if sperm count increases) or IVF/ICSI. I feel so depressed but at least i should be glad at least one of us is ok and that there is an actual explanation to why no BFP. 
Hope we all have a positive year and get some BFP's soon:flower:


----------



## aliss

Hi girls,

Can you offer some advice on how to approach DH for testing on this subject?

We are facing secondary infertility, almost 2 years TTC now. He is 34 and his father also suffered from low sperm count around the same age (DH himself was a miracle after many years of LTTTC). DH has gained 60lbs in the past 2 years and isn't as healthy as he used to be - that, plus family history, leads us to suspect this might be an issue.

So how do you approach on such a sensitive subject? I don't want him to feel attacked but at the same time I think it's a valid concern.


----------



## jojo87

I'm sick to my stomach from the SA results we got. Count was only 4 million. 20% morphology and 60% motility. He has an appointment with a specialist but the nurse from my doctor's office didn't leave me with much hope. She made it sound like IVF was going to be the only possibility. Aren't there ways to raise sperm count? We don't even know what's causing it yet. I don't know why she would jump to conclusions.


----------



## aintlifegrand

^I was the same way. I would make an appointment with a urologist asap. In the meantime, I would get some vitamins such as the Fertilaid and a Mens Daily. Our fertility doctor told us IVF was probably our only shot, but the urologist acted as if he definitely thought IUI would work. The urologist also put my husband on Clomid, it's supposed to help as well.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

jojo87 said:


> I'm sick to my stomach from the SA results we got. Count was only 4 million. 20% morphology and 60% motility. He has an appointment with a specialist but the nurse from my doctor's office didn't leave me with much hope. She made it sound like IVF was going to be the only possibility. Aren't there ways to raise sperm count? We don't even know what's causing it yet. I don't know why she would jump to conclusions.

Got our SA results yesterday (worst Valentine's Day ever..). Count was under 0.01 million with under 5% motility - didn't get the morphology % but she said they were abnormal. Urologist apt. on the 29th - The Doctor that called with there results didn't make it sound so great either. Those are the lowest results I have heard of so far - so just remember it could be worse. I dunno - I'm hoping it is something that can be fixed....people keep telling me that you only need one...:shrug:


----------



## aleja

I hope there is something that can be done but my FS didn't really give much hope of natural conception. He said with the current figures we have 2% chance each month. It may aswell be zero. 
I guess that is why they suggest ICSI as they select a good sperm and inject it directly into the egg. Sounds easy in theory but costs $$$$$


----------



## EmHart

Hi there, I wonder if you ladies can help me shed some light at what DH and I are actually looking at in terms of how bad his SA results were. My understanding of them was that they were almost all to the low end of normal, with progressive motility as the real issue. Here they are:

Volume: 3.0ml (Low end of normal 1.5ml)
Sperm Motility: 41% (Low end of normal 40%)
Progressive Motility: 20% (Low end of normal 31%)
Sperm Morphology: 4% (Low end of normal 4%)
Spermatazoa: 18x10*6/ml (Low end of normal 15x10*6/ml)
PH: 7.7 
Total sperm: 54x10*6 (low end of normal 39x10*6)

I know that this is not a terrible result because there are sperm there and some of them are heading in the right direction. I was just wondering if this will mean we will need help to conceive? We are heading into month 8 of trying. Anyone who can shed any light I would be really grateful.


----------



## jojo87

MissAnnabelle said:


> jojo87 said:
> 
> 
> I'm sick to my stomach from the SA results we got. Count was only 4 million. 20% morphology and 60% motility. He has an appointment with a specialist but the nurse from my doctor's office didn't leave me with much hope. She made it sound like IVF was going to be the only possibility. Aren't there ways to raise sperm count? We don't even know what's causing it yet. I don't know why she would jump to conclusions.
> 
> Got our SA results yesterday (worst Valentine's Day ever..). Count was under 0.01 million with under 5% motility - didn't get the morphology % but she said they were abnormal. Urologist apt. on the 29th - The Doctor that called with there results didn't make it sound so great either. Those are the lowest results I have heard of so far - so just remember it could be worse. I dunno - I'm hoping it is something that can be fixed....people keep telling me that you only need one...:shrug:Click to expand...

Sorry to hear this Miss Anabelle :cry: We have an appointment with a urologist on Tuesday. I'm hoping since I'm 25 and he's 31, we have time on our side and don't have to rush into IVF. I'm also thinking about trying the Fertilaid. I also have him taking a multi-vitamin every day.


----------



## al335003

This may have already been talked about, but with no insurance coverage, about how much is it to have a sperm count.motility/etc analyzed in the US? Thanks!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Sorry to hear this Miss Anabelle :cry: We have an appointment with a urologist on Tuesday. I'm hoping since I'm 25 and he's 31, we have time on our side and don't have to rush into IVF. I'm also thinking about trying the Fertilaid. I also have him taking a multi-vitamin every day.[/QUOTE]

Let me know how the appointment goes. MY DH has been taking FertilAid for the past few months, so not really sure what we can do at this point - just have to put it out of our minds until we see the Urologist I guess.


----------



## aintlifegrand

al335003 said:


> This may have already been talked about, but with no insurance coverage, about how much is it to have a sperm count.motility/etc analyzed in the US? Thanks!

It costs about $180.00


----------



## Hannah_S

Hi everyone.

I'm new to Baby and Bump - we've been TTC for eight months and DH just got his sperm analysis back.

Volume and morphology were on the low end of normal, but there were only 3.2 million sperm per ml, and motility is only 11%.

DH quit smoking when we started TTC, so any positive effect from that would have shown up by now. He doesn't bicycle, or wear tight underwear, or use saunas, or even use a laptop, so heat/pressure issues aren't relevant. He's also already been taking Vitamin C, Vitamin E, and Zinc.

What they've told us to do is to cut alcohol down to no more than 4 units a week, and to start him on Vitabiotics Wellman Conception formula, which has all the vitamins he's been taking, and more, including selenium, as well as various natural herbs that are supposed to be helpful for sperm production. He's also been REALLY stressed out these last few months, and stress doesn't help sperm production either.

They'll do another SA after three months, and depending on the results, will either tell us that things are looking normal (doubtful - it's SO low), or refer us to a fertility clinic. I'm just hoping he gets it up to the 5 million needed for IUI.

During those three months, I'll be using ovulation kits so we can time things, and using Conceive Plus, as well as hanging upside down for 30 minutes after each try! We might as well do everything we can to maximise our chances while we're waiting for the next steps.

But he's feeling really crappy about his result and it's hard to be supportive right now since he's so depressed. I just wish I could fix everything for him!


----------



## Hannah_S

Just to clarify - I've been using EWCM and temperature to check when ovulation occurs, but I haven't been using ovulation kits yet. Realised my previous post made it sound like I wasn't using anything to time things, and I am!


----------



## EmHart

Hi Hannah, we this is our 8th month of trying too, it sounds like we are in a similar situation. I know you said your DH didn't have a heat issue but what job does he do. I think I have worked out what might be going wrong for my DH as he has never smokes, is healthy and drinks only a little, BUT he commutes an hour and a half both ways to work so that is 3 hours a day sat in a car in one position. He then works for 8 or 9 hours sat at a desk in one place. The problem is we don't know what to do about this as he can't stop his job. Exercise is hard as he often doesn't get home until 7.30 and at the weekend is just exhausted. It is just so frustrating. I have him on the wellman tablets as of yesterday so FX they can do something. Let me know if there is anything else that is suggested.


----------



## Hopingitwill

Hi girls - just wanted to give you some hope and feedback. My dh got a sperm test back nearly 4 months ago and results weren't good 26% motility and 8% normal morphology. Based on these results we were referred to fertility unit. Had appointment at end of Jan. We were due to start fertility tx in April after I had had a hsg carried out to check my tubes were alright. Dh was due to go back for another sa at end of this month to find out how progressive the motile sperm
Where but in the meantime we were advised to continue trying. As soon as I got first results four months ago I put dh on (before sa he hadn't wanted to take any supplements). I also stopped him having hot baths ( he had very hot ones regularly). I also got him to drink more water as his sperm always seemed too thick (sorry if tmi) and I read somewhere that not drinking enough water could make it too thick for swimming. Although he wasn't overweight I made his diet better with more fish, salad etc. He also cut back on his drinking (not that he drank much anyway). Anyway these changes must have helped as I have just got a bfp on 2 different tests. We really believe that these changes helped so wanted to let you ladies know.


----------



## shellie31

:hi: Ladies. Hope you don't mind me joining your thread. Could someone please explain what this means as i really don't understand it & all FE said was save for IVF & i'll see you then :cry:. He had said at 1st sample cos this is the 2nd one,that DH had 25% shooting stars :shrug:

This is DH SA:
Volume = 0.0ml
Viscosity = +
Density = 12.7 x 10/ml
% Motility = 31%
a:12% b:19% c:14% d:55% 
Progression = 2/4
% Abnormals = 85%
Debris = +
Cells: 0 x 10ml
Agglutination = 0

Reduced count,motility and activity.

The letter we received with the 1st SA results said "You produced 20 million sperm per millilitre of semen,only 7% of these looked normal & 25% of your sperm were moving,however only 5% were actively moving. 

I'd be really grateful for some input cos its all so confusing :shrug:. Thank you.


----------



## Hannah_S

HopingItWill, I'm thinking sticky thoughts for you! Congrats on the BFP.

Emhart, my DH does spend lots of time seated - that might be part of it. He's been under a huge amount of stress recently, so that plus moderate drinking probably didn't do good things. I'm hopeful that cutting way down on alcohol and trying to moderate stress, plus the tablets, will bring that count up.

Shelly, I'm not sure what all of those details mean - I'd focus mostly on this part: _"You produced 20 million sperm per millilitre of semen,only 7% of these looked normal & 25% of your sperm were moving,however only 5% were actively moving. _

He's got a normal amount of sperm in there, which is a good sign, but most are misshapen and very few are actually moving well. I'd call the fertility clinic and ask what their recommendations are. I tried to post a link to some information on morphology, but you have to have posted 10 times for the computer to let you do it, so I can't link to it. I'll try again later, once I've posted a bit more!


----------



## EmHart

I am going to be trying all those things too Hannah. I am due to O on Friday and this is the first time since we stared trying that I don't feel excited and pleased to get another shot. I just feel like there is no hope that it will work.


----------



## shellie31

Hannah,thank you for you're info:hugs:,it kind of makes a bit sense now lol :haha:. I might just do that & call them :thumbup:

Em. Don't give up hope hun :hugs:you never know whats just around the corner.


----------



## aleja

Congratulations hopeitwill I wish u all the best for ur little bean


----------



## Chickadeedee

Hi All,
I hope you don't mind me joining this thread too...I am pretty down in the dumps this morning..We got my DH's first SA results late yesterday and the actual paper in the mail this morning -- All the lab paperwork says is: Abnormal .75 Reference 10-250 MIL/ML.

That's it.

My doctor said it looked like his actual sperm count was so low that they didn't even bother doing the rest of the tests???

Any ideas what these numbers actually mean? My doc referred us to a FS straight away -- I am just waiting for the call to find out when our first appointment is...We have been TTC since August. I am 37 and DH is 53...He had testicular cancer back in his early 30's, so they assume that is the reason for his super low sperm count..

Any advice is welcome!!!


----------



## EmHart

Oh, Chickadee, I am so sorry. I am afraid I am still pretty much in the dark about what all these numbers realistically mean. My DH and I have been trying since July and just had a not great SA analysis. It was horrible, but at least I know I am not going mad, there WAS something wrong. I hope the FS can give you some more information and get you started on a solution. Hugs hun :hugs:


----------



## Chickadeedee

Well, I just got off the phone with the FS and we have an appt for 3/13! They are going to do another SA there, which DH is concerned about doing it THERE, but he will do what needs to be done!
I am feeling better about things now that we have the actual appt.... Now we wait!!!!


----------



## aleja

good luck, chickadee, the appt will come around in no time and you will be able to get some answers.
Yes i think it is a common anxiety for men having to provide a sample on demand (my DH has done it twice now and he thinks both times he did a bad "job" due to pressure..


----------



## shellie31

aleja said:


> good luck, chickadee, the appt will come around in no time and you will be able to get some answers.
> Yes i think it is a common anxiety for men having to provide a sample on demand (my DH has done it twice now and he thinks both times he did a bad "job" due to pressure..

My hubby was the same but can't say i blame them. It can't be easy for them just to provide on demand in a toilet,which is where my hubby was sent. He said it ruined his ejaculation & his sample wasn't up to much. When he done one at home he found it alot easier & the sample was better & there was more of it(he must've been really relaxed lol :haha:),we then had to keep it warm & rush it to the hospital.


----------



## EmHart

I would quite like to wake up from this bad dream now please, I don't know about you ladies. It is getting a bit old. Give me my baby already universe. 

Sorry, just needed a rant. I am so fed up with all the let downs.


----------



## Chickadeedee

Oh EmHart :hugs: I know what you mean!!!

Shellie, the first SA we did at home...this next one is at the FS which is 2 hours away, so no chance for that :blush: guess I'll have to buy him some girly magazines to bring that a million other men haven't touched while doing THAT (he is kinda a germaphobe) :haha:

I just want to push fast forward and start this process!!!!!

:dust:


----------



## shellie31

Chickadee. :rofl::rofl: The thought of who's touched them before with spermy hands is totally gross:sick:


----------



## aleja

emhart, i know what you mean too. i had the same thought this morning. I had a HPT this morning knowing perfectly well we have 2% chance of falling png naturally. A girl can only dream but of course it was a big fat nothing. I shouldn't have been surprised.

i wish i could give you words of encouragement but i don't know what to say except its okay to rant and get angry and then rant again sometimes. GL


----------



## EmHart

I agree, I think sometimes I need to bawl and sob and sometimes I need to swear and shout. Sometimes that is just what we need to do! My next AF is due on the weekend of my Birthday, so that is going to be fun! I am actually feeling kinda better today, lets hope it lasts the weekend hey?


----------



## aleja

i am glad you are feeling better it sounds like having a good cry and rant can help you get it out of your system. hope your AF never comes for your birthday. miracles and lucky surprises do happen so hang in there


----------



## Chickadeedee

Sometimes I NEED to give myself "x" amount of days to be sad and ticked off ~ especially when AF shows..I think it helps clear my heart and mind and allows me to move forward to the next month!
Ahhhhhh, the old birthday AF...that was me last month....obviously I didn't get the present I wanted most! 
Ugh, I hate hate hate this TWW -,, especially now that I know our chances are basically nil....but somehow I can't stop hoping that maybe we will beat the odds??


----------



## shellie31

I understand how you feel girls :hugs:. I have my bad days when i cry & think it'll never happen :sad2: but it does help to have a cry & be angry & upset,it gets it out of your system instead of building up festering away. I also have good days when i believe i'll get my BFP oneday soon & that miracles happen every day :cloud9:. 
The 1st day of the :witch:bitch is always my worst day :cry: but then i start to pick my PMA up again for the new cycle ahead. This works for me cos if i didn't have hope i'd go crazy :loopy:(not that i'm not a bit crazy lol :haha:)


----------



## shellie31

My hubby's got his appointment with the urologist today:thumbup:. I'm really hoping & praying that we get good news for a change :winkwink:


----------



## Chickadeedee

Fingers crossed Shellie!!! :hugs:


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Hello, Everyone!

Just found this article - 

https://www.businessweek.com/news/2...-human-eggs-in-possible-aid-to-fertility.html

Ovarian Stem Cells Make Human Eggs in Possible Aid to Fertility
February 27, 2012, 8:37 AM EST
By Ryan Flinn

Feb. 27 (Bloomberg) -- Stem cells taken from human ovaries were used to produce early-stage eggs by scientists in Boston who may have created a new method to help infertile women.

Females have a fixed number of eggs from birth that are depleted by the time of menopause. The finding, published today in the journal Nature Medicine, challenges the belief that their ovaries cant make more. The research was led by Jonathan Tilly, the director of Massachusetts General Hospitals Vincent Center for Reproductive Biology.

Tilly reported in 2004 that ovarian stem cells in mice create new eggs, or oocytes, in a way similar to how stem cells in male testes produce sperm throughout a mans life. His latest work, if reproduced, would suggest the same is true for human ovaries, potentially pointing at new ways to aid fertility by delaying when the ovaries stop functioning.

The 50-year-old belief in our field wasnt actually based on data proving it was impossible, or not ongoing, Tilly said in a telephone interview. It was simply an assumption made because there was no evidence indicating otherwise. We have human cells that can produce new oocytes.

In the study, healthy ovaries were obtained from consenting patients undergoing sex reassignment surgery. The researchers were able to identify ovarian stem cells because they express a rare protein thats only seen in reproductive cells.

The stem cells from the ovaries were injected into human ovarian tissue that was then grafted under the skin of mice, which provided the blood supply that enabled growth. Within two weeks, early stage human follicles with oocytes had formed.

7-Million Eggs

A female is most endowed with oocytes, or eggs, as a fetus, when she has about 7 million. That number that drops to 1 million by birth, and around 300,000 by puberty. By menopause, the number is zero. Since the 1950s, scientists thought that ovarian stem cells capable of producing new eggs are only active during fetal development.

This paper essentially opens the door to the ability to control oocyte development in human ovaries, Tilly said.

About 10 percent of women of child-bearing age in the U.S., or 6.1 million, have difficulty getting pregnant or staying pregnant, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. Most cases of female infertility are caused by problems with ovulation, hormone imbalance or age.

The study by Tilley and his colleagues offers a new model system for understanding the human egg cell, said David F. Albertini, director of the Center for Reproductive Services and professor in the department of molecular and integrative physiology at Kansas University, in a telephone interview.

Practical Applications

Still, theres a long way to go before this has real practical applications. Ive spent 35 years of my life studying egg cells and this is a cell that is at least as complicated as a neuron in the brain, if not more, Albertini said.

The work needs to be reproduced and expanded by other scientists to make it into something that will make us confident the cells are safe to use and we could actually use them to repopulate an egg-depleted ovary, he said.

Tillys team is exploring the development of an ovarian stem-cell bank that can be cryogenically frozen and thawed without damage, unlike human eggs, he said. The researchers are also working to identify hormones and other growth factors for accelerating production of eggs from human ovarian stem cells and ways to improve in-vitro fertilization.

The problem we face with IVF is we dont have many eggs to work with, he said. These cells are renewable. If we are successful -- and its a big if -- in generating functioning eggs from these cells, we can generate as many eggs as we need to on a per patient basis.

Tilly is also collaborating with researchers at the University of Edinburgh in the U.K. to determine whether the oocytes can be developed into fully mature human eggs for fertilizing. The U.S bans creating or fertilizing embryos for experimental purposes, he said.

A company Tilly co-founded, Boston-based OvaScience Inc., has licensed the technology for potential commercial applications.

--With assistance from Sarah Frier in New York. Editors: Angela Zimm, Andrew Pollack

To contact the reporter on this story: Ryan Flinn in San Francisco at [email protected]

To contact the editor responsible for this story: Reg Gale at [email protected]


----------



## dreaminghopin

Great to find this thread although so sorry that we are all in the same boat. Have spent last few hours reading entire thread and although it is great that some lovely ladies have managed to get their bfp it does seem to be few and far between.*

DH results
Count 14 million
Vol 3 mls
Motility 30 %*
rapid progression 17%
morphology 5%

We did manage to conceive in dec 2011 but miscarried at 5 weeks. I also spot between periods (although gynaecologist does not think this is a concern hmmmm)

Our GP is really nice and tells us that it could happen naturally however going by what others have been told on this thread we don't have much hope. My hubby also has varicose however don't think the urologist is up for operating as he says that evidence that it improves pregnancy rates is lacking. Again that seems very different to what I have read.*

It really does seem an uphill battle at times. As said, although gp is lovely, I feel that he should be a wee bit more realistic and refer us to fertility specialist given that waiting times already.*

Hope everyone is ok.*


----------



## dreaminghopin

Oh forgot to say that as of February, dh is taking wellman, vit c, macca and zinc. Next sperm analysis is on 11th April.


----------



## Posey

Hi ladies, I hope you don't mind me joining you? I have searched high and low for an 'active' male-factor-infertility group, and alas, I stumbled upon you lovely ladies. My hubby does not have low counts, but has terrible morhphology (100% abnm, to be exact). Counts are at 80, motility is borderline at 40. Anyways, I'm just looking for support as we embark on this (likely)-long journey.

We have only been TTC for six-seven months now, but I'm feeling very pressured to have a baby well... yesterday... because of my family situation. I lost my grandma, one of my dads (to lymphoma), and my mom (to leukemia) last year, and so all I really have left are my twin sister (bless her), my grandad (who is not getting any younger!), and my other dad (who we just found out four weeks ago that HIS cancer is back). I'm only 27, DH is 29. So, needless to say, I want/need to have children NOW if I want them to know my family, and vice versa. It sounds like a soap opera, doesn't it? All I can do is laugh, or else I will cry.

Anyways, I had hubby do that SA two weeks ago 'just in case',thinking everything would come back okay and that we would just need to keep trying, and it came back awful. We were so shocked and devastated. In addition to the abnormal forms, they say that his :spermy: agglutinate, and to consider sperm antibodies. Sigh. So hubby has been checked for infections, all clear there. He'll be checked for a vericocele soon. Other than that, I've been checked myself and everything (hormones, etc) appear normal. Hubby goes for another SA in early April, and we'll see. We have an appointment with the RE in early May.

So there you have it, my story. Sometimes it just feels better to share it. I reallllllly thought the universe owed me one here, to just allow me to conceive somewhat easily, but it looks like more struggles are ahead. From what I have read, if his morhpology is really as bad as it appears, IVF with ICSI is in our future.

Praying for y'all, hoping you can pray for me too. :flower:


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi Ladies, I'm 32 and DH is 41. Earlier this year he was diagnosed with abnormal sperm and pre diagnosed with Varicocele. The ultrasound came back negative for Varicocele :happydance:, but dr thinks a retest is needed in 3 months because he's pretty sure something's there.

Anyhow, on for SA dh had low morphology, low motility and low count, but good volume.

Second test his count hand increased abit. His FS said that he's looking at 8 million healthy sperm so to speak. They want him to get up to 10 million in order to have enough sperm for IUI.

He's on a low dose of clomid now that he FINALLY started taking. We were definitely going through hurdle there. Hoping this will increase him to 10 million.

Anyhow wishing the best to all of you! Look forward to sharing with anyone who's still active in this thread.

Receiving such news can be very discouraging. Success stories welcomed! :)


----------



## Mel_35

Hello, would it be ok if I joined this thread? We've just had our first SA results back and by all accounts these are pretty bad :/

pH - 8.1
Volume (ml) - 1.5
Round Cells - 0.00 (does anyone know what these are?!)
Concentration (mill/ml) - 0.10
Motility (fast)* - 3
Motility (Slow)* - 13
Motility (non-progressive)* - 7
Motility (not moving at all)* - 44
Normal Forms* - 2
Agglutination - None

* figures represent total sperm seen, and not a %

Comments refer to Oglioasthenozoospermia, and theres a note that says the morphology was poor with odd shaped heads and midpieces but nothing about numbers on this.

OH is on Wellman Conception and is now making a special effort to, um, keep things cool!! (he likes the odd hot bath etc which has now been banned :/) But I'd love to know what tips or advice you guys have. 

We are being referred to a fertility specialist by our GP now because of these results. I'm 34 (35 in a few months) and OH is 32. Neither of us drink or smoke, could probably stand to loose a few pounds but neither of us is massively overweight. I've had ov blood tests and they were ok, although I do have a bicornuate uterus to contend with as well - if they think assisted conception is required (which our GP basically said was our only option) does anyone know if this might affect things? :/


----------



## Posey

Hi RegalPea, Hi Mel. I posted on Sunday and haven't heard a reply yet from anyone who is 'active' on this thread, which is no problem :) But perhaps we can lean on each other if y'all are interested in keeping up with posting. I just know that I could really use some support :flower:

RegalPea, I love how strong and hopeful you are! I'm also happy your DH's second SA came back a little better than the first. If you read up to my first post, you'll see that my hubby's first SA came back horribly, and he goes for his second one early next week, so I"m hoping for anything even slightly better... Do you know when you might be able to begin IUI? GL to you and fingers crossed :flower:

Mel, I wish I had more insight/input:wacko: I"m not sure how to interpret those results without them being a percentage... where abouts do you live? I haven't come accross SA results that are reported like that before :) I do understand about the poor morphology, my DH's morph. was horrible horrible, 100% abnormal with good counts and borderline motility. I'm glad to see your DH is on wellman, mine just began FertilAid and a bunch of others (coenzyme q10, etc) that FertilAid didn't include. He doesn't smoke, rarely drinks, and we've done similar things... no tight underwear, no hot baths :) he also isn't going to ride his bike until we conceive, and he's drinking decaf instead of caffeine. It sounds like you are doing all you can. How long have you been ttc?

Afm, I see the RE for the first time on May 6th, so until then we're just going to keep trying, even though things seem so grim... I can't imagine giving up trying naturally, even if the chances are so small.

:dust: to you both xo


----------



## Mel_35

Hi Ladies :) Looks like its just a couple of us on here for now then! 

Posey - LOL I'm in the UK so I guess our reports come back differently to those over the pond :) From what I've seen so far, these are pretty bad results though - 100,000 swimmers per ml and of those, literally only about 3 that are ok :/ Sorry your results werent great either - its so frustrating that on paper our OH's should be ok, but theres that unknown 'something' thats messing things up :/ Good luck for your RE appointment though!!

Good luck with your retest too Regalpeas, let us know how you get on!

Dreaming - were abouts are you (the use of the word 'wee' indicates you might be my side of the atlantic LOL)? So sorry to hear about your m/c, but fingers crossed for your retest :)


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi posey sorry I cant help with morphology specifically. Is your DH taking vitamins? I know what you mean about pressure. My parents are absolutely desperate to be grandparents and I am there only hope (my sis cant have / doesnt want children). I am so sorry for all your losses. Good luck on 6th May 

Regalpeas I think 8 million healthy sperm is good. Some people on here have had a BFP with 1 million on IUI. Can I ask why he was prescribed clomid? Is it normal for males to be prescribed this? 

Hi Mel_35 hee hee yes I am Scotland how did you tell &#61514; sorry that you are also experiencing this. Glad you have been referred. Our next battle with our GP is to be referred. When is your appointment?


----------



## Lulu33

Hi ladies, I'm hoping I can hop on board as well. We just got my husbands sperm analysis back and are in the same situation :(.
He had 4 million/ml
TotalProgressive: 3 million/ml
So I believe that is motality of 75%
Morphology: 28%
Volume 2L

He has a second analysis scheduled and we have an appointment with the urologist but not until the end of May :( I'm really hoping the next one comes back higher!
Have you ladies done anything as of yet? I'm getting him started on vitamins and eating healthier, no cell phone in pocket etc. Also got him off of his heartburn med.

If it gives any of us hope I did get pregnant in May on our first month of no bilrth control naturally. I thought we were super fertile...unfortunately not :( Unfortunately miscarried. So with very low counts there still is that small hope :)


----------



## shelly72ri

I think i need to call my dr back! I didnt get all the results like you guys.. All they said is dh is low at 9.5 and anything from 0-10 is low... I dont know anything else!


----------



## Mel_35

LOL I lived in Stirling for 3 years Dreaming, lovely part of the world up there :) We dont have an appointment just yet, GP said he was writing to refer us on Monday so hopefully we will find out soon.

Hi Lulu! So sorry to hear of your losses :( But it sounds like you have pretty ok motility and morphology compared to some of the other results I've seen on here, looks like the count is a bit low though? Seems like lots of people have had success in improving things with vitamins and lifestyle changes, so fingers crossed for you too.

Shelly I'd definitely get the GP to let you know your complete results if you can, I'd read the above as your count was 9.5 million though?


----------



## dreaminghopin

It sure is Mel

Lulu i dont think I have ever seen 75% mobilty before so it looks pretty good. 3 million good swimmers is a good start.

Hope your able to get more info shelly.

I tested this morning and last night BFNs. 

Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## aintlifegrand

Okay gals, just got back from my first IUI. Originally, we had two sperm analysis done, both around 7 million, the last around January. Today, 14 million! He cut down cigarettes and alcohol, and started taking a Mens Daily Health Vitamin, Fertilaid and Count Boost.


----------



## dreaminghopin

Thats great and glad to know that they will do IUI with 14 million as that what my DH's last count was. What was the procedure like? Best of luch and keep us posted.


----------



## aintlifegrand

I thought it hurt a bit and I was cramping, but overall not too bad. My doctor said they wouldn't do it if the count was under 7 million.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Welcome dreaminghopin, Posey, Regalpeas, Mel_35, Lulu33, shelly72ri, and aintlifegrand! :flower: Sorry the board hasn't been active lately. We're happy to have you ladies join us on the board. 

My husband had his fourth Semen Analysis done on Friday, March 16th. We received his results Wednesday, March 28th. His results were surprising, and I'm not sure if I should be happy, sad, or both. We are definitely confused. :shrug: I will definitely post the new results along with the results of his last three SAs very soon. :spermy:

Again, welcome! :hugs:


----------



## smiledreamer

oooh giorgie,,,, im so impatient
post soon hun xx


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

al335003 said:


> This may have already been talked about, but with no insurance coverage, about how much is it to have a sperm count.motility/etc analyzed in the US? Thanks!

Al335003,

I just came across your post and hope you are still able to see my reply. Each time, my husband has his semen analysis done, we pay $90.00 for paying early. If we waited to let the reproductive lab file with my insurance and the claim was denied, we would have to pay $110.00. My insurance will deny coverage of hubby's SAs because they will mostly likely have a infertility diagnosis attached.

Hope this helps! :thumbup:


----------



## Regalpeas

Posey said:


> \
> RegalPea, I love how strong and hopeful you are! I'm also happy your DH's second SA came back a little better than the first. If you read up to my first post, you'll see that my hubby's first SA came back horribly, and he goes for his second one early next week, so I"m hoping for anything even slightly better... Do you know when you might be able to begin IUI? GL to you and fingers crossed :flower:
> 
> 
> Afm, I see the RE for the first time on May 6th, so until then we're just going to keep trying, even though things seem so grim... I can't imagine giving up trying naturally, even if the chances are so small.
> 
> :dust: to you both xo

Thanks my dear! Not long now until you see the RE fx fx fx. The FS wants DH sperm to get to 10 million range. Also I need to drop some pounds as well. Then we'll be eligible. They say both will increase our success with treatmentl



Mel_35 said:


> Hi Ladies :) Looks like its just a couple of us on here for now then!
> 
> 
> Good luck with your retest too Regalpeas, let us know how you get on!

Thanks !



dreaminghopin said:


> Regalpeas I think 8 million healthy sperm is good. Some people on here have had a BFP with 1 million on IUI. Can I ask why he was prescribed clomid? Is it normal for males to be prescribed this?

Dh had low count, motility and poor morphology. So perhaps this is why the request is for more sperm production to increase our chances. Clomid is prescribed for men however, we just found out recently that it is not FDA approved for men. So DH says he's going to start taking Zinc which he picked up already. However, he things the Clomid is working because his testicles are getting bigger...SMH. So now he doesn't want to stop taking it, but I think he will to be safe.


----------



## Regalpeas

*LuLu*- sorry for your losses.

*Aintlife*- fx fx fx :dust: hope this is it for you!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Hello Ladies,

Here are the results of DH's fourth semen analysis taken on March 16th 

PH  8.1 - Normal 7.2 to 8.0
Volume 2.1  Normal 1 to 6 ml
Concentration  42.0  Normal greater than 20 million
Motility (%)  60  Normal greater than 50%
Progression  Normal greater than 25% A or 50 % A+B
A= Rapid Progression = 25
B= Slow or Sluggish = 25
C= Non-Progression = 10
D= Non-Motile = 40
Morphology (by Krueger strict criteria*) *Very poor fertilization may occur with less than 5% normal forms  2%
Total Motile Sperm  53.0  Normal greater than 20 million
Liquefied within 30 minutes  yes
Viscosity  Normal
Appearance  Normal
Cell Debris  Yes
Cell Clumps  Yes
Agglutination  None
Comment: Poor Morphology

Here are the results of the first semen analysis taken on June 1, 2011 

PH  8.3 - Normal 7.2 to 8.0
Volume 2.0  Normal 1 to 6 ml
Concentration  6.0  Normal greater than 20 million
Motility (%)  50  Normal greater than 50%
Progression  Normal greater than 25% A or 50 % A+B
A= Rapid Progression = 10
B= Slow or Sluggish = 30
C= Non-Progression = 10
D= Non-Motile = 50
Morphology (by Krueger strict criteria*) *Very poor fertilization may occur with less than 5% normal forms  4%
Total Motile Sperm  6.0  Normal greater than 20 million
Liquefied within 30 minutes  yes
Viscosity  Normal
Appearance  Less Opaque
Cell Debris  No
Cell Clumps  No
Agglutination  None
Comment: Oligozoospermia

Here are the results of the second semen analysis taken on July 15, 2011 

PH  8.0 - Normal 7.2 to 8.0
Volume 2.0  Normal 1 to 6 ml
Concentration  10.0  Normal greater than 20 million
Motility (%)  41  Normal greater than 50%
Progression  Normal greater than 25% A or 50 % A+B
A= Rapid Progression = 10
B= Slow or Sluggish = 22
C= Non-Progression = 9
D= Non-Motile = 59
Morphology (by Krueger strict criteria*) *Very poor fertilization may occur with less than 5% normal forms  2%
Total Motile Sperm  8.0  Normal greater than 20 million
Liquefied within 30 minutes  yes
Viscosity  Normal
Appearance  Normal
Cell Debris  No
Cell Clumps  No
Agglutination  None

Here are the results of DH's third semen analysis taken on November 15, 2011 

PH  8.0 - Normal 7.2 to 8.0
Volume 2.5  Normal 1 to 6 ml
Concentration  19.0  Normal greater than 20 million
Motility (%)  58  Normal greater than 50%
Progression  Normal greater than 25% A or 50 % A+B
A= Rapid Progression = 26
B= Slow or Sluggish = 21
C= Non-Progression = 11
D= Non-Motile = 42
Morphology (by Krueger strict criteria*) *Very poor fertilization may occur with less than 5% normal forms  3%
Total Motile Sperm  28.0  Normal greater than 20 million
Liquefied within 30 minutes  yes
Viscosity  Normal
Appearance  Less Opaque
Cell Debris  No
Cell Clumps  No
Agglutination  None

This fourth SA has DH and me not knowing how to feel. Should we be happy or sad, but we are definitely confused. Hubbys PH has been 8.3, 8.0, 8.0, and now 8.1. Why his PH suddenly went back over the normal range, is puzzling. 

What really concerns us is the yes for cell debris and cell clumps. He has never shown these in his other 3 SAs. Dear husband and I dont arent even sure what cell debris or cell clumps are. Ive tried to research this and found that it could be sperm cells. 

Each lab reports always contains, "Note: Results may be inaccurate due to the presence of cell clumps, debris, and increased viscosity." Since this report shows debris and clumps, we aren't sure if we should trust his high numbers.

Hubby had a 6 month dental cleaning and check-up done on February 20th and had a cavity filled the next day. 

He still takes Fertility Blend, Motility Boost, Count Boost, GNC Ultra Men's Multivitamin, and Fish Oil. I ordered Pycnogenol and Horny Goat Weed and on February 7th, it was delivered. Hubby took his first Horny Goat Weed that same evening and his first Pycnogenol the next morning.

Shortly after we saw our RE on March 16th, the second set of supplements I ordered arrived from GNC. Dear Husband has now added Saw Palmetto and Fiber Gummies to the vitamins and supplements he already takes. Here is the list and the schedule of his vitamins and supplements  

Vitamins Taking As Of March 2012
1. CountBoost For Men (Twice A Day  Once In The Morning/Once In The Evening)
2. MotilityBoost For Men (Twice A Day  Once In The Morning/Once In The Evening)
3. Fertility Blend For Men (Twice A Day  Once In The Morning/Once In The Evening)
4. GNC Pycnogenol 50mg Dietary Supplement (Once A Day  Once In The Morning)
5. GNC Horny Goat Weed Dietary Supplement 600mg Horny Goat Weed/250mg Mama Extract
(Twice A Day  Once In The Morning/Once In The Evening)
6. GNC Saw Palmetto Formula (Twice A Day  Once In The Morning/Once In The Evening)
7. Garden Greens Fiber Gummies (Twice A Day  Once In The Morning/Once In The Evening)
8. Spring Valley All Natural Regular Strength Fish Oil 1000mg
(Three A Day  Twice In The Morning/Once In The Evening)
9. GNC Mega Men Time Released Caplets Dietary Supplement
(Twice A Day  Once In The Morning/Once In The Evening) 

Have any of you ladies had experience with cell debris and cell clumps in your husband's semen analysis?


----------



## scerena

Motility and count sound great :dance:

Yes my oh had debris and clumping- we use 1000mg vit c which is meant to help semen from clumping together so I would recommend your oh to give this a go if he isnt already??? We will find out if it helped after his next sa when he is requested to do one...

I hope this helps a little?

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Hi, Scerena! So good to see you on the board, again. :hugs:

Hubby takes 300mgs in his GNC Mega Men Multivitamins, 120mgs in his Fertility Blend, and 500mgs in his Count Boost. Looks as if I should put him on separate Vitamin C tablets. :dohh:

We still can't understand why he suddenly has debris and clumping on his fourth SA and his PH going up, again. :shrug:

His best morphology was 4% and that was on his first and what was his worst SA. Doesn't make sense. :wacko:

He started taking the Pycnogenol which is supposed to help improve his morphology. He had been taking it for only a month and 8 days before his last SA. I was hoping we would see more of an increase in his morphology. I guess I should give it 3 months. :growlmad:

Thank you for replying! :thumbup:


----------



## lyns148

Hi Ladies

I hope its ok if I join you, I was so glad to find this thread because I have been looking for somewhere to find a little support. We have been TTC for 19 months now and its been quite a rocky road. I went to my dr after 9 months thinking the problem was with me and she suggested a SA just to check and discovered there is very little chance we will manage this on our own. First SA results:

Volume - 3.5ml
pH - 8
Rapid progressive motility - 45-50%
Sluggish progressive motility - 1-5%
Non progressive motility - 0%
Immotility - 40-45%
Count - 1 million per ml

I find these numbers all so confusing!! But obviously out biggest worry for us is the count. We've been to our local assisted conception unit and had lots of tests carried out and the conclusion was that ICSI is the best option for us. Unfortunately the wait for this is 22 months (!!!) from the time of referral so we're looking at this time in 2013. I'm just not sure how I'm going to get through another year!

I'm hoping you all know where I'm coming from when I say I'm so sad that we're having to deal with this. I can't really speak to DH as I don't want to make him feel any worse than he already does. The few friends that know and that I can talk to just keep telling me to be positive and that they're 100% sure this will work for us. Its so hard because it doesn't leave my mind for a second and everywhere I go I feel there are pregnant woman or babies!!!

I hope you are all having good days today...babydust to everyone xx
:dust:


----------



## dreaminghopin

lyns148 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I hope its ok if I join you, I was so glad to find this thread because I have been looking for somewhere to find a little support. We have been TTC for 19 months now and its been quite a rocky road. I went to my dr after 9 months thinking the problem was with me and she suggested a SA just to check and discovered there is very little chance we will manage this on our own. First SA results:
> 
> Volume - 3.5ml
> pH - 8
> Rapid progressive motility - 45-50%
> Sluggish progressive motility - 1-5%
> Non progressive motility - 0%
> Immotility - 40-45%
> Count - 1 million per ml
> 
> I find these numbers all so confusing!! But obviously out biggest worry for us is the count. We've been to our local assisted conception unit and had lots of tests carried out and the conclusion was that ICSI is the best option for us. Unfortunately the wait for this is 22 months (!!!) from the time of referral so we're looking at this time in 2013. I'm just not sure how I'm going to get through another year!
> 
> I'm hoping you all know where I'm coming from when I say I'm so sad that we're having to deal with this. I can't really speak to DH as I don't want to make him feel any worse than he already does. The few friends that know and that I can talk to just keep telling me to be positive and that they're 100% sure this will work for us. Its so hard because it doesn't leave my mind for a second and everywhere I go I feel there are pregnant woman or babies!!!
> 
> I hope you are all having good days today...babydust to everyone xx
> :dust:

Hi lyns

Of course welcome and hope your ok. I know it is so sad to be told that your chances of concieving naturally are small. However there is sperm there and we have to be thankful for that. Your DH's rapid motility is great and a while ago there was someone on this site who conceived naturally and her DH's count was about a million. Your are on the waiting list and in the meantime get your bloke on this vitamins, eat healthy, enjoy sex and you never know. I am also in scotland but my gp wont refer us because we conceived Dec 2011 (miscarried). Pretty rubbish to know that when we do get referred it will be a long wait. Babydust to you xxx


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Lyns148,

Welcome to the board! :wave:

You may want to have your DH make a dental appointment if he doesn't already go twice a year. It is possible that any bacteria that is causing him problems (or may not be right now) with his teeth is getting into his bloodstream and affecting his sperm count. They call it Bactospermia. My DH had a bad tooth he didn't tell me about. Once it was pulled, three cavities filled, and his teeth cleaned, his count and motility improved greatly. :thumbup:

Dreaminghopin gave you some great advice. Definitely start your husband on vitamins and supplements. My hubby saw great improvement with the vitamins and supplements he's taking - 

Vitamins Taking As Of March 2012
1. CountBoost For Men (Twice A Day &#8211; Once In The Morning/Once In The Evening)
2. MotilityBoost For Men (Twice A Day &#8211; Once In The Morning/Once In The Evening)
3. Fertility Blend For Men (Twice A Day &#8211; Once In The Morning/Once In The Evening)
4. GNC Pycnogenol 50mg Dietary Supplement (Once A Day &#8211; Once In The Morning)
5. GNC Horny Goat Weed Dietary Supplement 600mg Horny Goat Weed/250mg Mama Extract
(Twice A Day &#8211; Once In The Morning/Once In The Evening)
6. GNC Saw Palmetto Formula (Twice A Day &#8211; Once In The Morning/Once In The Evening)
7. Garden Greens Fiber Gummies (Twice A Day &#8211; Once In The Morning/Once In The Evening)
8. Spring Valley All Natural Regular Strength Fish Oil 1000mg
(Three A Day &#8211; Twice In The Morning/Once In The Evening)
9. GNC Mega Men Time Released Caplets Dietary Supplement
(Twice A Day &#8211; Once In The Morning/Once In The Evening).

Scerena has encouraged my DH to begin on a separate Vitamin C tablet at 1000mgs. We are going to get some for him soon.

I have been diagnosed with Adult Growth Hormone Deficiency and a "touch" of PCOS. (My older sister had the classic case of PCOS.) All I'm taking right now is a daily shot of growth hormone and GNC Women&#8217;s Ultra Mega Time Released Caplets Dietary Supplement (Twice A Day &#8211; Once In The Morning/Once In The Evening). I recently read about supplements to take to help counteract some of the problems associated with PCOS. I'm going to start taking Fish Oil, Cinnamon, Chromium Picolinate, Super B-Complex, and Fertility Blend For Women. Hubby is going to take Cinnamon with me because I read that it's an aphrodisiac for men. (His testosterone is on the lower end of normal.) :sleep:

I have the facial hair growth, weight gain, and high testosterone which comes with PCOS. I've always had a regular period but don't know if I've really been ovulated each month. Last month I started using the ovulation strips from Baby Hopes. I did get what looked as if it might be a positive, but the second line was really as dark as the first line. This month I've gotten anything close. :shrug:

I completely understand how you feel about seeing so many babies or baby related items all the sudden. Every time we go somewhere, I see so many precious babies. They are always the sweetest chubby cheeked cherubs, too. My heart feels fuller and my arms feel emptier each time.

We're here for you! :hugs:


----------



## derryone

Hi,
everyone I'm so relieved that I found this post here. My DH and I have been trying to conceive now for 14months. We've tried preseed, conceive plus, soft cups, temping and I use OPKs to make sure that I am ovulating each month. My cycles are very regular every 26- 28 days. I went to the doctor and got bloods taken and a smear everything came back normal. She requested that my DH get a SA completed. we got the results yesterday.
Volume: 4.6ml
PH 7.9
Sperm Count: 1 million ml semen
Motility 37%
Excellent 2 %
Sluggish 34 %
Non Progressive 14%
Immotile 50 %
It said morphology were unable to assess normal forms due to insufficient sperm numbers.
We know that this is quite bad but were not quite sure how bad. My DH is devastated and we're both very worried. Would anyone be able to look at these results and give me some feedback?
Thanks a million.


----------



## Regalpeas

Welcome to all newbies!


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi derryone
I hope you and dh are feeling a bit better.*
I am not an expert but I think anything above 20 million with at least 50% motile is considered ok. *
Is this your dh first sperm report. If so then please arrange for him to do another one as they do vary. My dh's first one had a count of 1 million and second one was 14 million (we bd the night before the first one so that might have affected things). Many on this site have managed to improve count, motility and morphology with vitamins and lifestyle changes (no smoking / alcohol etc). Have u managed to speak to your doc? As you prob know assisted conception has great success *with male factor and the fact that everything seems ok with u is excellent news. We were pretty devastated when we found out in February but my doc won't refer us to fertility clinic because we conceived dec 2011 and wants us to keep trying naturally. Good luck and we are hear for u.*


----------



## Our Secret

Hi ladies,

Just joined B & B because I've found a few threads I really identify with so wanted to say hello. My husband and I have been TTC for 1 year 5 months and have just had the 3rd set of SA results (very low). I have been doing everything I can possibly think of to get myself in top baby making condition, eating well and not drinking much etc but not got anywhere. Hubby wasn't doing much to help until start of this year when he started eating better and drinking less but doesn't seem to have had any impact on SA. Somewhat frustrating but hopeful a solution can be found soon as beginning to loose patience....and this is only the start. 

I know it was naive, but I honestly didn't think we would have any significant problems conceiving and am finding it difficult to get my head around it. Why is it so easy for some and so hard for others.

First hospital visit next week and not sure what to expect. Best of luck everyone on your journeys.


----------



## lisap2008

Sorry its been a long time since I have posted here, my DH stopped the tamoxifen because while his count was increasing his morphology and motility went downhill its been 5 months since he stopped it and his count quickly went back to where we had started.

He is now taking 5000mg life flo Maca gold ,1000mg L carnitine and 1000mg L arginine all in powder form in a fruit smoothie every morning. ( he hates pills and I found out most vitamins can be bought in powder form and mixed in a smoothie) and his motility and morphology is great now I just hope it improves his count as well and his semen volume is still really low.


----------



## Regalpeas

Welcome *Oursecret *welcome! I'm right with you. I've wondered the same and my DH was slow to move as well. But don't lose faith. I am slowly learning this TTC waiting game is about perseverance! Good luck with your hospital visit. Pray everything works out well.

*Lisap* thanks for the update dh and I are soon to start fert vits together. I've heard great things about Maca and you've confirmed more. Here's hoping your dh's count improves and semen volume too.


----------



## lisap2008

Regalpeas said:


> Welcome *Oursecret *welcome! I'm right with you. I've wondered the same and my DH was slow to move as well. But don't lose faith. I am slowly learning this TTC waiting game is about perseverance! Good luck with your hospital visit. Pray everything works out well.
> 
> *Lisap* thanks for the update dh and I are soon to start fert vits together. I've heard great things about Maca and you've confirmed more. Here's hoping your dh's count improves and semen volume too.

Thank you!,he has only been on the supplements about a month and the maca for about 3 weeks so I am hoping they help more.
here are a few articles:
https://l-arginineguide.com/effects-of-l-arginine-on-sperm.html
https://www.webmd.com/infertility-and-reproduction/news/20050309/sperm-swim-better-with-carnitine
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11753476


----------



## Our Secret

Thank you for the kind and reassuring words Regalpeas. I discovered this week that the hospital appointment I thought I would be attending next week will not be happening due to booking error with online system. I think this is going to be hard work, but hopefully it will be worth it.

Do you mind me asking what the situation is with you and your partner? How long have you been trying and what are the next steps for you?

It is lovely to be able to talk to people going through similar.

Happy weekend


----------



## lyns148

dreaminghopin said:


> lyns148 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> I hope its ok if I join you, I was so glad to find this thread because I have been looking for somewhere to find a little support. We have been TTC for 19 months now and its been quite a rocky road. I went to my dr after 9 months thinking the problem was with me and she suggested a SA just to check and discovered there is very little chance we will manage this on our own. First SA results:
> 
> Volume - 3.5ml
> pH - 8
> Rapid progressive motility - 45-50%
> Sluggish progressive motility - 1-5%
> Non progressive motility - 0%
> Immotility - 40-45%
> Count - 1 million per ml
> 
> I find these numbers all so confusing!! But obviously out biggest worry for us is the count. We've been to our local assisted conception unit and had lots of tests carried out and the conclusion was that ICSI is the best option for us. Unfortunately the wait for this is 22 months (!!!) from the time of referral so we're looking at this time in 2013. I'm just not sure how I'm going to get through another year!
> 
> I'm hoping you all know where I'm coming from when I say I'm so sad that we're having to deal with this. I can't really speak to DH as I don't want to make him feel any worse than he already does. The few friends that know and that I can talk to just keep telling me to be positive and that they're 100% sure this will work for us. Its so hard because it doesn't leave my mind for a second and everywhere I go I feel there are pregnant woman or babies!!!
> 
> I hope you are all having good days today...babydust to everyone xx
> :dust:
> 
> Hi lyns
> 
> Of course welcome and hope your ok. I know it is so sad to be told that your chances of concieving naturally are small. However there is sperm there and we have to be thankful for that. Your DH's rapid motility is great and a while ago there was someone on this site who conceived naturally and her DH's count was about a million. Your are on the waiting list and in the meantime get your bloke on this vitamins, eat healthy, enjoy sex and you never know. I am also in scotland but my gp wont refer us because we conceived Dec 2011 (miscarried). Pretty rubbish to know that when we do get referred it will be a long wait. Babydust to you xxxClick to expand...


Sorry I've been awol a while but thanks so much for your reply dreaminhopin. That was just what I needed to hear! Your words really hit home. I have everything crossed that if you were able to conceive on your own once you can do it again. 

I had a bit of a rubbish week last week because AF was 4 days late which obviously had me hoping, and my temperatures looked better than they ever have. Usually AF arrives 7dpo with a day or two of spotting but this month it arrived 12dpo, although there was 4 days of spotting but I think this may be progress. Although I was gutted because despite trying to talk myself into being sensible and cautious about what was happening I couldn't help but wish that this might be it for us!

DH is on vitamins and generally eats well and drinks only occasionally but we haven't had a SA since he started this so we've no idea whats happening with his count. We're off on holiday next month so hoping some relaxing and sunshine might give us both a little boost. 

Hope everyone is doing ok. This is definitely the hardest thing we've ever had to deal with but chatting to you ladies who understand really helps. I hope you are all finding the same too.

Babydust to everyone xx


----------



## dreaminghopin

Evening ladies

Just wanted to share dh's latest sperm results (first report 15th feb, second report 11th april) Big improvements with count and motility although morphology has reduced.*

Vol 3 mls now 2.7mls (normal 2mls)
Concentration: 14 million ml to 34 ml
Rapid progressive 17% to 46%
morphology 5% to 2%

DH plays a lot of sport, doesnt smoke. The last 2 months he has been taken wellmans, macca, zinc and vit c. He has changed to boxers and stopped drinking tea / coffee. So ladies there does seem to be plenty we can do.*

Concerned that morphology has reduced and hope vitamins aren't having a detrimental affect. Otherwise pretty happy. Other thing that might have made a difference was that sperm was tested 50 mins after collection, previous occasions was 75 mins after collection.*


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Dreaminghopin,

Congratulations on the big improvement in your DH's counts! :happydance:

The confusion you have over the drop in his morphology is something I can share with you. My DH had his best morphology was 4% and that was on his first and what was his worst SA. Doesn't make sense. His morphology on his second SA was 2%, then 3%, and on his last one 2%.

He started taking the Pycnogenol which is supposed to help improve his morphology. He had been taking it for only a month and 8 days before his last SA. I was hoping we would see more of an increase in his morphology. I guess I should give it 3 months. :growlmad:

I started researching once more about other ways to improve his morphology. I came across this blog - 

https://infertilityblog.blogspot.com/2006/05/sperm-morphology-mythology.html

"Thursday, May 04, 2006

Sperm Morphology Mythology 

This week I saw a couple who were told the reason they were not getting pregnant was bad morphology. The sperm, they were told, could not penetrate the egg because of the abnormal shape of the sperm. Because of this, they would need to go directly to in vitro fertilization with ICSI. This was in spite of the fact that they were young, had normal hormone levels and open tubes. Ill tell you what I told them.

When we test sperm (the semen analysis) we look at a few different parameters. First is the volume, which should be 2cc or higher. Second is the count. This is the number of sperm per cc, so its technically a measure of the sperm concentration. This should be 20 million per cc or higher. The average is around 35 million. Next is the motility: the percentage of sperm moving. Should be 50%, most normal samples are not much higher. And then there is the morphology: the percentage of sperm normally shaped. This should be 14% or higher. The average is 2-6%, but why?

The original guidelines for sperm parameters, from the WHO, stated normal morphology should be 30%. Then about 20 years ago, Dr. Kruger came out and said we really need to be looking more carefully at sperm shapes. If we are really careful we will see that there are more abnormal sperm than we think, and the cutoff should be 14%. He called his classification "strict criteria". He also said that by being more careful we could better identify the men who are infertile due to badly shaped sperm. This all sounded well so the andrologists (the people who do your sperm test) started looking harder, and harder, and harder. They now deduct for every sperm that does not look perfect. So over the past 20 years, the andrologists have been getting pickier and pickier, and now a man is lucky if his morphology is over 5%, and almost everyone is less than 14%.

Obviously this has all gone too far. We are telling almost all men that their sperm is abnormal, and that just cant be. The fact is we do not know what a normal sperm looks like. More on this next time.

posted by Dr. Licciardi at 7:57 AM"

Hope this gives you some hope back. :hugs:


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Dreaminghopin,

Hope you won't mind another post from me. :winkwink: I was looking around some more on the doctor's blog and found this - 

https://infertilityblog.blogspot.com/search?q=morphology

"Thursday, July 01, 2010

Sperm Morphology: New Guidelines Announced: 4% is Normal 
Wow, what a relief to know that what we have been saying for years is now finally officially stated. Any sperm morphology over 3% is considered normal. 

How did this change come about? The World Health Organization (WHO) determines the normal parameters for semen including volume, count, motility, forward progression and morphology. The WHO published their guidelines in 1987, with updates in 1992 and 1999. The original normal cutoffs were based on estimates from old data, some of it dating back to the 1950s. There were inconsistencies in the way data was collected, ie the sperm studied was collected and analyzed in many centers, but there was little regulation of how the tests were being performed. Plus there was not clear data on the history of the men. 

This time the semen tests were performed using similar protocols in all of the testing centers. Plus, some history was obtained from the men, mostly related to fertility status. 

4500 men in 14 countries on 4 continents were tested. Australia, China, Denmark, Germany, Chile, Singapore, France, the UK, and the USA were some of the countries included. 

Men were placed into one of 4 groups. 
Fertile men. All men in this group had initiated a pregnancy sometime in the 12 months preceding testing. This was the most important group because the researchers could establish normal values based on men know to have fertile sperm. 
There were 3 other groups evaluated. To save a little confusion, Ill summarize and say 2 groups were a little more random in nature and the fertility status of the men was mostly unknown. The 4th group was also fertile, but the time since last pregnancy was unknown and may have been longer than 12 months. 

The results. 
The normal fertile mens sperm had the following results. 
Volume: The median (midway between the lowest and highest results) was 3.7 cc, but anything over 1.5 cc was considered normal
Concentration: the median was 73 million but anything over 15 million was considered normal
Motility: the median was 61%, anything over 40% being normal
Morphology: the median was 15%, anything over 3% was deemed normal. 

Some important points. 
You may have noticed that morphology is not the only parameter with a new normal value. Volume was at 2.0 cc, now it is at 1.5cc. A normal count was 20 million, this changed to 15 million. Motility was 50%, now its 40%. The normal morphology had the biggest change, as it went from 15% to 4%. 

Keep in mind that in this group, all of these men were fertile, so even men with levels lower than the new definition of normal had working sperm. The normal values were established mathematically. If you were in the upper 95% of the fertile people you were deemed normal. The bottom 5% of the fertile people was deemed abnormal. This 95%/5% cutoff is the system used to define cut offs for other tests such as TSH, Prolactin and many others. 

When comparing the different groups of men there were very slight differences in volume, count, etc, but hardly worth mentioning. Fertile men did have slightly higher volume and counts then men whose fertility status was unknown. Morphology was mostly similar in the different groups. Remember, there was no group of men who had established infertility, so in this study there is no way to compare normal fertile men to known infertile men.

And even though we have no details on the women, knowing that they became pregnant in the past year is probably all the information we need. 

So now you know. Any morphology over 3% is considered normal. If your doctor tells you otherwise, ask him if he has seen the new WHO guidelines. 

To take it one step farther, can there really be difference between 4% and 2%? I doubt that there is a difference between having 96% abnormally shaped sperm and 98% abnormally shaped sperm. So as I have said before, at our practice here at NYU, morphology is not considered with much respect, except in some rare cases where the sperm is unusually abnormal. 

I hope this helps. 

For those of you who want more details, here is the link. 

www.who.int/reproductivehealth/topics/infertility/cooper_et_al_hru.pdf

Dr. Licciardi
Email this

posted by Dr. Licciardi at 7:25 AM"


----------



## redcolabottle

Hi ladies 

Hope you're all doing well. I've been trying not to think about TTC for a while as we waited for DH's results. 

We've got some improvements on volume and count (I think) and also on motility and morphology I think. It's hard to compare because the results are shown in such different ways. I'm trying to work out what to compare... any help very welcome! 

Previous SA in January 2012 was

1.1 ml volume 
17m concentration 
18.7 total number 
0% progressive 
24% non progressive 
76% immotile 
2% normal forms 
Incomplete liquefaction 
Abnormal viscosity

Now - March Results

3.2 ml volume
28.48m total sperm count
2/4 progression
5% normal forms - morphology
41% motility
Viscocity normal 
8.9 Density 
1.2 cells
Mar test negative
WBC/RBC/Spermatids Debris ++

Hormones
4.4 FSH
4.2 LH
190 Prolactin
19.0 Testosterone

Anyone able to clearly compare these I'd love your help. 

We've been eating healthy (a lot more vegetables and a lot less meat, coffee, sugar which DH is finding hard), he's also taking Fertility Support for Men vitamins and not wearing tight boxers anymore. 

We're on the NHS in London so they said we could try Clomid but that it would have side effects. We've decided not to do that for now. Any advice on that? 

And they're putting us on the waiting list for ICSI/IUI etc as the count is still below normal although its improved. 

Sending you all baby dust and hoping we get our BFPs soon. :winkwink:


----------



## lisap2008

Congrats on the improvement!.

My DH had a infected tooth pulled last week so hopefully it helps things I know a infection anywhere in the body can effect sperm.

I am late for AF & having symptoms but not getting my hopes up .


----------



## MrsCompass

Hello Everyone - It's been awhile since I've been on here. But wanted to bring some good news but unfortunately, it comes with bad news. 

Goodnews is that we got our BFP with 5 million post wash count on our first IUI ... bad news is that we mc at 6.5 weeks. 

My DH has been working so hard looking after his boys. Vitamins .. working out ... diet .. keeping them cool and we recently added chiropractor into the mix. Anyone tried chiropractor?

Wishing everyone a BFP and baby dust!!!


----------



## Regalpeas

I heard this too. My dh had a root canal recently. I was told that the infection can still be present because they keep the tooth in the mouth. I have asked him if he was willing to have it removed. No sure if he will at this point.

Hope the removal helps your hubby as well!!! :)



lisap2008 said:


> Congrats on the improvement!.
> 
> My DH had a infected tooth pulled last week so hopefully it helps things I know a infection anywhere in the body can effect sperm.
> 
> I am late for AF & having symptoms but not getting my hopes up .


----------



## Regalpeas

Sorry for your loss. :hugs:



MrsCompass said:


> Hello Everyone - It's been awhile since I've been on here. But wanted to bring some good news but unfortunately, it comes with bad news.
> 
> Goodnews is that we got our BFP with 5 million post wash count on our first IUI ... bad news is that we mc at 6.5 weeks.
> 
> My DH has been working so hard looking after his boys. Vitamins .. working out ... diet .. keeping them cool and we recently added chiropractor into the mix. Anyone tried chiropractor?
> 
> Wishing everyone a BFP and baby dust!!!


----------



## redcolabottle

So sorry to hear your bad news RegalPeas but it's great that the IUI worked, hopefully this means that IUI2 will be the time you get your baby. Have fingers and toes crossed for you.


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi everyone

MrsCompas so sorry about your miscarriage. How are you feeling? When is your next iui? Sending the stickiest kind of baby dust to you.*

Oursecret have u managed to rearrange your appointment? Glad your dh is getting on board with lifestyle changes. We have seen a lot of improvement with vitamins and cutting down on caffeine. My dh was pretty healthy before ttc and we didn't think there was much we could do to *improve things but he did like his cups of tea and the odd cappuccino at the office.*

Lisap oh exciting.. Have u tested. It would be great to get a bfp on this thread. glad to see improvement in count and motility. Is there anything that can be done to improve volume? Does abstaining help?

Lyns sorry u got your hopes up last month but looks like you had a nice long leutal phase which is only a good thing.**when was your dh's last sample? Are you planning on getting another one? enjoy your holiday

Georgiebell thanks for posting those articles, very reassuring.*

Redcolabottle results have def improved. I know it's so hard to interpret at times. All parameters look good apart from total count. I Think guidelines state that total count should be more than 40 mill but def in right direction and not too far off.*

Regalpeas hope the dental work improves those swimmers.*

We had a consultation at a fertility clinic last night. This was mainly because I often have irregular bleeding and was getting a bit stressed with Nhs waiting times. Anyway part of the consultation involved dh providing another sperm sample and we have seen some more improvement in count and morphology but reduction in motility.

Vol 3.1*
Conc per ml 43 mil (previously been 1 million, 14 million, 33 million)
Morph 10%(previously been 5% and 2%)
motility 36% (previous been 17% and 50%)

So ladies sperm does vary and it really appears that vitamins can make a difference (dh taking multi vit, wellman, macca, zinc and vit c).


----------



## MrsCompass

Dreaminhopin - thank you for your thoughts. I'm feeling much better as I know my 2nd IUI is coming up soon! I'm just currently on a BCP break and I have 12 pills to go and once I get my period we start IUI. 

Congratulations on that 14 million and 33 million count!!! Goes to show you that the count can vary. YAY for that!!! I hope we get a big count on our second IUI. MY DH is currently taking USANA vitamins, Zinc, CoEnzymeQ10, VitaminC, Selenium and is working out regularly to maintain a healthy weight. I am so proud of him. He's definitely working as hard as I am to make this work and puts up with my moodiness that all of the hormonal pills bring me. 

Cheers to all of our DH's!!!


----------



## dreaminghopin

Glad your feeling a bit better. I know what you mean.. My dh really struggles popping those vitamins every morning but doesn't complain,


----------



## Our Secret

Looks like I'm the only one awake this Sunday morning. Hope you had a good :sleep:

dreaminghopin, I got a letter through from the hospital (NHS) confirming a new appointment time at the end of June yesterday. I didn't get a choice on appointment times, they've just booked me in. Have to admit that we are now looking into the private route considering the muck up with appointments last time.

Well done to you and your hubby for getting his count up, that's impressive! And to everyone else who has managed to work to get some improvement.

We are still trying our best too, but it does get a bit boring doesn't it :laugh2: Some people are so lucky, a couple of months ttc and they are there and can move on. Feeling in limbo land at the moment x


----------



## Everythingxxx

Hi girls, hope u don't mind me joining... My Hubby and I been ttc for nearly 2 yrs now, very low sperm count (3million) n motility low too so after much searching and trying different 'wonder tablets' I've kinda accepted it isn't going to happen naturally for us although every month I do still pray for a miracle. We have now had our first icsi appt thru nhs and waiting time is approx another 17 months, at the moment I'm feelin so down, terrified it's never going to be us, another close friend has just gotten pregnant (1st month tryin) n I can feel myself drifting away from my friends thru no fault of theirs simply because it gets harder n harder to deal with our own personal heartache each time. If I was a child I'd be lying on floor stamping feet just now - IT'S NOT FAIR! Hope u all don't mind me ventin here from time to time, my husband is wonderful but I don't like him to see me gettin too upset as I feel he blames himself and that's the last thing I want xx


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hello everything- 

I haven't posted here for a long time but is your DH taking any supplements? We noticed a huge improvement once DH started taking them. You can see many ladies on here had great improvements :hugs: on your ICSI journey. The problem is always the waiting, but in the meanwhile you can continue to try. Good luck on your journey! :dust:


----------



## Our Secret

Everything - I read your message and am with you. My husband has a v low sperm count. Don't know exact figures but it is under 2 million. Felt shocked and devastated for a while after we had confirmation there was a major problem (took 3 SAs for Drs to confirm). It is hard to cope when you see it happening so easily and naturally for most people. The GP has suggested ISCI for us but we have not seen a fertility specialist yet. Until I'm told there is no hope I will do my best to stay positive, although I do have my bad and sad days. 

Managing friendships at this emotional time is particularly difficult. Try and stay breezy and feel free to vent here, happy to be a sounding board. I've found B & B an understanding and friendly place and it does help to talk to people going through similar x


----------



## dreaminghopin

Absolutely.. its a shame this thread isn't as active as other threads. All we can do is keep trying to improve those swimmers and hope. xxx


----------



## Everythingxxx

Hi girls,

Thanks so much for the responses! Bunny yes we have tried supplements, we persevered for abt a year with too many to mention but unfortunately for us it didn't make any difference and it got to the point he would have rattled I think if he took any more &#58389;

Like most of you I'm sure, I have good and bad days, when I feel particularly down I tell myself when it does happen (not if, WHEN - today's a pma day!!) then we'll appreciate it all the more because the waiting has made us realise what a gift it really is...

Thanks for listening ladies and taking the time to post back, I really appreciate it xxx


----------



## Regalpeas

Welcome! Yes, I know the feeling. I have too many moments when I withdraw not only from friends but family and even some activities. It doesn't feel fair especially when you see people who say they don't want there children or parents who are neglectful. I try not to judge...but my heart hurt. Every day I pray a prayer against bitterness. I really do.

Hang in there! WHEN it happens you'll be so surprised. All of us will. :hugs:



Everythingxxx said:


> Hi girls, hope u don't mind me joining... My Hubby and I been ttc for nearly 2 yrs now, very low sperm count (3million) n motility low too so after much searching and trying different 'wonder tablets' I've kinda accepted it isn't going to happen naturally for us although every month I do still pray for a miracle. We have now had our first icsi appt thru nhs and waiting time is approx another 17 months, at the moment I'm feelin so down, terrified it's never going to be us, another close friend has just gotten pregnant (1st month tryin) n I can feel myself drifting away from my friends thru no fault of theirs simply because it gets harder n harder to deal with our own personal heartache each time. If I was a child I'd be lying on floor stamping feet just now - IT'S NOT FAIR! Hope u all don't mind me ventin here from time to time, my husband is wonderful but I don't like him to see me gettin too upset as I feel he blames himself and that's the last thing I want xx


I think we should start a support thread...or turn this thread into one. I took this as an information thread so I did not post as much. However, a group would be excellent. I see a couple of us regulars bumping into each other from this thread and the varicocele thread too. I see nothing wrong with posting about our journey, general life and doing a tracking heading where we keep track of those who get their BFPs or any other progress. That's the kind of support I am looking for.
Let me know if you all want to do it. I'll see it up. :)




dreaminghopin said:


> Absolutely.. its a shame this thread isn't as active as other threads. All we can do is keep trying to improve those swimmers and hope. xxx


----------



## dreaminghopin

I'm up for it... 
I am currently in my fertile period and always struggle how much bd we should do. Have tried every day and every other day. Deciding to just to it every day as have noticed that although count is down it does seem to help with motility. Who knows. Hope it's a good day for most of you xxx


----------



## lyns148

Hi ladies

I'm currently on holiday but was checking in to see what's happening and just wanted to say it'd be great to make this a support thread. I'm still surprised to find others who feel exactly the same as I do and it really helps to know you're not the only one. Everything...I totally relate to everything you said in your first post, it was liking reading my own first post on here not that long ago. 

I ovulated just at the beginning of our holiday so am waiting for af to start any day now. My rational brain says stop obsessing and just enjoy your holiday!! But its never far from my thoughts wherever I am. 

I hope you're all doing ok
Xx


----------



## tiatammy

Hello girls I agree to make a support thread, I used to come on here alokt, but it seems to have gone dead, thought I would stop by and check and see if anything has picked up. well as for me I am 41 had a tubal reversal in april of last year been trying to concieve for 13 months and still no BFP, Hubby had a SA and results were good except for morphology,hubby goes for a scrotum ultra sound the 21st of this month, and if it comes back ok, then doc is going to do a hsg to check the tubes to make sure they are still opened. If they are they doc says then we will do a IUI. It really has been a long road,and still have not reached the end. Hubbys doc did find a veriocele, but it was extreamly small and not even a issue to fix, sooo am scared that I will never get my BFP, it hurts each and every month to see those BFN. SUPPORT SOUNDS GREAT< HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hello ladies,

A support group would be great! It makes a difference when you have others who are sharing the same struggles as you are. At the moment I'm waiting for AF to show up and we are hoping to have some sperm frozen in June for our August IVF. In the meanwhile we are not obsessing in trying and just taking it easy.


----------



## Our Secret

I've subscribed to this thread so I can see when someone has posted, if everyone who is interested does the same that might help to keep the thread alive and we can all chat to each other. 

It is difficult to know which threads to subscribe to and I'm kind of collecting them at the moment :dohh:, although this one is particularly relevant for me.

For us, sperm count is so low that I'm not sure we can do all that much to improve it. But we don't want to make a bad situation worse so I'm encouraging hubby to take multivitamin, eat reasonably healthily and not drink too much. Our GP told us not to get stressed about number of times to have sex, just once or twice a week. It looks like it will take a miracle to get preggers naturally so will be looking at emotional rollercoaster of IVF, eek!

Lyns148, hope you are having a wonderful holiday and taking it easy, hope everyone else has had a good day x


----------



## Everythingxxx

Hi ladies, 

I too would be up for a support thread, I've also subscribed to the thread so will try and check in as much as I can. 

Little of bit of info for u all so u can know me a little better, I'm 30 live in Scotland and have been ttc now just under 2 yrs, love wine, Saturday night telly and my cat! Oh and my Hubby lol, we have had our 1st hospital appt at Glasgow royal and go back on 6th June for hubby's genetic testing results (we were told a count continuously under 5 million can sometimes point to a chromosome problem) after that providing alls well with his tests we should be gettin our icsi towards the end of next year, that is if it hasn't already happened all on it own before then, I'm always hoping for our own little miracle.

Xxx


----------



## Mel_35

Hi Everyone! Its been a while since I last posted on here, but we havent really had much news, and have mostly been playing the appointment waiting game :/

However we have finally got our first appointment with a fertility clinic on the 28th May - I cant wait to get going!

To anyone on the NHS though, its worth giving clinics a ring and see if they get any cancellations, if the date you have been given isnt ideal? 

Our original appointment was for the 9th July, but I rang them up about it because I am 35 in August, and thats our PCT's cut off for being able to apply for NHS funding if you go for IVF. I explained all this to the clinic and she was soo understanding - basically I had to keep ringing her back every few days, and eventually they got a cancellation and moved us forward :D Worth a shot?!

Aside from that I havent got much other news, OH has been taking vits, wearing boxers, abstaining from hot baths LOL and he has even started acupuncture and is about to start some additional supplements too - if this lot hasnt made a difference I dont think anything will! I'm hoping we will get a 2nd SA done during/after our appointment as I really want to know if its done anything to help.

Anyway, I'm just off to catch up on what Ive missed - but tonnes of luck and baby dust to you all!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Good Morning, Ladies! :flower:

I want to apologize for being away from the board for a while. The last few weeks have been crazy.

On April 30th, my DH graduated from the Nuclear Engineering Technology program at our local technical college. This was a brand new program which started in September 2010. He already had his Bachelor of Science in Physics with a Chemistry and Math minor from our local 4-year college. On May 7th, he started his internship at a nearby nuclear plant. I am extremely proud of him. :amartass:

Graduation was at 7:00 pm, but Hubby had to be there no later than 5:15 pm. We made sure we left early to make sure to have plenty of time with traffic.

We were almost to the Civic Center and had to stop at a red light about 5 to 10 minutes up the road. We were stopped right next to the college where I work at the main library. As the light was going to turn green, Hubby put his foot on the gas and nothing happened.

I had no idea that anything was wrong and thought that DH didn't realize that the light had changed. Then I hear him saying, "Oh, no! What's going on?"

The car was trying to turn over but couldn't. The "crossing guard" they have at that corner finally came over and full of attitude and was as stupid as a person can get. He kept saying that we had to move and Hubby kept telling him and showing him that the car wouldn't go. You would think we did this to make his day difficult.

He finally called Public Safety. They came and called a tow truck for us. They were nice enough to drive us the few minutes left down to the Civic Center. I told DH how ironic it was that after all the federal background checks he had just gone through, he arrives at graduation in a police car. LOL!

Hubby got there right before 5. We thought we had a way home with a classmate of Hubby's but we got separated from her. We stood out in front of the Civic Center for a while until another classmate of Hubby's came swinging by because he was wondered if we made it home all right. He gave us a ride home and picked Hubby back up for their exam the next morning. Gave him a ride back home afterwards, too.

I thought I knew what happened with DH's car. He takes it to the dealership in Thomson for servicing. For a few months, they've encouraged us to have the timing belt changed. It would cost about $900 to replace. I was trying to wait until we had some more money in the bank. I had a bad feeling the belt finally went.

We had the car towed to a local repair shop weve done business with before. They called me the next morning and told me that the belt had either broken or slipped. He asked if we were moving when it happened. I told him that we were stopped at a light. He told us that probably was the best then because when the belt broke, if it bent any valves, then we would have a bill of over $2000.

They called back later in the afternoon. God was continuing to look out for us because no valves were broken. They would replace the timing belt, the water pump, and the serpentine belt. The thermostat was starting to go bad, so it would be replaced. Also they noticed a fuel line leaking on the back wall. They would replace it at no cost for us. It would be ready Thursday.

Thursday morning they called and said that the fan wasn't coming on at low speeds. The fan needs to be replaced.

Hubby picked the car up Thursday afternoon. All the repairs came to $1673.46. :shock: :sad2:

My last period started on April 20th, so Im waiting to see if Ill still be on a 28 day cycle this month. If I am then I should start this Saturday. I havent had any PMS symptoms until late Tuesday afternoon. My nipples were at attention and very sore. (My nipples dont usually stick out.) Sorry if this is TMI! :blush:

Yesterday and this morning, I woke up with a lower backache and my nipples still sore. What surprised me was my breasts were sore. Ive only had that as a PMS symptom twice since I began menstruating. By the time I got to work, I was shocked at how sore and swollen they were. The swelling and soreness has been coming and going all day.

Ive been constipated or not going very much at all for about a week now. Lots of darn gas though.

Putting on more weight and going to sleep at the drop of a hat. Poor DH has the worst time trying to wake me up to get a shower so I can go to bed. I know I can thank my Adult Growth Hormone Deficiency for all that. I havent been giving myself the nightly shots as I should. I think my level of growth hormone has plummeted again. :sleep:

I tested using the ovulation strips, starting the day after my period ended. I did see a second line after a few strips, but, this time, I never saw a definite second line. The three or four times, I saw the line it was always faint. Im guessing I didnt ovulate this cycle.

I did try a couple of things differently this time. Ive used the Instead Softcups before, but I would have hubby put one in directly after BD. This time, we waited about 10 minutes and then he put one in.

Also, DH usually would keep thrusting while he ejaculated. This time I asked him to just push in as far as possible and stay still until he felt he had finished. Then I asked him to finish thrusting to make sure everything had come out. :sex:

Im still taking the Fertility Blend For Women. I finished my first bottle on May 13th.

Hubby and I last BDd on May 13th. That was his 38th birthday. Afterwards, I told him how wonderful it would be if we had just created another birthday to celebrate. He got misty eyed. :cry: (I forgot that it was Mothers Day, too.)


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Welcome to the board Our Secret and Everythingxxx! :hugs:


----------



## Regalpeas

Ladies, I am so glad we opted to make this a support thread. Is Tiffy still around or is there anyway for us to track BFPs?

Also where are you all in your plans of action?

Right now dh is taking zinc only. We both plan to take fertilaid starting next month I think. Also we just stopped actively TTc and went to NTNP for awhile as we felt ttc was getting a bit stressful. Also trying to live a bit healthier.

Basically we're taking a very conservative approach right now. We've been put on hold for treatment by two FS. They want dh sperm count up and my weight down before we proceed forward.
..so right now natural BFP is all we have as hope right now.


----------



## lacilyn

Hi ladies, I'm new here to BnB and to this thread....little older, but only a few years, 27 to be exact :) 
We have been TTC for about 14 months, I have a child from a previous relationship but DH has none. We just had a SA done by my ob-gyn recently, and they didn't specify all of the results like you got, she said the urologist will go over those with us next month :-/ but basically, 97% were dead, and the other 3% had low motility. We go to urology next month, hopefully they can tell us what's wrong of if it is fixable. I haven't had a chance to research much of anything seeing as we just found this out. Oh, those were the results to his second SA, the first one was the same thing, ordered by same dr. 
He does have a few health issues, was diagnosed with PKD (polycystic kidney disease) right after he was discharged from the army 16 months ago, but kidney dr said that shouldn't affect anything, unless his kidneys were shutting down...he gets slight testicular pain off and on about once a month, but his urologist and GP at the VA hospital found nothing on the ultrasound(s) they have ordered, or so they have told us. 
Several of his buddies he went on tour with have came back sterile. He has heard that the malaria medication they gave him to prevent it aided in sterility. 
It's a mess. We stuck with the VA for so long after his discharge, and dr's on base bc you expect them to be some of the best...but now I'm wishing when we started trying he would have got checked out by an outside dr. 
Sorry this was so long, I don't have a lot of people to vent to....many of my friends/family are judgemental or they are preggers and think I'm being....jealous or spiteful.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Welcome lacilyn! :hugs: sweetie. I'm sorry you are going through this. There are medications that can lower your sperm count. Have you tried any supplements? Or have you tried looking up the medication they gave him for malaria to see if it does cause any sterility? Don't worry about venting, that is why we have these forums. Best of luck to you.


----------



## lacilyn

We ordered FertilAid just yesterday. We had no idea anything was for sure wrong until Tuesday. I mean, after the first SA, the dr said it was possibility that there was an infection since white blode count was high, or that the lab screwed up. Me being the ever optimistic, I chose to think it was a fluke. So I just ordered FertilAid yesterday but dh is hesitant to take anything the dr doesnt prescribe. Though if i have to grind them up in his coffee I will! LOL jk. maybe. idk. I have looked into the malaria medication but everything I read contradicts everything. If that makes any sense. I am going to do a little bit more research into that! I will be sure to keep you posted!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Lacilyn,

Welcome to the board! :hugs:

My DH takes Fertility Blend For Men. He had been taking it for a few months when I came across MotilityBoost and CountBoost. Both state that they are formulated to take along with FertilAid. Hubby takes them with his Fertility Blend. Maybe taking these two with the FertilAid will help your husband.

https://www.fairhavenhealth.com/motilityboost.html

https://www.fairhavenhealth.com/countboost.html

We have wonderful ladies here on the board and we hope we can be a source of hope, friendship, and knowledge for you. Praying for you. [-o&lt;


----------



## lacilyn

Thanks so much GeorgiaBelle, I will be looking into motility boost. We want another baby so much. It is so nice to be able to talk to women on here without being judged :) So, he should take the fertilaid, alond with motility boost and the count boost?


----------



## Regalpeas

Welcome Lacilyn,

I agree with the ladies above. DH takes zinc now and plans to take fertilaid as well.

We have fully certified this as a vent/support thread lol so don't feel bad at all. Many of us are going through the same things especially with friends and family posing as an hindrance/annoyance and whatever other ...ance as well. :)

Hope it works out for you and dh. Pray there are answers. Keep us posted. :hugs:


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

lacilyn said:


> Thanks so much GeorgiaBelle, I will be looking into motility boost. We want another baby so much. It is so nice to be able to talk to women on here without being judged :) So, he should take the fertilaid, alond with motility boost and the count boost?

Lacilyn,

You're welcome! :wave: He doesn't have to take CountBoost or MotilityBoost, but it might help give the extra nutrients that are so good for our DHs' sperm. :spermy:

I'll post the ingredients of both supplements in a separate post. 

Here is a list of the vitamins and supplements my husband is currently taking - 

1. CountBoost For Men (Twice A Day  Once In The Morning/Once In The Evening)
2. MotilityBoost For Men (Twice A Day  Once In The Morning/Once In The Evening)
3. Fertility Blend For Men (Twice A Day  Once In The Morning/Once In The Evening)
4. GNC Pycnogenol 50mg Dietary Supplement (Once A Day  Once In The Morning)
5. GNC Horny Goat Weed Dietary Supplement 600mg Horny Goat Weed/250mg Mama Extract
(Twice A Day  Once In The Morning/Once In The Evening)
6. GNC Saw Palmetto Formula (Twice A Day  Once In The Morning/Once In The Evening)
7. Garden Greens Fiber Gummies (Twice A Day  Once In The Morning/Once In The Evening)
8. Spring Valley All Natural Regular Strength Fish Oil 1000mg
(Three A Day  Twice In The Morning/Once In The Evening)
9. Nature Made Vitamin C 1000mg (Once A Day - Once In The Morning)
10. GNC Mega Men Time Released Caplets Dietary Supplement
(Twice A Day  Once In The Morning/Once In The Evening)

Hope this will be helpful! :thumbup:


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Weve shared the vitamins and supplements our hubbies are taking to try to increase their counts and motility issues. Im always interested in reading what you ladies believe is important for your DH to take.
> The only change Ive made to what my husband is taking is I bought some of the GNC Mega Men vitamins for him to take to see if they work better for him than the ALIVE! Mens Energy blend. I still have a bottle of ALIVE! for him to take.
> This weekend, I found the ingredient lists of each pill he is taking and Im copying and pasting them into this post. This will be a long read, and I deeply apologize. I was hoping that you ladies would look over what vitamins, minerals, herbs, etc. are listed in these supplements and could tell me if I should add any other items to what hes taking. Thank you!
> 
> *SPRING VALLEY ALL NATURAL REGULAR STRENGTH FISH OIL 1000 MG
> (THREE TIMES DAILY)*
> 
> *GNC MEGA MEN  *
> As a dietary supplement, take two caplets daily with food.
> Supplement Facts
> Serving Size 2 Caplets
> Servings Per Container 45
> Amount Per Serving % DV
> Vitamin A (50% as beta-Carotene 50% as Acetate) 5000.00 IU 100%
> Vitamin C (as Ascorbic Acid & Calcium Ascorbate) 300.00 mg 500%
> Vitamin D (as Cholecalciferol) 1600.00 IU 400%
> Vitamin E (as Natural d-alpha Tocopheryl Acetate) 30.00 IU 100%
> Vitamin K (Phytonadione) 80.00 mcg 100%
> Thiamin (Vitamin B-1)(as Thiamin Mononitrate) 50.00 mg 3333%
> Riboflavin (Vitamin B-2) 50.00 mg 2941%
> Niacin 50.00 mg 250%
> Vitamin B-6 (as Pyridoxine Hydrochloride) 50.00 mg 2500%
> Folic Acid 400.00 mcg 100%
> Vitamin B12 (as Cyanocobalamin) 50.00 mcg 833%
> Biotin 300.00 mcg 100%
> Pantothenic Acid (as Calcium d-Pantothenate) 50.00 mg 500%
> Calcium (as Calcium Carbonate and Calcium Citrate Malate) 200.00 mg 20%
> Iodine (as Potassium Iodide) 150.00 mcg 100%
> Magnesium (as Magnesium Oxide) 100.00 mg 25%
> Zinc (as Zinc Oxide) 25.00 mg 167%
> Selenium (as L-Selenomethionine) 200.00 mcg 286%
> Copper (as Copper Gluconate) 2.00 mg 100%
> Manganese (as Manganese Sulfate) 2.00 mg 100%
> Chromium (as Hydrolyzed Protein Chelate) 120.00 mcg 100%
> Molybdenum (as Sodium Molybdate) 75.00 mcg 100%
> Proprietary Amino Acid Blend 100.00 mg **
> L-Carnitine **
> L-Glutamine **
> L-Methionine **
> L-Taurine **
> Superfoods Fruit and Vegetable Blend 105.00 mg **
> Broccoli Powder **
> Tomato Powder **
> Elderberry Fruit Powder **
> Acai Fruit Powder **
> Orange Peel Powder **
> Cranberry Fruit Powder **
> Blueberry Pumace Powder **
> Pomegranate Fruit Powder **
> Spinach Leaves Powder **
> Grape Skin Powder **
> alpha-Lipoic Acid 25.00 mg **
> Green Tea Leaves Extract (Camellia sinensis) 40.00 mg **
> Choline (as Choline Bitartrate) 10.00 mg **
> Inositol 10.00 mg **
> Silica (as Silicon Dioxide) 4.00 mg **
> Boron (as Hydrolyzed Protein Chelate) 2.00 mg **
> Lutemax 2020 Lutein 950.00 mcg **
> Lycopene 950.00 mcg **
> Astaxanthin 50.00 mcg **
> Zeaxanthin 190.00 mcg **
> Vanadium (as Sodium Metavanadate) 10.00 mcg **
> ** Daily Value (DV) not established
> Other Ingredients: Cellulose, Titanium Dioxide (Natural Mineral Whitener), Vegetable Acetoglycerides, Caramel Color, Ethyl Vanillin
> No Artificial Color, No Wheat, No Gluten, No Dairy, Yeast Free
> Contains: Fish and Soybeans
> 
> *FERTILITY BLEND FOR MEN -*
> https://www.fertilityblend.com/Images/FertilityBlend-Supplement_facts_men.jpg
> 
> *COUNTBOOST FOR MEN  *
> https://lib.store.yahoo.net/lib/yhst-10669596438250/countboost-info.gif
> 
> *MOTILITYBOOST FOR MEN -*
> https://lib.store.yahoo.net/lib/yhst-10669596438250/motilityboost-info.gif

Lacilyn,

Here is a post I did awhile back which lists the ingredients in CountBoost and MotilityBoost. (I can't understand why the picture for Fertility Boost For Men isn't showing up.)

Hope this helps, too! :hugs:


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi everyone, 

Glad folk are up for a support thread. Often the reason that I don&#8217;t post is that I often have nothing to update. We haven&#8217;t arranged anymore sperm tests as the last one showed improvement and long may that continue. Hubby is still taking his vitamins etc. 

Everythingxxx I am also in Scotland. We are quite early on in relation to tests (have a rather hopeless GP to be honest). I am also being investigated for irregular bleeding and have gyna appointment in July. Hopefully you will have your little miracle soon. How long have you been ttc?

Mel 35 &#8211; how did it go yesterday? 

Regalpeas how is everything going. It would be great if you got your natural BFP eh? I am also trying to stay healthy etc. My friend (who was TTC for 18 months) told me that what got her through was just taking care of herself&#8230; preparing her oven for a little bun. She is the most contented mamma-to-be.

Lacilyn &#8211; welcome. Don&#8217;t worry you&#8217;re not as old as me (I&#8217;m 31) and TTC baby number 1. Have you seen a urologist yet?

Gorgiebell thanks for all the info.


----------



## rosieapples

Hello,

Can I join this support group? I've been looking at various forums for about a year but haven't joined any, but now is the time, I think!

Quick history: Been ttc for 2 years. Was refered to Barts at the end of last year, 1st appoint on Feb 14th. The GP had already done all my tests but they insisted on doing them all again. I'd been having problems with my periods so assumed the problem, if there was one, was on my side. We got the result DH's SA was not good. 3.3ml and 29% motile. don't know all the figures but was told morphology was quite good. 

We were pretty devastated. On valentines day too! I immediately researched everything on the net, sperm counts, treatments IVF etc. I kind of assumed DH would do the same as he didn't really want to talk about it, and I didn't want to push it, but I think he just wanted to ignore the problem. The Doc had said that he needed another test before any decisions would be made. 

In April I had a lap and dye test. They removed a small amount of endo but everything else was completely normal. 

On tuesday we went back for our follow up appoint, DH's SA is a bit worse at 2.9ml and 21% . The doc said a difference of 1 or 2 million isn't really any difference at all and I put it down to the fact he abstained too long as his original appoint was cancelled. 

We were told our best option is ICSI. I had been hoping they'd be enough sperm for IUI but I do feel very lucky that our health authority is giving us 3 rounds on the NHS and we can start in September! I asked about improving the count and he said there really isn't any proven way of doing this. He did say zinc was very improtant and keeping the temp down, and cutting out smoking and drinking. 

My emotions are all over the place. I'm really quite weepy, trying to come to terms with the fact natural conception is pretty much off the table (and maybe even any conception). DH is devestated, feels less of a man, that it is his fault etc. so I'm trying to be strong for him. Part of me is excited that we are actually going to start treament but also really scared!

Before the appont I thought it would take months to get approval for funding and then months on the waiting list. I'd even applied for a new job as I thought it might be another year before we get treatment and I needed to stop putting my life on hold. 

I'd really like to try and improve his count if it is possible.There are lots of anecdotal stories of it working so I figure it must work for some people! I'm going to leave it a week or so as we digest the situation. 

He has a pretty good diet and doesn't smoke. He drinks, but only a few units a week. I feel a bit mean asking him to give up a couple of bears a week! He already wears loose boxers. 

He's not very good with taking pills and I read somewhere on here that someone made a smoothy with lots of powdered vitamins? It would be great to get a recipe for that. 

Sorry to ramble on, it is hard to talk about with DH because he feels it is his fault. I am doing all I can to try and convince him it isn't his fault. 

How do you subscribe to the thread? Also what do all the abreviations mean? I've got DH and SA!

Any tips on what we both should do to prepare for ICSI.

thank you in advance for any hellos and advice.


----------



## dreaminghopin

rosieapples said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can I join this support group? I've been looking at various forums for about a year but haven't joined any, but now is the time, I think!
> 
> Quick history: Been ttc for 2 years. Was refered to Barts at the end of last year, 1st appoint on Feb 14th. The GP had already done all my tests but they insisted on doing them all again. I'd been having problems with my periods so assumed the problem, if there was one, was on my side. We got the result DH's SA was not good. 3.3ml and 29% motile. don't know all the figures but was told morphology was quite good.
> 
> We were pretty devastated. On valentines day too! I immediately researched everything on the net, sperm counts, treatments IVF etc. I kind of assumed DH would do the same as he didn't really want to talk about it, and I didn't want to push it, but I think he just wanted to ignore the problem. The Doc had said that he needed another test before any decisions would be made.
> 
> In April I had a lap and dye test. They removed a small amount of endo but everything else was completely normal.
> 
> On tuesday we went back for our follow up appoint, DH's SA is a bit worse at 2.9ml and 21% . The doc said a difference of 1 or 2 million isn't really any difference at all and I put it down to the fact he abstained too long as his original appoint was cancelled.
> 
> We were told our best option is ICSI. I had been hoping they'd be enough sperm for IUI but I do feel very lucky that our health authority is giving us 3 rounds on the NHS and we can start in September! I asked about improving the count and he said there really isn't any proven way of doing this. He did say zinc was very improtant and keeping the temp down, and cutting out smoking and drinking.
> 
> My emotions are all over the place. I'm really quite weepy, trying to come to terms with the fact natural conception is pretty much off the table (and maybe even any conception). DH is devestated, feels less of a man, that it is his fault etc. so I'm trying to be strong for him. Part of me is excited that we are actually going to start treament but also really scared!
> 
> Before the appont I thought it would take months to get approval for funding and then months on the waiting list. I'd even applied for a new job as I thought it might be another year before we get treatment and I needed to stop putting my life on hold.
> 
> I'd really like to try and improve his count if it is possible.There are lots of anecdotal stories of it working so I figure it must work for some people! I'm going to leave it a week or so as we digest the situation.
> 
> He has a pretty good diet and doesn't smoke. He drinks, but only a few units a week. I feel a bit mean asking him to give up a couple of bears a week! He already wears loose boxers.
> 
> He's not very good with taking pills and I read somewhere on here that someone made a smoothy with lots of powdered vitamins? It would be great to get a recipe for that.
> 
> Sorry to ramble on, it is hard to talk about with DH because he feels it is his fault. I am doing all I can to try and convince him it isn't his fault.
> 
> How do you subscribe to the thread? Also what do all the abreviations mean? I've got DH and SA!
> 
> Any tips on what we both should do to prepare for ICSI.
> 
> thank you in advance for any hellos and advice.

Hi Rosieapples

I am so sorry about your current situation and really hope this forum can offer you and your DH (dear half) some support. I think the blokes always find it tough and need a lot of reassurance (and hope). Whilst I am aware that sperm doesn't always improve with vitamins etc, my hubby has seen improvement. In fact, the last sperm test was within normal limits. He takes wellman, zinc, vit c, a multivitamin and macca. At first, he complained about the amount of pills, and the poor thing was nearly gagging every morning but to be honest I wasn;t overly sympathetic (I mean we are not asking them to walk over hot coals) and now its just part of his morning rountine. Biggest hurdle has been giving up tea and coffee as he loves a cappacino and would drink about 6 cups of tea at work every day. Other than that there wasn't much we could do as he was pretty fit and had a healthy diet. Just to summarise (and I am sure I have posted his results on this thread) but since January 2012 his progress has been 14 million to 43 million (one sample was actually 1 million but we had BD the night before), his morhology has gone from 2% to 10% and motility 26% to 36 - 50%. I just also wanted to let you know that our GP told us that there was no evidence that vitamins etc would help however we decided to take the advice of the Baby and bump ladies. 

I am so pleased that you don't have too long to wait. I hope you have nice plans for the summer (fingers crossed it may be the last one without kids so try and have a wild one!!) and Septmeber will be here in no time.

I think once you have posted on a thread then you are automatically subscribed.

Take care xxx


----------



## Our Secret

Rosieapples, Welcome, b and b is a friendly place and you will get lots of advice and support here. Sorry to hear you've had some bad news on the SA front, but it is good you have a plan for going forward. We are also likely to be embarking on isci journey soon. Don't have much time now but thought I would let you know that you can subscribe to this thread using the tool bars at the top of this page (thread tools I think). Then when you go into the user cp when you login you will be able to see if anyone has posted. Hope this helps x


----------



## sandoval_star

Hi girls, I was hoping to find some advice and support here... Dh and I have been ttc for 10 months now and have just found out that dh has a very low sperm count. I have not seen dh's results as I was working away when he received them and he did not request a copy of his results. He has since seen a different doctor who has scheduled a second test for next week, but the new doctor was concerned about his low count. The doctor said if the test comes back with similar results he will refer us to a fertility specialist. Dh is very upset about the results and when I asked him about them all he could tell me was that he had only 2% of normal count. The first doctor he spoke to admitted he had no specialist info on the subject, but we are both really worried about the prospect of assisted conception. 

This is the first time I have posted in ltttc, however had read all your posts and they have helped in not feeling so alone in this xx


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi

I've also found this thread helpful. We have a meeting on Monday to find out the results of DP's latest SA. He was last tested over a year ago and both of those showed low counts (less than 1m/ml) with poor motility. Obviously hoping for an improvement but not getting my hopes up just yet.

Like others, I'm trying to make him see that it isnt his fault. This issue is so difficult for men to deal with I think. Good luck to all of you going through the same thing and thanks for the tips, this thread has helped a lot.

:flower:


----------



## dreaminghopin

Welcome pinkie and sandoval_star,

I would def advise getting another test as there can be a lot of variation. Hopefully this thread will come you some advise on things that DH can be doing to improve his swimmers. Lets stick together and get our BFPs xxx


----------



## sandoval_star

Thanks dreaminghopin! Dh had his second sa on Tuesday so we should have the results by the end of next week. I'm hoping there's been some improvement x


----------



## TTCinTexas

Hi, ladies. I'd like to join if that's ok with everyone....
I'm 36 and my husband is 45. He had a reversal nov 2011 and we've been trying ever since. A few weeks ago I had a sonohystergram to check my uterus and fallopian tubes plus blood work was done. We went in this past Thursday and found out I'm completely healthy but that DH's SA was only 2 million total. Of course I kinda freaked out a bit but calmed down quickly. I remembered my husband telling me that when he had to "donate" for the SA, he had a difficult time performing and knew the sample wasn't very big. So the doctor was understanding of this and gave us a sterile condom. Said for us to:sex: Thur morning and bring the sample to the lab. Then come see him at 445 for the results. I have to say I'm not a morning person for anything, so this is gonna be interesting, but I'll do whatever it takes to get the biggest deposit possible!!! :blush:
When we talked to the doctor last week he didn't have anything else to tell us regarding the SA other than the count was too low. Said nothing else would register because of that and that if we wanted a successfull IUI that he needs at least 20 mil since they do a wash of the sperm prior to the IUI. With a count that low, he said it was only a 5% chance of success. IUI's don't have a huge success rate to begin with so we need all the help we can get. 
Anyway, I was reading the posts on here and I love what I saw for the vitamins. My husband already thinks I've gone overboard on the baby thing so suggesting the vitamins might not work, but he does know how much I want a baby and considering what he's already gone thru, I figure a couple of vitamins won't hurt. 
I'll keep ya posted on what we find out. Besides, I think we :sex:during my ovulation this month so just maybe that IUI won't be needed.
Baby dust to everyone that is trying !!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Welcome, Rosieapples, Sandoval_star, Pinkie 33, and TTCinTexas! :wave:


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Hello, Ladies! I&#8217;ve talked so much about Adult Growth Hormone Deficiency, I thought I should post the definition and symptoms of AGHD. Maybe this might help someone else recognize what may be wrong with her or maybe recognize these symptoms in her husband.

Adult Growth Hormone Deficiency

Even after we stop growing, adults still need growth hormone. Growth hormone is a protein made by the pituitary gland and released into the blood.

Growth hormone plays a role in healthy muscle, how our bodies collect fat (especially around the stomach area), the ratio of high density to low density lipoproteins in our cholesterol levels and bone density. In addition, growth hormone is needed for normal brain function.

Symptoms of Adult Growth Hormone Deficiency

A person who has too little adult growth hormone will have symptoms that include:
&#8226;	A higher level of body fat, especially around the waist
&#8226;	Anxiety and depression
&#8226;	Changes in the make up of the blood cholesterol. People with adult growth hormone deficiency have higher than normal levels of low-density lipoproteins in comparison to their high density lipoproteins. They also tend to have higher triglyceride levels. (Triglycerides are another type of fat that circulates in the blood and contributes to blocked blood vessels.)
&#8226;	Decreased sexual function and interest
&#8226;	Fatigue
&#8226;	Feelings of being isolated from other people
&#8226;	Greater sensitivity to heat and cold
&#8226;	Less muscle (lean body mass)
&#8226;	Less strength, stamina and ability to exercise without taking a rest
&#8226;	Reduced bone density and a tendency to have more bone fractures as they get older

Causes and Risk Factors for Adult Growth Hormone Deficiency

A lack of growth hormone is usually caused by damage to the pituitary gland or the hypothalamus, a part of the brain that controls the pituitary gland. The damage may be due to a tumor; to surgery or radiation used to treat the tumor; or to problems with the blood supply to the pituitary gland.

In some cases, the lack of growth hormone is due to an injury to the pituitary gland.

A lack of growth hormone can appear either in childhood or in adulthood.

Diagnosing Adult Growth Hormone Deficiency

If a person has had surgery, an injury or a history of pituitary disorders, a doctor or endocrinologist (a specially trained physician who focuses on the health of hormone-secreting glands) will check for adult growth hormone deficiency. If there is a known disorder or problem with the pituitary gland, the doctor will probably order a magnetic resonance imaging (MRI) scan before any treatment is done. This allows the doctor to more accurately monitor how treatment is affecting the tumor.

Growth hormone in adults is absorbed quickly by tissues from the blood as it circulates. As a result of this, a blood test given to a healthy persons will show low levels of growth hormone. Endocrinologists instead check the pituitary gland's response when it is stimulated to produce growth hormone. These growth hormone stimulation tests are done in an outpatient setting and take about two to three hours. You will be asked not to eat before the test.

Treating Adult Growth Hormone Deficiency

Once adult growth hormone deficiency has been confirmed, the doctor will prescribe daily doses of growth hormones. The hormone is injected into the patient's body; this can be done either by the patient or by a member of his or her family. Every four to eight weeks, the patient will return to the doctor for monitoring and a blood test to help the doctor decided if more hormone is needed or less.

If the person is getting too much growth hormone, he or she will have muscle or joint pain, swelling (fluid retention) and pain or numbness in the hands from carpal tunnel syndrome. If such symptoms appear, the doctor will lower the amount of growth hormone being given.

If the deficiency of growth hormone is due to a pituitary tumor, the doctor will monitor the tumor with MRIs every year. Currently, it is not known whether the growth hormone will cause tumors that remain in the pituitary gland to grow.

Finally, blood cholesterol and bone density will be monitored. With treatment of adult growth hormone deficiency, both of these measures should show signs of improvement.

Growth hormone therapy should not be given to people who have active cancer or tumors. It also should not be given to people who are seriously ill as a result of complications from open heart or abdominal surgery, who have multiple injuries from a major accident or who are have breathing problems. Taking growth hormone will not cause an adult to begin growing again.

Taking growth hormone can affect the way the body uses insulin, so it is important for anyone who has diabetes to keep their doctors informed and to be vigilant about monitoring blood sugar levels.

Decreased sexual function and interest is one of the symptoms but that is one symptom which doesn&#8217;t apply to me. Ironically, I&#8217;m guessing since I have PCOS and high levels of testosterone that is what saves me from not wanting to have sex. In fact, poor DH isn&#8217;t safe. I would love to BD every day and night! :sex: Whether I can stay awake though is one of the problems. 

Hubby&#8217;s testosterone is on the low side of normal. As a result, he usually lacks energy and needs more sleep. :sleep: He never feels rested. His once very healthy sex drive has become almost non-existent.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Thanks for all the lovely welcomes and hello to the other newbies :flower:

Some interesting reading thanks GeorgiaBelle.

We will be getting the results of our recent SA on Monday. Its been a helluva week so far with lots of other work related issues to sort out (we are in business together) and I'm feeling a bit drained at the mo! Really hoping for some good news (or at least, nothing worse than we are facing already) with his little swimmers. 

Trying very hard with the dieting and excersise as well, who knew this would be so hard, not me! :nope:

It never rains when it pours (literally, this weekend!).

:hugs: to you all


----------



## scerena

:hi: to all the newbies :)

Haven't been on in a long time but I thought I would pass through and see how everyone is doing :)

:hi: georgiabelle :) how are you?


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

scerena said:


> :hi: to all the newbies :)
> 
> Haven't been on in a long time but I thought I would pass through and see how everyone is doing :)
> 
> :hi: georgiabelle :) how are you?

Scerena,

Hi! :wave: How are you? I've thinking about you and wanted to send you a message. Just had an appointment with our RE and received some major news.

Surprisingly during my June 6th appointment, our RE ordered blood work and discussed plans with me for an ultrasound soon. Heres what happened.

I went to my appointment nervous but determined that I was going to convince him to go through with the ultrasound he mentioned in December. One of my biggest problems is that I know what I need to say and that I need to be assertive, but Im used to being soft spoken and following orders. I sat there practicing what I wanted to say and praying that I would be able to say it when the time came.

After he came in and been in the room for a couple of minutes, I decided I should start telling him what was on my mind. Suddenly, flashing through my mind was my post on the Trying To Conceive Over 35 board mentioning my often having brown blood periods in recent years and Grey Eyes answer asking me if I had ever mentioned this to my doctor. I realized that this was something I did very much want to tell him about and had almost forgotten it.

Right then, I brought it up. He was interested. It was then that he ordered blood work and a pregnancy test. He said that if he determined that I wasnt ovulating, we would begin medication. Then he went on to ask when my next period would start because he would order a sonogram done a week after my period starts.

WOW! All this only because Grey Eyes prompted me to tell him about the brown blood, and I had never thought too much about it.

He wanted to see me in a week. I made an appointment for June 15th. He wanted me to have blood work done on June 8th.

On June 8th, after my hubbys graduation program and reception for his internship, I went to have my blood drawn.

I was still using the ovulation strips for a few more days. I finally saw the second line and it stayed there for a couple more days of testing but never darkened.

I went back yesterday, June 15th, for my follow-up appointment. I was still anxious because I wasnt sure if our RE was going to change his mind about what we had talked about the week before. Thankfully, he hadnt.

My DH was with me for yesterdays appointment. (He was working at his internship last week.)

Our RE came in and told us my results which still have us shook up and really worried my DH. I felt so bad for my hubby.

Our RE said that Im not ovulating and my DHEA-S and Prolactin was high. (Although later as my hubby and I were looking back over my test results, we noticed that my Prolactin level was listed as in range. Im going to post my lab results for you to see.) He was prescribing 3 medications for me. One was Decadron or Dexamethasone 0.5 MG tablet to lower my DHEA-S level. The second medicine was Parlodel or Bromocriptine to lower the Prolactin level. I cant remember how many milligrams he prescribed. I think it was 2.5? The pharmacy wouldnt have it available for me until Monday afternoon after 4:00. Of course the third pill was Clomid. Im supposed to start taking it on the 5th day of my period and take it for 5 days.

The day I start my period, Im to call our RE as soon as possible, so he can set up an appointment for me to have the ultrasound to check my tubes. I should start my period either today or someday through the 19th if it stays on schedule.

Here are my blood work results 

DHEA-S 334.3 High Ref. Range 45.0-270.0
BHCG-Serum Ql Negative Ref. Range Negative
Prolactin 17.41 Ref. Range 2.8-29.90
Progesterone 0.45
Interpretive Data: Normal menstruating females:
Mid-Follicular phase 0.31-1.52
Mid-Luteal phase 5.16-18.56
Testosterone, Total 64.7 High Ref. Range 11.0-56.0
Testosterone, Free 15.4 High Ref. Range 1.3-9.2
Sex Hormone Binding Globulin 19.7 Low Ref. Range 30.0-135.0

I talked to our RE about my adrenal level. I told him that when I was seeing another RE, she was very concerned about my DHEA-S level. Concerned enough to have me take a CAT Scan to check for tumors. The test was negative.

So far, I dont have another appointment with our RE. Waiting until my period begins to get the ultrasound set up.

Our RE did bring up that he would probably want to do an insemination once we get things under control. I keep praying that we can still conceive naturally.

I took my first Decadron or Dexamethasone last night with supper.

I dont get to talk with you as much as I would love to, but at least this time, I have a lot of news to share. Still trying to believe it all.


----------



## scerena

I am glad your doc is doing tests for you :hugs:

I will be praying your tubes are clear :)

Great news he has prescribed you meds :) well done for speaking up :) I don't know anything in prolactin Hun sorry but I do know loads about clomid if you have any questions etc?

How do you feel about insemination???

Afm- I Had the lap/hysteroscopy/ovarian drilling in jan as you know, had a couple of af's. Then one clomid cycle where I got a nice follicle but it thinned my lining once again...
So we took a month off and had a natural cycle and went to the Dominican republic (21st may- 5th June) I had my first ever in my life 30 day natural cycle (showed the ovarian drilling has started to work :happydance: ) 

I am now on injectables- at the moment I am injecting every other day, I have my next scan on tues to see wether I stay at every other day or change to every day... I will also have a trigger shot...

I know we don't speak too often but I do think of you, I am glad you have news to share and that you are moving forward and having tests done etc so happy for you :)


----------



## Pinkie 33

Well we got the results of the latest test this morning. 6 little swimmers in the whole sample :cry:

It looks like IVF is our only option but we will only be referred when my BMI is 30 and my DP is at 35. 1 and a bit stone for me, 3.5 for him.

We were told to consider donor as an option but I cant think about that just yet. 

Trying to stay positive (especially for his sake) but feeling very down at the moment. Hard dieting and excersise for the forseeable future.


----------



## lbm2009

Hi pinkie, I'm in the same boat as you 3 dead sperms in the sample and must get down to below 30, 13lbs to go. Stay positive it'll be worth it on the end. I am so scared it won't work but at the same time excited. Lots of baby dust xx


----------



## Pinkie 33

Thank you lbm2009 :hugs: 

I know we will get the weight off and get the treatment, I suppose I'm just impatient! I knew the results would be bad, I never dreamt it would be this bad. 

But, like you, its time to focus on the positives, there are sperm there and it will be all worth it in the end.

I hope your diet is going well, at least its the summer so lots of salad is ok!

xxx


----------



## lbm2009

Oh yes I'm living off salad I feel like bugs bunny! Did you say your partner also has to loose weight? I've never had this mentioned I think he's just classed as overweight but if it's the case he needs to loose a few pound he should start now. In the uk they have only ever told me to loose weight and they have only ever done two sa's on my husband and told us to come back when my bmi is lower. Hopefully it'll take me 2 months to loose this last stone. I hope there is just a blockage.


----------



## MrsCompass

Hello Ladies - I have a question ... how much does your hubby's sperm count fluctuate?
We are from 6 million to 21 million to 6 million :(


----------



## Pinkie 33

To be honest I have no idea how much it can fluctuate but that seems like a massive variation. I might do some research though as this does give me some hope.

With the weight, we have been told that for IVF I need a BMI of 30 or less (77kgs for me) and he needs a BMI of 35 or less (106kgs). Although I understand the reasons, particularly for me, I was surprised that my DP also had to get his weight down.

I'm hoping to get lose a kg/week if possible which means I'll be there in 7 weeks. For my DP, he needs to lose 23kgs so quite a way to go but he is doing brilliantly so I'm hopeful.

Lots of :hugs: and babydust to you ladies :flower:


----------



## dreaminghopin

MrsCompass said:


> Hello Ladies - I have a question ... how much does your hubby's sperm count fluctuate?
> We are from 6 million to 21 million to 6 million :(

My DH's sample has varied. Did you abstain for the same number of days and did it say on the report how long they waited before analysis as this can make a difference.


----------



## lbm2009

Just noticed your in Lincolnshire pinkie, me too. How many courses of ivf have you been offered? We have been offered just one. (better than nothing). I just hope they manage to harvest something from my hubby if not donor sperm it is.


----------



## TTCinTexas

Hi ladies, sorry I haven't posted in a while...was waiting on my doc appt today to share any news.

We had our second SA today....with great news...128 million!! Only problem is motility is just 3%. Doc wasn't happy with that but thinks he can still give us a good chance of success with an IUI. For us motility is our only issue...all my tests came back healthy so I'm hoping we have a good chance. I'm trying to not be too positive but I am definitely excited!! I go back next week for baseline us and when af started on july 2nd then I start Letrozole (doc doesnt like clomid due to the side effects and the chance for multiples...letrozole doesn't have that). So if all goes well, the IUI should be around July 15th.


----------



## Pinkie 33

TTCinTexas - congratulations! Thats great news, I'm so glad you have more swimmers as it does give you more opportunities for treatment. Is there any research done about improving the motility through diet/temperature etc? 15th July will be here before you know it! Wishing you oodles of babydust :hugs:

lbm2009 - I think we have been offered one course with option to pay to store any extras for a later date. We have been given brochures for both Care and Nurture clinics to look through so we can decide which to go with when we get that far. I did wonder about paying for a round and then if it fails going back through the NHS but I'm not sure you can do it this way round? Here I am being impatient again!

:flower:


----------



## xxshellsxx

I Ladies, i hope you don't mind me jumping in here, i'm looking for some advice. 

Just got DH first sample back, he has a repeat on 3rd July!

This is what the Dr told him over the phone (i will insist on a print out for more specific details when we visit after the second sample)


48 million count
18% move strong
28% sluggish

I'm not familiar with normal counts yet (i'll be an expert by the time i finish googling! lol) Can someone give me an idea of weather this is really bad or not too bad please?

Thanks 

xx


----------



## Pinkie 33

xxshellsxx as far as I understand it 40million per mil is what they would expect in a good sample. Your results seem pretty positive to me. You have a good number of healthy swimmers. I would be over the moon to have those results.

To use the words of my teenage cousin, I'm well-jel!

(I must be getting old)


----------



## xxshellsxx

Thanks, i understand the count is very good from googling, it's the motility that's not great. Dr has apparently said the strong and sluggish needs to be a combined 50% and now i see his is not too bad at 46%, but still not quite normal.

I'm going to ply him with 30mg zinc every day till his repeat on 3rd July and see if that helps!

Thanks, hope i haven't offended anyone by think these were really bad when they are not as bad as they could be xx


----------



## Pinkie 33

Dont worry, this whole process is full of questions and what-ifs. Its a blessing this place is here to share information, keeping me sane at the moment!

:flower:


----------



## xxshellsxx

Thanks hun, When i went through this before with my Ex there was no question over his he was almost sterile (i can't remember numbers as it was so long ago) but this time with inbetween numbers i'm learning all over again! lol

My own tests i understand fully, but his tests are new territory for me and so glad places like this exist to be able to ask questions from those who know. Wish none of us had to be in LTTTC though and hope one day we can all move out of here and find a new home :hugs:

xx


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

HealthDay News

Scientists Map Genomes of One Man's Sperm
The pioneering work reveals clues to fertility, how DNA is mixed and passed on.

By E.J. Mundell, HealthDay Reporter

THURSDAY, July 19, 2012 (HealthDay News)  Scientists say they've mapped the entire genomes of 91 sperm from one man, the first time such gene mapping has been done in a human gamete (sperm or egg cell).

What Makes a Healthy Sperm Count
The research gives a glimpse into recombination  the process by which DNA mixes to create offspring that carry with them traits from parents and grandparents, the Stanford University scientists explained. 

"We were able to generate an individual recombination map and mutation rate for each of several sperm from one person," study co-author Barry Behr, director of Stanford's in vitro fertilization laboratory, said in a university news release. "Now we can look at a particular individual, make some calls about what they would likely contribute genetically to an embryo, and perhaps even diagnose or detect potential problems." 

The findings were published July 20 in the journal Cell. 

Until now, scientists had only been able look to population-wide studies to try and gauge how often recombination happened in sperm and eggs cells, and how complicated the process might be, the Stanford team stated. 

The new study focused on the sperm of a healthy 40-year-old man who had normal sperm and had already fathered healthy offspring. The study found that prior population studies were fairly accurate in assessing rates of recombination. 

The team reported that, as expected, the man's sperm each had undergone about 23 recombinations of DNA, although there were wide variations in this genetic mixing between individual sperm. Two of the sperm sampled were missing entire chromosomes, the authors pointed out. 

Between 25 and 36 "new single nucleotide mutations" were also spotted  random mutations that can affect offspring for good or ill. 

"The exact sites, frequency and degree of this genetic mixing process is unique for each sperm and egg cell," study senior author Stephen Quake, a professor of engineering, bioengineering and applied physics at Stanford, said in the news release. "We've never before been able to see it with this level of detail. It's very interesting that what happens in one person's body mirrors the population average." 

The findings have implications for research into fertility, because when things go wrong with recombination, sperm can cease to be viable, the researchers noted. 

"This could serve as a new kind of early-detection system for men who may have reproductive problems," said Behr, who is also a co-director of Stanford's reproductive endocrinology and infertility program. "It's also possible that we could one day use other, correlating features to harmlessly identify healthy sperm for use in IVF. In the end, the DNA is the raw material that ultimately defines a sperm's potential. If we can learn more about this process, we can better understand human fertility."

Last Updated: 07/19/2012


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

8 Fertility Myths, Debunked

Surveys show that many women are misinformed about fertility and conception. Do you know the facts behind these common rumors? 

By Elizabeth Shimer BowersMedically reviewed by Lindsey Marcellin, MD, MPH

Fertility can be a very confusing topic, and theres a lot of misinformation about it. In fact, just 14 percent of women surveyed recently by the American Society of Reproductive Medicine knew the length of time it can take to achieve pregnancy, and less than 10 percent accurately guessed the likelihood of becoming pregnant across different age groups. To help clear a few things up, here are some commonly believed pregnancy myths that can negatively affect womens health and the ability to conceive. 

Fertility Myth: 45 Is the New 35 
Reality: While you might look younger than your mom did when she was your age, your eggs dont reflect this youthful exuberance. Live birth rates in women sink from an already tepid 28.4 percent at age 40 to 0 percent by age 46, according to research done at a Boston infertility center that looked at 2,700 women undergoing in vitro fertilization. 

How to Improve The Chances of Getting Pregnant
In fact, your fertility starts to decline in your late twenties. Women go from approximately 2 million eggs to 0 between birth and menopause, says Daniel Potter, MD, a reproductive endocrinologist at HRC Fertility in Southern California. Women who want to postpone pregnancy beyond age 35 should consider having their ovarian reserve baselines tested to determine how much time they have left. You can also freeze your embryos or eggs when youre younger to preserve fertility later in life, he adds. 

Fertility Myth: Drinking Cough Syrup Improves Pregnancy Chances 
Reality: The mucolytics [chemicals that help loosen mucus and make a cough more productive] in cough syrup may also make cervical secretions more liquid and inviting to sperm, says Charla Blacker, MD, a reproductive endocrinologist with the Henry Ford Health System in Detroit. But you have to drink a lot of cough syrup to get the effect. 

Taking more than the recommended dose of any medicine  or using it in a way other than what it was designed for  is never a good idea. However, as an alternative to cough syrup, Blacker says, Mucinex, which is sold over the counter, can do the same thing with a pill twice daily. 

Fertility Myth: Its Easier to Get Pregnant the Second Time 
Reality: Women who have gotten pregnant before are more fertile than the population at large, which accounts for this misconception. Pregnancy itself is a test of the fertility system, so women with a prior pregnancy know that at least at that time everything was right, Dr. Blacker explains. However, some of my most frustrated patients are those who conceived easily the first time and are now having trouble. To treat secondary infertility, the same potential causes need to be evaluated as in those having trouble the first time. 

Fertility Myth: The Best Time to Have Sex Is After Your Temperature Rises 
Reality: Women facing infertility are often told to take a body temperature reading first thing every morning, looking for that small increase that may signal the best time to get pregnant each month. Unfortunately, a temperature rise [which indicates ovulation has taken place] only gives you information after the fact, Dr. Potter says. Instead, I would recommend women aiming for pregnancy look at their average cycle length  the number of days between day one of your period and the next day one of your period  subtract 14 days, and have intercourse three days in a row, with the day calculated above being the second day. 

Fertility Myth: Your Sexual Position Affects Your Fertility 
Reality: There have been few studies that have been able to demonstrate differences in conception rate based on sexual position, Blacker says of this commonly held fertility belief. However, its important that a woman not jump right up after intercourse. Lying quietly for a few minutes for the sperm to get to their destination can be helpful in achieving pregnancy. 

Fertility Myth: Infertility Is a Female Problem 
Reality: Causes for infertility are split right down the middle. Roughly 40 percent of infertility cases arise from female causes, such as ovulation problems, tubal disease, or endometriosis," Blacker says. "Another 40 percent arise from male problems, such as low sperm count, poor sperm motility, or abnormally shaped sperm. And 20 percent of couples will have something go wrong on both the female and the male sides to prevent pregnancy." 

Fertility Myth: You Should Only Have Sex During Ovulation 
Reality: Studies have actually shown the highest pregnancy rates in couples having daily intercourse around the fertile time, Blacker says. In fact, the worst thing a couple can do, particularly when youre dealing with infertility, is to save up for that one day. Not only do you have an excellent chance of missing the big day, Blacker adds, but older sperm are less motile and more likely to contain genetic abnormalities. 

Fertility Myth: Stopping Birth Control Makes You Extra Fertile 
Reality: Among 2,000 women who stopped taking birth control pills to try to have a baby, just 21 percent became pregnant within one cycle of stopping, according to a respected European study on oral contraceptives. This rate is nearly the same as the natural pregnancy rate of 20 percent to 25 percent per menstrual cycle in women not using any birth control. 

For normally ovulating women, there may actually be a delay in fertility for a few months after stopping the pill, Blacker says. However, this shouldnt stop couples who want to get pregnant from trying at this time. 

Last Updated: 07/13/2012


----------



## Bump2B

Volume: 3.6
Viscosity: normal
Density: 3.1 (they have put an * by this??)
Motility(%): 50
Morphology %:
Normal forms 4
Head defects 60 
Neck defects 33
Tail defects 3

Cells: 0.7
Debris(+):++
MAR TEST: Negative

Low sperm counted and rest of the parameters are within normal range. Sample suitable for ICSI treatment.


I'm baffled by most of it and from googling it seems most results are laid out differently with different terminology. Can anyone shed any light on this?


----------



## Gregsprincess

Hi everyone 
We had OH's SA in May after I had chemical as we had been ttc for nearly 18 months. The results were 
viscosity: normal
volume (ml): 2
sperm concentration (millions/ml): 15
total no. Sperm present (millions): 30
motility (%): 25
Progression (1-4): 2

morphology 
normal forms (%): 20

His doctor didn't really say we should be too concerned as we had got a BFP and just advised us to keep at it :grr: 
I've tried looking online but it just confuses me more :haha:
He was taking wellman conception (a little sporadically) before the test and since then i've had him taking fertilcare vitamins + omega 3,6,9. I haven't been tested yet as the dr I saw here monitored me with scans, told me I probably wouldn't ovulated that cycle and I ended up having 28 day cycle so he said all was normal keep ttc for a few more months then maybe go back :grr: it's quite expensive to get testing in cyprus though (at a fertility center its 150euro just for SA!) 
I am almost 32 OH is 30.


----------



## Briss

Hi ladies, I hope you do not mind me joining. My hubby's sperm count is just 2.8 million and we were told by the NHS that IUI is not technically possible. I do not even know if it is really possible to get pregnant naturally with such low sperm count, probably not. We are trying to increase his sperm count by taking vitamins and quitting beer, not sure if this is going to help. No idea what else we can do. 

What BD strategy would you recommend with such low SC. we did every day and every other day starting from 5-4 days before O but it does not seem to work. may be we just need to do it once on the day before O to maximize our chances? also not sure what position is best. am also thinking of trying preseed and softcups.


----------



## Pinkie 33

I dont know if waiting to the day before O is better or not. We tend to BD most nights (hoorah!) through the month. I do get O pains so around that time we will usually go for the good old fashioned missionary position as I think it is supposed to be the best. I dont tell DP when O is (although I think he works it out for himself). That way, it doesnt become too pressured.

DP is on any and every vitamin and mineral concoction I read about to help sperm! He has almost cut out alcohol apart from very occasional treats and has lost over 4 stone. I'll update when we get our treatment as to whether any of this has improved numbers!


----------



## Gregsprincess

In the book the impatient woman's guide to getting pregnant she says that research shows that a man's fertility is not affected with more frequent ejaculation, they recommend every other day over the fertile period. Also in the baby making bible they say regular ejaculation ensures that sperm is constantly being renewed. Also morning sex is better for conception and more conceptions take place and continue to full term from :sex: two days before ovulation :shrug:
If its any help when I got my BFP although it ended in mc we had :sex: everyday for 5 days and last cycle we sometimes had :sex: more than once a day and I believe that was another chemical :cry:


----------



## Maddy40

Hi ladies. I'm confused :) We have just recently started TTC. We had SA done a few years ago when my proactive doctor insisted DH have SA done at the same time as I had some gyno surgery "just in case you want to TTC in future". Great doc!

However because we weren't TTC at the time, the doc just gave us the results, said the numbers were "low" but he didn't really tell us anything else. Does anyone have any particular feeling about these numbers? Or can recommend a good website where I can research more?

Many thanks in advance :)

Count 65 million/ml
Viscosity abnormal (high) pH 8

Motile 46 million/ml
Motility 70% (34% rapid, 10 % medium, 26% slow, 30% static)
Morphology
Normal 6%, Abnormal 95% (Slight amorph 16%, abnormal 79%)


----------



## Gregsprincess

To me your numbers are good apart from the abnormal forms and I would assume that's what the doctor was talking about. Good luck with your ttc journey


----------



## scerena

Your numbers are good, considering as you have 5% normal forms you are ok :) my oh has has 5 sa's done and my fs is happy with 5% and who guidelines are Pratically the same do not worry yourself :hugs: conception is possible, not saying 5% is amazing but it's definately possible and meets guidelines just...


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi everyone, 

Just wondering how you are all doing?

My DH arranged to have his sperm tested again this week so hope we don't have to wait too long for results. 

Just recovering from lap and dye and hystroscopy yesterday. Doc said everything looks good :thumbup:


----------



## scerena

I had them ops and ovarian drilling- I hope you have a speedy recovery :hugs: 

I hope your oh's Sa is ok too Hun :hugs:

my oh's latest results from June/July were- 41mil

When I first come on here to now here are his results-
0.5mil
28mil
15mil
34mil
41mil
He has another one scheduled for the end of sept


----------



## Gregsprincess

Hope you have a speedy recovery dreaminghopin :hugs:

Scerena :wohoo: on the great improvement


----------



## dreaminghopin

Thanks ladies, im doing fine and enjoying a nice day off work. Only thing is I just POAS and my OPK is nearly (although not quite) positive. Don't think I am ready to BD yet as still a bit sore but on the other hand don't want to miss out this month lol.

Good news is that the doctor who performed the procedure yesterday has referred us to the assisted conception unit. There is a long wait so glad to finally be referred.

Great improvement scerena.


----------



## swtbbychks

Hi everyone im new on this and my husband and i are trying for awhile, I am 37 and have 2 kids f my own he has none. we have been trying for awhile now and i had my first positive opk today, im so excited and nervous, im thinking he has low sperm-is there anything anyone knows what he can take to improve his fertiliity? He just started taking maca-zinc-coq10, and i have been taking those with red clover-but is there something else he can do he is in great shape soesnt drink-had a bit of a smoking weed habit-which he insistes doesnt affect fertility but i know it does-he has cut down alot since ttc-and im so anxious to get home tonight and try but im nervous too-cause i dont want to be disappointed-need real advice please...


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi All

Dreaminghopin - good news on the lap and dye, I hope your results come through quickly

scerena - huge improvement in numbers! Great news!

swtbbychks - it sounds like you have him on good vits but he does need to stop the bad habits to give you the best chance. You dont mention how long you've been trying for? The only way to know if there is a problem is to test but if its not been long then I wouldnt worry yet.

AFM - we have both lost the weight needed to qualify for NHS treatment. We saw FS at the hospital today and they have written to our PCT to confirm our funding. She said it would take a couple of weeks so back to the waiting game for now...!

:flower:


----------



## dreaminghopin

Great news pinkie and well done with losing weight. Is it ok to ask you how long you waited to be seen at fertility clinic? 

swtbbychks - agree that you won't know anything until he gets tested. My DHs sperm has improved with macca, vit c, wellman, zinc and multi vit. He has also reduced his caffeine intake and doesn't smoke. Good luck.


----------



## Gregsprincess

Swtbbychks - the wellman conception vitamins are good and there is one called fertilcare by baby starts I think. What you have him on is good but you also need selenium for sperm (found in brazil nuts) but like the others have said he may be fine. Can I ask how long is a while? Have you had any testing done at all?


----------



## Pinkie 33

dreaminghopin said:


> Great news pinkie and well done with losing weight. Is it ok to ask you how long you waited to be seen at fertility clinic?

We already knew about DP's count when we got together so we were able to see the FS quite soon really. We were referred from the Docs in March following all my blood tests etc and saw the FS at the end of May. After that appt we were told to lose the weight before we could be referred to our chosen clinic. Hoping the next stage is not too long a wait!

:flower:


----------



## dreaminghopin

Thanks.. It does seem that wait time is dependant on area. I have been told it's a few years where I am :-( just praying dh's sperm has continued to improve.


----------



## Briss

it seems to me ladies that most of you is considering assisted conception. is there anyone who is TTC naturally? with my FSH we were told I am not a good candidate for IVF so we do not have much choice really but to continue naturally. is there hope?


----------



## Gregsprincess

We are going natural with ttc, as we are in Cyprus the cost for any kind of fertility treatment is ridiculous


----------



## Pinkie 33

Briss said:


> it seems to me ladies that most of you is considering assisted conception. is there anyone who is TTC naturally? with my FSH we were told I am not a good candidate for IVF so we do not have much choice really but to continue naturally. is there hope?

We still try and concieve naturally all the time but with only a handfull of swimmers our chances are virtually nil. I'm hoping there might be some investigation into whether there are any more straightforward issues that might be causing the problem (blocked ducts or something?) before we start the full IVF but we'll see what the experts say.

:flower:


----------



## Briss

Pinkie and princess, thanks for responding! can I ask what your hubbies' sperm count. do you think it is possible with 2.8 million to do it naturally? and what is your BD strategy?


----------



## scerena

Thanks ladies :) we were impressed :)


----------



## Pinkie 33

Briss said:


> Pinkie and princess, thanks for responding! can I ask what your hubbies' sperm count. do you think it is possible with 2.8 million to do it naturally? and what is your BD strategy?

Anything is possible and his numbers may fluctuate. 

His first two samples were done at the local hospital and the results said less than 1 million/ml. The third test was done with the FS at the Queens Med Hospital and they could find only 6 in the sample. Since then, he has lost 4.5stone, stopped drinking, taken an enourmous number of supplements and eaten much healthier so it will be interesting to see if there is any improvement. 

Our strategy is just to have lots of :sex: :happydance:

I have read that abstaining and then going at it helps, I have read that not abstaining and going at it helps :shrug: There is so much conflicting advice that we just have fun all month and dont focus on ovulation times.


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi Briss, 

We are also TTC-ing naturally at the moment 

I am also rather confused when it comes to BD. We got a bfp (miscarried) when we had sex 3 times in a 24hr period. We had abstained for 5 days before. Have tried this strategy again but no luck, have also tried every other day. What I have noticed from his samples that have been tested is that his count improves with the number of says he abstained but his motility reduces!!!


----------



## Briss

Pinkie, thank you! would be interesting to see if your hubby's numbers improve. My hubby has been off beer for 3 weeks and on a huge list of vitamins but he is resisting all of it so much. we want to see if in 6 weeks of no alcohol there will be any improvement


----------



## Gregsprincess

My OH's results were low on all counts it was 15mil per ml then motility was 25% and morphology was 20%. We've tried everyday bd every other day bd, bum in the air, soft cups, preseed. I think our main issue is getting him to cut down on beer. He doesn't drink excessively but because his work mates go for a drink after work he goes as I'm not home for about 3 hours after he finishes, then weekends its usually in the pub watching football. I've asked him to go have another test but as the first was in uk and we are in Cyprus not sure if it will be measured differently :shrug:


----------



## Briss

Ladies, just to let you know that there is a great sperm specialist called Rich in case anyone needs any help he is fantastic! so knowledgeable https://www.fertilichat.com/showthread.php?73386-Question-for-Rich

I asked for his advice some time ago and he finally responded. He thinks that the problem is with hubby's low testosterone levels so he recommended removing vitamin E (as it lowers T levels) and adding HornyGoat weed and Tribulis and obviously no beer. I am so happy that we finally get some answers that may actually help us.

Now, can anyone recommend a place to buy HornyGoat weed and Tribulis?


----------



## scerena

My oh get tribulus from holland and barrett and we ordered horny goat weed from eBay :)
Gl :dust:


----------



## Briss

scerena, thanks! can I ask how much of each your hubby takes? did you notice any positive effect?


----------



## scerena

I really cannot remember the doses hun sorry :hugs:

We definately saw a positive effect not sure what from as he was taking a few supplements but his count went from 15mil to 34mil and now it's 41mil :)

Gl hun :)


----------



## Briss

thank you, that's very encouraging. we decided to start with 650-750 mg/day


----------



## scerena

That's okay hun, with vits we have come from 0.5mil to 41mil Im a great believer in vits :) morph has been from 3%-7% still can get that better but it meets normal criteria just on "who" website :) and has remained 5-7% on last few tests :)

Gl :)


----------



## Briss

scerena, that's unbelievable! from 0.5mil to 41mil!! WOW, I am so hopeful now, all this vits will work for us too


----------



## scerena

My fs was amazed too :) I have everything crossed for you that they will do the trick :)


----------



## Maddy40

GregsPrincess & Scerena, thanks for your reassurances above (post 943), I've just been slack in responding :) 
That improvement in DH's numbers is amazing Scerena :bodyb:
My DH has been doing similar, and we are waiting to see if the FS will ask him to do another SA (last one was 12 months ago). 
FX for good results for all of us soon :flower:


----------



## scerena

Maddy good luck with the next SA I hope that you see an improvement :)

My oh has another at the end of September hoping the numbers stayed up as we have slacked with vits the past couple of months :dohh:


----------



## Medzi

Hi everyone, I've been reading this thread for awhile so thought maybe it was time to post. 

I'm 28 and DH is 30. We started TTC in November and got pregnant in December, but sadly, I had a miscarriage. We have been TTC since then but haven't had any luck. I know it doesn't seem like we have been trying very long, but it has been very sad and discouraging. DH is getting a SA done October 3 (it was supposed to be today but he rescheduled it due to a work conflict - which I am disappointed about big time because I feel like the work conflict wasn't as important..). He had 1 undescended testicle and was corrected when he was around 2 years old. I always worried that would cause us problems, but then when I got pregnant right away, all that fear went away. Now that we have been trying and trying since, all those fears have come back. I can't help thinking that our first pregnancy was a major fluke...and maybe we miscarried because his sperm wasn't very good.

We were both very hopeful this cycle - but AF showed today. I'm just having a really hard time lately because everyone around me is announcing pregnancies and 2 close friends have recently gotten pregnant both after 1 month. My sister has 3 kids and all were concieved in 1 month. I know that is very lucky and I know if can take time, but I'm just so discouraged.

I seem to be ok with my cycles - I chart and I use OPKs. My cycles are very regular and I get the positive OPKs and temp rises to match. I know that doesn't guarantee anything but I'm still confident I'm ovulating and everything is working as it should be.

So I don't know if DH does have problems with his sperm. If it weren't for the undescended testicle I probably wouldn't be too worried yet, but the possibility of a problem is making me crazy. I can't think about anything else. I'm sad all the time. Plus, my due date for our baby was on September 1. We did do something special, but I still feel so incredibly sad. I just want this so bad and I don't understand why it has been so hard for us when it seems so easy for everyone else (and I know that obviously isn't the case, of course, but it just feels like that...).

Sorry this is so long. I just get a lot of encouragement from all your posts. I hope in a month I have good news to report...

Any ideas on how to not be so obsessed? TTC and the possibility of an issue is seriously consuming.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi Medzi

I'm afraid I cant give you any advice about not being obsessed as I am as bad as the next LTTCer for that! What I would say is that you need to try not to worry about potential issues until you know they are facts. I know its easier said than done but at this stage, you dont know what the problem (if any) is. I think your hope lies in that you have fallen once and quite quickly after you started to try. Try and stay positive and only worry about the things you can do something about and not the things you cant.

:hugs:


----------



## Medzi

Thanks so much Pinkie. You are right - but it is hard. I just want to know...

I know it is a very good thing that we did get pregnant once. At least there are some there and there will be options to us if it came to that. Today has just been so hard because I got AF and he was supposed to go to his appointment today and I'm disappointed he moved it. :/


----------



## redcolabottle

Hi All 

Sorry I haven't been back in a while. DH and I have started using DuoFertility so I've been following threads for that more but still nothing happening. Finding it harder and harder to stay positive and I've started us both on super healthy eating (incl no glass of wine, no coffee, no chocolate etc) which is really hard too. 

Anyhow I wanted to see if anyone knew anything about the normal levels for male hormones. I've just noticed that DH's last SA in March shows his prolactin level as what I think is very high. 

Can anyone help me to interpret these? Here's the full results: 

3.2 ml volume
28.48m total sperm count
2/4 progression
5% normal forms - morphology
41% motility
Viscocity normal
8.9 Density
1.2 cells
Mar test negative
WBC/RBC/Spermatids Debris ++
Hormones
4.4 FSH
4.2 LH
190 Prolactin
19.0 Testosterone

Baby dust to you all and hoping for lots of BFPs sooner rather than later.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Hello. 
I just found this thread. 
I am almost 39 and oh is 45
He has 3 kids (plus 2 losses) his youngest is 8
I have 2 ages 18 & 20

We started TTC in jan 2012. 
Everything checks out ok for me 
We just got hit with his sa results the other day. 
We are in total shock because there were no issues in the past
His count is 9.9 and low motility and high morph. 
My gyn wants him to see a urologist before we go forward with medicated iui
Oh wants no part of uro and now just says he is too old 
I'm crushed. I know it takes time and I know there is hope 
He hates going to the doctor and taking vitamins and stuff. 
I know this could make a huge impact. 
Any wise words in how to help oh see that it's not over yet? 
I'm ready to ov and took clomid and he has no interest in bd :cry:


----------



## Gregsprincess

Bonnie1990 said:


> Hello.
> I just found this thread.
> I am almost 39 and oh is 45
> He has 3 kids (plus 2 losses) his youngest is 8
> I have 2 ages 18 & 20
> 
> We started TTC in jan 2012.
> Everything checks out ok for me
> We just got hit with his sa results the other day.
> We are in total shock because there were no issues in the past
> His count is 9.9 and low motility and high morph.
> My gyn wants him to see a urologist before we go forward with medicated iui
> Oh wants no part of uro and now just says he is too old
> I'm crushed. I know it takes time and I know there is hope
> He hates going to the doctor and taking vitamins and stuff.
> I know this could make a huge impact.
> Any wise words in how to help oh see that it's not over yet?
> I'm ready to ov and took clomid and he has no interest in bd :cry:

I always thought they did a couple of retests when there were low factors :shrug: also how long did he abstain before giving a sample I think that can affect the results too. 
How is his diet and does he take any supplement for men? Sorry I'm not much help.


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi ladies.. Just wondering if any of you have been prescribed clomid for male factor. I ovulate on my own but have come across some ladies online who took clomid for male factor. Rationale being that more eggs would mean more targets. I spoke to my gp today and he wasn't convinced. He is going to get some advice before deciding whether to prescribe. Surely anything is worth a shot xxx


----------



## Bonnie1990

i actually got clomid this cycle---not through my doctor though. 
My doctor doesnt agree with taking it without IUI which i think is a load of bunk.
i had already taken it when we got SA results. had no idea about us having male factor. now im hoping if he comes out of his funk from the test results we can BD and yes maybe have a better shot because there are hopefully more targets.

its the same rational when doing a medicated IUI cycle--which is what my gyn will do if OH decides to see a urologist and reconsiders that he is too old. 

im just heartbroken right now----
and angry as hell-not that we have MFI-thats not his fault-im angry that he just wants to give up like that!


----------



## mickellwife

My husband has just got his 3 month post vasectomy reversal results back

semen volume= 2.0ml
sperm concentration= 222 10*6/ml which dr said was 222 million
total number sperm= 444.0 10*6/ejaculate which dr said was 444 million
progressive motility= 12%
non-progressive motility= 10%
immotile= 78%
total motility= 22%
vital spermatozoa= 45%
normal spermatozoa= 8%

The motility im worried about. Is this a good result or not???


----------



## Pinkie 33

That seems to me to be an incredible number of sperm? I'm not an expert on motility but I would suggest you ask the FS to talk it through with you as it doesnt seem too bad to me :shrug:


----------



## dreaminghopin

I don't think you have anything to worry about with regards to his sperm. Wow 400 million sperm don't think iv ever seen anyone else report such high numbers xx


----------



## Briss

ladies, do any of you make your DH tomato soup? it is supposed to improve sperm count and comes highly recommended.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Really?! Any particular recipe? I've not heard that before but quite prepared to try :flower:

Edit - Ooo just googled it, tins of Heinz Soup heading to our pantry!


----------



## mickellwife

Not quite sure what 10*6 means in sperm count and concentration. Anyone know????


----------



## Pinkie 33

mickellwife said:


> Not quite sure what 10*6 means in sperm count and concentration. Anyone know????

Isnt it just ten to the power of six, i.e. six 0s making it a figure in millions? Or I might be being thick :wacko::shrug::blush:


----------



## mickellwife

i'm the thick one for asking lmao xxx


----------



## mickellwife

Our surgeon who performed the vasectomy reversal has said that we have 15 million per ml and 40% motility which means its low :(


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi bit confused. Those are different results from the first set you gave. Were they done at different times?


----------



## SimplicityD

My husband's sperm count is 1 million per m/l and everything else normal.

Anyone got any tips to increase his sperm count? I feel we are in a losing game at the moment and it feels like it is taking an effect on our marriage

x


----------



## Briss

I feel the same but my hubby's low sperm count might be explained by excessive drinking and resulting decrease in testosterone levels so he can actually do something to improve it, we argue every time he drinks cos I feel he is ruining our chances with every pint. you can try vitamins, quite a few ladies here managed to improve their DH's sperm count by feeding them tonnes of vitamins every day


----------



## Pinkie 33

SimplicityD said:


> My husband's sperm count is 1 million per m/l and everything else normal.
> 
> Anyone got any tips to increase his sperm count? I feel we are in a losing game at the moment and it feels like it is taking an effect on our marriage
> 
> x

Hi

Does he drink much/smoke? How is his weight?

My DP is on a list of supplements including multi-vits, zinc, folic acid, alpha lipoic acid, maca root, COq10, cordycep extract to name a few. If you research you will find no end of supplements which are supposed to help. Whether they do or not is not clear but we'll try anything!

:flower:


----------



## SimplicityD

he does not drink or smoke at all

he is over weight by around 2 stones, but been trying really hard to lose it over the last 3 months, he has even taken up cycling as a hobby....


----------



## Briss

I heard that cycling is not really great for spermies, testies get a lot of heat during cycling which affects sperm


----------



## Prayingforno1

Hi ladies,

I've been following your posts for the past few days and just wanted to pop in and introduce myself. DH did his first SA last week and my doctor's assistant called me on Thursday to advise his results were really low and we go into talk with my doctor on Wednesday afternoon to discuss what we need to do next. I am a bit nervous and scared for this meeting because I don't know what to expect. DH does not smoke but after doing research online, decided to stop drinking alcohol and this afternoon I will pick up a multivitamin and zinc for him. This is such a strange place to be in when I always thought getting pregnant would be so straight forward. Anyway I will keep you posted on our doctor visit on Wednesday and hope eveyone is encouraged and having a good day.


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi and welcome... Good luck on Wednesday. My dh had another sperm test last week and should find out results in next couple of day. We have a meeting at fertility clinic next week. Xxx


----------



## PinkPeony

Hey ladies! just got the results of my DH's sperm results this afternoon. 

count = 17 million
motility = 42%
progressive motility = 24% :(
morph = 15%

I'm so shocked honestly. I thought all this time I was the culprit (I still could have a hand in it for sure). All the tests I've had to this point have come back pretty good. 

What do you ladies think? I don't even know what the normal ranges are, but the doc said the motility is pretty bad. I've already started him on a multivitamin but I'm going to buy a pile of other things that the doc suggested.


----------



## sailorgirl20

hey i have been watching this post and decided to register and messaged, i was wondering about vitamins, i have my hubby on - a multivitamin, zinc, vit e, folic , and vit C. Now my hubby is hard to get pills but he agreed to taking 5 pills, i just bought maca and horney goat weed; my question is what vitamins i listed above do you think i could get him to stop taking to take the other two pills lol this has been one big fight but he said he will only agree to take 5 pills; so now i am at a cross road to which two to take off his list to take to make room for the new two! any help would be nice. 
thanks


----------



## Pinkie 33

sailorgirl20 said:


> hey i have been watching this post and decided to register and messaged, i was wondering about vitamins, i have my hubby on - a multivitamin, zinc, vit e, folic , and vit C. Now my hubby is hard to get pills but he agreed to taking 5 pills, i just bought maca and horney goat weed; my question is what vitamins i listed above do you think i could get him to stop taking to take the other two pills lol this has been one big fight but he said he will only agree to take 5 pills; so now i am at a cross road to which two to take off his list to take to make room for the new two! any help would be nice.
> thanks

Hi, do you know what your DH's sperm analysis is? 

You can get pre-conception pills for men (try Wellman Conception) which should include multi-vits, folic acid, zinc and maybe vit C & E zinc in one. That should help?!


----------



## sailorgirl20

now i know its low really low, our doctor (not a specialist) said none but then when we saw a fertility specialist said it was really low but "test tube baby" as he called it would be our best option but see here in canada it cost so much and right now we want to try naturally so hes taking his vitamins and were hoping for best results. 

now his multivitamin has zinc and folic and all those but i am trying to make it so he has much more of those main vitamins in his system lol


----------



## Prayingforno1

Hi all thanks for the encouragement. Just an update, DH and I went into my doctor this afternoon to discuss his SA results. His count was 3mil when according to the doctor it should be between 20-250mil. He's referred DH to an urologist who was able to squeeze him in tomorrow afternoon so I am happy that we don't have to wait to find out our next move. He's now taking a multivitamin along with zinc. Not sure what the urologist will recommend but at least we may have and an action plan by the end of the week. Will keep you posted!!


----------



## ikmju4

...


----------



## PinkPeony

EEep!! Need advice ladies!! 

I usually ovulate day 15-17. Today I'm day 12 and I'm doing a monitored cycle with the FS. I DTD last night to clear out any dead guys bc we hadn't done it in a while and I was assuming we had at least 3 days to build back up. Well wouldn't you know it, the FS just called and I'm surging now! They said to DTD tonight and tomorrow - I'm thinking I'll leave it for today and then BD tomorrow instead. What do you guys think? I honestly feel out already.


----------



## LB25

Hi ladies,

Hope you don't mind me posting here. I am totally new to online forums, but have come to a point that I need to discuss what is happening to me and my DH. We have been TTC for 12 months this month and he had results of SA yesterday. 

I don't know all of the numbers, but he only has 3 million (rather than the 20 -150 million which I'm told is the "normal" range). His motility is 45%, which is just below average according to his GP.

I've been reading everything I can find about treatment when his count is so bad, and am devastated to find that we may have to opt straight for ICSI, which I have always said I couldn't face as am petrified of hospitals, needles etc.

I've so far ordered him fertilaid and countboost, which are supposed to help...but cannot get over how awful we both feel. 

He has just gone to tell his parents, who dont even know we've been trying (no one knows as I was scared this would happen to one of us!). I can't tell anyone as feel so awful about it, and don't know how I will face the in laws once they know as I'm so upset.

We are due to see a fertility specialist on 11th Oct - which was booked in advance as I've already had 2scans and day 21 bloods as had some pain earlier in the year. So far, I look fine and am ovulating.

Any help or advice gratefully received x


----------



## sailorgirl20

what helped me the most when we first found out was RESEARCH and i mean hours and hours,our FS told us that it takes on sperm, and it was possible to have a "test tube baby" (sorry for not using the actual term, just using his exact words) so with that tad bit of information and the first week was just moping around upset we told our parents well i am blessed to have such a resourceful mom (who works at a hospital)she managed to find tons of information on vitamins and such and even though our doctor doesnt agree with vitamins to help and such i do see a difference in hubby. the only thing is the hubby only will take 5 vitamins so i got to shift his vitamins abit but for the last few months he has been taking these and i can tell u i personally do see a difference with his energy, his "load" (hehe, sorry if its tmi) even his mood! the vitamins include ; vitamin e, vitamin c, a regular multivitamin, folic acid, zinc! 

so far i have taken awa vitamin E and replaced it with Maca 800mg once a day, just trying to see what other one i can replace with horny goat weed, i hope this helps. and i know the news is horrific at first but there is hope =) if you need to talk you can message me :) baby dust


----------



## LB25

Thanks for this - its a relief even to write it down!

DH has returned from his parents who were surprisingly sensible & ok about it - although am still dreading seeing them now I know they know. It was def for the best him telling them, as he said he felt like a weight lifted off him when he spoke to them, and the news has really hit him hard. He already suffers with anxiety, so don't want him getting more stressed than necessary!

Have started looking into possible causes and ways we can maximise our chances, so will keep at it (the research, that is!) & await our appointment with baited breath.

Fingers crossed for everyone xx


----------



## ikmju4

Has anyone had success with OH having low morphology (1% normal sperm) and low motility?? Thinking natural conception is out the window for us :( so sad


----------



## sailorgirl20

hey have your hubby been taking anything to help his levels? vitamins ect?


----------



## ikmju4

sailorgirl20 said:


> hey have your hubby been taking anything to help his levels? vitamins ect?

yeah got him on welman conception, zinc and vitamin c. Plus hes stopped drinking (mostly), doesnt smoke. Were trying to avoid stress haha, stopped baths but i think the problem is that hes underweight.... our re said we cant have iui etc until hes at right weight :coffee:


----------



## sailorgirl20

have they given him any directions (besides eat) to get at the right weight? also i would talk to him about adding folic acid and vitamin e (if the multivitamin you have him on is little on those to). i can honestly say with all those vitamins i could *feel* the difference when bedding. and i have read nothing but positive on maca and horny goat weed, which i take maca once every other day along with an asprin! i really wish u luck, we have been a year next month with dealing with knowing bout my hubbys sa results and a year in march with him taking vitamins lol but i am seeing a big change in him! im thinking in 3-4 months requesting another SA, if you want to talk some more you can always message me :)


----------



## ikmju4

sailorgirl20 said:


> have they given him any directions (besides eat) to get at the right weight? also i would talk to him about adding folic acid and vitamin e (if the multivitamin you have him on is little on those to). i can honestly say with all those vitamins i could *feel* the difference when bedding. and i have read nothing but positive on maca and horny goat weed, which i take maca once every other day along with an asprin! i really wish u luck, we have been a year next month with dealing with knowing bout my hubbys sa results and a year in march with him taking vitamins lol but i am seeing a big change in him! im thinking in 3-4 months requesting another SA, if you want to talk some more you can always message me :)

No they havnt I'm trying to get him to go to the GP about it cos I personally think he has either a thyroid problem or low testosterone cos he eats like a horse. Well man has folic acid, il have to check vitamin e. thinking il get some horney goats weed soon too :)) 
Thanks Hun, we've been ttc for what seems like forever. 
Good luck xx


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi ladies.. How are you all. Just wondering how long your dh's abstain before giving a sample. I think it's worth having a few done to see if count etc varies. If my hubby abstains for 48hrs his count and morphology is much lower that when he abstains for 4 days. His motility is better with only two days abstinence but not drastically so. 

Was also just wondering how your all coping with ttc-ing with low sperm and how long are you going wait before considering assisted conception. 
This is our 12th cycle and we have a meeting at fertility clinic tomorrow.


----------



## ikmju4

Me and OH are already decided that at our next re appointment we are ready for assisted conception although he has to put on a bit of weight to meet the criteria. We have been ttc over 18months :)
Good luck


----------



## Briss

my hubby abstained for 9 days before his last test i think this may have affected his result, i heard that it should not be more than 5 days


----------



## dreaminghopin

9 days does seem a bit long. We were advised to abstain for 48 hours and no longer than 72 hours however 96 hours seems to be best for us ) However when it comes to BD it feels like we only have one shot every month so try to have a few days abstinent first then BD until temp shift.
Thanks for replying. We are very much in limbo as would need to take a loan for IVF and there are so many stories of ladies getting their BFPs naturally.


----------



## ikmju4

we want to try iui first but with OH's low morphology not sure theyll let us, if we have ivf you only get one shot here on nhs, more than some i know but daunting.


----------



## dreaminghopin

When is your RE appointment? We are in the UK too but only just been referred to assisted conception unit and think there is a 2 year wait with our health board so thats why we are having a consulatation with a fertility clinic.


----------



## PinkPeony

dreaminghopin said:


> Hi ladies.. How are you all. Just wondering how long your dh's abstain before giving a sample. I think it's worth having a few done to see if count etc varies. If my hubby abstains for 48hrs his count and morphology is much lower that when he abstains for 4 days. His motility is better with only two days abstinence but not drastically so.
> 
> Was also just wondering how your all coping with ttc-ing with low sperm and how long are you going wait before considering assisted conception.
> This is our 12th cycle and we have a meeting at fertility clinic tomorrow.

Mine abstained for 4 days I think. That was his first one so not sure if less/more time makes a difference for him. Would love to know that though! Around fertile time I get him to hold off for 3-5 days before I O. 
As for assisted stuff, I think we'll give it a couple months then do another SA. Depending how that turns out I think we'll talk IUI. Basically on track to do an IUI in December depending how the next few months pan out.

I'm surprised at my DH... Since getting his result he hasn't had a single drink. He's taking a handful of vitamins everyday too. Finally he got the picture. I was saying it all along he's gotta make some changes too, not just all me here. He needed to hear from the horses mouth. Hopefully these things will have some affect in the end.


----------



## dreaminghopin

I know my poor hubby really misses his caffeine fixes. At first he struggled with the vitamin regime but is used to it now. We still have the odd glass of wine at the weekend though.


----------



## PinkPeony

Yeah I don't think he has to be so extreme about it. I think he'll have a drink now and then but lately he just hasn't. He's kinda all or nothing sometimes.


----------



## ikmju4

It's on 25th it's my second appointment had all tests done now and discussed assisted briefly at first appointment so will get much more into it at this one, sure there will be a waiting list. Ivf is 18 months I think


----------



## LB25

Going back to the abstinence thing...our 1st SA was done after 6 days (AF) - and had wondered whether this was too long and that was why it was so low... 

Probably just hoping in vain, as the hospital knew that when he did the test. Surely they would've said if that would have an effect...? Shall question them at our 1st appt nxt week.

Has anyone recently had a 1st consultation in the UK on the NHS? Would like a heads up as to what to expect...am a bit stressed and don't want them springing any horrid tests on us without any warning! Thanks x


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi lb we have our first appointment in nov. From what I have heard it's mostly just taking a history and tell you about waiting times. I would imagine if you need any other tests before treatment then they will advise. Good luck xx


----------



## Em4owen

Hi guys, can I join in the thread? My hubby and I have been TTC for about 18 months. We've been to the hospital infertility treatment and I've had a scan which was all positive but my hubby had his sperm analysis yesterday and it came back as 11 million sperm count, with a mobility of 44%. We were told 15 million is normal so it's just below but feel upset because I assumed it was me with the problems as I often spot and have short luteal phases (and prior to TTC was on the pill for 9 years). Anyways, I know we're getting the help we need but my hubby is so upset about it. I've told him I still love him and you know, it doesn't matter, we'll find a way, but I know he's taking it to heart. How do you deal with something like this?


----------



## LB25

dreaminghopin said:


> Hi lb we have our first appointment in nov. From what I have heard it's mostly just taking a history and tell you about waiting times. I would imagine if you need any other tests before treatment then they will advise. Good luck xx

Well...went to the appt earlier today and was rather taken aback at the outcome!

Literally was measured and weighed, asked about whether hubby had had an SA (which despite it being done just 2 floors above where we were sat, they couldn't find) and then saw Dr....who took our word for the sperm count being 3million per ml and told us he would put us straight on waiting list for ICSI...which is 3-4months (I thought it was going to be years!!!)

All I have to do now is get bloods done on day 3, hubby has had bloods to make sure he has no chromosomal abnormalities or cystic fibrosis and another SA...and we see Dr again just after Christmas.

Very confused - he didn't explain anything in relation to why I had to have blood tests or what the next appt would be for - just gave us some leaflets and sent us on our way after telling me I would have to inject myself with drugs every day and then have an operation to remove eggs under general anaesthetic, which would then be fertilised and put back. 

I asked whether there was any possibility of trying IUI - to which he replied "you want a baby don't you? No." And that was the end of it.

I appreciate that they're busy, but thought we may have a bit more time to discuss our options. Feel quite underwhelmed...although am pleased waiting list isn't too long.

Does anyone have any info about the drugs...panicking about being stuffed full of hormones and having to inject myself...how bad is it?? xx

xx


----------



## Briss

LB25, it's great that you got your referral straight away. I had to go through a number of tests and procedures over the course of one year after which I was told that my FSH is too high for IVF and my hubby's sperm is too low (just below 3 million) for IUI. But we are trying now to improve our numbers to qualify for NHS funding. I guess your doc did not consider IUI cos of your hubby's sperm count. I was told that with our numbers which are similar to yours IUI is not technically possible. 

IVF is really invasive and I am very scared to go that route but we have exhausted everything else


----------



## LB25

Briss, so sorry to hear that - i didnt know there were any criteria re women's hormone levels for IVF - had just thought they fixed it all with drugs...but am rather new to this rollercoaster! 

I've done some more googling and found that my next blood test (day 3 of cycle) is for checking FSH levels, so am not out of those woods yet either...

Having read up on it, I suspected that they'd say that about IUI, but it was more the way he said it that shocked me. I don't mind matter of fact, but we'd gone from "pleased to meet you" to "your only option is ICSI" within 2 minutes of getting through the door!

We are also trying to improve hubby's numbers - he's on fertilaid, countboost and maca root...have never spent so much time in Holland and Barrett!


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi ladies just wanted to let you know that I have just got my bfp. Af due today so hoping she stays away. 
Hubby has been on vits for 9 months and there has been lots of improvement in motility. We also abstained (against docs orders) for 5 days before ovulation to increase count. 
Since feb hubbys numbers have gone from

Count: 14 mil, 43 mil, 23 mil
Motility: 17% to 40%
morph: 2%, 10%, 1%, 6%

We also used preseed. Praying that this one sticks but just wanted to post to say that I think vitamins and cutting out caffeine / alcohol etc can really help. 

Xxx


----------



## Briss

dreaming, thank you that's great to know and congratulations on your BFP!! I put my hubby on a list of vitamins but his numbers went from 12 mil to less than 3, this is probably due to his alcohol intake which he is trying to reduce (not very successfully)


----------



## ikmju4

congrats, dreaming. what vits were u taking? gettng oh on horny goats weed asap and he takes vit c and zinc


----------



## dreaminghopin

He was taking wellman, zinc, vit c, macca and a multi vit too. Xc


----------



## ikmju4

Think I'm gunna get him selenium too and more wellman, worried he's feeling the pressure though as his sex drive is suffering, hence the horny goats weed hee hee


----------



## LB25

dreaminghopin said:


> Hi ladies just wanted to let you know that I have just got my bfp. Af due today so hoping she stays away.
> Hubby has been on vits for 9 months and there has been lots of improvement in motility. We also abstained (against docs orders) for 5 days before ovulation to increase count.
> Since feb hubbys numbers have gone from
> 
> Count: 14 mil, 43 mil, 23 mil
> Motility: 17% to 40%
> morph: 2%, 10%, 1%, 6%
> 
> We also used preseed. Praying that this one sticks but just wanted to post to say that I think vitamins and cutting out caffeine / alcohol etc can really help.
> 
> Xxx

Congratulations! That is such wonderful news - and a great advert for vitamins! Best of luck, hope you have a healthy happy nine months! x


----------



## Briss

My hubby has been on horny goats and maca for a while now but it does not seem to be doing anything to his sex drive it's still non existent :(


----------



## ikmju4

He's not that bad but I would just like it more often haha


----------



## Maddy40

Maddy40 said:


> GregsPrincess & Scerena, thanks for your reassurances above (post 943), I've just been slack in responding :)
> That improvement in DH's numbers is amazing Scerena :bodyb:
> My DH has been doing similar, and we are waiting to see if the FS will ask him to do another SA (last one was 12 months ago).
> FX for good results for all of us soon :flower:

DH did his new SA test this morning....results should be here later in the week. He's been doing everything right. FX!


----------



## ikmju4

Good luck got my next re appointment next thurs to find out about clomid


----------



## PinkPeony

DH and I are back to the FS on Thurs to discuss next steps. I think she might suggest IUI.... Have any of u ladies tried that or have you done any research? I kinda feel like there might be no point. As a reminder - we're dealing with poor motility and not the greatest count. What do you guys think?


----------



## Maddy40

PinkP we are actually seeing our FS next Monday - not yet sure what they will recommend but yes, i've been reading... Probably too much, now my mind is swimming with possibilities!


----------



## foquita

is it ok if I join? :) my OH has 16 million, 28% motility and since that SA in june he has been taking wellman, vit c, grapeseed extract, bee pollen and cod liver oil so fingers crossed it helps! 

congratulations on your bfp :happydance: :yipee: it's really encouraging!! :D 

LB25 I felt the exact same at my appointment, I cried for days after it because they were so blunt and uncaring. she just said 'with these numbers your only option is ICSI' :wacko: and the said they would do 6 rounds of femara but told me that it wouldn't work with 'such substandard' sperm. I think it's just the way of the NHS :sad1: it's fab that you don't have to wait too long! but I understand how scary it is facing something you had never even thought of before, it's taken me until now to feel ok about doing ICSI in the future!


----------



## scerena

:hi: all :)

Congrats on your :bfp:

Not all of you will necessarily "know" me! I use to be on here a lot a while back, my Ohs numbers have been-

0.5mil- told Ivf only option- deverstated!!!
28mil- normal
15mil- below normal
34mil- normal
41mil- normal- our highest yet :)
He has a repeat on 26/10/12 to check after the last two that his numbers are still remaining above normal...

Although he has a morph of 5% though and raised white blood cells- he had a scan which showed a cyst in his testicles which he's been on anti-biotics for its like a 50day course so hoping that will improve things and the white blood cells- but he doesn't finish the course until November so I might just reschedule the sa for November :shrug:

Just wanted to give you all hope that you can improve numbers we managed it :)


----------



## lisap2008

dreaminghopin Congratulations!!!:happydance:

My husband is on the HCG shots again [-o&lt; hoping and praying it works as well as last time he took them.


----------



## PinkPeony

foquita said:


> is it ok if I join? :) my OH has 16 million, 28% motility and since that SA in june he has been taking wellman, vit c, grapeseed extract, bee pollen and cod liver oil so fingers crossed it helps!
> 
> congratulations on your bfp :happydance: :yipee: it's really encouraging!! :D
> 
> LB25 I felt the exact same at my appointment, I cried for days after it because they were so blunt and uncaring. she just said 'with these numbers your only option is ICSI' :wacko: and the said they would do 6 rounds of femara but told me that it wouldn't work with 'such substandard' sperm. I think it's just the way of the NHS :sad1: it's fab that you don't have to wait too long! but I understand how scary it is facing something you had never even thought of before, it's taken me until now to feel ok about doing ICSI in the future!

Wow - we got very similar numbers and my doc didn't mention IVF at all. She said maybe IUI but was like let's wait and see how he does in a few months. I was left with the impression it was bad but still possible. I'm really hoping when he tries again his numbers will be better. Are you on a waiting list for IVF?


----------



## foquita

they just wanted me in and out pinkpeony, my OH asked if there was anything he could do to improve the quality and quantity and she just said no, not at all :wacko: we haven't even been offered a repeat SA or anything. we're on the waiting list for ICSI and it's two years long so it'll be summer 2014 but i am really hoping i do fall pregnant before then. they have been really negative (saying it is unlikely and stressing that i shouldn't get my hopes up because the chances are slim!) about our chances of a natural conception but after looking online and speaking to people here that is really not the case! also my OH has got someone pregnant before so surely he can do it again :haha: 

what were your OH's numbers? :) 

scerena your results are always so encouraging to me! I'm really looking forward to hearing about the next SA :)


----------



## foquita

Briss, have you read the book inconceivable? I am sure you will have, the woman in that manages to lower her FSH levels! :)


----------



## sailorgirl20

i hate it when doctors give false hope. just remember it only takes one sperm thats all, u dont need a million to get you pregnant, you only need one strong swimming sperm :) even though our hubbys have low sperm count, theres still 50% chance every month you will fall pregnant :) came right from our FS mouth. we were even recommened for ivf and like he said after words it takes one sperm for to concieve naturally.


----------



## PinkPeony

foquita said:


> they just wanted me in and out pinkpeony, my OH asked if there was anything he could do to improve the quality and quantity and she just said no, not at all :wacko: we haven't even been offered a repeat SA or anything. we're on the waiting list for ICSI and it's two years long so it'll be summer 2014 but i am really hoping i do fall pregnant before then. they have been really negative (saying it is unlikely and stressing that i shouldn't get my hopes up because the chances are slim!) about our chances of a natural conception but after looking online and speaking to people here that is really not the case! also my OH has got someone pregnant before so surely he can do it again :haha:
> 
> what were your OH's numbers? :)
> 
> scerena your results are always so encouraging to me! I'm really looking forward to hearing about the next SA :)

Ugh. That's an awful way to be treated when dealing with something so emotional. :( At least you're on the list though and it's funded. We'd have to pay out of pocket. Hopefully you won't need it anyway!! 

Our numbers were - 17mill count, 42% motility, 24% progressive motility (that's the important one), 15% morph. I picture a bunch of guys swimming around in circles. :spermy:


----------



## foquita

I wish mine was as encouraging as yours sailorgirl :) 

I know PP, I can't really complain because I am getting help for free so asking them to deal with it in a sensitive and personalised way would be asking too much :haha: are you not in the UK? my OH's was 28% combined motility :( so really crap! I'm praying it has improved and will keep improving! I don't know his morph, I'm guessing it's ok because they didn't remark on it! I keep meaning to ask but I always get scared :haha: 

I'm so glad that other people in similar positions have been told more positive things :)


----------



## Briss

foquita, thank you I did read that book as soon as I was told that my FSH is a problem and found it really comforting, I have followed Julia's advice and my FSH seemed to be getting down.


----------



## foquita

that's great news, fingers crossed it continues to go down :hugs: I really liked the book too, I love a good happy ending :haha:


----------



## Maddy40

Maddy40 said:


> Hi ladies. I'm confused :) We have just recently started TTC. We had SA done a few years ago when my proactive doctor insisted DH have SA done at the same time as I had some gyno surgery "just in case you want to TTC in future". Great doc!
> 
> However because we weren't TTC at the time, the doc just gave us the results, said the numbers were "low" but he didn't really tell us anything else. Does anyone have any particular feeling about these numbers? Or can recommend a good website where I can research more?
> 
> Many thanks in advance :)
> 
> Count 65 million/ml
> Viscosity abnormal (high) pH 8
> 
> Motile 46 million/ml
> Motility 70% (34% rapid, 10 % medium, 26% slow, 30% static)
> Morphology
> Normal 6%, Abnormal 95% (Slight amorph 16%, abnormal 79%)


Got new test results today. Good news was an increase in numbers & quality but still at the low end of normal under Australian standards. The bad news was significant agglutination was noted & it's not clear what type of immunology response is causing this. The test notes the level detected greatly reduces fertility :cry: Doc said they will repeat the test in 1 week and then take a closer look at any further diagnostics they need to do...


----------



## LB25

foquita said:


> is it ok if I join? :) my OH has 16 million, 28% motility and since that SA in june he has been taking wellman, vit c, grapeseed extract, bee pollen and cod liver oil so fingers crossed it helps!
> 
> congratulations on your bfp :happydance: :yipee: it's really encouraging!! :D
> 
> LB25 I felt the exact same at my appointment, I cried for days after it because they were so blunt and uncaring. she just said 'with these numbers your only option is ICSI' :wacko: and the said they would do 6 rounds of femara but told me that it wouldn't work with 'such substandard' sperm. I think it's just the way of the NHS :sad1: it's fab that you don't have to wait too long! but I understand how scary it is facing something you had never even thought of before, it's taken me until now to feel ok about doing ICSI in the future!


Perhaps they think if they shock you completely they'll get rid of you faster as you won't remember the long list of questions you went in with! Had my day 3 bloods done yesterday...and am now panicking as have a horrid cold and wondering whether that will make a difference to them....probably ridiculous, but can't be dealing with any more sub-standard results! Am getting used to the ICSI idea a bit now - although have no idea how I'll manage the treatment with doing my job. It's going to be a nightmare. X


----------



## QueenCityGal

Hi, I'm a little late in seeing this thread, so I hope it's ok if I jump in. 

I'm 28, OH is 30. We've been trying for 2 years. No known health issues, though we both could lose a few pounds. OH is trying to quit smoking (he's under a pack a day). No caffeine, no alcohol for either of us & trying to eat healthy. My Gyn said my "testosterone is a little high" but never gave me exact numbers. Cycles are super regular. She was planning on giving me Clomid until my OH's SA came back "slightly abnormal", then she sent us for an RE appointment, we go 10/31. Hoping for some answers & a plan then..I'm totally down about the whole thing and just confused. But trying to remain hopeful. :wacko:

Here are OH's numbers:

Volume: 0.75ml
Count/ml: 18.5M/ml
Count/ejac: 13.9M/ejac
Motility: 35%
Motile/ml: 6.5M/ml
Motile/ejac: 4.9M/ejac
Round cells: low
Morphology: 2% (amorphous heads, coiled tails)
Viability: not indicated
Avg motility grade: 2+
Viscosity: 2+
pH: 7.8
Agglutination: none
Debris: low


----------



## ikmju4

Very odd month for me not sure but think I ovulated very early this month and now got really sore boobs and stomach cramps that have been here all weekend..... Two weeks until af is due anyone else had this? Took test today and bfn


----------



## Briss

CityGal, volume seems a bit low to me, are you sure there were no spillage when producing the sample? otherwise the count of 18 million is ok, not sure about morphology and mortility


----------



## sailorgirl20

i am so happy right now the last week after him saying only 5 pills no more he decided to take any pill he needs to! there for hes taking all his vitamins, he even went online and bought opks, he said its about time we go all in again and hope for the best.since we got the news i kinda gave up on opks and tempting and such but looks like after a year of just going with the flow we are going to start everything again, dont get me wrong we never stopped but just with all the upsetting news with the low sperm and him being depressed with it, seems like he finally has broken out of it and is ready to start again. he so very bad wants to be a daddy, i am finally happy hes coming back around and looking at the bright side of things :)


----------



## QueenCityGal

He said there wasn't any spillage, but that he was super nervous about having to "produce" in the office. Not sure if that would affect volume or what?


----------



## Prayingforno1

My DH did a second SA this morning this time at the lab and said he felt so uncomfortable that it took a very long time and isn't sure he produced enough because he was nervous. I'm hoping the specimen was enough becuase I would hate for him to have to go through that again. I can't wait until his doctor get the results so we go in to find out exaclty what our next steps are. This month has been incredibly difficult for me emotionally because I feel as if everyone around me is pregnant with "oops" babies and we've been actively trying for over 1.5years. I am so ready to have a little one of my own to hold and give all my love to and I am even looking forward to having to get up in the middle of the night to feed and change my little one. 

Now that my rant is over lol, enjoy your day ladies and I hope we get some :bfp: around here very very soon.


----------



## sailorgirl20

i loved ur little rant i think the sleepless nights are our goals right now, and hoping we all get our bfps soon! 

I have been working at christmas shopping atm and saw a test is called micra male fertility test, its a microscope so you can see the swimmers. we already no he has low sperm but i wonder if it would be a good investment that way we can see for our selfs every month just to see how its improving? what do you all think? has anyone used one?


----------



## redcolabottle

Hi Ladies 

I just wanted to drop in as it's been a while since I last posted here but I've had some good news and I hope that it'll give all of you girls with OH / DH's with male fertility issues some hope. 

We just got a :bfp: on Monday for the 1st time ever after 2 years of TTC. Hoping against hopes that this little bean sticks. 

Anyhow when we started having DH investigated we got really bad results back in January of this year: 
1.1 ml volume
17m concentration
18.7 total number
0% progressive
24% non progressive
76% immotile
2% normal forms
Incomplete liquefaction
Abnormal viscosity

We were totally shocked and didn't quite know what to do but DH started taking 'Fertility Support for Men' and we both started eating a lot less red meat (once a week), chicken (twice a week) and instead eating lots of fish and vegetables, exercising and cutting down sweets and alcohol. 

The improvements showed on his next SA results just two months later (March this year)
3.2 ml volume
28.48m total sperm count
2/4 progression
5% normal forms - morphology
41% motility
Viscocity normal

I'd been tested and all seemed to be fine on my side but then this month I had a HSG to check my tubes.... and then in the same month we got a BFP. So maybe it was me all along or maybe the improvements we've been making have finally paid off. 

Some other stuff I was trying this month were: pomegranate juice, eating pineapple (and its core), having hot drinks and food only, soaking my feet in hot water at night! 

Anyhow I just wanted to share because a few months ago this group was a great help to me when I didn't know what to do to make things better for DH. I hope you all get positives soon and thanks again for all the support.


----------



## ikmju4

Congrats, just been put on 50mg of clomid to help ovulate and told to keep hubby doing what hes doing vitamins etc :)


----------



## Prayingforno1

Wow that's fantastic news. Congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## MrsHamstra

I can't seem to find any threads about men taking clomid! 
So here goes
I ovulate on my own now and some what on time got it to CD22 thanks to acupuncture HOWEVER its time to do something about my husbands low sperm count 6mil. Motility, morphology, everything is excellent all but count. 
In aug my OB filled me a prescription of 150MG for 5 days that 750MG total!! I don't need it but thought now to give clomid to my husband to boost his count. His co worker took clomid to get his wife pregnant and his count was 6mil also after 30 days of just clomid it went up to 12mil and then he started taking testosterone pills from GNC and in 2 weeks his count spiked again. 

My question is how many 25MG a day should my husband take? Should he take 25MG for 30 days or 25MG for 6 days every month?


----------



## Briss

MrsHamstra, I do not know about clomid, but I read that testosterone when taken directly is in facts decreases sperm count and has a negative effect on their fertility overall. My hubby has count of below 3 mil and probably caused by low testosterone so it was recommended that we take tribulis and horny goat weed that help his body to produce testosterone (rather than injecting him with testosterone directly). I cant say yet whether this worked because it seems that the main reason for my hubby's low testosterone is his love for beer :( beer has this effect on T level going down so unless he stops beer all together we may have to resort to IVF. 

Also, I recently decided to give chinese medicine a try and my acu doctor recommended this chinese medicine for improving sperm count https://www.chineseherb.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=3&products_id=429


----------



## MrsHamstra

And ya know I can just picture your hubby saying this to you "well all my guy friends drinl beer and they have kids!"

My husband says that all the time! He loved his booze back in the day along with pot and look at him now he's paying for it OUT OF POCKET LITERALLY! TO FATHER A CHILD =(


----------



## Maddy40

Maddy40 said:


> Maddy40 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. I'm confused :) We have just recently started TTC. We had SA done a few years ago when my proactive doctor insisted DH have SA done at the same time as I had some gyno surgery "just in case you want to TTC in future". Great doc!
> 
> However because we weren't TTC at the time, the doc just gave us the results, said the numbers were "low" but he didn't really tell us anything else. Does anyone have any particular feeling about these numbers? Or can recommend a good website where I can research more?
> 
> Many thanks in advance :)
> 
> Count 65 million/ml
> Viscosity abnormal (high) pH 8
> 
> Motile 46 million/ml
> Motility 70% (34% rapid, 10 % medium, 26% slow, 30% static)
> Morphology
> Normal 6%, Abnormal 95% (Slight amorph 16%, abnormal 79%)
> 
> 
> Got new test results today. Good news was an increase in numbers & quality but still at the low end of normal under Australian standards. The bad news was significant agglutination was noted & it's not clear what type of immunology response is causing this. The test notes the level detected greatly reduces fertility :cry: Doc said they will repeat the test in 1 week and then take a closer look at any further diagnostics they need to do...Click to expand...


Third (more detailed) tests came back last week. After washing, DH's sample came back with only 10% motility. We are now starting IUI this month.


----------



## tryn4

I need help. just got the results back from hubby SA. I'm really upset. 
volume: normal
count: normal (32)
MOTILITY: TERRIBLE
rapid progression 16%
slow 4%
non progressive 23%
immotile 57%
and his viability is 49% just under normal. 
Is there any hope for us? I don't have any issues myself. 4 children from previous relationship. I'm freaking out cuz I'm reading there is nothing you can do for immotile sperm


----------



## Maddy40

tryn4 said:


> I need help. just got the results back from hubby SA. I'm really upset.
> volume: normal
> count: normal (32)
> MOTILITY: TERRIBLE
> rapid progression 16%
> slow 4%
> non progressive 23%
> immotile 57%
> and his viability is 49% just under normal.
> Is there any hope for us? I don't have any issues myself. 4 children from previous relationship. I'm freaking out cuz I'm reading there is nothing you can do for immotile sperm

Hi Tryn, our motility is 10% and we are doing IUI for that reason. Even with that count we have had one natural BFP that ended in MC, so all is not lost. Are you seeing a Fertility Specialist that can advise you?


----------



## tryn4

Well in 6 years and 5 years of not using protection I never got one bfp. We won't ever be able to afford ivf/iui/icsi type treatments unfortunately. The Dr referred him to a urologist. I'm just overwhelmingly sad.


----------



## Maddy40

tryn4 said:


> Well in 6 years and 5 years of not using protection I never got one bfp. We won't ever be able to afford ivf/iui/icsi type treatments unfortunately. The Dr referred him to a urologist. I'm just overwhelmingly sad.

I'm so sorry...have you tried some of the try-at-home suggestions like Softcups (to keep the sperm high up in the right area after sex) and Preseed (Sperm friendly lubricant to help them swim up easier)? I do know the financial difficulties well - at this point we could not afford IVF even if it was offered, so we basically have 3 IUI sessions and then we're done, unless something changes :cry:


----------



## tryn4

Haven't tried either of those yet. Since we literally just found out, my hubby was in no mood to bd last night which was my 1dpo. I don't even kno what to say to him. Right now he hasn't said a word to me since the news. He just Hung out with my kids then came to bed and went right to sleep. I need to research more options. There is no way absolutly none that we can do expensive treatments and from what I have read there isn't much to treat immotiliy. Frustrating!


----------



## Briss

try asking Rich on https://www.fertilichat.com/forumdisplay.php?13-Male-Infertility he is a sperm guru and really helpful. Although it may take a few weeks for him to respond but he always provides a very comprehensive answer.


----------



## tryn4

Thank you I surely will!


----------



## lisap2008

MrsHamstra said:


> I can't seem to find any threads about men taking clomid!
> So here goes
> I ovulate on my own now and some what on time got it to CD22 thanks to acupuncture HOWEVER its time to do something about my husbands low sperm count 6mil. Motility, morphology, everything is excellent all but count.
> In aug my OB filled me a prescription of 150MG for 5 days that 750MG total!! I don't need it but thought now to give clomid to my husband to boost his count. His co worker took clomid to get his wife pregnant and his count was 6mil also after 30 days of just clomid it went up to 12mil and then he started taking testosterone pills from GNC and in 2 weeks his count spiked again.
> 
> My question is how many 25MG a day should my husband take? Should he take 25MG for 30 days or 25MG for 6 days every month?

Clomid works if his testosterone is low ,but it can take months to see a good improvement so he would need to take 25 mg for months then go in for a SA and see if there is any improvement .also keep in mind that there can be serious side effects with the clomid so its best that he gets his own prescription verses taking yours so a doctor can monitor his results.

the only time we conceived in the past 3 years was when my husband had taken HCG shots which also increases testosterone natually and increases sperm count. my husband has been on the HCG again for a month now so thats giving me hope.

from what I read anything that increases testosterone natually will also increase sperm production , straight testosterone is not a good idea though because it makes his body stop producing his own and also stop sperm production this does not happen over night but over months of taking it.

A great natural treament to have him try is Maca it balances the hormones and increases sperm count and motility.


----------



## lisap2008

tryn4 said:


> I need help. just got the results back from hubby SA. I'm really upset.
> volume: normal
> count: normal (32)
> MOTILITY: TERRIBLE
> rapid progression 16%
> slow 4%
> non progressive 23%
> immotile 57%
> and his viability is 49% just under normal.
> Is there any hope for us? I don't have any issues myself. 4 children from previous relationship. I'm freaking out cuz I'm reading there is nothing you can do for immotile sperm

How long did he abstain before his SA?.
for some men the motility will drop after abstaining for too long , also too much heat down there slows them down. also keep in mind that once sperm hit the cold air they start to die especially if the sample was let to sit for more then 30 min .
I believe motility can be improved also with supplements here is a link for one https://www.fairhavenhealth.com/motilityboost.html


----------



## tryn4

lisap2008 said:


> tryn4 said:
> 
> 
> I need help. just got the results back from hubby SA. I'm really upset.
> volume: normal
> count: normal (32)
> MOTILITY: TERRIBLE
> rapid progression 16%
> slow 4%
> non progressive 23%
> immotile 57%
> and his viability is 49% just under normal.
> Is there any hope for us? I don't have any issues myself. 4 children from previous relationship. I'm freaking out cuz I'm reading there is nothing you can do for immotile sperm
> 
> How long did he abstain before his SA?.
> for some men the motility will drop after abstaining for too long , also too much heat down there slows them down. also keep in mind that once sperm hit the cold air they start to die especially if the sample was let to sit for more then 30 min .
> I believe motility can be improved also with supplements here is a link for one https://www.fairhavenhealth.com/motilityboost.htmlClick to expand...

ooh thank u! I have him on zinc since this month, cause I read up on it an figured it couldn't hurt. He abstained like 6 days. We bd the Tuesday, then af came Wednesday, then he did the SA following Monday. I told him we should increase sex but we both work full-time, sometimes he is tired n lazy too. I just feel like I'm the only one making a real effort, and this will just discourage him more.


----------



## Briss

lisap2008 said:


> MrsHamstra said:
> 
> 
> I can't seem to find any threads about men taking clomid!
> So here goes
> I ovulate on my own now and some what on time got it to CD22 thanks to acupuncture HOWEVER its time to do something about my husbands low sperm count 6mil. Motility, morphology, everything is excellent all but count.
> In aug my OB filled me a prescription of 150MG for 5 days that 750MG total!! I don't need it but thought now to give clomid to my husband to boost his count. His co worker took clomid to get his wife pregnant and his count was 6mil also after 30 days of just clomid it went up to 12mil and then he started taking testosterone pills from GNC and in 2 weeks his count spiked again.
> 
> My question is how many 25MG a day should my husband take? Should he take 25MG for 30 days or 25MG for 6 days every month?
> 
> Clomid works if his testosterone is low ,but it can take months to see a good improvement so he would need to take 25 mg for months then go in for a SA and see if there is any improvement .also keep in mind that there can be serious side effects with the clomid so its best that he gets his own prescription verses taking yours so a doctor can monitor his results.
> 
> the only time we conceived in the past 3 years was when my husband had taken HCG shots which also increases testosterone natually and increases sperm count. my husband has been on the HCG again for a month now so thats giving me hope.
> 
> from what I read anything that increases testosterone natually will also increase sperm production , straight testosterone is not a good idea though because it makes his body stop producing his own and also stop sperm production this does not happen over night but over months of taking it.
> 
> A great natural treament to have him try is Maca it balances the hormones and increases sperm count and motility.Click to expand...

I completely agree with that. apart from maca we are also using HornyGoat and Tribulis I am told they have the same effect on T levels


----------



## lisap2008

tryn4 said:


> lisap2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tryn4 said:
> 
> 
> I need help. just got the results back from hubby SA. I'm really upset.
> volume: normal
> count: normal (32)
> MOTILITY: TERRIBLE
> rapid progression 16%
> slow 4%
> non progressive 23%
> immotile 57%
> and his viability is 49% just under normal.
> Is there any hope for us? I don't have any issues myself. 4 children from previous relationship. I'm freaking out cuz I'm reading there is nothing you can do for immotile sperm
> 
> How long did he abstain before his SA?.
> for some men the motility will drop after abstaining for too long , also too much heat down there slows them down. also keep in mind that once sperm hit the cold air they start to die especially if the sample was let to sit for more then 30 min .
> I believe motility can be improved also with supplements here is a link for one https://www.fairhavenhealth.com/motilityboost.htmlClick to expand...
> 
> ooh thank u! I have him on zinc since this month, cause I read up on it an figured it couldn't hurt. He abstained like 6 days. We bd the Tuesday, then af came Wednesday, then he did the SA following Monday. I told him we should increase sex but we both work full-time, sometimes he is tired n lazy too. I just feel like I'm the only one making a real effort, and this will just discourage him more.Click to expand...

Studys have shown that over 5 days of abstinance causes the sperm quality and motility to be lower so you might have him only abstain for a max of 3 days for his next SA I bet the motility will be higher.


----------



## vkv

Hi,

I am new to this forum and am in desperate need for some help and advice. DH and I started TTC in July 2011, after 1 year of trying we sought medical help and it turns out that DH's has extremely low sperm count and that we need to try ICSI in order to conceive.

We finally got our heads around that, when after further tests on DH we have been told that he has a testicular tumour. All blood and further testing show that it is most likely benign however they would like to remove the testicle to avoid any risks.

We are devasted. Not really sure where to go from here. We would like a second opinion but don't know where to turn. We live in London so would preferably like to see a private Urologist in London. Do any of you ladies have any recommendations? Have any of you and your partners experienced this?

Any help, support and advice that you give will be most appreciated as we are completely distraught and scared.

Thankyou.x


----------



## Briss

so sorry about your DH. the good news is that it is most likely benign. have you considered freezing his sperm or going for IVF before the surgery? second opinion is a good idea. We also live in London but unfortunately I cant recommend a urologist. My Dh was referred to a urologist by the NHS but he still did not get round to going there


----------



## lisap2008

vkv said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum and am in desperate need for some help and advice. DH and I started TTC in July 2011, after 1 year of trying we sought medical help and it turns out that DH's has extremely low sperm count and that we need to try ICSI in order to conceive.
> 
> We finally got our heads around that, when after further tests on DH we have been told that he has a testicular tumour. All blood and further testing show that it is most likely benign however they would like to remove the testicle to avoid any risks.
> 
> We are devasted. Not really sure where to go from here. We would like a second opinion but don't know where to turn. We live in London so would preferably like to see a private Urologist in London. Do any of you ladies have any recommendations? Have any of you and your partners experienced this?
> 
> Any help, support and advice that you give will be most appreciated as we are completely distraught and scared.
> 
> Thankyou.x

I would get him in for that surgery to remove the testical the tumor is in ASAP ,the other testicle will take over the sperm production and will still produce enough sperm for your ICSI .


----------



## vkv

Thanks for the support ladies. He is getting the testicle removed in just over 1 weeks time. We are getting some samples frozen in the mean time. I just can't wait until the tumour has been removed, just need him to be safe.

We also a little worried about losing some sperm as I know some don't survive the freezing process. Also worried about how his remaining testicle will function, I hope it improves, we have been told there is a small possibility of this. Fingers crossed we have a good end to what has been a terrible year.x


----------



## lisap2008

vkv said:


> Thanks for the support ladies. He is getting the testicle removed in just over 1 weeks time. We are getting some samples frozen in the mean time. I just can't wait until the tumour has been removed, just need him to be safe.
> 
> We also a little worried about losing some sperm as I know some don't survive the freezing process. Also worried about how his remaining testicle will function, I hope it improves, we have been told there is a small possibility of this. Fingers crossed we have a good end to what has been a terrible year.x

I am glad your being proactive and getting the surgery done ,his health is most important. from what I read testical tumors do lower the sperm count so hopefully his count rises after the surgery. and with the frozen sperm you can start ICSI sooner. :hugs:


----------



## tryn4

Just want to send my love n thoughts to vkv. Sometimes my own issues seem so "end of the universe" that you lose sight of others who have greater issues. Reading stories like yours really does help me count my blessings. I have a great feeling everything will work out. Take care from my family to yours x


----------



## Layddually

I joined this site only to reply to this thread. 
About 1 yr ago wife and I decided to have another child. I thought my count would be low and it was below 500,000. Dr said no way unless we do invitro. I did hrs upon hrs of research for my self to see what makes the body produce sperm. I'm not going to go into all the details. We now have a health 2 month old girl with out invitro or what ever the other process is. So my findings where that the fsh hormone makes the body produce sperm so I ordered my own blood work thru privatemdlabs
turns out my fsh was rock bottom. Now how do I raise that I thought more and more research lead me to HMG. Human menopausal gonadotropin, HMG is seen by the male body as FSH. So I ordered HMG from a web site in china because none of the dr would listen to me. I injected 75iu 3 times a week into the belly fat for a month and a half. I went to get count done again it was 2,000,000. On my way home from dr wife sent me a pic of a positive preg test. 
Hope this info helps at least one of you. Good luck.


----------



## Briss

Layddually, that's very inspiring to know that your wife got pregnant with just 2 mil sperm count, most docs tell me it's very unlikely almost impossible


----------



## foquita

briss, whenever I see that you're the last person to have posted in this thread I wish that it's you posting to announce your pregnancy and get excited :haha:


----------



## Briss

foquita, thank you for thinking of me, at the moment I am just feeling very low, AF is definitely on its way, another failed cycle. I am wandering if it's ever going to be my turn. I've tried pretty much everything including chinese medicine for the last 3 months but it's not getting us anywhere. I am afraid it looks like IVF is our only option. I hate the idea so much.


----------



## foquita

I'm sorry you're feeling low :hugs: would you get NHS funding for IVF or would you be going private? I hate(d) the idea of it so much too and was really against it when we first went on the waiting list but over time I have come round to the idea of it and got over my initial reservations. seeing someone I'm close to on this forum go through it made it more positive for me I think. maybe the first stage is to accept it as a serious option now that you have tried everything else, then deal with all your doubts/fears/worries about it and you may come round to the idea?


----------



## Briss

Last time we spoke to our FS, we were not eligible for funding cos of my high FSH, I am hoping it's got down since then so after my DH repeats him test (end of Feb) we will try again. and if his numbers improved we may be eligible to start with IUI rather than going straight for IVF. 

I have two main reservations: i) ovarian stimulation was linked to increased risk of ovarian cancer (which is in my family) I am looking into natural cycle IVF without the meds/stimulation and ii) IVF is still very new and we know so little about people born this way. the first person born that way is about my age, basically we have no idea what we dealing with. It's the unknown of it all that I am not comfortable with.

Having said that, when faced with a choice of having an IVF child and no child at all - the choice is quite clear. I just need to make sure that this is in fact my choices and I am not rushing into it. rushing is a funny word after 2-3 years of TTC really and yet I still cant make this decision


----------



## tessjs

sorry Briss things aren't going well..Just got through my fertile time and it was struggle..things were different for me this time.really odd ...so I am not happy or confident things will happen...Going to my FS appointment on 20/2 just want to get the ball rolling...I am accepting that IVF will be my only option...I just got to get on with it,...


----------



## melly2

I wanted to quickly reply to this, because my husband had testicular cancer and had a testicle removed. His urologist failed to mention that he should freeze his sperm. Now, two years later, at 37 years old, we're trying to conceive and only now found out that his sperm count is extremely low. Even though he is healthy with one testicle, there appears to have been long term affects. If your man has cancer DO the following 1) get a second opinion 2) FREEZE THE SPERM!!!!

Now that we have this news, we're pretty much giving up on the TTC thing, we just decided to not stress about it and have fun traveling the world and being each other's company!


----------



## Briss

melly, I am very sorry about your DH. did you consider IVF? even if your DH's sperm count is low for natural conception you can still have a chance with IVF


----------



## Briss

tessjs, how was your FS appointment?


----------



## PinkPeony

Hey ladies - looks like I'm with you Tessjs... I just spoke to my doc this morning and I'm going to meet with her on the 20th with DH and talk about the big I-V-Effffff. I feel exactly like you Tess... Big part of me can't believe it's come to this but I just really don't see how it's going to happen otherwise. I think my biggest fear about the whole thing is how I'm going to deal with it if it doesn't work...


----------



## sailorgirl20

so its been a little over a year since my hubbys last SA, but i called the specialist as we have a new dr and he is mailing me his results, i have never actually seen the numbers as he at the time didnt want us to worry to much as he said it was low so i am hoping once i get the test results mind u it was from a while ago i can mark it down and see just how bad it is! i am over joyed he decided we could have it


----------



## Briss

I am also trying to get my hubby's results, he's been on tonnes of supps and off beer for some time, so hoping we could see some improvement


----------



## melly2

Briss said:


> I am also trying to get my hubby's results, he's been on tonnes of supps and off beer for some time, so hoping we could see some improvement

Please share whatever you learn...I'm hoping my husband's improves soon.


----------



## ikmju4

Got my BFP 6th month on clomid and partner with 2%morphology :) so happy hope it sticks


----------



## melly2

ikmju4 said:


> Got my BFP 6th month on clomid and partner with 2%morphology :) so happy hope it sticks

Congratulations!! Was this natural or with IVF? That's such great news!


----------



## dreaminghopin

Congrats.. Always luv seeing bfp announcements on this thread xxx


----------



## Melanieanne77

Hope you'll all let me lurk on here :)

My partner has 'low everything - except they swim the right way' after having chemo as a teenager and is currently waiting to do a second sample. 

Am currently reading up on everything on here to do with male factor, ICSI/IVF and what this all means.

We were pregnant this thyme last year (naturally) with twins but I had an early miscarriage at 6 and 9 weeks and then nothing since.

Just wanted to stop by and say hi and that seeing the BFPs in this area are very encouraging.

Best wishes,
Melanie


----------



## wellsk

Hi all, wondering if I could join in too?
DH has Teratozoospermia, he has a good count and good movers. However Abnormal Morphology is 99% :nope:
We spoke to a private fertility specialist who suggested that she had seen couples concieve naturally with odds like we have, however it doesn't mean it happens for everyone this way!

We have been TTC for 16 cycles and had a suspected Chemical in December.


----------



## sailorgirl20

ok i finally got my husbands results ;
sperm concentration;0.1
%vigorously active; 60
%sluggish;20
%non-motlie; 20
seman ph; 8.5
volume;3.00
total sperm number; 0.3


----------



## ikmju4

My bfp was natural :) was on 5th month of clomid and only bd'ed twice ov week as my hubby has gone away with raf so wasn't the best time. Well here we are I'm now pregnant hope it sticks xx


----------



## melly2

ikmju4 said:


> My bfp was natural :) was on 5th month of clomid and only bd'ed twice ov week as my hubby has gone away with raf so wasn't the best time. Well here we are I'm now pregnant hope it sticks xx

You give me hope, however, I'm also getting old, so even more going against us. I'm hoping that all the vitamins and supplements that my husband is on, will help!


----------



## Regalpeas

Ikmju4 congrats!


----------



## baby25102011

Hiya ladies ... newbie here! :wave:

Me and OH have been TTC for 17 months now.

We've had two SA done in the past few months and 3 about 3 years ago.

The one we picked up last week has left me gobbsmacked!! In a good way, I think:

Sperm Concentration: 22 (M/ml)
Morph: 6%
Excellent progression: 36%
Sluggish: 17%
Non prog: 11%
Non motile: 36%

pH: 81 -seems a little high to me, but all his pH's are around this.
Agglutination: 10%
Round cells (Mml) 10%

Anti sperm antibodies ...

IgG 95%
IgA 10%

Other than this test his highest has been 14 (M/ml) so that £50 on vitamins must have done something right? :haha:
So I'm made up his count is so high - for him.

Comments on the form say " All parameters within normal rnges except raised levels of IgG ASAB's.

So if my OH sperm are now considered 'normal' within all ranges why am I still not pregnant ... ? :shrug:

I've looked into the anti bodies a tiny bit and it seems if you're gona have a problem with one of them it better to have it with IgG than IgA ...


Anyone have any advice or input or own experience?


Thanks for reading :flower:


----------



## baby25102011

I forgot to add that he got given a MOLILITY INDEX number of 11.66 but google doen;t seen to give me any answers about what this really means.

:flower:


----------



## baby25102011

PinkPeony said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> they just wanted me in and out pinkpeony, my OH asked if there was anything he could do to improve the quality and quantity and she just said no, not at all :wacko: we haven't even been offered a repeat SA or anything. we're on the waiting list for ICSI and it's two years long so it'll be summer 2014 but i am really hoping i do fall pregnant before then. they have been really negative (saying it is unlikely and stressing that i shouldn't get my hopes up because the chances are slim!) about our chances of a natural conception but after looking online and speaking to people here that is really not the case! also my OH has got someone pregnant before so surely he can do it again :haha:
> 
> what were your OH's numbers? :)
> 
> scerena your results are always so encouraging to me! I'm really looking forward to hearing about the next SA :)
> 
> Ugh. That's an awful way to be treated when dealing with something so emotional. :( At least you're on the list though and it's funded. We'd have to pay out of pocket. Hopefully you won't need it anyway!!
> 
> Our numbers were - 17mill count, 42% motility, 24% progressive motility (that's the important one), 15% morph. I picture a bunch of guys swimming around in circles. :spermy:Click to expand...

What's the difference between motility and progressive motility?

:flower:


----------



## wellsk

motility is just when they're moving... whereas progressive motility means that they're moving forward (i.e. moving towards the egg)


----------



## baby25102011

wellsk said:


> motility is just when they're moving... whereas progressive motility means that they're moving forward (i.e. moving towards the egg)

Would that come on the results form .. ?
My OH are on the previous page can I tell from those which is progressive?

:flower:


----------



## PinkPeony

baby25102011 said:


> wellsk said:
> 
> 
> motility is just when they're moving... whereas progressive motility means that they're moving forward (i.e. moving towards the egg)
> 
> Would that come on the results form .. ?
> My OH are on the previous page can I tell from those which is progressive?
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...

I've noticed from reading BnB that different places use different lingo. I can't remember what the different terms are that I've seen but they seem to get the point across. What's his breakdown?


----------



## goldfishy

Hi ladies

We've been ttc for 21 months and nothing....I've yet to even see a bfp. Very depressing... I work in london and it seems like everyone is preggers except me! I hate those "baby on board" badges!! 

Ok so rant over. Dh has had 2 sperm tests. 

July 2012 - abstained for 48 hrs
Vol 1.30 ml
Count 6m
Motility 60%
Progression good
Morph 6%

Sep 2012 - abstained 4 days and been taking zinc since last test
Vol 1.8ml
Count 19m
Motility 47%
Progression fair
Morph 4%

My blood tests fine. We've not had any further tests and planning on going back to gp in june. I'm 33 soon and dh 36. So far using cbfm and bding every other day. Really not feeling like I will get a natural bfp but need to bide my time until june!


----------



## baby25102011

goldfishy said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> We've been ttc for 21 months and nothing....I've yet to even see a bfp. Very depressing... I work in london and it seems like everyone is preggers except me! I hate those "baby on board" badges!!
> 
> Ok so rant over. Dh has had 2 sperm tests.
> 
> July 2012 - abstained for 48 hrs
> Vol 1.30 ml
> Count 6m
> Motility 60%
> Progression good
> Morph 6%
> 
> Sep 2012 - abstained 4 days and been taking zinc since last test
> Vol 1.8ml
> Count 19m
> Motility 47%
> Progression fair
> Morph 4%
> 
> My blood tests fine. We've not had any further tests and planning on going back to gp in june. I'm 33 soon and dh 36. So far using cbfm and bding every other day. Really not feeling like I will get a natural bfp but need to bide my time until june!


Your OH's have been similar to my OH's ...

Your, or should I say his motility seems good!
His volume seems low ... ? I'm not sure what is classed as normal but it looks as though it's a little low.

His second count is just under the lower end of normal at 19.

These were a while ago though, has he had one since?

I would too HATE those badges if I were in London!

:flower:


----------



## baby25102011

PinkPeony said:


> baby25102011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wellsk said:
> 
> 
> motility is just when they're moving... whereas progressive motility means that they're moving forward (i.e. moving towards the egg)
> 
> Would that come on the results form .. ?
> My OH are on the previous page can I tell from those which is progressive?
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I've noticed from reading BnB that different places use different lingo. I can't remember what the different terms are that I've seen but they seem to get the point across. What's his breakdown?Click to expand...

This is his latest, would it be 36%?
He's had 5 altogether but three were done before IVF a few years ago.

The one we picked up last week has left me gobbsmacked!! In a good way, I think:

Sperm Concentration: 22 (M/ml)
Morph: 6%
Excellent progression: 36%
Sluggish: 17%
Non prog: 11%
Non motile: 36%

pH: 81 -seems a little high to me, but all his pH's are around this.
Agglutination: 10%
Round cells (Mml) 10%

Anti sperm antibodies ...

IgG 95%
IgA 10%


----------



## goldfishy

baby25102011 said:


> goldfishy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> We've been ttc for 21 months and nothing....I've yet to even see a bfp. Very depressing... I work in london and it seems like everyone is preggers except me! I hate those "baby on board" badges!!
> 
> Ok so rant over. Dh has had 2 sperm tests.
> 
> July 2012 - abstained for 48 hrs
> Vol 1.30 ml
> Count 6m
> Motility 60%
> Progression good
> Morph 6%
> 
> Sep 2012 - abstained 4 days and been taking zinc since last test
> Vol 1.8ml
> Count 19m
> Motility 47%
> Progression fair
> Morph 4%
> 
> My blood tests fine. We've not had any further tests and planning on going back to gp in june. I'm 33 soon and dh 36. So far using cbfm and bding every other day. Really not feeling like I will get a natural bfp but need to bide my time until june!
> 
> 
> Your OH's have been similar to my OH's ...
> 
> Your, or should I say his motility seems good!
> His volume seems low ... ? I'm not sure what is classed as normal but it looks as though it's a little low.
> 
> His second count is just under the lower end of normal at 19.
> 
> These were a while ago though, has he had one since?
> 
> I would too HATE those badges if I were in London!
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks for replying. 

Never really thought about the volume before and can we even do anything about this? 
He hasn't been for any more tests. We just thought we'd try for 2 years and then seek aid. I have wanted to start fertility treatment sooner but dh wants it to be natural. 

Did you manage to have natural bfp with your first?


----------



## baby25102011

_Thanks for replying. 

Never really thought about the volume before and can we even do anything about this? 
He hasn't been for any more tests. We just thought we'd try for 2 years and then seek aid. I have wanted to start fertility treatment sooner but dh wants it to be natural. 

Did you manage to have natural bfp with your first?_

I'm not sure as I've never looked in to it, but I am sure there are loads of suggestions and supplements out there :)

I did manage a natural bfp after 16 months but I had a mc at 7 weeks, our daughter was IVF 9 months after the mc - she was put back in on my due date for the mc baby. Like she was meant to be :)

:flower:


----------



## tryn4

My husband's volume is low as well..Ideally they want over 2 ml's. My husband is convinced this has to do with why we havent concieved yet, however doesnt it just take 1???????????? I am also feeling that real frustration. This just seems so unfair, everyone including celebs are pregs and it's all around me driving me mental.


----------



## goldfishy

It is really frustrating and hard not to feel defeated. We are still ttc our first and the fact I haven't even had a whiff of a bfp makes me wonder if it will ever happen. 

Re volume, I've read the actual motile sperm count is volume x sperm count x motility so for our second S.A., this would be 16m vs 1st S.A. of 4.7m. I suppose the improvement makes iui an option?


----------



## 291

Hubbys count is 14 million, and motility 5% progressive 15% non-progressive, Immotility 85%
Volume 2.6ml
Appearance is normal
Viscosity is abnormal- increased


Analysis was 2h 20 min after collection (by the lab).


----------



## Mikihob

I have PCOS and my hubby's three SA's have all come back with zero sperm. He has two daughters already, why would he have zero now?? We are getting a fourth SA done mid May and if it's still zero, then fly to Seattle reproductive to have a biopsy or aspiration done. It's scary that he has to go through an operation and we are afraid that we will never be pregnant and have our children. My husband and I have agreed that we will use donor sperm if it's absolutely possible. We will fight until the death, so to speak, to be able to use his sperm. 

It's so frustrating and some days all I want to do it stay in bed and not have to face the world. It hurts to see so many people pregnant or with newborns. Why is it so hard for some of us!! :cry:


----------



## tryn4

Oh man, I am so praying for both of you. Fx..thank you for making me realize I should be a little more patient. X


----------



## ababytogether

Hi everyone

Been TTC for 2 years after dh hada Vr

Can't remember is actual test but the important ones last April as we kind of have up were

36% motility
4% morph
6.3 million count

Not the greatest at all

Been referred for IUI

Dh is back on fertilaid and Wellman should he take both?

And I'm on pregnacare


----------



## oceanbreeze

Hi all! 

Been trying to conceive a year next month and just got SA results back. I have been told that the morphology is the issue by one doc and the other says that since everything else is normal not to worry. If anyone has any input, please let me know what you think or if you have dealt with this before. Thanks!

Volume:3.0
Motility:77%
Total: 85 million
Morphology (strict): 1% :(


----------



## melly2

oceanbreeze said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Been trying to conceive a year next month and just got SA results back. I have been told that the morphology is the issue by one doc and the other says that since everything else is normal not to worry. If anyone has any input, please let me know what you think or if you have dealt with this before. Thanks!
> 
> Volume:3.0
> Motility:77%
> Total: 85 million
> Morphology (strict): 1% :(

Though the Morph is low, because of the high count, it's doable. Basically, it means you have 85,000 sperm that are healthy out of that 85 million. Get him on some FertilAid for men, and that should help substantially in a few months.


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

My husband and I have been TTC # 2 for 14 months. Last month he had his first SA done and we were told the count was good (but didn't get specific numbers), he had 44% motility but 0% normal morphology :( The Dr suggested lifestyle changes, namely exercising more and cutting out alcohol but he is already pretty healthy and we don't drink a lot (just at weekend and not huge quantities). He has had a tooth infection on and off for years so he finally went to the dentist after getting the SA results and is getting surgery for it tomorrow followed by a course of antibiotics. Our Dr (who is a GP not a FS) also suggested that if his body is fighting infections etc that could be the cause of the 100% abnormal sperm....OH is also convinced of this so is sure once his infection gets sorted we'll be fine.....

Has anyone ever heard of/ experienced anything similar? I've tried to do research on morphology but there doesn't seem to be much out there. Our next appt with our Dr is in 3 months and obviously if we still aren't pregnant (which is unlikely especially since any changes will take at least 72 days) he will go for his 2nd SA and then I guess we will go from there. Just looking for any advice/ suggestions anyone has or if they have managed to increase morphology. I know it only takes 1 so I'm trying to stay positive and enjoy the break from TTC this month!!!

(He currently takes multi-vitamins, Vitamin D and Omega 3's anyway but that's just for his general health and not related to the results of the SA)


----------



## melly2

WhiteOrchid24 said:


> My husband and I have been TTC # 2 for 14 months. Last month he had his first SA done and we were told the count was good (but didn't get specific numbers), he had 44% motility but 0% normal morphology :( The Dr suggested lifestyle changes, namely exercising more and cutting out alcohol but he is already pretty healthy and we don't drink a lot (just at weekend and not huge quantities). He has had a tooth infection on and off for years so he finally went to the dentist after getting the SA results and is getting surgery for it tomorrow followed by a course of antibiotics. Our Dr (who is a GP not a FS) also suggested that if his body is fighting infections etc that could be the cause of the 100% abnormal sperm....OH is also convinced of this so is sure once his infection gets sorted we'll be fine.....
> 
> Has anyone ever heard of/ experienced anything similar? I've tried to do research on morphology but there doesn't seem to be much out there. Our next appt with our Dr is in 3 months and obviously if we still aren't pregnant (which is unlikely especially since any changes will take at least 72 days) he will go for his 2nd SA and then I guess we will go from there. Just looking for any advice/ suggestions anyone has or if they have managed to increase morphology. I know it only takes 1 so I'm trying to stay positive and enjoy the break from TTC this month!!!
> 
> (He currently takes multi-vitamins, Vitamin D and Omega 3's anyway but that's just for his general health and not related to the results of the SA)


Hello,

I would highly recommend Ubiquol (a form of C0q10) for him; it has helped my husband. Also, you may want to try FertilAid for men. My husband has been taking this, and starting to see improvements just after two months. This is by no means hopeless, but will probably take a few months to get back on track, since it takes that long to get those spermies back to healthy.


----------



## wellsk

Hi there whiteorchid :hi:
I'm in a similar position to you, been TTC for 17 cycles and recently found out that my DH has 1% normal morphology, but good count and motility.We have been told that it's likely IVF/ICSI (and in some cases IUI, although this is disputed) are probably our only options.

I've heard good things about Zinc supplements and COQ-10 supplements to increase sperm quality and quantity. :thumbup:

Does your DH take any meds? My DH is epileptic and takes Sodium Valporate, and this known to cause fertility problems in men. 

Good luck! :)


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

wellsk said:


> Hi there whiteorchid :hi:
> I'm in a similar position to you, been TTC for 17 cycles and recently found out that my DH has 1% normal morphology, but good count and motility.We have been told that it's likely IVF/ICSI (and in some cases IUI, although this is disputed) are probably our only options.
> 
> I've heard good things about Zinc supplements and COQ-10 supplements to increase sperm quality and quantity. :thumbup:
> 
> Does your DH take any meds? My DH is epileptic and takes Sodium Valporate, and this known to cause fertility problems in men.
> 
> Good luck! :)

Hello and thank you for replying :) :hi:

That's good to know - I have read about Zinc and COQ-10 so might just buy him some of those. He's a little hesitant just now cause of all the multi-vitamins etc he takes but I think really he just wants to wait and see how he feels after having the surgery on his mouth...... Difficult as I don't want to pressure him into things and certainly don't want to stress him out. He isn't on any other meds... he is pretty healthy (other than the tooth infection) but I would say a bit run down just down and definitely gets stressed a lot which I know doesn't help.....

I think what's hard for me is knowing we have conceived naturally before so I don't know if we were just lucky then or if things have just got worse in the last 4 years but I'm hoping they can improve again. 

Are you going down the IVF/ICSI route or are you hoping to try a bit longer? :hugs:


----------



## wellsk

Is there anything that has changed in his life in the past four years that may have reduced his health maybe?
I definitely think the everything your doctor has recommended sounds like a good idea, hopefully it'll improve once he's had the dental work :hugs:

At the moment we're hoping to get on an IVF trial which with been in contact with since March. We're just waiting to hear about about some SA results (which are back in a couple of days) to see if they are happy for us to be apart of it. Failing that, we'll be waiting until I'm 23 (the minimum age for IVF in our NHS PCT) to get on the waiting list (which to be fair is only 4 weeks long!) for IVF. So hopefully a BFP before the new year :)

Baby dust to you, I hope that once everything is sorted teeth and health wise you'll get your BFP :hugs:


----------



## LoveSunshine

Hello, just wanted to add to this thread :wave: we've been trying for 4 cycles, OH has low SC from an op he had as a child. I've only just started him on zinc and I am on a B vitamin complex and fish oil to try and balance my hormones.

If it doesn't happen for us in the next few months we will be going down the IVF route.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## baby25102011

Has anyone ever been told "Oh it may take over a year, more than 6 months, possibly round 5 years to conceive" etc, etc?

I recently asked a consultant "could we get pregnant naturally with those numbers?" - he said yes but how long?

I never thought until now to ask him exactly how long he thought it would take, oh course everyone's different etc, etc so give or take a few months but I would love to be told to aim for 2 years etc

x x x


----------



## wellsk

Hi baby251, I haven't been told a time frame like that. But I have been told that it may take longer for us to conceive than others. I've had conflicting advice really, one doctor has told me that it's unlikely we'll conceive without IVF/ICSI/IUI. While another told me that with my DH's morphology 'some people can/some can't, but it will take longer'.

I don't think they can put such a time frame on it, as it will more than likely give false hope to those who won't conceive in that time :shrug:


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Hi Baby 251, :hi:
My Dr told me that unfortunately since we have no control over our bodies reproductive cycles there is no way of knowing how long it could take and that since baby # 1 took us 5 months # 2 could take 1 year (past that already), 2 years or even 5 years! What it really comes down to is how long you want to keep trying naturally yourself or when you want help to intervene and try and make things possible. Perhaps not the best advice but I guess he was just trying to take the pressure of and say unfortunately sometimes things take a lot longer than we want, but I keep in mind all the time that "good things come to those who wait!". However long you want to wait is a completely personal choice and of course depends on your circumstances :) Hope it happens for you soon


----------



## Mikihob

Hi Baby251. 
I have heard that couples with no fertility issues range from 6-12 months before successfully conceiving. Yes, many couples do conceive earlier but the majority of pregnancies occur in this time frame. I haven't heard any actual time frames for those with fertility issues. I have heard speculation about 2 years or so but nothing else. I have never heard a doctor say that though, not to me anyway. I am sorry that you were given such news. It's scary to think that it would take five years. I know some women have waited that long and even longer...my heart goes out to those women. They are stronger than me. 

Try FertilAid for men and women. They are supplements that have the vitamins necessary for healthy sperm. I have my DH on loads of vitamins and then saw a comment about those and looked them up. They have great reviews for men and women. I have read women comment that they helped with regulating their ovulation.


----------



## Briss

Got my DH's SA results - trully depressing from 12 mil we got down to 2.8 and now even worse to 1 million :( despite all the vitamins and supplements...

1. Analysis 

volume: 2.3 ml 

No of sperm per ml of semen 1.0 10*6/ml 

% progressive motility: only occasional sperm seen in semen 

% total motility: N/A 

time from ejaculation to test: 25 min 

Viscosity: semimucoid 

Acidity: 8.4 

Nucleated cells not sperm: 2.6 

Esterase Test: <70 

MAR: N/A 

Abstinence: 3 days 

Vitality: not tested 

Comment: probable impaired fertility 

Semen Diagnostic Ref Values: N/A 

2. Separation test 

Method: full separation test 

Ejaculation to separation: 20 min 

Supernatant volume: 1.0 ml 

Supernatant cell count: no sperm seen in fst 

Progressive motility: N/A 

Total motility: N/A 

Comments: ICSI


----------



## goldfishy

Wow this is a really detailed analysis. I take it this was done privately? Our nhs results were rubbish. Apparently my dh sperm might be a contributing factor

I'm so sorry about the results. It's very disheartening when you're popping pills and hoping they work, only to see the results getting weaker. On the plus side they have recommended icsi so will you try to get the referral to a clinic?


----------



## Briss

Goldfishy, it was actually with NHS but our FS asked for sperm separation test (which they usually do not do)


----------



## melly2

Briss said:


> Got my DH's SA results - trully depressing from 12 mil we got down to 2.8 and now even worse to 1 million :( despite all the vitamins and supplements...
> 
> 1. Analysis
> 
> volume: 2.3 ml
> 
> No of sperm per ml of semen 1.0 10*6/ml
> 
> % progressive motility: only occasional sperm seen in semen
> 
> % total motility: N/A
> 
> time from ejaculation to test: 25 min
> 
> Viscosity: semimucoid
> 
> Acidity: 8.4
> 
> Nucleated cells not sperm: 2.6
> 
> Esterase Test: <70
> 
> MAR: N/A
> 
> Abstinence: 3 days
> 
> Vitality: not tested
> 
> Comment: probable impaired fertility
> 
> Semen Diagnostic Ref Values: N/A
> 
> 2. Separation test
> 
> Method: full separation test
> 
> Ejaculation to separation: 20 min
> 
> Supernatant volume: 1.0 ml
> 
> Supernatant cell count: no sperm seen in fst
> 
> Progressive motility: N/A
> 
> Total motility: N/A
> 
> Comments: ICSI

Oh no! Sorry, Briss. I know you've been trying hard. You mentioned, in another thread, that it could be his excessive running, which I tend to agree. Did you doctors provide any other reason?


----------



## Briss

FS blames it on alcohol so hopefully, it's improving now. this test was done on Feb, I will try to get my DH to repeat it privately next week so we could see whether his running had any effect because supposedly once he quitted beer his numbers were supposed to go up. if they did not that means he ruined it with running. I am actually beginning to think more positively about IUI/IVF, losing hope for natural conception


----------



## melly2

Briss said:


> FS blames it on alcohol so hopefully, it's improving now. this test was done on Feb, I will try to get my DH to repeat it privately next week so we could see whether his running had any effect because supposedly once he quitted beer his numbers were supposed to go up. if they did not that means he ruined it with running. I am actually beginning to think more positively about IUI/IVF, losing hope for natural conception

Did they test his hormones too, like testosterone? My husband is right on the border of low, which is part of his problem.


----------



## Briss

My DH is also on the low side but FS refused to prescribe him chlomid or HCG shots and would not refer him for any blood tests because she thinks he has no hormonal problem and that his issue is just too much toxins from alcohol.


----------



## melly2

Briss said:


> My DH is also on the low side but FS refused to prescribe him chlomid or HCG shots and would not refer him for any blood tests because she thinks he has no hormonal problem and that his issue is just too much toxins from alcohol.

Has he seen a urologist? From what you've mentioned previously, he doesn't drink that much. I had a friend who just got his wife pregnant, and this guy lives hard! He drinks like a fish, he smokes cigs likes it's going out of style, still smokes pot, did a fair share of hard drugs (may still do it, not sure), and he's 48 years old...and somehow this guy has a normal sperm count and got her pregnant. Based on my friends and other stories, I think it has less to do with hard living and more to do with genetic makeup (hormonal, obstructions, etc.).


----------



## Briss

she would not refer him to urologist! I also wonder how can she know that he has no hormonal issues. she said his first SA came at 12 mil so if he had issues he would get this much.


----------



## melly2

Briss said:


> she would not refer him to urologist! I also wonder how can she know that he has no hormonal issues. she said his first SA came at 12 mil so if he had issues he would get this much.

You and I are in the same boat, we're thinking about IVF as well. Our FS has told us that this is probably our only option, even with his improving sperm count, it's still nowhere near good enough. Along with the fact that I have very long, irregular cycles (currently on a 45 day cycle), it's making it very hard to get pregnant on even fewer cycles. We said that we will wait until December, because then my insurance changes and the IVF will be mostly covered by insurance. Though I'm still not too keen on the IVF, I think this may be the only hope. Ugh! :nope:


----------



## Briss

ladies, can anyone recommend a good urologist in London?

My Dh finally agreed to go privately and get checked by a urologist if I find a good reputable one. No idea how to find such specialist on-line, there is a lot of info and everyone seems to be good. a bit lost here. I am getting a little more hopeful that a urologist may find a reason (besides alcohol) for low sperm count but then whenever I check these clinics the only treatment they seem to offer is IVF etc, no one talks about medication like chlomid etc. it's like they all agree with my FS that if you have a low sperm count it wont get any better just go IVF :(


----------



## Briss

melly2 said:


> Briss said:
> 
> 
> she would not refer him to urologist! I also wonder how can she know that he has no hormonal issues. she said his first SA came at 12 mil so if he had issues he would get this much.
> 
> You and I are in the same boat, we're thinking about IVF as well. Our FS has told us that this is probably our only option, even with his improving sperm count, it's still nowhere near good enough. Along with the fact that I have very long, irregular cycles (currently on a 45 day cycle), it's making it very hard to get pregnant on even fewer cycles. We said that we will wait until December, because then my insurance changes and the IVF will be mostly covered by insurance. Though I'm still not too keen on the IVF, I think this may be the only hope. Ugh! :nope:Click to expand...

Does your FS think your DH's sperm count wont improve much? why not? My FS said that even with 1 mil and occasional motility natural conception is still possible (though unlikely)


----------



## PinkPeony

Briss said:


> ladies, can anyone recommend a good urologist in London?
> 
> My Dh finally agreed to go privately and get checked by a urologist if I find a good reputable one. No idea how to find such specialist on-line, there is a lot of info and everyone seems to be good. a bit lost here. I am getting a little more hopeful that a urologist may find a reason (besides alcohol) for low sperm count but then whenever I check these clinics the only treatment they seem to offer is IVF etc, no one talks about medication like chlomid etc. it's like they all agree with my FS that if you have a low sperm count it wont get any better just go IVF :(

That's great your DH is going to a urologist. Sorry I can't recommend one for you but my DH went a couple weeks ago to a urologist/male fertility clinic. They tested his blood and talked to him about lifestyle and vitamins and he's going back at the end of the month to get an ultrasound to check for varicocele. I think it's a bit odd your doc had ruled everything out except alcohol. He could very well have a varicocele or another anatomical problem or like you said a hormonal imbalance. All my docs including this male FS have said the studies around alcohol and male fertility are not very good or conclusive. He said the only thing they know for sure is heat. He said the worst thing you could do is a hot bath or hot tub. I'm finding my DH has been on vitamins for months and months now and not much change - i have a feeling it's likely a varicocele or some kind of a blockage in our case.


----------



## Briss

Pink, thanks. I thought varicocele is something you can see? it would be good to do bloods and a scan and generally for a specialist to look at his stuff. I have no idea what's normal if you know what I mean. one of his testis is higher than the other one: is this normal?


----------



## PinkPeony

No prob Briss! I think sometimes you can see the varicocele but not always? That's why they do a scan. I think things can get blocked in places too or there can be previous injuries... The doc actually had a feel around and said there was a lot of fluid on one side but wasn't overly concerned about it. I'm curious to see how the scan turns out. we're doing IVF in a couple months anyway though.
Oh - and it is normal for one to be lower. :)


----------



## tryn4

My husband had an ultrasound & the saw a small varicocele. They said it was so small it was unlikely to be the cause of fertility issues. My husband isn't convinced because he feels pain sometimes in his testicles, but his 4 SA's came back not too bad, not fantastic but viable.


----------



## Briss

I asked my DH but he says he does not feel any pain or discomfort, still it would be great if a urologist could look at him


----------



## PinkPeony

Yeah mine says he feels an ache sometimes. Our new FS said his SA's aren't so bad that we shouldn't have been able to conceive by now so she's classed me as "unexplained". :dohh:


----------



## Briss

Sorry Pink, "unexplained" does not really help but sometimes IVF can actually reveal the problem, a lady here had split IVF where the first lot was with ICSI and the second in petro dish so none of the second lot were fertilised: basically her DH's sperm was not able to penetrate the egg. another lady discovered that her egg did not shut after a sperm went in and allowed the second sperm to join in which apparently was the course for her recurrent miscarriages. but i think these complex cases are rare and in most cases of unexplained it's just age + luck + time


----------



## tryn4

Yes, my husband saw a urologist, and he said while his motility isn't the greatest, its viable, and there is nothing wrong with him. So the focus turned back on me, and they have as well classed me as "unexplained". Unless my husband's sperm cannot penetrate my eggs of steel, I doubt my egg has an issue closing since I have had 4 children. But then again maybe things change over time...I suppose it is possible.


----------



## PinkPeony

Frustrating isn't it? Hopefully nothing like that happens when we do the IVF. I'm taking massive amounts of coQ10 which is meant to be good for egg quality. I've also chatted with someone on here who said that they did half ICSI and let 1 egg fertilize normally in the dish. All the ICSI ones crumbled when they tried putting the sperm in and the IVF one worked. She's now pregnant. I'm stuck with ICSI no matter what so hope that's not my issue.


----------



## Briss

My DH repeated his SA a few days ago after not drinking beer for 3 months and taking some serious vitamins and we finally got SA results, not great but much better than last time. count moved up from 1 to 11 million but morphology is 2% which is very poor. Motility is good (last time it was non-existent). I am still very happy cos it's a really big improvement on last SA and it shows that we can actually do things to improve hubby's sperm, the bad news is that over the last 3 years it was never within norm so not sure if it ever will be&#8230; Also the comment says that he may have Teratozoospermia (poor morphology) which is apparently not treatable and IVF/ICSI is the only way. not sure yet where we go from here


Duration of abstinence [days] : 4

Time from ejaculation [mins] : 60

----------------------------------------------------------------

Macroscopic Examination

Volume [ml] : 2.6 : 1.5 or more

Appearance : Translucent : Normal

Liquefaction : Complete : Complete

Viscosity : Normal : Normal

pH : 8.0 : 7.2 or more

Debris : +

Agglutination : Not seen

----------------------------------------------------------------

Motility [% spermatozoa]

Total motility : 58 : 40 or more

Progressive : 44 : 32 or more

Non-progressive : 14

Immotile : 42

----------------------------------------------------------------

Vitality [% live] : >58 : 58 or more

----------------------------------------------------------------

Antisperm Antibodies[Less than 10 equal to non-specific binding]

MAR test for IgA [ % bound] : <10

MAR test for IgG [ % bound] : <10

----------------------------------------------------------------

Concentration 

Count [million/ml] : 11.0 : 15 or more

Total count [million] : 28.6 : 39 or more

----------------------------------------------------------------

Other Cells [million/ml]

Round cells : 1.9

Peroxidase positive cells : 0.8 : less than 1

Erythrocytes : Not seen

----------------------------------------------------------------

Morphology [ % ] Kruger strict criteria

Normal : 2 : 4 or more

Abnormal : 98

Head defects : 98

Midpiece defects : 31

Tail defects : 22

Excess residual cytoplasm : 3

Teratozoospermia index [TZI] : 1.57 : 1.5 or less


----------------------------------------------------------------

COMMENT: Debris noted. Reduced count. Increased abnormal forms

including tapered head defects and coiled tails. TZI 1.57.

Sperm are displaying sluggish progression.


----------



## Mikihob

Hi ladies...
I believe my husband has a varicocele. I read that if it's big enough to feel it should feel like a "bag of worms", I am assuming from enlarged veins pooled together...it's a creepy thought. I asked DH if he has pain in his testicles (didn't tell him why). He said sometimes he does from time to time but nothing to worry about. After his last SA he said his left testicle was hurting. Weird. I thought to myself it's time to see a urologist. They can do an ultrasound and check for that. It can be repaired and hopefully help. Two nights ago he said that after he had his nightly bathroom break his left testicle was hurting pretty bad. He then said, he felt down there and felt the "bag of worms". He said he had felt something like that before but didn't know what it was or that it wasn't normal until I said something. He had checked after I told him and he said he didn't feel it. We have a urology appt for Wed. May 29th. Hoping it's an easy and quick fix. I know that if the doc feels it, he might schedule an ultrasound and then decide if he should fix it. I am also going to ask about HCG. 

DH used to take testosterone injections because he has very low levels. HCG should help restore the testosterone level slightly and help sperm production. 

I will let you ladies know how it goes and what I find out. If anyone wants me to sneak in an extra questions or two let me know. :hugs: 

Good luck and loads of baby dust to us all!! 
:dust:


----------



## Brittbri

Hello!! My name is Brittany and me and DH have been ttc for 2 1/2 years now. We recently had an iui done last Saturday and am in my TWW. His counts for the iui was 5.5m prewash and 3.1m post wash. Motility was 44% and 48% immotile. I can't remember the rest. My RE has us both in LOTS of supplements to try and raise his sperm count. We plan to go through one more iui cycle with 100 mg of clomid if this one is a failure. Nice to meet you and good luck to you!!


----------



## goldfishy

Hi Brittany good luck for this cycle. I really hope you get your bfp!

X


----------



## Briss

Hi Brittany, can I ask you what supplements your DH is taking?


----------



## pvsmith12

Hi ladies, just wanted to start off with a bit about my little family of 2. I am 24, and DH is 22 (23 on June 5), we have been actively ttc since March 2010. I recently found out (after switching to a new ObGyn) that I have hypothyroidism and do not ovulate. We are hoping that since I am now taking Synthroid it helps straighten things out for me. 

Yesterday I had a Dr's appointment to get DH's SA results - along with papers to get a follicle count done next this week and a prescription to make AF come so he can get me on either Met, or clomid, or both (depending on follicle results).

Results: 
Count: 15.6 
Motility: 35%

*The Dr said he had to start eating walnuts - at least a handful (out of shell) every day. Research has shown that it helps. *

Is there anything that you ladies have gotten your DH/DF/SO to do/take that had positive results?


----------



## Brittbri

My hubby is on co-q10 3xs daily, l-Argine or however you spell it, vitamins c & e, omega 3, a multi vitamin, folic acid. I think that's all lol. It's a lot. I hope it helps.


----------



## Brittbri

Thank you so much!! I am hoping. I'm testing June 1 so we will see! I've been cramping a little bit around my uterus and I'm 7dpiui so I'm hoping its Implantation but I'm not getting my hopes up. Other than that though that's all the symptoms I have right now.


----------



## Briss

pvsmith, thanks for the tip re walnuts I get my DH to take nuts (any nuts really), tomatoes (preferably slightly cooked, I make salsa), garlic and goji berries - all good things for sperm. BUT the most important thing that increased my DH's count from 1 mil to 11 was quitting beer! he was drinking a lot of this stuff and alcohol is toxic to sperm

Brittany, thank you very much for sharing your supp list. what are the doses?

My Dh takes most of those but also a few additional ones:

Wellman Conception
Vitamin B complex
1,000 Maca
1,000 Ginseng
200 COQ10 
60 Pycnogenol
1,000 Flaxseed oils 
1,000 Fish oils
1,000 L-Arginine
1,000 Carnitine
700 Horny Goat weed
500 tribilus
60 Zinc 
50 Selenium 
800 Calcium 
1,000 Vitamin C 
1,000 Vitamin B12
200 Vitamin E
4,000 Vitamin D


----------



## Briss

Brittbri said:


> Thank you so much!! I am hoping. I'm testing June 1 so we will see! I've been cramping a little bit around my uterus and I'm 7dpiui so I'm hoping its Implantation but I'm not getting my hopes up. Other than that though that's all the symptoms I have right now.

Best of luck!! sending lots and lots of babydust your way :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Brittbri

My hubby is on

CoQ10-200 mg 3xs a day
Omega 3 fatty acid- 1000mg
Vitamin c- 1000 mg
Vitamin e- 400iu
L-arginine-1000 mg 2xs a day
Folic acid-400mcg
Multivitamin 

Briss- thank you so much. Only 6 more days til I can test!! Getting anxious!!


----------



## tryn4

My husband takes Zinc & Maca it improved his motility..he had 2 low SA's and after starting the vitamins, he was up to normal ranges.


----------



## Melanieanne77

Hi everyone, finally got my partners SA results but I don't really understand the paperwork, and his dr didn't really have a go at explaining things to us. Cam anyone here help?

1st test:
Motility 28%
Progressive motility 19%
Rapid: 10%
Slow: 9%
Non: 9%
Immotile: 72%

Sperm concentration: 3.2 million
Total count: 4.8 million
Normal forms: insufficient number 
Vitality: 36%

Test 2 (after being on vitamins):
Volume: 3 mls
Motility: 35%
Rapid: 18%
Slow: 5%
Non progressive: 12%
Immotile: 65%

Sperm concentration: 8.5 million per ml
Total count: 25.5 million
Normal forms: 1%. 

I guess I can see that his sperm improved in the second test...but does this mean IUI is going to be difficult? I mean with 1% normal firms, does that rule IUI and IVF out? Is our only option ICSI and donor? I got pregnant with twins naturally last year and miscarried at 6 and 9 weeks...my partner had cancer treatment (chemotherapy and radiotherapy) as a kid and was told he wouldn't be able to have children. 

What do you all think of his SA?

Any thoughts welcome, we're totally in the dark here x


----------



## melly2

Melanieanne77 said:


> Hi everyone, finally got my partners SA results but I don't really understand the paperwork, and his dr didn't really have a go at explaining things to us. Cam anyone here help?
> 
> 1st test:
> Motility 28%
> Progressive motility 19%
> Rapid: 10%
> Slow: 9%
> Non: 9%
> Immotile: 72%
> 
> Sperm concentration: 3.2 million
> Total count: 4.8 million
> Normal forms: insufficient number
> Vitality: 36%
> 
> Test 2 (after being on vitamins):
> Volume: 3 mls
> Motility: 35%
> Rapid: 18%
> Slow: 5%
> Non progressive: 12%
> Immotile: 65%
> 
> Sperm concentration: 8.5 million per ml
> Total count: 25.5 million
> Normal forms: 1%.
> 
> I guess I can see that his sperm improved in the second test...but does this mean IUI is going to be difficult? I mean with 1% normal firms, does that rule IUI and IVF out? Is our only option ICSI and donor? I got pregnant with twins naturally last year and miscarried at 6 and 9 weeks...my partner had cancer treatment (chemotherapy and radiotherapy) as a kid and was told he wouldn't be able to have children.
> 
> What do you all think of his SA?
> 
> Any thoughts welcome, we're totally in the dark here x

That is a great improvement! My doctor has told me that they don't do IUI unless the post-wash is 10 Million. I think since you have 25 million, which is a nice, high count, you still have enough to try IUI, since the post wash should be at least 10 million. My doctor has never specified with the morph needs to be, so as long as there is a high enough count, I believe they can attempt it. Someone else may want to chime in, however.


----------



## Melanieanne77

Thanks so much for your reply :) It makes more sense now. Best wishes, Melanie


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

I know this thread has been fairly quiet as of late but just wanted to say Hi :wave: and see how you ladies are all doing that are dealing with MFI. 

DH and I are currently in the 3 month wait to see if there has been any change to his sperm and it feels like it is taking sooo long! Do any of you know - is it 72 days or the full 90? My Dr said 72 but I've heard a lot mention 90.... We still have at least a month to go although we are still trying regardless!

Anyway I hope you are all ok. I'm here to talk if anyone wants to because I find I can't really talk to anyone else about it. Hubby is convinced we will see changes so I don't think he thinks it's worth worrying about until after the 3 months and all our friends are so busy with their babies or being pregnant with their 2nd child....

:hugs:


----------



## melly2

WhiteOrchid24 said:


> I know this thread has been fairly quiet as of late but just wanted to say Hi :wave: and see how you ladies are all doing that are dealing with MFI.
> 
> DH and I are currently in the 3 month wait to see if there has been any change to his sperm and it feels like it is taking sooo long! Do any of you know - is it 72 days or the full 90? My Dr said 72 but I've heard a lot mention 90.... We still have at least a month to go although we are still trying regardless!
> 
> Anyway I hope you are all ok. I'm here to talk if anyone wants to because I find I can't really talk to anyone else about it. Hubby is convinced we will see changes so I don't think he thinks it's worth worrying about until after the 3 months and all our friends are so busy with their babies or being pregnant with their 2nd child....
> 
> :hugs:


Hello! My husband is about to do his second SA next week! We have waited a full three months. In that time he's been on Clomid and taking supplements. We're patiently waiting, and this next test will tell us a lot. Good luck!


----------



## smurfy

hi all we are also in the 3 mth wait. we have been taking extra vitamins most days 1500 mg vitamin c and 600mg for vitamin e, not every day though. He has also continued to drink less but not give up at all. I keep giving him lots of cold/ice drinks to help. We visted FS end of march so due to go back in 1 mth, we plan to do another SA in a couple of weeks.

we were told to dtd every 2 days or so over our fertile week, this is to help keep it fresh and not to store too long as will become sluggish. what DTD routines were you told to follow?

good luck all


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

*Melly2* - Good luck to you too! I hope there has been an improvement.

*Smurfy* - Our case seems a little different. DH has had a infection in his mouth for over 8 years (after having root canal). I didn't know it was there or was bothering him until I read how sometimes an infection can affect sperm production and just happened to mention that to him (the reason I told him was more to convince him to get his SA done) and he mentioned his tooth then. Needless to say after his results (0% morphology) he is convinced that has been the cause. Our Dr (GP) is very relaxed and seems confident that he can improve it. Before I told the Dr about the infection his advice was to try to de-stress, exercise for 3 hours a week and cut down drinking to no more than 2 a week. After mentioning the infection he said instantly that if his body was fighting that then that could definitely affect the sperm production since that is considered low priority. I have no idea how accurate this is - I am totally just trusting our Dr right now, although it suddenly dawned on my DH that we got pregnant with our first 3 months after he had been on antibiotics for an injury.... Anyway for the time being we are waiting for the 3 months to be up since he finished his antibiotics after having the mouth infection treat (which included surgery) and then I guess we will go from there. Since DH is convinced the infection is the root of the cause he hasn't really changed much else.....(ie no extra vitamins etc). He is healthy, eats well, drinks moderately (although more than 2 a week!) and is fit from work so I guess we will just have to wait and see. If it turns out with his next SA that there has been no improvement he will definitely get a shock and then I guess we will go from there..... It's so frustrating that it takes so long!!

In the meantime we still continue TTC BDing every 2nd day from Day 10-20 of my cycle and occasionally every day around the time I know I am ovulating! I'm just so hoping after the 3 months are up I'll finally get that BFP and this will all be over!!

Good luck to you too - I hope there's an improvement of you get your BFP.


----------



## Melanieanne77

Melly2: do you think that my partner will be prescribed clomid? Or are his results too low? 

Does anyone have any ideas?

Fingers crossed for all of us x


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Out of interest what does clomid do? :hugs:


----------



## Ltruns33

Hi ladies- 

Long story short we are onto our 15th month ttc. I've had everything from progesterone test to a laprascopic surgery. Hubby's had SA/hormones/and ultrasound on his testicles. Found a slight varicocele that may be affecting his SA. His numbers weren't horrible- but so far they're the ONLY thing dr can find keeping us from conceiving. My dr thinks is he has surgery that we will get pregnant quickly. Anyone know the post op rates of conceiving? Also, my lap was EXPENSIVE! It was covered by insurance too. Wouldn't IUI have. Better chance even with his lowish counts?!

So- surgery for varicocele? Or IUI? Any supplements that help in the meante? We both are healthy weight, eat clean and exercise regularly. We are both hormonally and otherwise fertile- being called subfertility bc of his vein.


----------



## melly2

His urologist prescribed Clomid, because it's suppose to help with hormones, which thus, should help with SA. His testosterone is normal, but the low end of normal. His FSH is getting higher, which could indicate testicular failure. Now, this sucks for us, because he had testicular cancer, so he has only one left. All I know is after he had the testicle cancer surgery, he has never been back to normal. This has been two years ago. It's almost like his hormones just starting tanking. He has ED, very low sexual desire, etc. Aside from the low sperm count, our other even bigger issue is the fact that he is having a very hard time maintaining an erection. So, based on this knowledge, his doctor prescribed Clomid. We thought it was helping, but he has another bad couple weeks...so I'm not sure. I honest never thought we'd be dealing with these kind of issues at age 37....I was thinking more around 67. Very, VERY Frustrating!!!!


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

I'm sorry to hear that Melly2 - it must be super frustrating, especially since you are trying to conceive :( Sending hugs and hoping you get some better results back - Maybe it will give him a confidence boost? :hugs:


----------



## aintlifegrand

My husband just had Varicocele Repair. It won't kick in for 9 months or so, fingers crossed it works!


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

How frustrating that it takes so long! But fingers tightly crossed for you :)


----------



## leahjones

hi everyone i posted on this thread 2 years ago ( around about) as we were trying to conceive and we found out that hubby had low sperm count and his morphology was really low too,
anyway after going through all the tests etc at the fertility clinic we finally decided on IVF which was going to happen that april - it was september at the time of the tests. in november 2011 i actually fell pregnant naturally after putting away all the ovulation tests and finally relaxed knowing i would be getting ivf in april 2012. on 1st august 2012 i gave birth to a beautiful baby girl. i felt so lucky but also understood that low sperm count and low morphology didnt mean a thing!! that it only takes 1, 1! out of those 100,000s to be ok and to swim up to the egg.
to this day im getting ready to celebrate cerys 1st birthday on 1st august and...... im currently 31 weeks pregnant! yep! i caught naturally again 5 months after cerys was born!!!!!!!!!!!
so i am a success story and them some - i just hope this gives you all hope that it does happen naturally with low sperm count/low morphology or not - and keep smiling :) it will happen xxx


----------



## melly2

Thank Leah for your inspiring story, it helps us all!

Update on my hubby. He had another SA done on Friday. I suppose the good news is, he's now up to 5.9 million, 78% motility (GREAT), lower than average morph. When he was tested back in February it was 2.5 million, so this is much better, but as our FS says, "not good enough". According to them good enough is 10 million, and I'm like "Whatever!". I really don't want to resort to IVF; I seriously hate the idea of it, but we'll see. Not sure if anyone has had great success with these numbers, but this is what we're dealing with now.


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Leah - thank you for such a lovely, encouraging story and congratulations!!

Melly - I think that it's great that the numbers have gone up so much, even if the Dr says "it's not good enough". It's really encouraging that there has been so much improvement. Fingers crossed that things will continue to improve. :hugs:


----------



## Briss

Thank you, Leah, truly inspiring story!

Melly, it's great that the count is improving so you just need to carry on doing whatever you are doling cos it seems to be working. may take some time though

No changes from my side, yet another unsuccessful cycle, CD5 for me. DH's count improved from 1 mil to 11 after he quit beer for 3 months but unfortunately he since then resumed drinking beer from time to time, not as much as before but I still believe this is our major issue because he's taking tonnes of vitamins but nothing changes. I am meeting FS tomorrow and if my FSH lowered we will probably be getting IVF referral&#8230; after struggling for 3 years I feel more ready for this step, although my DH is still resisting and thinks we can conceive naturally. I do not believe this any more


----------



## smurfy

Briss said:


> Thank you, Leah, truly inspiring story!
> 
> Melly, it's great that the count is improving so you just need to carry on doing whatever you are doling cos it seems to be working. may take some time though
> 
> No changes from my side, yet another unsuccessful cycle, CD5 for me. DH's count improved from 1 mil to 11 after he quit beer for 3 months but unfortunately he since then resumed drinking beer from time to time, not as much as before but I still believe this is our major issue because he's taking tonnes of vitamins but nothing changes. I am meeting FS tomorrow and if my FSH lowered we will probably be getting IVF referral after struggling for 3 years I feel more ready for this step, although my DH is still resisting and thinks we can conceive naturally. I do not believe this any more

Good luck for tomorrow, let us know how it goes, i have my appointment in 3 weeks and i dont think SA has improved enough to keep waiting for natural conception. I am mentally ready for this now to be honest as each month for over 2 years not getting a positive results is more mentally tiring. With all the dieting/eating well you will be a good position for your body to take whatever happens.


----------



## ababytogether

As you can see from my sig my OH count, we stopped all the supplements shortly after his last test but we've started again 4 months ago on Fertilaid and Motility Boost, DH is booked in to see Doctor next week to get a SA done so will know within 4 weeks whether they have increased any of his counts!! He's started exercising, cut out caffeine and all alcohol completely, Christmas he's allowed beer, lol.....pray I get a BFP by then though xx


----------



## Ticktock35

I just received my husbands SA, doctor said it's not good. 14.7 count and 15% motility. He suggested IVF. Has anyone had success with those types of numbers? I really want to concieve naturally, I just don't know if it's possible?!? Made the hubby an appointment with the urologist. But if he has Varicocele surgery it can delay us another year. Wondering if I should just go straight to IVF?


----------



## Briss

Your DH's count is OK, not great but it's possible to get pregnant naturally, motility can be improved with vitamins and lifestyle choices i.e. quit alcohol, coffee etc. 

Whether or not to proceed with IVF is a really tough question, I've been postponing IVF for 2 years waiting for hubby's sperm to improve and conceive naturally, his sperm has improved but still no BFP but unfortunately my FSH has increased in the last two years because I got older and now when I am finally ready for IVF it is no longer available to us. but two years ago I just was not ready for this step, maybe I made a mistake in not agreeing for IVf right away


----------



## melly2

Ticktock35 said:


> I just received my husbands SA, doctor said it's not good. 14.7 count and 15% motility. He suggested IVF. Has anyone had success with those types of numbers? I really want to concieve naturally, I just don't know if it's possible?!? Made the hubby an appointment with the urologist. But if he has Varicocele surgery it can delay us another year. Wondering if I should just go straight to IVF?

I'm with Briss, his motility can be improved drastically with vitamins. My husband went from way below average to now 78% motility in 3 months!! With you dh's numbers plus strong motility, I would think natural should be possible.


----------



## Ticktock35

Thank you Briss & Melly2!! Keeps me hopefully that this can still happen. Good luck to both of you!!! Melly2, what supplements is your DL taking? So far I've started mine with a daily multi-vitamin and zinc. He doesn't drink/smoke and he's in good shape, but he does drink a lot of diet soda. Trying to switch it out with iced tea. Your husband's #'s have improved in a short amount of time. I want to get my guy on that path. Thanks again!!


----------



## Ltruns33

I don't know if I belong here or not. We've been trying to figure out hubby's sperm count issues and how they relate to our fertility...I'll give you what I know.. Total count 23 million. Motility score 2+ (not sure the number? But 2+ on the key said slow and aimless. Again, not sure percentages etc) 

We thought he had a varicocle, turns out he doesn't. No definite reason for the low count. We were referred by the urologist and my dr to a FS.. But before all that, what are some natural ways to increase count? He exercises regularly, doesn't smoke, or drink, orbit in hot tubs/saunas. We are very healthy eaters, and he takes multivitamins. We both are having acupuncture tomorrow. 

I've had all blood tests done, get positive OPKs every month, regular/painless 27 day cycles, had lap and all looks normal on my end. We've been ttc 15 months. 

We just want to increase his count so we can get pregnant naturally or have success with iui. What do y'all think?


----------



## Ltruns33

leahjones said:


> hi everyone i posted on this thread 2 years ago ( around about) as we were trying to conceive and we found out that hubby had low sperm count and his morphology was really low too,
> anyway after going through all the tests etc at the fertility clinic we finally decided on IVF which was going to happen that april - it was september at the time of the tests. in november 2011 i actually fell pregnant naturally after putting away all the ovulation tests and finally relaxed knowing i would be getting ivf in april 2012. on 1st august 2012 i gave birth to a beautiful baby girl. i felt so lucky but also understood that low sperm count and low morphology didnt mean a thing!! that it only takes 1, 1! out of those 100,000s to be ok and to swim up to the egg.
> to this day im getting ready to celebrate cerys 1st birthday on 1st august and...... im currently 31 weeks pregnant! yep! i caught naturally again 5 months after cerys was born!!!!!!!!!!!
> so i am a success story and them some - i just hope this gives you all hope that it does happen naturally with low sperm count/low morphology or not - and keep smiling :) it will happen xxx

Thanks for the encouraging story! Glad you followed up!


----------



## smurfy

Ticktock35 said:


> I just received my husbands SA, doctor said it's not good. 14.7 count and 15% motility. He suggested IVF. Has anyone had success with those types of numbers? I really want to concieve naturally, I just don't know if it's possible?!? Made the hubby an appointment with the urologist. But if he has Varicocele surgery it can delay us another year. Wondering if I should just go straight to IVF?

Hello my husband has similiar volumns our FS said go away for over 3 months, take 1500mg of vitamin c and 600 mg of vitamin e cut back on drinking and then the usual, colder showers etc take another sample and we will see where you are at. he also said DTD every 2 days rather than daily. He said the odds were 50% if this would improve things, yes it doesnt rule out getting pregnant naturally but could take ages, even an average person over 35 only has around 10% chance a month, for people like us this is such a small %. We have next test this week and back to FS in 3 weeks, where we will be put forward for IVF. We have been trying for over 2 years and probably had sperm count issues all that time so I dont think it will happen naturally now.

I think it depends how old you are if i would wait or not and how long you have been currently trying?


----------



## melly2

Hello,

Here's the changes my husband has done thus far, and he's seeing double improvement since February. However, he started with 2.5 million and now at 5.9 so still very low, but we're getting there.

He takes the following:

- Maca Root
-L-Carnitine
-FertilAid for Men
- High grade Ubiquinol (this is pricey)
- and some Chinese herbs we got from the acupuncturist
- Fish Oil
- He was going to weekly acupuncture as well; but hasn't for the last few weeks.


----------



## Ticktock35

smurfy said:


> Ticktock35 said:
> 
> 
> I just received my husbands SA, doctor said it's not good. 14.7 count and 15% motility. He suggested IVF. Has anyone had success with those types of numbers? I really want to concieve naturally, I just don't know if it's possible?!? Made the hubby an appointment with the urologist. But if he has Varicocele surgery it can delay us another year. Wondering if I should just go straight to IVF?
> 
> Hello my husband has similiar volumns our FS said go away for over 3 months, take 1500mg of vitamin c and 600 mg of vitamin e cut back on drinking and then the usual, colder showers etc take another sample and we will see where you are at. he also said DTD every 2 days rather than daily. He said the odds were 50% if this would improve things, yes it doesnt rule out getting pregnant naturally but could take ages, even an average person over 35 only has around 10% chance a month, for people like us this is such a small %. We have next test this week and back to FS in 3 weeks, where we will be put forward for IVF. We have been trying for over 2 years and probably had sperm count issues all that time so I dont think it will happen naturally now.
> 
> I think it depends how old you are if i would wait or not and how long you have been currently trying?Click to expand...


I'm almost 35 1/2. He'll be 38 in a couple of months. I've been off BC for about 3 yrs now. I was kind of waiting for nature to take its course, but then my younger sister got pregnant on her honeymoon and it made me wonder, what's wrong with me? I decided to have a full panel done and I came out with flying colors. So the next step was get him tested. Sure enough looks like his low sperm count and motility has been the problem. (Concentration=14.7L, progressive motility = 23L, progression = 15L. I can kick myself for waiting so long to get him tested) My GYNO, right away said "let's get moving on IVF", but I thought there has to be another option? I've been reading posts and others with lower counts have conceived, so I'm taking any and all suggestions. After the DH's appt. with the urologist, I'm hoping to know a little more about the cause behind the low count? 

Sorry for the dumb question, but what's DTD? I wish you/everyone lots of luck!!! I hope you get a BFP before your FS appt. Please keep us updated on your progress.:thumbup:


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

DTD = Doing the deed! :D
Good luck with everything :hugs:


----------



## melly2

I have a question for the ladies on this board. This week is my "fertile" week. I have heard that for men with low SC, it should be every other day or every few days. I saw one lady on one of the boards here where here DH had a count of 2.5 million, and on her fertile week they DTD only once, but did not DTD in a few weeks prior to that. So, basically did it in one shot (pardon the pun). Though I know it's dorky to be strategic about these things, but I've been thinking instead of our normal every other day, I should just wait until the peak LH surge RIGHT before I ovulate. Only once. I'm thinking he'll have more that accumulated. What's your thoughts on this DTD strategy?


----------



## smurfy

melly2 said:


> I have a question for the ladies on this board. This week is my "fertile" week. I have heard that for men with low SC, it should be every other day or every few days. I saw one lady on one of the boards here where here DH had a count of 2.5 million, and on her fertile week they DTD only once, but did not DTD in a few weeks prior to that. So, basically did it in one shot (pardon the pun). Though I know it's dorky to be strategic about these things, but I've been thinking instead of our normal every other day, I should just wait until the peak LH surge RIGHT before I ovulate. Only once. I'm thinking he'll have more that accumulated. What's your thoughts on this DTD strategy?

I spoke to my FS about this and he says the longer they are left they can get slower so you may have more but they dont go far. I have tried last few months to DTD every other day I was thinking on going for the 3 day approach this time, I used the advanced clear blue opk tests which give you 4 days of warning so the usual 2 days but the 2 days before and I was thinking I would do the first day I have warning and then again on day 4, which should be day prior to ovulation.

You may have a regular cycle so you could also plan something like this.


----------



## melly2

smurfy said:


> melly2 said:
> 
> 
> I have a question for the ladies on this board. This week is my "fertile" week. I have heard that for men with low SC, it should be every other day or every few days. I saw one lady on one of the boards here where here DH had a count of 2.5 million, and on her fertile week they DTD only once, but did not DTD in a few weeks prior to that. So, basically did it in one shot (pardon the pun). Though I know it's dorky to be strategic about these things, but I've been thinking instead of our normal every other day, I should just wait until the peak LH surge RIGHT before I ovulate. Only once. I'm thinking he'll have more that accumulated. What's your thoughts on this DTD strategy?
> 
> I spoke to my FS about this and he says the longer they are left they can get slower so you may have more but they dont go far. I have tried last few months to DTD every other day I was thinking on going for the 3 day approach this time, I used the advanced clear blue opk tests which give you 4 days of warning so the usual 2 days but the 2 days before and I was thinking I would do the first day I have warning and then again on day 4, which should be day prior to ovulation.
> 
> You may have a regular cycle so you could also plan something like this.Click to expand...

I've heard that too, so maybe I should do four days out (which would be tonight. :happydance: ) and then Friday morning. I noticed that I must ovulate sometime during the day, as I become very fertile in the morning. Well, we shall see! Thanks!


----------



## Briss

My most recent strategy is to Bd 1-2 times 3-5 days before O (to clear the old stuff) and then let it accumulate for a few days and BD on my first PEAk and the high after. no luck yet.

I have TMI question, did you ever notice that your DH's sperm does not smell like sperm? last couple of cycles I notice my DH's sperm does not have its usual smell, I am worried something is not right. it might be the heat though but I even had to ask him if he came because I had a feeling that nothing went in


----------



## melly2

Briss said:


> My most recent strategy is to Bd 1-2 times 3-5 days before O (to clear the old stuff) and then let it accumulate for a few days and BD on my first PEAk and the high after. no luck yet.
> 
> I have TMI question, did you ever notice that your DH's sperm does not smell like sperm? last couple of cycles I notice my DH's sperm does not have its usual smell, I am worried something is not right. it might be the heat though but I even had to ask him if he came because I had a feeling that nothing went in

I wonder if I should BD on the second peak day, right before the big ovulation? I'm starting to think I need to get really close to the actual O date. 

Regarding TMI. It could be dehydration. It's very hot here in Texas, especially now, and I notice when he gets dehydrated the volume goes down substantially, but never noticed a different smell. To be honest, his sperm doesn't have much of a smell, come to think of it. Hmmm....I think I'm going to investigate this next time.


----------



## smurfy

melly2 said:


> smurfy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melly2 said:
> 
> 
> I have a question for the ladies on this board. This week is my "fertile" week. I have heard that for men with low SC, it should be every other day or every few days. I saw one lady on one of the boards here where here DH had a count of 2.5 million, and on her fertile week they DTD only once, but did not DTD in a few weeks prior to that. So, basically did it in one shot (pardon the pun). Though I know it's dorky to be strategic about these things, but I've been thinking instead of our normal every other day, I should just wait until the peak LH surge RIGHT before I ovulate. Only once. I'm thinking he'll have more that accumulated. What's your thoughts on this DTD strategy?
> 
> I spoke to my FS about this and he says the longer they are left they can get slower so you may have more but they dont go far. I have tried last few months to DTD every other day I was thinking on going for the 3 day approach this time, I used the advanced clear blue opk tests which give you 4 days of warning so the usual 2 days but the 2 days before and I was thinking I would do the first day I have warning and then again on day 4, which should be day prior to ovulation.
> 
> You may have a regular cycle so you could also plan something like this.Click to expand...
> 
> I've heard that too, so maybe I should do four days out (which would be tonight. :happydance: ) and then Friday morning. I noticed that I must ovulate sometime during the day, as I become very fertile in the morning. Well, we shall see! Thanks!Click to expand...

Go for it, I am going to give it a try this month, cant hurt can it


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

So I had my usual 3 month follow up appt with my Dr this past week and it felt so discouraging. Normally he is so positive but this time I left feeling pretty crap. Mainly I was just getting the paperwork for DH to go and have another SA but I did ask what would happen if nothing has changed....If no changes then he'll send DH to see a urologist and also refer me for a lap and dye to check my tubes....I guess just to rule things out but he's fairly certain nothing will show up. He did say though that he really believes that morphology can be improved and that even small changes can make a difference. What he was vague about was DH's sperm count because he never actually told me what it was at the first appt, just that it was good. This time however he hinted that it wasn't actually great but said that it's important that we stay positive as we have to remember it only takes 1.

I don't know..... sometimes it's hard to stay so positive! I've just finished ovulating for this month so will see what happens next month when I know for sure that its been over 90 days since hubby had antibiotics. After that he's going to go for his next SA so we will know one way or another if there has been any change. I'm so scared nothing will have changed because I really don't know what we will do next. Hope you are all well :hugs:


----------



## Briss

ladies, we have finally decided to move on to IVF :( after 3 years TTC although DH's numbers slightly improved my FSH is getting higher which means that we may not have much time left to play around. quite depressing really. i went for a scan and apparently I have 2 cysts on my ovaries (they did not look good) and need cancer blood work before we can proceed, even more depressing. since the NHS refused us funding because of high FSH, we decided to go with natural or modified cycle IVF. the success rates are lower but they are not so hard on women. We felt it right considering that low sperm count is our main issue. we may have to do ICSI but will decide on the day depending on the quality of the sample. apparently they will be judging by morphology, need at least 3 % to go with IVF as opposed to ICSI. we will probably skip the next cycle and proceed with natural IVF in a month. I need a bit of time to read up on meds to understand the risks etc.


----------



## Briss

WhiteOrchid, I am sorry you did not feel more positive after seeing your DR. I find my crying every time I go to see any FS, they are so very pessimistic about our chances. even with IVF they gave us 10-16%. It's actually good that your Dr will refer your DH to a urologis, maybe you will get some answers. query if you really need lap and dye, you can do HSG to check the tubes which is far less invasive. I personally regret doing lap as it crewed my cycle. fingers crossed your DH's next SA will come back all normal or even better than that you get your BFP this cycle. good luck!


----------



## melly2

Hi Briss,

The natural IVF is a good option for you, and quite honestly, we may end up going that route as well, even though my current FS doesn't offer it. I'm pretty much with you at this point, I'm not sure what to do. I really want to have a baby no later than 38. Of course, my health insurance doesn't cover IVF, so we will. I could wait until the start of the year and switch my health insurance and I think it would be covered that way, so we're sorta holding out right now. I'm just not sure what to do. 

Please keep me posted! Keep positive! I know it's hard when you visit the doctors and they're constantly being negative. It's very demoralizing actually, and I wish doctors could be more hopeful and optimistic.

Good luck!!! Baby dust!


----------



## smurfy

melly2 said:


> smurfy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melly2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question for the ladies on this board. This week is my "fertile" week. I have heard that for men with low SC, it should be every other day or every few days. I saw one lady on one of the boards here where here DH had a count of 2.5 million, and on her fertile week they DTD only once, but did not DTD in a few weeks prior to that. So, basically did it in one shot (pardon the pun). Though I know it's dorky to be strategic about these things, but I've been thinking instead of our normal every other day, I should just wait until the peak LH surge RIGHT before I ovulate. Only once. I'm thinking he'll have more that accumulated. What's your thoughts on this DTD strategy?
> 
> I spoke to my FS about this and he says the longer they are left they can get slower so you may have more but they dont go far. I have tried last few months to DTD every other day I was thinking on going for the 3 day approach this time, I used the advanced clear blue opk tests which give you 4 days of warning so the usual 2 days but the 2 days before and I was thinking I would do the first day I have warning and then again on day 4, which should be day prior to ovulation.
> 
> You may have a regular cycle so you could also plan something like this.Click to expand...
> 
> I've heard that too, so maybe I should do four days out (which would be tonight. :happydance: ) and then Friday morning. I noticed that I must ovulate sometime during the day, as I become very fertile in the morning. Well, we shall see! Thanks!Click to expand...

Hey how did you get on with timing etc? i had no choice this time but have a 6 days wait for first DTD as my husband was away in the US, 

We have our follow FS meeting on Monday so we will see what happens, i suspect they will move us forward with IVF


----------



## melly2

smurfy said:


> melly2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smurfy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melly2 said:
> 
> 
> I have a question for the ladies on this board. This week is my "fertile" week. I have heard that for men with low SC, it should be every other day or every few days. I saw one lady on one of the boards here where here DH had a count of 2.5 million, and on her fertile week they DTD only once, but did not DTD in a few weeks prior to that. So, basically did it in one shot (pardon the pun). Though I know it's dorky to be strategic about these things, but I've been thinking instead of our normal every other day, I should just wait until the peak LH surge RIGHT before I ovulate. Only once. I'm thinking he'll have more that accumulated. What's your thoughts on this DTD strategy?
> 
> I spoke to my FS about this and he says the longer they are left they can get slower so you may have more but they dont go far. I have tried last few months to DTD every other day I was thinking on going for the 3 day approach this time, I used the advanced clear blue opk tests which give you 4 days of warning so the usual 2 days but the 2 days before and I was thinking I would do the first day I have warning and then again on day 4, which should be day prior to ovulation.
> 
> You may have a regular cycle so you could also plan something like this.Click to expand...
> 
> I've heard that too, so maybe I should do four days out (which would be tonight. :happydance: ) and then Friday morning. I noticed that I must ovulate sometime during the day, as I become very fertile in the morning. Well, we shall see! Thanks!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey how did you get on with timing etc? i had no choice this time but have a 6 days wait for first DTD as my husband was away in the US,
> 
> We have our follow FS meeting on Monday so we will see what happens, i suspect they will move us forward with IVFClick to expand...

What we end up "doing" was 7 days prior to ovulation, 3 days and then one day. I did not turn up pregnant, because I got my period really early this month, which is weird. I got it on day 25, which would have been 9 DPO. I started to wonder if I had possibly implanted, and it got "rejected" and it was a very early chemical miscarriage, but not sure. It was a very different cycles because it started out with more brown discharge at first. Anyway...till next time. :nope:


----------



## goldfishy

We normally dtd every other day during fertile period usually from cd9. However I've been reading impatient woman's guide to getting pregnant (which I would definitely recommend) and the author states that some women have already ovulated by the first peak shown on fertility monitor and so best days to dtd are the high days before. Apparently the monitor will always show a second peak and high as a matter of course. I have previously tried to time it for every other day to include the first peak so maybe I'm missing the egg. 

My plan this month is to dtd every day I get a high. I know this is risky cos of hubbys sperm count but I'm on cycle no 25, so we don't have anything to lose !


----------



## Briss

I use CBFM and also temp and judging by my temp I usually ovulate on my second PEAK and sometimes even on a high after. I used to start BD quite early once I get HIGHs and BD every other day but it did not work. so now we moved to BD only when I get PEAK so we had at least a few days before O to collect a bit more sperm and improve count.


----------



## smurfy

melly2 said:


> smurfy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melly2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smurfy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melly2 said:
> 
> 
> I have a question for the ladies on this board. This week is my "fertile" week. I have heard that for men with low SC, it should be every other day or every few days. I saw one lady on one of the boards here where here DH had a count of 2.5 million, and on her fertile week they DTD only once, but did not DTD in a few weeks prior to that. So, basically did it in one shot (pardon the pun). Though I know it's dorky to be strategic about these things, but I've been thinking instead of our normal every other day, I should just wait until the peak LH surge RIGHT before I ovulate. Only once. I'm thinking he'll have more that accumulated. What's your thoughts on this DTD strategy?
> 
> I spoke to my FS about this and he says the longer they are left they can get slower so you may have more but they dont go far. I have tried last few months to DTD every other day I was thinking on going for the 3 day approach this time, I used the advanced clear blue opk tests which give you 4 days of warning so the usual 2 days but the 2 days before and I was thinking I would do the first day I have warning and then again on day 4, which should be day prior to ovulation.
> 
> You may have a regular cycle so you could also plan something like this.Click to expand...
> 
> I've heard that too, so maybe I should do four days out (which would be tonight. :happydance: ) and then Friday morning. I noticed that I must ovulate sometime during the day, as I become very fertile in the morning. Well, we shall see! Thanks!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey how did you get on with timing etc? i had no choice this time but have a 6 days wait for first DTD as my husband was away in the US,
> 
> We have our follow FS meeting on Monday so we will see what happens, i suspect they will move us forward with IVFClick to expand...
> 
> What we end up "doing" was 7 days prior to ovulation, 3 days and then one day. I did not turn up pregnant, because I got my period really early this month, which is weird. I got it on day 25, which would have been 9 DPO. I started to wonder if I had possibly implanted, and it got "rejected" and it was a very early chemical miscarriage, but not sure. It was a very different cycles because it started out with more brown discharge at first. Anyway...till next time. :nope:Click to expand...

Poor you it sounds like a strange cycle, your bedding seems good. if it wasnt due to implementation then you would have ovulated on day 11 or so

keep looking up


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Hi Ladies,

How are you all doing? 

It's finally been 3 months (past 90 days) since DH had his infection treated so I am hoping and praying this might finally be our month. I'm ovulating now so having lots of fun and trying to stay super positive that it's going to happen. If it doesn't I know I'm going to really struggle when AF arrives. Hubby has the paperwork for his 2nd SA so I guess either way in the next few weeks we will find out if there has been any change. I'm so scared if the results haven't changed what we do next. In the meantime though I must stay positive!

I hope you are all ok. Anyone had any luck in the last month? Hugs to you all :hugs:


----------



## Briss

WhiteOrchid, great news! hopefully your DH's sperm is improving, good luck with your cycle and fingers crossed this is your month!


----------



## Briss

Ladies, how's everyone doing?

we repeated DH's SA today and after he resumed his beer drinking (since May) his count moved down from 11 to 7 million, motility from 58 to 50% but interestingly his morphology move up from 2 to 3%. we were told that they need at least 3 % morphology to do IVF rather than ICSI. I am so hoping we could do that. I am just trying to do it as close to natural as realistically possible. 

I think hubby is getting there morally so I am hoping we could start modified IVF right away.


----------



## melissaelaine

Hi all! Just joining up to this thread.

I posted in another thread recently about DH's results. Super low count - .10 million/ml, .39 million in sample, 25% motility, couldn't read morphology because the count was so low. We haven't had our RE appointment yet (October 7), but have both started a new diet (cutting out alcohol, eating healthier, etc.).

I'm looking forward to following your stories!


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

No luck for us unfortunately this month :( AF reared her ugly head at the weekend. Anyway we'll try again this month... :) We have a Dr's appt on Sept 25th so DH has to go for his SA before then so one way or another before the end of this month we'll know if there has been any changes. As soon as we get the results I'll let you know what's happening next but from talking to my Dr before hubby will be referred to a urologist and I will be sent for more tests...

Briss - isn't it amazing how alcohol can make such a difference?! That's one thing we haven't properly given up (don't drink a lot but do enjoy some wine at the weekend) so if no change in results we'll definitely give it up and I might suggest accupuncture to hubby as well as heard that can help. Weird though that his morphology went up but great news! Do you know when you can potentially start IVF?

Hi Melissa - welcome to this thread! Hopefully you can get some good advice from your appt in Oct. I'm definitely going to make sure I'm armed with lots of questions this time around as last time when we got the results I was in shock so didn't get full results (well I didn't get the specific count) which I'll definitely get this time.

Does anyone know what is the best amount of time to abstain before giving a SA? I was thinking 3 days maybe - I think we did 2 last time but definitely 3 at the most. Does anyone know?


----------



## Briss

WhiteOrchid, sorry about AF, how disappointing. I hope you will get lucky this month! I am planning to start IVF the next cycle. Going to call the clinic this week. they recommend abstaining between 2-5 days. we try to do at with at least 3 days otherwise I think his count will be lower 

Melissa &#8211; welcome! I hope your stay will be a short one.


----------



## baby25102011

Just a little message to say my OH has low sperm count, motility and morphology and after 22 months bfp ...

Early days but there is hope, just as I was giving up :flower:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Congrats baby 25102011! Your hubby's count was similar to my hubby's, so your success gives me hope. Mine had motility and morphology a little lower, so hopefully we can raise that enough to get success. 

I'm realizing how lucky we got with dd with dh's numbers. Hopefully we can get another miracle.


----------



## melly2

Hi Everyone,

Welcome Melissa!

Briss, sounds like you are on the right track with IVF. I'm sure you were hoping that his counts got better, but I guess this is the journey given to us. Anxious to hear how your IVF process goes.

My DH has not had a count since June, where he was up to 5.8 million. I think he'll have another one here in October. I've been quiet on the boards lately because there wasn't much to report. AF keeps coming, and in July, I think I had an issue with implantation, but not totally sure. I suppose I hold out a little bit of hope every month, but every month I'm disappointed. We haven't discussed any other fertility options at this point. We are planning a big trip to New Zealand, so we want to get past that and then come the beginning of the year, then we'll discuss IVF.

Good luck, ladies!


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

baby25102011 said:


> Just a little message to say my OH has low sperm count, motility and morphology and after 22 months bfp ...
> 
> Early days but there is hope, just as I was giving up :flower:

Congratulations! I hope you are keeping well and have a H&H 9 months! :happydance: Do you mind me asking what his numbers were? Just for count, motility and morphology? Thanks in advance :hugs:


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Melly2 - a trip to NZ will be amazing! It's always good to have something good to look forward to. Things here are same with you - AF arrives every month and nothing changes. DH due to go for 2nd SA in the next 2 weeks so we'll see what happens then. :)


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

I know this thread has died off a little but just wanted to update since we just got the results from DH's 2nd SA. Turns out that his count is low (and always was they just never told us that!) - 4 million; his morphology has improved from 0-2% but his motility has decreased from 44% - 19% :cry: Any advice? Have already ordered Fertilaid so just waiting for that to arrive. Do you think it's still possible to get a natural BFP?


----------



## Briss

WhiteOrchid, I do not want to discourage you but we have tried various natural methods to improve DH's sperm over the last 3.5 years and it has not really made any dramatic changes. We've just done our first natural/modified IVF cycle via ICSI and unfortunatelly it's ending in chemical but at least for the first time we could see some kind of attempt at implantation. while TTC natutarally with low sperm count I do not even think we ever reached an embryo stage. My FS told us two years ago that IVF is our only option but I did not believe her. I have to say that now looking back I think she was probably right. We will be trying again IVF. I will still put my DH on supplements etc but ICSI is the way to go.


----------



## melly2

I do agree with Briss. We've been trying a year, and I see little to no chance of us every conceiving naturally. Like Briss, I refused to believe my doctor when he gave us the news that our only option was IVF/ICSI, but chose to try and get his count up naturally. Based on what I'm reading now, the chance of us conceiving naturally with less than 5 million is less than 1% a cycle. We're still on the fence as to what to do next. I'm open to doing IUI with donor sperm because there are genetic issues in my DH's family that I'd rather not pass along. We're going to discuss it over the next month or two and make a decision at the beginning of the year.


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Hi Briss,

Thank you for responding. I'm sorry that your first attempt at IVF with ICSI didn't work, but it is encouraging about the implantation. As you said it's more than you have had in the past so that's really positive. I will keep my fingers crossed for your 2nd attempt. Are you having a break first?

I definitely find the MFI issue so difficult and it's so hard to understand. Like you and your other half there is no rhyme or reason why DH's sperm should be the way it is. We're healthy, eat well, don't smoke or drink a lot and both get exercise, yet it's just not happening. My only consolation with it all is after the results of the 2nd SA both our Dr and my DH seem to agree that chances are his sperm has always been like this so the positive part is we got pregnant with our son so it _can_ happen, but it's just a case of when. I guess we got super lucky with DS as it only took us 5 months of trying (which of course at the time we thought was long!! How naive I was back then!!).

I have a feeling that we might need to go for ICSI, the problem is I just don't know if we can afford it as would have to pay for everything ourselves....sigh. In the meantime though I feel good that we are finally getting the ball rolling (so to speak) with tests etc. I'm going to see a gyno. to talk about tests (most likely HSG) and DH is being referred to a urologist. We're going to try Fertilaid for 3 months and I'm a big advocate of acupuncture so might give that a go as well although I struggle with how long things are going to take and don't want this to go on for another 2 years....

Anyway thank you again. Keep in touch with how you are doing and I will keep my FX that you get your BFP - whether through a miraculous natural conception or ICSI. Who knows I might need your advice and help re. ICSI in the future! :hugs:


----------



## Briss

WhiteOrchid, I am ready to start our second IVF asap but everyone seems to be recommending to take 2-3 cycles break to increase our chances. It's hard cos I now think TTC naturally is hopeless for us and waiting hopelessly for a few months seems like a torture. 

I understand re money, the NHS is refusing us funding as my FSH is high so we are paying ourselves, just using our savings, mortgage will have to wait...

melly, I hope your DH's SA will continue improving. let us know when you come to a decision.


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

The waiting is torture - I understand that. Hopefully the time will pass quickly though and you'll be trying again before you know it.

Melly - thanks for your message. I guess we were replying at the same time so I didn't see it til after my last reply! That's great that you are seeing such an improvement :)

Keep in touch ladies :hugs:


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

I have a quick question and was hoping one of you lovely ladies could help me out!?

Since we've recently found out that DH has a low count (4 million) when it comes to TTC should we be BDing every day or every 2nd day? Normally we DTD every 2nd day then every day around about when I'm ovulating but now I'm wondering if we should just stick to every 2nd day because of the count issue?

Any advice/info would be greatly appreciated - have found conflicting info on the web.....


----------



## Briss

WhiteOrchid, basically to improve quality of sperm it's advisable to ejaculate as often as possible (every day or at least every other day) outside of your fertile period. around ovulation I think if you can plan to BD just before you O then you could have 2 day break before that to collect a bit more sperm i.e. from CD 3-5 BD every day or every other day until 2 days before O and then BD on the day of O or the day before O and continue every other day after that. for example for IVf they want at least 2-3 day sperm so I just think we could use the same approach for natural TTC. 

afm, we are considering starting our second IVf as soon as AF is here (which might even be today)


----------



## Briss

Our second IVF miserably failed, but this time it's all due to eggs or wrong stim protocol, no idea but we had no fertilisaton and one egg ovulated early on its own, complete disaster. I am heart broken. DH said that's enough and that it was his turn now to take on the treatments. he finally went to see a urologist (first time in 3.5 years of our TTC journey!!). the urologist said my Dh has a "very fine pair of balls"&#8230;. nice to know :) men! they cant go on without their ego being constantly pampered. but tbh I am relieved cos I could not tell whether his balls are normal or not. Dh only produced one SA result and completely failed to show the doc his entire history which I so carefully compiled for him, not surprisingly the doc said with his sperm I should have been pregnant by now. really?? how?? Dh did not want me there which is a shame cos I could have asked all the right questions and provide all the information. Anyway, DH spent a small fortune on some basic hormone blood tests and another SA (which will have 100% alcohol content cos he showed up at 5 am drunk!). I really hope I can join them next time when they will be discussing the results cos I have much more to say on the matter. the urologist seems to be thinking it's my fault cos he said he will definitely try to improve his SA but he is not sure he can help us get pregnant.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Briss said:


> Our second IVF miserably failed, but this time it's all due to eggs or wrong stim protocol, no idea but we had no fertilisaton and one egg ovulated early on its own, complete disaster. I am heart broken. DH said that's enough and that it was his turn now to take on the treatments. he finally went to see a urologist (first time in 3.5 years of our TTC journey!!). the urologist said my Dh has a "very fine pair of balls". nice to know :) men! they cant go on without their ego being constantly pampered. but tbh I am relieved cos I could not tell whether his balls are normal or not. Dh only produced one SA result and completely failed to show the doc his entire history which I so carefully compiled for him, not surprisingly the doc said with his sperm I should have been pregnant by now. really?? how?? Dh did not want me there which is a shame cos I could have asked all the right questions and provide all the information. Anyway, DH spent a small fortune on some basic hormone blood tests and another SA (which will have 100% alcohol content cos he showed up at 5 am drunk!). I really hope I can join them next time when they will be discussing the results cos I have much more to say on the matter. the urologist seems to be thinking it's my fault cos he said he will definitely try to improve his SA but he is not sure he can help us get pregnant.

Briss, so sorry about the second IVF. :hugs::hugs: I'm glad you're still trying because I bet once you find the right protocol you will have success. 

I'm not sure how the urologist came to the conclusion that your dh's sperm is fine when 15 mil/ml is considered the minimum for fertility (might take years and years though). Actually, many consider 60 mil/ml to be the threshold for "normal" fertility.

I think docs really do try to protect men's egos, which is unfortunate because your dh really needs to hunker down. It's too bad that your dh didn't want you there because what is the point of going to the doctor if you conceal the worst of your medical history? Hopefully the next SA will be the wake up call he needs. Next you will be there and can tell the whole story!


----------



## Briss

CaliDreaming, thank you. I really do not understand how I was supposed to get pregnant because even the SA my DH produced showed only 7 mil and I agree you stand a chance when you get something like 60 and 15 being an absolute minimum. Anyway, I guess he felt there is no point in a assigning the blame, I just really hope he might be able to improve DH's numbers so maybe we could get pregnant naturally which would be absolutely wonderful, tbh I lost all hope and am sinking into depression because we have really tried everything. there is either something fundamentally wrong with us or we are just tremendously unlucky&#8230;


----------



## CaliDreaming

Briss, :hugs::hugs::hugs: Please don't lose hope even though I know it's hard. As hard as it must have been to have gone through the chemical miscarriage, that was a sign that you're on the right path and success is possible. Yes you have tried a lot of things but there are some tweaks that you can make in future attempts that could make a difference. Who knows what would have happened if that egg had not gotten away, or if they had used a slightly different protocol?? Also, maybe with the urologists help your hubby will finally get his sperm in order. It's amazing that you even got the last egg to fertilize in the first place with his drinking habits. Any little thing could make the difference. I must say I think there's a lot of potential if your dh starts to take his side of things seriously. I know you have been very dedicated to acupuncture and supplements so I think once that good egg comes along, if dh has done what he's supposed to, then you'll have your sticky bean!

You are down now but I can tell you still have a lot of fight in you. You're not ready to give up yet. Just take this time for a much needed break to regroup and focus on those little things that may not seem to be promising to you after the disappointments you've experienced. 

I hate that some women have to go through so much to have a child, but it will all be worth it in the end.


----------



## Briss

CaliDreaming, thank you for your encouragements!! that means a lot to me! I will have to carry on fighting and will try to get DH's sperm improved maybe with some drugs and will most likely try more IVfs at a different clinic and so on and on. am just really tired of constant disappointment and it does seem like things are getting worse with every year we TTC (TTC and failing; going through all the natural things to improve fertility and failing; moving to Chinese medicine and failing; moving to IVF and failing again and again) and it's getting harder and harder to take all the kicks and punches that are in store for us with nothing positive to hold on to.


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Briss I am so sorry your 2nd attempt didn't work (And also I apologise for not having responded to your last message in Nov - I must have somehow missed it) but I agree with everything Cali said. I know how disheartening this whole thing is and I can only imagine your pain and disappointment with IVF not working but as Cali said you have fight in you and perhaps a little break to stop and enjoy Christmas will get you raring again for the new year......

As for the urologist that is definitely a little frustrating but again I know how you feel......when we first got DH's SA back (the first one) our Dr (not a urologist - just regular GP) told me the numbers were fine! Because of the terrible morphology I didn't even think to ask what his actual numbers were and only found out in Oct that they are only 4 million!! I'm STILL annoyed about that....but again he was so optimistic that things can change so much and quickly. I think he was just trying to keep us thinking positively rather than panicking which I appreciate but at the same time I feel that DH needs to know the real picture and whether or not we can actual expect to conceive with the results he has...... But what my Dr said was that he has had patients that are perfectly healthy and have rock star tests and they just can't get pregnant for whatever reason, and then he has had patients who have terrible results - with the man/woman or both - and yet they manage to get pregnant, so I guess what he was really trying to say was it's just a horrible lottery situation and there's not a lot we can do to control it! I know that probably doesn't help but I just want you to remember to not blame yourself for anything - you are doing everything you can to be healthy and hopefully your husband will get on board as well and cut down his drinking, especially if the SA isn't good. I'm confused by your DH showing up at 5am drunk? Do you mean he gave his sample while he was drunk? I forget - what was your DH's last SA results? Was it just the numbers that were low or was the motility & morphology low as well? Is your DH healthy other than the fact he likes to drink? Ie. does he eat well, exercise etc? (Sorry - I just can't remember but I should just go back over the thread and remind myself!!) 

Anyway I'm thinking of you and I know it's hard and you are allowed to feel crappy just now but when you can try and lift your chin up and get back into that positive frame of mind that it _*will*_ happen - it's just taking longer than you hoped.

Lots of hugs :hugs:

PS My DH FINALLY got a call from the urologist so he is seeing him in Feb and I am seeing the OBGYN in Jan so I'm hoping we might get some better answers and a new direction of how to proceed. In the meantime I have DH taking Fertilaid although just the regular one for the time being (he wanted to wait and see for a bit first before adding the additional supplements - men!) and he is only taking 2 a day.... no idea why but I'm hoping with the new bottle he'll start taking 3! Anyway it's all I can think to do for now until we've both seen the specialists and can go from there but this month marks the 2 year mark for us TTC # 2 and it sucks! Anyway I'm staying positive that it's going to happen when it's meant to and that we will all get that BFP! x


----------



## Briss

WhiteOrchid, thank you so much for your support. that really helps me get through this continues nightmare. I do not actually blame myself (maybe I should), I blame a little bit my DH and a lot the universe 

My DH is generally healthy but he does have lots of social drinking. His last SA was around 10 mil, with normal motility and only 1% morphology. Last night he was out drinking until 5 in the morning so he basically had 3 hour sleep before showing up at the urologists and going for tests, (I am shaking with anger as I type)


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Definitely do not blame yourself or really your DH, but do blame the universe!! It's such a crappy situation and unfortunately out of your control so in my eyes the universe is to blame for that!! If it makes you feel any better the night before my DH's first SA he ended up getting quite drunk! We had a really tough day as at a funeral and so we had some wine with dinner. I went to bed early and had no idea until way after the test that he had stayed up and drank quite a bit more!! As it turns out the motility from that test was WAY better than his last one when he hadn't had anything to drink!! Go figure - Still.....men! 

The whole sperm situation really frustrates me....I have NO idea why DH's is so bad other than I know his Dad mentioned once that he was told he had a low count but had 2 kids no problem so told DH to just ignore it.... I worry if it is hereditary then my poor DS has no chance! Still we eat really well, drink only moderately at weekends, don't smoke and get exercise although DH could probably do with getting a bit more but he works hard and at time very labour intensive jobs and is a very healthy weight etc so I don't get it. Chances are though his count has always been like this and either we just got super lucky only taking 5 months to conceive our DS or something else - I don't know other than the fact it was meant to be....

I'm here to talk whenever you want to as I totally understand the frustrating, horrible situation we are in and the lack of control we have over the one thing we want more than anything :hugs:


----------



## Briss

WhiteOrchid, thank you so much for being so understanding. I so hope we will get lucky soon.


----------



## Briss

I just noticed that the urologist asked my DH to do sperm reactive oxidative test. Has anyone done that before? seems quite useful https://www.clevelandclinic.org/reproductiveresearchcenter/pub/uronews_2007_1.pdf


----------



## Relaxedlevis

Hi everyone - I've been TTC for awhile with my wife and we haven't had any luck. We went to the doctor and they referred us to a specialist. They had me do a SA but found it to be not terrible - about 17 mil. They then looked into my wife and found that she was perfect condition. So then it went back to me. After they gave up and couldn't find anything I looked to the Internet for some help and found this thread on this forum. WOW I must say - I redid my SA's before and had 9 mil per ML and 20% motility in about a 6 ML total sample. To now after vitamins - I'm at 30 mil per ML and 48% motility with 7ML total sample. Needless to say the doctors are confused because they really don't believe it is vitamins but it really is. My wife and I are now working a little more happy with TTC with my results.


----------



## Briss

More bad news for me. The urologist looked through DH's new SA and bloods and he started talking about lifestyle changes to address his 0% morphology! (that's the first time we got down to 0) and he did confirm that alcohol affects morphology so DH should not exceed 5 units a week (he also said that any physical exercise for more than 30 min will affect SA as the body temp goes up killing sperm and any tight sports wear affects the sperm as well but of course we know that I was just happy DH heard it from an expert) but then I told the urologist that we have in fact done all that antioxidants etc and he did 3 months off beer and was taking vitamins etc but his SA was never above 11/12 mil. The urologist then looked through all DH's previous SAs over the last 3.5 years (I put together a table with all the info and attached the results). After that he said that unfortunately he now sees a totally different picture because his SA goes up and down but never reaches normal levels so clearly lifestyle changes are not going to make any difference. 

The urologist said that usually there is an underlying reason why this happens. This cannot be caused by an obstruction because obstruction is characterised by low SA volumes, high PH and it never fluctuates it only goes down while DH's SA volumes are always around 2-6, PH is normal and the count fluctuates. 

The other major potential problem is genetic. If there is a genetic issue it will affect the sperm cos it will make the dna unstable and the embryo not viable. (btw it's nothing to do with various diseases being passed on genetically). I have not researched this yet but basically there are two options: either you get it on conception or while in your mother's womb but in both scenarios I understand there is nothing that can be done. SA will never improve whatever you do. the fact that I had chemical may also indicate that if the sperm had this chromosomal abnormality it made the embryo unstable so basically there is only way for us is to improve the math i.e. to have stim IVF to get many eggs and observe embryos in the lab for longer to pick the good one for ET. unfortunately I had to tell him that with my FSH this is not an option for us. we could only do natural IVf and he said in our case natural IVF does not increase our odds compared to TTC naturally. So basically this is the end of the road. We may get lucky or we may not.

If Dh's genetic test comes back as normal then he said we could try and increase his numbers by throwing ever known treatment at poor DH. The urologist said there is no point in wasting money on any more tests and it's more practical to just go through and try treatments including antibiotics (there is a possibility of some infections being undetected), tricking DH's body into producing more testosterone etc. To be honest when I went there I was hoping he will suggest just that and I just was not ready for the genetic thing. he said he understands the despair but it is what it is and we need to know it because he sees men getting their women pregnant with DH's low numbers and because it's been 3.5 years and nothing, it makes him feel that there is a reason. 

If it comes back as bad news do I leave my DH? I do not think I can I do love him. what the hell do I do, I cant live without children. I feel numb, It's been a tough journey going progressively from bad to worse. Every time I am struck I try to get up and get struck even harder.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Relaxedlevis said:


> Hi everyone - I've been TTC for awhile with my wife and we haven't had any luck. We went to the doctor and they referred us to a specialist. They had me do a SA but found it to be not terrible - about 17 mil. They then looked into my wife and found that she was perfect condition. So then it went back to me. After they gave up and couldn't find anything I looked to the Internet for some help and found this thread on this forum. WOW I must say - I redid my SA's before and had 9 mil per ML and 20% motility in about a 6 ML total sample. To now after vitamins - I'm at 30 mil per ML and 48% motility with 7ML total sample. Needless to say the doctors are confused because they really don't believe it is vitamins but it really is. My wife and I are now working a little more happy with TTC with my results.

That is very very encouraging progress. I'm sure you two will have a bfp in no time.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Briss said:


> More bad news for me. The urologist looked through DH's new SA and bloods and he started talking about lifestyle changes to address his 0% morphology! (that's the first time we got down to 0) and he did confirm that alcohol affects morphology so DH should not exceed 5 units a week (he also said that any physical exercise for more than 30 min will affect SA as the body temp goes up killing sperm and any tight sports wear affects the sperm as well but of course we know that I was just happy DH heard it from an expert) but then I told the urologist that we have in fact done all that antioxidants etc and he did 3 months off beer and was taking vitamins etc but his SA was never above 11/12 mil. The urologist then looked through all DH's previous SAs over the last 3.5 years (I put together a table with all the info and attached the results). After that he said that unfortunately he now sees a totally different picture because his SA goes up and down but never reaches normal levels so clearly lifestyle changes are not going to make any difference.
> 
> The urologist said that usually there is an underlying reason why this happens. This cannot be caused by an obstruction because obstruction is characterised by low SA volumes, high PH and it never fluctuates it only goes down while DH's SA volumes are always around 2-6, PH is normal and the count fluctuates.
> 
> The other major potential problem is genetic. If there is a genetic issue it will affect the sperm cos it will make the dna unstable and the embryo not viable. (btw it's nothing to do with various diseases being passed on genetically). I have not researched this yet but basically there are two options: either you get it on conception or while in your mother's womb but in both scenarios I understand there is nothing that can be done. SA will never improve whatever you do. the fact that I had chemical may also indicate that if the sperm had this chromosomal abnormality it made the embryo unstable so basically there is only way for us is to improve the math i.e. to have stim IVF to get many eggs and observe embryos in the lab for longer to pick the good one for ET. unfortunately I had to tell him that with my FSH this is not an option for us. we could only do natural IVf and he said in our case natural IVF does not increase our odds compared to TTC naturally. So basically this is the end of the road. We may get lucky or we may not.
> 
> If Dh's genetic test comes back as normal then he said we could try and increase his numbers by throwing ever known treatment at poor DH. The urologist said there is no point in wasting money on any more tests and it's more practical to just go through and try treatments including antibiotics (there is a possibility of some infections being undetected), tricking DH's body into producing more testosterone etc. To be honest when I went there I was hoping he will suggest just that and I just was not ready for the genetic thing. he said he understands the despair but it is what it is and we need to know it because he sees men getting their women pregnant with DH's low numbers and because it's been 3.5 years and nothing, it makes him feel that there is a reason.
> 
> If it comes back as bad news do I leave my DH? I do not think I can I do love him. what the hell do I do, I cant live without children. I feel numb, It's been a tough journey going progressively from bad to worse. Every time I am struck I try to get up and get struck even harder.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Briss, what terrible news. I hope with all my heart that the problem with dh's sperm is not genetic and something can be done so that you can at least have that option.

Are you two open to using donor sperm? That would seem like the perfect option, even if there's nothing genetically wrong with dh. Anyone who cares anything about you could see how badly you want to be a mother, so it would be a perfect way to make that happen. I'm sure your dh wants children too, but it just seems that you want them more. With donor sperm, he doesn't have to make changes to his lifestyle and you get what you need. I just can't see this as being the end of the road for you when you are so close to success.


----------



## Briss

CaliDreaming, thank you! unfortunately donor sperm is not an option for DH. I so hope we have no genetic issues. otherwise it means either we have no children (unless some kind of miracle happens) or we get a divorce and I go single mum/donor sperm route. I am just so upset at the moment...


----------



## CaliDreaming

Oh that is a terrible position to be in. 

Hopefully it's not genetic, but even if it is, perhaps your dh's views on it would change in light of the circumstances. I could see how he would feel that way if he thought there was a chance that he could father a child, but if it's shown that he can't, maybe his views would change. For instance, I know for a long time I said I would never consider IVF under any circumstance, but once I was faced with the actual possibility that that was the only option, I became a big fan of it. The only reason we didn't do it was that we didn't have the funds for it. 

I know your hubby cares about you and it must kill him to see you suffering. I have a feeling he will come through for you in a big way whether it's having to undergo treatment/make lifestyle changes or having to change his stance on using a donor. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Relaxedlevis

Briss said:


> CaliDreaming, thank you! unfortunately donor sperm is not an option for DH. I so hope we have no genetic issues. otherwise it means either we have no children (unless some kind of miracle happens) or we get a divorce and I go single mum/donor sperm route. I am just so upset at the moment...

Oh wow Briss! I am a guy that has had a lot of troubles with my semen. I have found looking after myself and taking these vitamins daily have really helped me out.

3x 100 MG of Co-Q10
3x 1500 MG of Vitamin C Time extended release
1x Time Release Vitamin B-100 Ultra B-Complex
2x 400 MU of Vitamin E
1x Men Daily multivitamin with 87mg of Selenium
3x 2000MG of Fish Oils (Omega 3)
2x 100MG of Maritime Pine Bark Extract
3x 1000MG L-Carnitine
3x 1000MG of L-Arginine
2x 50MG of Selenium
2x 25MG of Zinc

I take these with 500ML of Water everytime and stay hydrated throughout the day with about 2+ Litres a day. I also work out with about 30 mins of cardio 5 times a week and lift weights 2 times a week. I take protein as well after these work outs.

Let me know if there is anything I can do to help! I've got so much information running around my head I may be able to help :)


----------



## Relaxedlevis

I forgot to mention:

3x 1000MG of Maca

Folic Acid is also in my vitamins already too so that is something to factor in.


----------



## Relaxedlevis

I also forgot to put in that I take those vitamins spread throughout the day (morning, noon, evening).

I also keep my scrotum and testicles separated from my body by using anatomically correct briefs like these:

Andrew Christian Almost Naked Brief
Obviously Naked Brief

Can't post URL's yet so that isn't going to help :(

These have helped keep me very cool and I have found help me have larger ejaculations. Plus they look good and my wife likes that :)


----------



## Yammas

I cant believe Ive only just found this thread, I was starting to think I was the only one with male factor. 

My sig says it all really well be 2 years ntnp/ttc in jan and were told about a year ago that wed only be able to conceive via IVF, which confuses me because I thought thay as lobg as OH has swimmers wed have a chance.

Good luck to everyone here its nice to see a guy in the boards. :dust:


----------



## Relaxedlevis

Yammas said:


> I cant believe Ive only just found this thread, I was starting to think I was the only one with male factor.
> 
> My sig says it all really well be 2 years ntnp/ttc in jan and were told about a year ago that wed only be able to conceive via IVF, which confuses me because I thought thay as lobg as OH has swimmers wed have a chance.
> 
> Good luck to everyone here its nice to see a guy in the boards. :dust:

I can completely relate to the 2 years TTC - I always thought it would be easy and just doing the deed would get you a baby. It has not been the case. I was told originally that an IUI might work so they required me to do a swim up test. When they gave me the results - I was very sad. The doctor told me that I have sperm that doesn't seem interested in doing anything - so IVF would be the only option going forward. My wife is NOT interested in any of that. I felt pretty defeated because it was my fault. After feeling sorry for myself for a long time I picked myself up and started doing something about it. 

Hopefully I can help with some insight from this end of things.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Yammas said:


> I cant believe Ive only just found this thread, I was starting to think I was the only one with male factor.
> 
> My sig says it all really well be 2 years ntnp/ttc in jan and were told about a year ago that wed only be able to conceive via IVF, which confuses me because I thought thay as lobg as OH has swimmers wed have a chance.
> 
> Good luck to everyone here its nice to see a guy in the boards. :dust:

It really depends on your dh's numbers whether you have a shot without IVF. It's a little more complicated than just needing one sperm to fertilize the egg. 

Sperm are like bullets in a battle. It might only take one bullet to kill the general, but in order to get to the general you have to have a lot of bullets to get through the defenses of the opposing army. So you need to have a certain number of sperm per ejaculation and enough of those sperm need to be able swim fast and relatively straight. A large amount of the sperm is not going to be able to make it through the cervix. Half of what's left is going to go up the wrong tube. A certain percentage are going to be swimming in circles or are just too slow to make it to the egg. So it's no wonder why you really need more than a few. 

For most couples, the only problem is getting one sperm to reach the egg, but there also are rare cases where the dna the sperm carries is itself compromised.


----------



## Yammas

@Relaxedlevis Just reread my post its actually 3 years lets hope third times the charm! Im the same I dont want to go through IVF unless I really have to but OH has to get healthy first.

Wow I never thought about it like that CaliDreaming they never explained it to us the FS just looked at his results said hed be a perfect candidate for IVF and come back in 3 years when were eligible for funding. We took the results to our GP and they couldnt explain what the results meant either.


----------



## Briss

Relaxedlevis, thank you very much. My Dh has been on every known vitamin and antioxidant and Chinese herbs etc etc you name it for several years. the reason why genetic testing has been suggested is because none of that made any substantial difference. Having said that vitamins/lifestyle is the first thing to try to improve and if it works you will see the results in a few months. if it does not unfortunately you need to move on and investigate further. 

btw, our urologist recommended to limit any exercise to 30 min and not more as it increases body temperature and kills sperm. Also BD every day around O (rather than every other day)! I know this goes against everything I read so far but I totally trust our urologist, he is considered the best in the UK and he said it will improve the quality.

if it's helpful here's my DH's list of supps:

Wellman Conception 
Vitamin B complex 
1,000 Maca 
1,000 Ginseng
200 COQ10 
60 Pycnogenol 
1,000 Flaxseed oils 
1,000 Fish oils 
1,000 L-Arginine 
1,000 Carnitine 
700 Horny Goat weed 
500 tribilus 
60 Zinc 
50 Selenium 
800 Calcium 
1,000 Vitamin C 
1,000 Vitamin B12
800 Vitamin E 
4,000 Vitamin D


----------



## Relaxedlevis

Very welcome Briss! Sounds like you have been having a frustrated go of this with your DH. I can relate for sure because - well - guys don't get it (I'm one and I am learning haha). One thing that I found interesting when I saw the FS was how interested they were in my wife and not me. I did only 1 SA and the results weren't great but they didn't care for a long time. Fast forward a bit - I have had blood test return ok and everything else but my sperm count, motility and morph weren't good (9 million, 20%, and 3%). I have gone to 3 urologists since and have been poked, prodded and asked many crazy questions. It can all be a lot intense and for a guy - it seems like a huge embarrassing time and egos can be tested (ejaculating in a hospital bathroom isn't any good time). The big 3 things I was told by all of them were - you have your hair(that is something interesting I guess), I need to ejaculate more often, and how much water am I getting into my system because some may not be enough. I think the gene test is a great idea and I need to look into that!


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Briss I am so sorry about your news :hugs: Do you think the 0% morphology could have just been a one-off due to the fact he had been out drinking til 5am?(I know he has low morph but since it was the first time it reached 0% maybe that was why?) I know it's been a lot to take in and seems like the end of the road today but give yourself and your DH some time to process everything before deciding the next best course of action. Obviously the genetics testing will provide more answers so fingers crossed that is ruled out.

Hopefully you and DH can sit down and work through it together. :hugs:

Hello to relaxedlevis and yamma's! :wave: It's nice to have male input here in such a difficult situation so lovely to hear from you Relaxedlevis. Yammas - what was your DH's actual results? Ie. his count, motility, morphology etc?


----------



## CaliDreaming

Relaxedlevis said:


> Very welcome Briss! Sounds like you have been having a frustrated go of this with your DH. I can relate for sure because - well - guys don't get it (I'm one and I am learning haha). One thing that I found interesting when I saw the FS was how interested they were in my wife and not me. I did only 1 SA and the results weren't great but they didn't care for a long time. Fast forward a bit - I have had blood test return ok and everything else but my sperm count, motility and morph weren't good (9 million, 20%, and 3%). I have gone to 3 urologists since and have been poked, prodded and asked many crazy questions. It can all be a lot intense and for a guy - it seems like a huge embarrassing time and egos can be tested (ejaculating in a hospital bathroom isn't any good time). The big 3 things I was told by all of them were - you have your hair(that is something interesting I guess), I need to ejaculate more often, and how much water am I getting into my system because some may not be enough. I think the gene test is a great idea and I need to look into that!

Yeah they really don't spend enough time looking into the men's issues. Me and dh wasted a whole year at an RE's office. We spent thousands on drugs and tests on me and I even got exploratory surgery, only to find there was nothing at all wrong with me. At the beginning they told me his sperm was "ok, not great, but should be good enough to get me pregnant. I was 38 at the time and I think they just wrote it off due to my age and wanted to do IVF. 

I didn't even think any thing of dh's SA until I got a second opinion from another doctor who looked at the SA and concluded that dh would never be able to impregnate me those numbers. Then after the surgery didn't find anything wrong, we had him start on supplements and three weeks later I got a bfp.


----------



## Relaxedlevis

CaliDreaming said:


> Relaxedlevis said:
> 
> 
> Very welcome Briss! Sounds like you have been having a frustrated go of this with your DH. I can relate for sure because - well - guys don't get it (I'm one and I am learning haha). One thing that I found interesting when I saw the FS was how interested they were in my wife and not me. I did only 1 SA and the results weren't great but they didn't care for a long time. Fast forward a bit - I have had blood test return ok and everything else but my sperm count, motility and morph weren't good (9 million, 20%, and 3%). I have gone to 3 urologists since and have been poked, prodded and asked many crazy questions. It can all be a lot intense and for a guy - it seems like a huge embarrassing time and egos can be tested (ejaculating in a hospital bathroom isn't any good time). The big 3 things I was told by all of them were - you have your hair(that is something interesting I guess), I need to ejaculate more often, and how much water am I getting into my system because some may not be enough. I think the gene test is a great idea and I need to look into that!
> 
> Yeah they really don't spend enough time looking into the men's issues. Me and dh wasted a whole year at an RE's office. We spent thousands on drugs and tests on me and I even got exploratory surgery, only to find there was nothing at all wrong with me. At the beginning they told me his sperm was "ok, not great, but should be good enough to get me pregnant. I was 38 at the time and I think they just wrote it off due to my age and wanted to do IVF.
> 
> I didn't even think any thing of dh's SA until I got a second opinion from another doctor who looked at the SA and concluded that dh would never be able to impregnate me those numbers. Then after the surgery didn't find anything wrong, we had him start on supplements and three weeks later I got a bfp.Click to expand...


Oh man - exactly! They did the same thing right after my monash test! Straight to the IVF. I think it is pretty horrible to be honest the way they don't have a clue about things sometimes. I went in last month to my new urologist and I think the medical student that was with him did a better job listening. He really didn't figure that vitamins were helping me much whereas she thought that from my most recent results my regime was working. My results from my test in Sept was vastly different from the ones previous. I'm now going for more ultrasounds and more tests. 

Also - I'm so glad to hear about your BFP - that is amazing and very encouraging!! :happydance:


----------



## melly2

Relaxedlevis said:


> Very welcome Briss! Sounds like you have been having a frustrated go of this with your DH. I can relate for sure because - well - guys don't get it (I'm one and I am learning haha). One thing that I found interesting when I saw the FS was how interested they were in my wife and not me. I did only 1 SA and the results weren't great but they didn't care for a long time. Fast forward a bit - I have had blood test return ok and everything else but my sperm count, motility and morph weren't good (9 million, 20%, and 3%). I have gone to 3 urologists since and have been poked, prodded and asked many crazy questions. It can all be a lot intense and for a guy - it seems like a huge embarrassing time and egos can be tested (ejaculating in a hospital bathroom isn't any good time). The big 3 things I was told by all of them were - you have your hair(that is something interesting I guess), I need to ejaculate more often, and how much water am I getting into my system because some may not be enough. I think the gene test is a great idea and I need to look into that!

Hello,
My husband has very low counts. His highest has been 5.9 million. This all seems to be a result of his testicular cancer, however, we're starting to think there is more going on, because now his testosterone numbers are going down. I have a question about something you stated above. You said that the doctors said, "You have your hair". What did you mean by that?

Like everyone else, we've had numerous issues with doctors. It's also not helping that the person who wants a baby the most (my husband) is also the one that is in complete denial. He would rather not do the hard work, and just go to IVF, but I'd rather fix him, because to be honest, his problems could be an early sign of something else, like a failing testicle.


----------



## Relaxedlevis

melly2 said:


> Relaxedlevis said:
> 
> 
> Very welcome Briss! Sounds like you have been having a frustrated go of this with your DH. I can relate for sure because - well - guys don't get it (I'm one and I am learning haha). One thing that I found interesting when I saw the FS was how interested they were in my wife and not me. I did only 1 SA and the results weren't great but they didn't care for a long time. Fast forward a bit - I have had blood test return ok and everything else but my sperm count, motility and morph weren't good (9 million, 20%, and 3%). I have gone to 3 urologists since and have been poked, prodded and asked many crazy questions. It can all be a lot intense and for a guy - it seems like a huge embarrassing time and egos can be tested (ejaculating in a hospital bathroom isn't any good time). The big 3 things I was told by all of them were - you have your hair(that is something interesting I guess), I need to ejaculate more often, and how much water am I getting into my system because some may not be enough. I think the gene test is a great idea and I need to look into that!
> 
> Hello,
> My husband has very low counts. His highest has been 5.9 million. This all seems to be a result of his testicular cancer, however, we're starting to think there is more going on, because now his testosterone numbers are going down. I have a question about something you stated above. You said that the doctors said, "You have your hair". What did you mean by that?
> 
> Like everyone else, we've had numerous issues with doctors. It's also not helping that the person who wants a baby the most (my husband) is also the one that is in complete denial. He would rather not do the hard work, and just go to IVF, but I'd rather fix him, because to be honest, his problems could be an early sign of something else, like a failing testicle.Click to expand...

Hi there Melly2! I'm sorry to hear about your husband's low counts. I can very much relate. 

To your question: There is a gene in the X chromosome that causes male pattern baldness. The level of androgen's released by the human body is connected to both hair reduction and lower fertility levels as the quantity of testosterone. The doctor asked me about my head of hair and if I was taking any drugs that maintained this hair. If I was taking medication for this - it would inhibit my sperm completely and possibly affect more into the future if I continued. Since my full head of hair is natural - the doctor figured I might be missing the gene and is looking into it for me. 

I don't blame you at all on fixing the problem as that natural way of conceiving a child is so much more - well - natural. I was also in complete denial and wasn't helped much by the doctors originally.


----------



## Briss

*WhiteOrchid*, Thank you! I am not concerned with 0% morphology cos DH was drinking way too much beer before doing the test. I know if he stays off beer his morphology will go up. my concern is even though his numbers can go up and down they never are anywhere near the norm. Still, I so hope he does not have any genetic issues. 

*Relaxedlevis*, I agree with you, we had the same issue, my DH's SA came with low count and yet our FS completely ignored it and concentrated on me and put me through every known test including very invasive ones like laparoscopy. We were getting no help or advice on how to improve sperm count from FS. we had to research it all ourselves. 

btw I looked at your Naked Briefs and I can totally understand why your wife likes them :) really sexy!


----------



## Relaxedlevis

*Briss* - Thank you! Those underwear are really comfy too! Highly recommend them!


----------



## Briss

*Melly and Relaxedlevis*, just going back to a full head of hair, I always thought it&#8217;s the other way around? I might be wrong but I thought that men with higher testosterone and higher sex drive (and presumably higher sperm count) are more likely to lose their hair at a younger age and men with full head of hair (like my DH) might have lower levels of testosterone and lower sex drive. Is this not the case?


----------



## Zeri

Really sorry to hear about this latest bump in the road, Briss! When do you get the results of the genetic tests? I guess those results would make all the difference in terms of how you move forward. I hope you get them soon and that it's not a genetic issue at play. I can understand the conflicting feelings you must have about staying or going...but I guess you'll have to wait to see what those results say first, and then look at the options available from there. 

Your doc shared some interesting things. I didn't realize exercise could have such a negative effect on sperm count? I always read that they recommend exercise for boosting testosterone...maybe weight-lifting is more recommended than aerobic exercise like walking/jogging? My DH just started exercising again...he used to jog a lot before. Back then I think his testosterone was higher too, and we got pregnant fairly quickly, compared to now... so it makes me wonder. 

Relaxedlevis - thanks for your perspective and all the information you shared! it's good to have a male point of view. My DH has just started taking Black Maca which I hear is good for sperm count and motility. We'll see! He's never been tested but I suspect his testosterone is low because of his low sex drive sometimes. 

He's also bald! And has been losing his hair since his late twenties. The hair thing is really interesting. I was trying to google the connection between hair and testosterone yesterday but got conflicting results. One thing I read is that it's not the testosterone itself that is linked to baldness, but a compound linked to testosterone called DHT? I dont' know... i have to research it more. I really wonder if there's a link between baldness and low T...or whether it's the opposite way round...full head of hair and low T?


----------



## Briss

*Zeri*, hi, how is it going?

we did the genetic test today but it will take 5 to 15 working days to get the results so I am guessing next year. re exercise, that was surprising cos I previously heard that DH should do weight lifting to increase his testosterone i.e. body uses testosterone for building muscles so when you need more muscles there is a need for more testosterone and body starts producing more. This maybe true but the urologist was very clear that anything more than 30 min carries a risk of raising body temperature which is detrimental to sperm. I think when a man has lots of sperm it's probably less of an issue e.g. some 20-30 millions gets destroyed but he still has some 60-100 million left to play with compared to a man who only has 5-10 million


----------



## Relaxedlevis

Briss said:


> *Melly and Relaxedlevis*, just going back to a full head of hair, I always thought it&#8217;s the other way around? I might be wrong but I thought that men with higher testosterone and higher sex drive (and presumably higher sperm count) are more likely to lose their hair at a younger age and men with full head of hair (like my DH) might have lower levels of testosterone and lower sex drive. Is this not the case?

This is exactly what I figure as well Briss! Studies haven't been able to necessarily link the two yet but my doctors have all thought it to be interesting. I had low sperm count and full head of hair so this led the doctors to tell me these things :

This can be natural because of missing the gene.
This can be medically helped along and therefore inhibiting testosterone.
This can be natural because my body isn't producing much testosterone and therefore much DHT. From what I understand - DHT is responsible for growing the reproductive organs in early years of development and then is responsible for doing MPB later in life if the mix of genes are correct. It is all very interesting to me. 

My sex drive has been good but I hadn't been working to clear the pipes as often as they figured would effectively keep fresh sperm at the ready. Use it or lose it so to speak.


----------



## melly2

Relaxedlevis said:


> Briss said:
> 
> 
> *Melly and Relaxedlevis*, just going back to a full head of hair, I always thought its the other way around? I might be wrong but I thought that men with higher testosterone and higher sex drive (and presumably higher sperm count) are more likely to lose their hair at a younger age and men with full head of hair (like my DH) might have lower levels of testosterone and lower sex drive. Is this not the case?
> 
> This is exactly what I figure as well Briss! Studies haven't been able to necessarily link the two yet but my doctors have all thought it to be interesting. I had low sperm count and full head of hair so this led the doctors to tell me these things :
> 
> This can be natural because of missing the gene.
> This can be medically helped along and therefore inhibiting testosterone.
> This can be natural because my body isn't producing much testosterone and therefore much DHT. From what I understand - DHT is responsible for growing the reproductive organs in early years of development and then is responsible for doing MPB later in life if the mix of genes are correct. It is all very interesting to me.
> 
> My sex drive has been good but I hadn't been working to clear the pipes as often as they figured would effectively keep fresh sperm at the ready. Use it or lose it so to speak.Click to expand...

This is interesting to me because my DH starting losing his hair in his late 20s even though none of the men in his family have this problem. His dad, brother, grandpas, uncles, nephews...they all have a full head of hair, and I've always told him that there must be something weird with him, since this is obviously not a genetic issue. His testosterone is low and hasn't been improving much. We're not sure if this a result of the cancer or genetic, because they never performed these tests prior, and of course, we weren't trying to get pregnant then. 

Also, it must be noted that his FSH is going up. Apparently FSH, in men, is tied to the function of the testicles. Because his are going up, they think that his remaining testicle is now failing. The bigger questions is why. I keep asking the doctors, Why is this happening, this is not normal for someone who had a testicle removed, and all the doctor can say, "I'm not sure". Yeah...thanks for nothing. I wish doctors focused on the cause rather than jumping to random solution. How the hell can you treat something if you don't know what's causing the problem. It boggles my mind that our medical field appears to be so mechanical and lacks the ability to think outside the box.


----------



## Kayotic

Hi! New here, and I apologize in advance for the book I am about to write.

I'm 35, I have Behcets and PCOS. One tube is possibly blocked, and I had some scarring in my cervix they fixed, but not sure how long its fixed for.
Husband is 37. His 1st SA came back @ 29mil/ml but his motility was 20% and morph was 2%. He went back the next week and his count was 12.5mil/ml but his motility shot up to 36% and morph still 2%.

He is cutting back on caffeine, and I found a multivitamin that has the same ingredients as Fertilaid except it was missing coq-10, so I added that in.

We do have a 7 year old, but he was quite a surprise. We'd quit trying.
We've been trying for #2 pretty much since he was born.

We're on day 20 of clomid (good response, cd12 had 14mm and 21mm follicles) but I did not trigger and not sure I ovulated. I had a +OPK but my bbt never confirmed ovulation. We're going to try the 6 cycles of clomid or femara but after that we will have to move to IUI. IVF is not an option for us. We want another child but refuse to risk our first childs financial security for it as we're a single income family (I've been home since #1 was born)

Any advice aside from the vitamins he is taking?


----------



## Relaxedlevis

Kayotic said:


> Hi! New here, and I apologize in advance for the book I am about to write.
> 
> I'm 35, I have Behcets and PCOS. One tube is possibly blocked, and I had some scarring in my cervix they fixed, but not sure how long its fixed for.
> Husband is 37. His 1st SA came back @ 29mil/ml but his motility was 20% and morph was 2%. He went back the next week and his count was 12.5mil/ml but his motility shot up to 36% and morph still 2%.
> 
> He is cutting back on caffeine, and I found a multivitamin that has the same ingredients as Fertilaid except it was missing coq-10, so I added that in.
> 
> We do have a 7 year old, but he was quite a surprise. We'd quit trying.
> We've been trying for #2 pretty much since he was born.
> 
> We're on day 20 of clomid (good response, cd12 had 14mm and 21mm follicles) but I did not trigger and not sure I ovulated. I had a +OPK but my bbt never confirmed ovulation. We're going to try the 6 cycles of clomid or femara but after that we will have to move to IUI. IVF is not an option for us. We want another child but refuse to risk our first childs financial security for it as we're a single income family (I've been home since #1 was born)
> 
> Any advice aside from the vitamins he is taking?

Hi there Kayotic - Aside from vitamins - he should make sure to drink water, possibly workout if he can, and have regular ejaculations. You could also get him wearing some anatomically correct underwear. Some suggestions would be Andrew Christian's Almost Naked or Obviously Brand.


----------



## Briss

Update: DH has had 6 months of hormonal (Tamoxifen) treatment and while his testosterone went up (the difference in his sex drive is very noticeable!) his SA is still quite poor, even lower than before the treatment: count below 5 million, 1% morphology. I just do not understand it. Dh has been so good in staying away from his beer but none of it made any improvement.


----------



## smurfy

Briss said:


> Update: DH has had 6 months of hormonal (Tamoxifen) treatment and while his testosterone went up (the difference in his sex drive is very noticeable!) his SA is still quite poor, even lower than before the treatment: count below 5 million, 1% morphology. I just do not understand it. Dh has been so good in staying away from his beer but none of it made any improvement.

Totally feel for you Briss and understand how you feel as in similiar situations, the latest specialist we saw said there is little difference you can make when it could be genetic or in my husbands case age is defo a factor. We even said should he carry on taking the vitamins he said if it made us feel better to carry on so we have and agree if he is healthy ie not catching any bugs etc it will help. He also mentioned the drinking it shouldnt have that much of impact if you have underlying issues. 

I would suggest going straight for IVF/ICSI now. whats your next steps, i personally can not carry on any more with clomid, vitamins etc. I am starting stimulation from tomorrow was given the all clear today to do so.

take care x


----------



## Briss

*smurfy*, The urologist thought that his numbers should be improving because his testosterone went up so no idea where all this testosterone has gone. My Dh is not doing body building or anything like that. where does it go if not for sperm production? we are waiting to hear from the urologist. We have also been waiting for the NHS funding for our IVF, am still to do a few things before we can get an answer if we are eligible, it's taking ages. being on CD2 is not helping either, I have been dreaming that DH's sperm has improved and we can get pregnant naturally, no such luck&#8230; 

Good luck with your IVF. is this your first IVF?


----------



## smurfy

Briss said:


> *smurfy*, The urologist thought that his numbers should be improving because his testosterone went up so no idea where all this testosterone has gone. My Dh is not doing body building or anything like that. where does it go if not for sperm production? we are waiting to hear from the urologist. We have also been waiting for the NHS funding for our IVF, am still to do a few things before we can get an answer if we are eligible, it's taking ages. being on CD2 is not helping either, I have been dreaming that DH's sperm has improved and we can get pregnant naturally, no such luck
> 
> Good luck with your IVF. is this your first IVF?

yes it is awaiting game which is the worst part especially when it is the first few days of the cycle. This is our first IVF treatment and we are going private as the post code lottery has failed us, we started seeing the FS when i was 35 but did go for basic tests when I was 34. Never mind


----------



## Briss

Ladies, I found this unbelievably useful comparative table of male supps (https://menfertility.org/male-fertility-supplements-review/#toggle-id-1 click to review the detailed scoresheet). All the main ones are there so you can see and compare the ingredients and doses. I would not pay much attention to their grading system tbh I think this is just marketing for the "number 1" product. All of them require additional stuff to be added cos we definitely need higher doses but I still think wellman conception is a good option cost wise cos it gives you pretty much complete vitamin profile so you just need to add a few things to make it more potent.


----------



## Pinkmoon_75

Hi everyone,

I am having the worst time in all this TCC journey. I am sorry if this is too long!

I am 39 and my dh is 40. Despite our age, we are very healthy, eat very well, sport regularly but not in excess, normal weight, etc. We are TTC for one year now. Due to my age, after 6 months of trying with no success, we decided to go to the ginecologist. He look at me and diagnosed PCOS and gave me contraceptives to control it. I never understood this, since I am temping for one year now and using OPKs regularly, having ovulation sympoms, having my period etc, so I KNOW I am ovulating every month. Anyway, you have to do what you have to do, right?. SO I was taking those hormones for 3 months, and of course nothing changed. Then we decided to see the urologist and the first SC of my DH showed around 24mil/ml, 1%anomalies, 80%alive, motility 60%. Although it was in the borderline of numbers, the doctor didn't seem too worried. They also found a bacterie, which according to the doctor, explained the low sperm numbers, so he decided to treat my DH with antibiotics. So we continue with our BD every month and nothing happened. We decided to move to a specialist in reproduction, who lives in another city (6hrs of road from home). He asked all our previous exams excepting the SC, which had to be taken at the clinic the same day of the appointment. Results: my hormones were alright (except a high amount in prolactine, thanks to the previous hormone treatment!), my tubes are clear, and, surprise, no PCOS!!!! (I was missdiagnosed!), no endometriosis, regular ovulation, low FSH, etc. But the results of my husband, omg, so bad! :sad2: 1 mil/ml, 99% anomalies, 20% alive! (no bacteries tho) What the heck! The doctor was so rude also, he looked at us and said: "You are basically infertile, don't even try next month, there is no way you can be pregnant naturally, the only way for you is IVF, but Im not so sure, because the numbers are really, really bad". I asked why the results of DH are so different when compared to the last exam (4months ago). So he said it could be varicocele or a tumor in DH! It was without doubt the worst day of our lifes. DH and I got out of that place crying, and totally devastated. AND, we still needed to do the ultrason to discard any tumor, so scary!. Which we did and thanks god everything was good in his testicles! 

We still don't know what is the cause of the problem, but certainly it explains why I haven't got pregnant. My DH had undescendent testicles when he was a baby, and was corrected by surgery at 4-5 yo. I read that this opp needs to be done before 1yo, otherwise the tissue can be damage. I also read in a very reputable journal that 70% of guys with undescendent testicles have fertility issues. Although the doctor didn't even ask for DH's clinical story, I think it could be a reason.

We are both sad and worried. I don't have any problem to go through IVF, we can afford the costs, and we are willing to do whatever is needed to have our first baby. I just will feel devastated if it doesn't work. DH is taking a lot of supplements, FertilAid, folic acid, etc.- He also changed his sleeping habits, eating better, working out (as usual). He doesnt (and never has) smoke or drink. We will try another SC in september (you need at least 3 to declare that a man is infertile), but with such bad numbers, I don't know if I should keep my hopes up.

Oh, and despite of doctor's advices, we are still :sex:, and I am in my 5dpo. you never know, we only need one, right? :cry:


Thanks for reading me . Feeling pretty alone right now.


----------



## Pinkmoon_75

*Hahaha, I meant poor sperm COUNT!*


----------



## alamaya

nvm found my answer scrolling back on this thread :)


----------



## alamaya

Briss said:


> Relaxedlevis, thank you very much. My Dh has been on every known vitamin and antioxidant and Chinese herbs etc etc you name it for several years. the reason why genetic testing has been suggested is because none of that made any substantial difference. Having said that vitamins/lifestyle is the first thing to try to improve and if it works you will see the results in a few months. if it does not unfortunately you need to move on and investigate further.
> 
> btw, our urologist recommended to limit any exercise to 30 min and not more as it increases body temperature and kills sperm. Also BD every day around O (rather than every other day)! I know this goes against everything I read so far but I totally trust our urologist, he is considered the best in the UK and he said it will improve the quality.
> 
> if it's helpful here's my DH's list of supps:
> 
> Wellman Conception
> Vitamin B complex
> 1,000 Maca
> 1,000 Ginseng
> 200 COQ10
> 60 Pycnogenol
> 1,000 Flaxseed oils
> 1,000 Fish oils
> 1,000 L-Arginine
> 1,000 Carnitine
> 700 Horny Goat weed
> 500 tribilus
> 60 Zinc
> 50 Selenium
> 800 Calcium
> 1,000 Vitamin C
> 1,000 Vitamin B12
> 800 Vitamin E
> 4,000 Vitamin D

*Briss* - So your hubby takes wellman conception + all of those listed below or does that cover what wellman has in it lol


----------



## Briss

Pinkmoon, I am very sorry you found yourself in this situation. All docs you described seem really useless. Your dhs poor results could be due to antibiotics he was taking to fight the bacteria his numbers may still improve. Considering your age ivf is not a bad idea. I know it took me 2 years to come to terms with it but we had over 15 SAs and all bad despite all the vitamins hormones etc so we do not have a choice. I wish I accepted ivf earlier. Your dhs first as was not bad actually so you may still get pregnant naturally. At our age it may just take longer. Do not despair.

Re vitamins, my dh takes welman + all other vits from the list. Sometimes I give him fertilaid + count and motility boost + a few others


----------



## Pinkmoon_75

Hello Briss, Thanks for your kind words! I feel more optimistic today. It is kinda difficult to deal with male infertility, because there is not too many information about it. I even had a hard time to find this blog! I'm happy I did, I will be around for a while (not too long, I hope!).


----------



## Darlingbump2

Dear pinkmoon, so sorry that your docs been so useless. When he says that you are basically infertile, he means that in relation to you asa couple: it means you have a low chance to conceive, because of your age, coupled with your DHs low SA parameters. I think there are loads of causes for low sperm count. Bluetooth, trauma, stress and they come and go. 

Here is a post of mine, where I explained how you need to interpret an SA in terms of snapshot. I hope it makes sense: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-supplements-do-they-work-2.html#post33598243

In statistical terms the doc was saying (your low chance because of your age) x (his low chance because of his SA) = very low chance. Unfortunately he did not communicate it well. 

Only you can decide if you have the time and money to give it a shot. My advice is if you have the money get him on all the best vitamins (who knows they may improve his numbers) and do IVF asap. 

Do also consider adoption.. I totally believe that you will learn to love an adopted child as yours. I am divorced and my new partner has children from a previous marriage and I love just like like I do mine. 

Personally, I dont think much of Wellman Conception (see link to the above post). You DH would be better off taking amitamin m forte (which worked for me) with perhaps VIGARIN by aminoexpert. Hell be taking far less pills and I think itll be cheaper too. 

Good luck!! :hugs2:


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Briss - I really, really hope this is your cycle! Thinking of you and sending lots of :dust:

Pink - hello :hi: Sorry to find yourself here, it is such a difficult thing to deal with so it's good to know you aren't alone. Hopefully you work things out and get that BFP soon! :hugs:

Darling bump - thanks for the info you shared....I read your old post as well plus the link you had on that.

TBH - I am just so exhausted with TTC and trying to understand why my DH has such a low sperm count that I'm just at the point where I almost just have to accept it...Nothing makes sense and we have done everything we should do to try and improve it but as far as I'm aware nothing has changed (he hasn't had a SA for almost a year but obviously I'm not pregnant so it could have improved a bit, just at this point not enough for a pregnancy to happen). This month is his 3rd month of taking Ferilaid but I don't think it's made much difference - I am currently in the 2ww so will know soon enough but right now not feeling that optimistic. My DH is 36, healthy, non-smoker only moderate drinker (we stopped for a while but it made no difference so now we have wine at the weekend). We eat really well and exercise (although not excessively). He never has hot baths, hot tubs etc and has always worn loose fitting boxers.....No laptops etc close to him and he always keeps his phone in his shirt pocket...He does have a small varicocele but the urologist said it didn't warrant an operation.... There is just no rhyme or reason why he should have such a low count. Our DS took 5 months to conceive and prior to that I am about 98% sure I had a m/c 4 years before DS was born (we weren't trying etc so didn't know until I had the m/c). So we have conceived twice.... We are now approaching 3 years of TTC our 2nd child. We have no other option at this point but to go and talk to a fertility specialist and weigh out our options.... 

I wanted so badly for it to happen naturally but it just seems that it isn't going to be, however I have read lots of encouraging stories where it has happened for ppl so it's not all doom and gloom! 

Anyway sorry for the depressing story - sometimes you can do everything right and everything they say to do and it still doesn't make a difference. Still I am optimistic that one day we will get our BFP and have baby number 2 in our arms!! :hugs:


----------



## SmrtShe

I feel bad for not reading all the posts in this thread. I got through several pages when I realized how many there were! At least I know there are others out there going through this same struggle.
Quick background. Husband and I are both 28. I've had all the usual blood work and an HSG done. All results normal. Husband is type 1 diabetic since he was 12. Had an SA done with low volume being the main challenge, can't find the actual numbers. Going for an in depth SA on the 25. Hoping his numbers will be different. Any other type I spouse's out there? He is taking a ton of vitamins now but many of the fertility specific multivitamins contain certain selenium and other vits that are not good for diabetics. Just got all our test results 4 days ago so am still pretty new to this. 
Also, not to start a storm but... Any thoughts on drinking diet soda? I know aspartame is supposed to be TERRIBLE but my husband drinks quite a bit. He is working on cutting down but it has been difficult.
Sorry for the huge post. Hopefully some of you ladies will have encouraging or insightful knowledge to share. Many thanks. :)


----------



## melly2

Hello All!

I truly feel like male infertility is the worse! Long story short, my husband had testicular cancer 2.5 years ago and had a testicle removed. His doctor said we should have no problem getting pregnant...WRONG! My husband's count was always poor, even after taking tons of vitamins, FertileAid, etc. I just feel like he's one of those guys that have always and will always have a low sperm count. We finally conceived this year with IVF, and it was my absolute last resort. However, after 2+ years and being 38 years old, it was our only option. 

Here's what I learned: This can come and go for some men. Pink, I don't think yours is hopeless seeing that he had a high count before. But, that said, with age, you may be better off going the IVF route. If you're younger, then it will take longer to get pregnant, but I think it can happen, as I know others who have. If you're older then jumping to IVF is probably best. 

Unfortunately, doctors appear to be quite ignorant when it comes to male infertility. It's not well documented, and the problem appears to be getting a lot worse in the past decades. Ie. Normal count for men in the 1970s was 25+ mill, now it's dropped to 15 million. There is also no clear way to fix the problem...it's like a bunch of voodoo magic. I personally don't think acupuncture, vitamins, or anything else helped us much (maybe a million or two at best), but maybe other have better success.

Keep your spirits up. I know it's a very hard and demoralizing road. I pretty much gave up by the time we resorted to IVF, and I wasn't even convinced that was going to work. Fortunately, it did, so there are ways around this!


----------



## Relaxedlevis

Just a quick update on myself - still no BFP with my DW but we are still trying. I'm going back in on the 22nd to get a checkup and make sure I'm still on the right track. I've posted this list of what I'm taking elsewhere for people to see but I'm still on it. Here is the details:


3x 100 MG of Co-Q10 / 1 morning - 1 noon - 1 evening
3x 1500 MG of Vitamin C Time extended release / 1 morning - 1 noon - 1 evening
1x Time Release Vitamin B-100 Ultra B-Complex / 1 noon
2x 400 MU of Vitamin E / 1 noon - 1 evening
1x Men Daily multivitamin with 87mg of Selenium / 1 morning
6x 1000MG of Fish Oils (Omega 3) / 2 morning - 2 noon - 2 evening
4x 50MG of Maritime Pine Bark Extract 2 morning - 2 evening
6x 500MG L-Carnitine / 2 morning - 2 noon - 2 evening (no food)
3x 1000MG of L-Arginine / 1 morning - 1 noon - 1 evening (no food)
6x 500MG of Maca / 2 morning - 2 noon - 2 evening
2x 50MG of Selenium / 1 noon - 1 evening
2x 25MG of Zinc /1 noon - 1 evening
3x Veinsmart by Lorna Vanderhaeghe / 1 morning - 1 noon - 1 evening
1x 5ML of Creatine / 1 morning with my protein and fiber.
5x 500ML Water / all day and while taking these


----------



## Briss

just a quick update, no good news for us unfortunately. after 8 months on hormonal treatment, tonnes of sups and no beer (the hardest bit but DH was really good, can't be more proud) DH sperm got much worse :( on EC day his count was 1.3 mil, 1% morphology - one of the lowest in our TTC history, but his motility went up to 90%! anyway even with IMSI my 4 eggs did not fertilise. on top of that my ovaries started bleeding internally after EC and I was admitted to hospital with severe abdominal pain. today a week later I am still in a bit of pain and the blood is still inside :( the clinic decided I do not need to do anything but just wait for it to be absorbed. I am not quite satisfied with it and am seeking second opinion. anyway, DH is very demotivated that all his efforts and for so long did not bring any improvement to his SA.


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Briss :hugs:
I am so sorry to hear that after everything you have been through that is the outcome. I hope you are looking after yourself and taking the time you need to recover from everything and I agree it's good to get a 2nd opinion.... 

My DH would be exactly the same if that happened/happens to him... It's such a kick in the stomach when you have been so good and tried so hard and all for nothing. Do they have any idea what is causing his low sperm count?

Anyway big hugs, take some time out and look after yourself :hugs: :flower:


----------



## Briss

WhiteOrchid, thanks! words cannot describe how I feel, it's the lowest I've been in our 4 year TTC journey. I wonder when things will finally start to look up for us


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## MissCassie

Has anyones partner used menevit? And does it actually help? My partner has been taking it for about 1 month and I think there has been a bit of a difference but not sure.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Hi there! My husband just got the results from his analysis and the nurse said his count was 17 and they like to see 20 and motility was 59%. That was all the information she gave me. Can anyone explain this to me? Thanks!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Hope, the 17 figure means your hubby has 17 million sperm per mL of semen. That is slightly below the minimum needed for normal conception, which used to be considered 20 million per ML. Now the minimum is 15 million per ML. If the sperm count is below 15-20 mL, that doesn't mean conception is impossible but only that it could take years and years for it to happen. If a man's sperm meets the minimum parameters that means that conception will likely happen within a year. For men who are able to impregnate a woman quickly every month, you will need to get those numbers up to about 65 million per ML and about 75% motility. 50 years ago the average numbers were about 100 mil+ per mL, so male fertility has been on a steady decline.

The 59% motility figure is fairly good. The minimum for motility is about 40%. However, that is a total motility figure which doesn't tell the whole story. You need to be sure that they checked how quickly the sperm are moving and if they are moving in a straight line. The only sperm that have a realistic shot at reaching the egg before they die are the ones that are moving quickly and forward in a straight line. 

So Hope, the takeaway from this is that your hubby's sperm is slightly off, but the good news is that it should be an easy fix. His sperm is bad enough to where it is the likely reason you haven't been conceiving, but there is a very good chance that it can be improved with a few months of supplements.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Wow, Cali thank you for all that information, that really helps.  We are going to pick up some fertilaid and see if that helps.


----------

